# The Four Lands - Southern Operatives



## J. Alexander (Sep 22, 2007)

After the decades long war between the Kingdom of Gwynedde and the D’Shai Empire a fragile peace was made. For twenty five years peace was kept along the borders until the year of the light 1145.It was in this year that raids started occurring on Gwynedde’s northeastern border with Ogiers and Orcs from the Savage Mountains. Two year’s later; these raids were joined by numerous border conflicts between Gwynedde and D’Shai. Having slowly recovered its martial strength over two generations, Gwynedde was forced one again to man it Border Defenses with large numbers of troops. Then in April of 1150, Gwynedde was forced for the first time in almost 30 years to assembly a royal army in response to military provocations from the Empire and increasing raids from the Savage Mountains. In order to by time while the army assembled, Kelson  V, sent Jeffery, Baron of Timberhome with a one regiment of royal troops and a contingent of Church Knights to act as a spoiling force and buy Gwynedde time to field it’s army.
In May of 1150, Baron Timberhome began to conduct a vigorous defense of the Northeastern Border trapping and eliminating numerous roaming bands of Ogier’s and Orc’s/ After five months of almost continuous fighting, the regiment and knights of the light have suffered heavy attrition.

October 5, 1150YL
The morning breaks fair and promises to be warm and give the battle weary troops a day of relative peace. This illusion is shattered when the warning trumpets sound and the drums begin to beat the assembly. As the troops marshal, a wounded picket comes into camp bearing the news that a large force perhaps consisting of Ogiers and Orcs are moving down the small draw.. Caught by surprise, Baron Timberhome musters his forces and leads them forth to meet the foe. By midday less than 100 men remain of the once proud royal regiment and less than 25 of the Church Knights. Word then arrives from scouts that the force is in danger of being encircled as 2 additional companies of ogiers and orcs are approaching from both the East and West encircling the Baron and his forces. Grimmed faced the Jeffrey, Baron of Timberhome, decides to save his men. Stopping briefly and taking pen to hand, the Baron writes a brief dispatch, seals it and hands it to the Regiments Operatives. “Take this to the Lord Marshall or anyone in authority that you can find. Great evil and mischief is afoot.”.  Pausing as he turns to the remaining officers and church knights he takes off his left gauntlet and removes his signet ring, replacing the gauntlet he then removes his sword belt and hands both to the operatives, “Return these to my father I beg you, I would not disgrace them by having them fall into the hands of a foe.”  

Turning to the assembled officers and operatives, he says “Break free of this trap I charge you. My household and the Knights will give you the time to move from this trap. Fire the camp, provisions and all that you come across within a week’s journey of this place. That is my final order.” Looking at Knight Commander Madlon he says “We dreamed of this in our youth  let us go forth and fulfill this particular boyhood dream”  The Knight Commander gives his friend a cold smile and both set with only 40 men to a small rise in the center of the draw. The last any is seen of them is a small group of men fighting underneath the royal standard surrounded by companies of Ogiers. As the Ogiers close on the small shield wall, the royal standard burst into flame and the horde of humanoids begin pouring down the draw towards the recently fired camp.

Actions:


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, a young paladin junior NCO known for his unflappable bravery, his eagerness to fight, and his somewhat thick wits, stands at the side of the officer who is in command now that Baron Jeffrey and Knight Commander Madlon are gone.

"Sir!  What are your orders?"  Nijel asks as he tests the edge of his battleaxe.  Nijel could sense the officer being strengthened by his Aura of Courage and the power of the Light.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

*Roak "Cairnwalker"*

A powerfully built young knight rides proudly up to the company, resplendent in fine clothes and armor...despite the blood and dirt covering him. He holds a masterfully crafted greatsword in one hand, his courser's reigns in the other. Sir Roak is known to you, though you most often hear him called by the name "Cairnwalker." You've seen his skill in battle, and know the name is well deserved.





Overhearing Nijel's words, he smiles and speaks out in a clear, rich baritone, interrupting whatever words the querried officer was about to speak. Roak never stood on protocol, especially in a battlefield situation. "We follow our orders. Light torches and fire the camp. Then, we break free of this trap, and slay any that stand in our way."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2007)

*Katherine 'Call me Kat' Brightlaw*

The young woman standing next to her large black horse is easy to miss, until she mounts fluidly and fixes Roak with her clear hazel gaze.

"I _love_ having all you tanks around!  Makes my job _so_ much easier!"

Her voice is surprising - on the deep end of tenor, it should issue forth from someone larger than the tiny olive complected scout.  As she sits her horse easily, the searing breeze off the battlefield lifting strands of her raven black hair, she addresses her commander.

"Sir, you can count on us - we'll get the message through."


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Overhearing Nijel's words, he smiles and speaks out in a clear, rich baritone, interrupting whatever words the querried officer was about to speak. Roak never stood on protocol, especially in a battlefield situation. "We follow our orders. Light torches and fire the camp. Then, we break free of this trap, and slay any that stand in our way."



"Yes, My Lord!" says Nijel, giving a crisp slaute.  Nijel will immediately assemble his troops to carry out the orders given.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2007)

*Roak "Cairnwalker"*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Yes, My Lord!" says Nijel, giving a crisp slaute.  Nijel will immediately assemble his troops to carry out the orders given.




Roak smiles at the young officer's formal behavior. Young being a relative term, of course. Cairnwalker was fairly certain that Nijel was only a year or two younger than himself. "No need to stand on formalities; any titles I might hold are better left at court. We are all operatives of the Royal Army."

The muscular warrior turns his gaze to the waif of a girl now astride the midnight black destrier. "You *should* love having us around, Kat. If the orcs and ogiers manage to get past us, I doubt that they would treat you gently." Cairnwalker offers her a quick wink.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Roak smiles at the young officer's formal behavior. Young being a relative term, of course. Cairnwalker was fairly certain that Nijel was only a year or two younger than himself. "No need to stand on formalities; any titles I might hold are better left at court. We are all operatives of the Royal Army."



"Nevertheless, it is not proper for me to ask for the respect of my underlings if I do not show the same respect to my superiors." and aside to Roak, quietly and softly, "Were I confident that all those within earshot were our equals, 't'would be a different matter, but I am all but sure that some of our soldiers  heard my previous words, and sometimes appearances are paramount when asking men to wage a battle worthy of the sagas."

OOC: Character sheet for Nijel Bladesong has been updated, I think it has all pertinent information now?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2007)

*Kat*

The mare dances a bit, eager to run.  "Easy, Caoimhe (OOC: Pronounced _KEE vuh_).  They'll have to catch us first!"


[sblock=OOC]Caoimhe will fight - is trained to do so - but is bred more for surefootedness, speed, and stamina.  Anyone who knows horses will recognize her worth, and she's smart.  A true dream of a scout's horse.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 29, 2007)

*Ewan*

The young man closes his eyes as his head shakes slightly then he turns from the spectacle along their back trail and steps over to the others. The slightest creak of leather is the only sound the woodsman makes 'til he pauses near them.

With a mix of admiration and resignation, the woodsman speaks. "Well, my lords, that's the last of some fine men. They've done a good job of buying us some time to get away."

A slight trace of rebuke creeps into his voice as he continues. "As for standing on ceremony, sir, that is for you to say. Just remember that we are not supposed to be joining any battles yet. We've been charged with making an escape worthy of the sagas so that the rest of the kingdom can know what's happening here before it's too late. If we fail, that horde will hit the populated regions and start writing a tragedy for the sagas."

He catches himself as he realises who he's addressing and continues more respectfully. "Forgive me, sirs. It's not my place to be correcting you. It's just I hate to see good men die that way. And if we don't succeed, then their sacrifice will have been for naught.

"Whenever you're ready, I know a trail that will let us put some more distance between us and that horde."


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2007)

*Nigel Bladesong*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> He catches himself as he realises who he's addressing and continues more respectfully. "Forgive me, sirs. It's not my place to be correcting you. It's just I hate to see good men die that way. And if we don't succeed, then their sacrifice will have been for naught.  Whenever you're ready, I know a trail that will let us put some more distance between us and that horde."



Nijel says, "I agree with you that it is a horrible waste for men to die in such a manner.  Let us remove ourselves from this killing field now, so that we may plan a proper vengeance for the souls lost here.   Lead on, Sir!   By your leave, of course, Sir Cairnwalker!!"

OOC:  Nijel's Character Sheet is now updated (again!) and made much preeetier!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2007)

*Alban Human Cleric1/Divine Mind3*

Like a statue in his massive dwarf-made plate, Alban, priest and warrior, stands watching the direction of Timberhome's last stand. The silver waterfall on a blue field crest of his family showing through the mud and blood staining his tabard. His long axe, _Saint's Kiss_, rests in the crook of his arm standing taller than the plume of his helmet its razor-sharp blade gleaming. Many laughed when they first heard the name, but after seeing Alban wield it to deadly effect, the laughter has faded. His hand clutches the over-sized holy symbol of white gold hanging about his neck. The hand-sized amber crystal that serves as the sun glows with a divine light. He prays in a clear voice trained for the pulpit. "We commend these brave souls into the Light, strengthen our arms and speed our mounts to this holy endeavor such that their sacrifice is not in vain. If it is the will of the Light we beseech you for the opportunity to offer up vengeance on these black-hearted foes at another time and place. Amen." He turns and begins to look among the supplies for torches, oil, alchemist's fire, anything to start the ordered fires.   

OOC: Still have a few details of my character to work out, but since everyone else seems to be posting...


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong giving assistance to The Light*

Nijel will immediately dismount and begin to help the Priest to accomplish his task, doing as much of the work as the Priest will allow him to do.  "Father Alban, please, allow me to do this.  Your talents and divine favor would be much better used and your time better spent by continuing your Holy Supplication on behalf of us and our cause.  My service is to The Light and those who aid The Light."


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 8, 2007)

The dark-haired warrior in a shining golden breastplate looks down at the priest and paladin from his seat on his horse.  He at first attempts to help subtly, altering his dragon-given aura to help his companions in their search efforts, as well as to assist the scouts with their attempts to watch for potential danger.  Then, when those searching fail to find the necessary supplies, he speaks up.  Shouldn't we be moving faster to make sure nobody catches up to us?  If you just want a light, I'd be happy to offer it.  He rides a bit forward, to make sure none of his companions are in between him and the camp, and then takes a deep breath.  With a moment of focused reverence for the might of a golden dragon, he breathes forth a blast of fire.


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Come Father Alban, let us be off, for it seems that the task has been accomplished!,"  says Nijel.  He will then return to his steed, mount, and fall in to the procession on Cairnwalker's left rear flank.

[sblock=Redclaw]I just now saw that you had a message for me in that last post.  I really didn't think that it mattered what color was used.  I have just found that orange and yellow provide the best contrast with the black field and so show up the best.  But if you want exclusive rights to yellow, that's ok with me!   I've already switched this post and all of my previous posts to orange. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2007)

Roak wheels his mount in tight circles, waving his greatsword _Widow's Lament_ above his head. He grins as Padraig makes short work of the remaining supplies. The knight bellows out to the remaining men (and women) from atop his horse. "Form up! We must away. They have bought us time with the coin of their lives; let us not waste their sacrafice."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2007)

*Beginnings*

The operatives begin to assemble and discuss how best to excute their new charge when dark black smoke begins to be seen high to the norhteast  and at least five columes coming from the southeast, an area in which their are know to be numerous homesteads and small farms. The clash of battle can still be hears as isolated pockets of men fight their way out of the trap. A quick observation on the hill tops surronding the valley shows mulitple coloumes moving thru the area headed both west, southwest and southeast.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

"Ride!," cries Cairnwalker, putting spurs to the flanks of his mount. "Away, southwest! We must find the Lord Marshall."


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Ride!," cries Cairnwalker, putting spurs to the flanks of his mount. "Away, southwest! We must find the Lord Marshall."



Nijel will follow, with a grim smile on his face.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 18, 2007)

Aidan nods in agreement, "Yes, preferably _before_ we're hemmed in by the fires." as he swings into the saddle.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 18, 2007)

*First post for Andor*

Quiet man observes the field of fallen men with empty eyes. He follows the company offering restoration from exastion if needed, but otherwise rides quietly. Only exception to this being speaking the prayer for the fallen along with brother Alban.

Ending with (starting quietly after amen and rising to a full blown exclamation):
"Your deaths won't be in vain. I will come back and consecrate your death beds one by one if I have to. You will be remembered. Every death shall be avenged!"

Andor returns to brooding silence after his outburst.
OOC: I hoped for DarkOrange as the color of the Sun


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine whispers in Caoimhe's ear and she wheels into place with her cohorts.  She, too, appears more subdued than usual.

[sblock=OOC]I think I'll go with Katherine rather than Kat - for some reason Kat is sounding trite to me as I picture her.  Apologies for the mid-stream change.  It usually takes me a bit to settle in to a new character.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 18, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman*

The golden-haired spearman turns from his contemplation of the fire he started and readies himself to follow the others.  Come, Asgell, he whispers into the ear of his spirited mount.  Let us show them the beauty of a dragon and his wings!   And the two race after the ranger.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2007)

*Alban*

"Light preserve us." Alban swings up into the saddle of his third mount of the campaign, having lost both his own horse and one from supply. He hasn't bothered to name this latest beast, a stout dun colored gelding. He hangs a bag of quickly gathered supplies over the beast's flank. He drops his long axe into the lance cup, spurs the mount into motion and with a clatter of armor, barding, tack and hooves sets off after the others. He leaves a pyre of burning supplies behind to mark his passage.

OOC: [sblock]Was Alban successful in finding any useful combustibles, rations or anything else useful in the stores?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 18, 2007)

*Andor*

Andor just spurs his russet gelding along.

OOC: picture in heroes gallery depicts him accurately except for moon instead of star with sun on his forehead

OOC: Here is same pic with me playing with paint for short while...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Roak keeps his mount at a trot, waiting for the others to pass him, letting Ewan lead them out of the valley. The scout had the uncanny ability to find his way through even the most difficult terrain, and always seemed to know the right direction. 

As the last of the company passes him, Cairnwalker again puts spur to the snowy white charger he calls _Halcyon_, and falls in behind the rest of the troop.



*
Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike
*


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

When Sir Roak "Cairnwalker" Adari moves aside to observe the passage of the contingent, Nijel will take a share of the point alongside Ewan and set a moderate pace, keeping a careful eye peeled to the front and sides for emerging threats and anything out of the ordinary.  He puts his axe into its sheath on his mount, "Saint Josiah", and unlimbers his bow.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 18, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock*

Aidan pulls up a couple of horse-lengths behind and to the outside of Nijel, keeping a lookout for ambushers.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 18, 2007)

Padraig settles into place roughly in the middle of the unit, hoping to share the benefits of his senses aura with as many of the group as possible while still reaching those at the front of the line.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 25, 2007)

*Andor*

He rides at the dragonshaman's side, riding quietly.

OOC: did I know about the humanoids when I prepared spells this morning? If yes, I have combat spells prepared else normal selection...


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 25, 2007)

*Andor*

OCC: It was a suprise ambush, no one knew it was coming


The party forms up and set's it order of travel. Sounds of combat can still be heard coming from the distance.

OCC: We start monday so make your final tweaks etc


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel is ready for action and exceedingly content to be in the company of such able compatriots, and he is especially happy to be fighting alongside his brother Aidan again.  Bring on the bloodshed and the glory!


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 29, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Having received their final orders the squad or operatives comes together and prepares to excute their final orders. Setting fire to the tents and euipment in the immediate vincity they mount up and head away from the oncoming orcs etc towards the southwest and the Lord Marshal. Forming up into a riding colume the group sets out in flight along with the rest of the surviors of the once proud regiment. Traveling for about 250 yards the party begins to recive arrow fire from both flanks. It appears as if the advanced troops of the flying columes to the left and right are finally making an appereace thus closing the well planned ambush.

Initative please and actions.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Remembering his Tactics 101 from Basic Training, Nijel wheels to the RIGHT and charges directly into the ambushing foes, seeking the fastest possible exit from the kill zone of the ambush.  Nijel will close as rapidly as he can, while listening carefully for any different orders from the rear of his group.  (The last thing NIjel wants is to wind up all by himself in the middle of a band of orcs and ogres!)  Nijel also stows his bow and readies his battleaxe.

NIjel's initiative:  11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1341807


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2007)

*I'm reading correctly that the archers are flying, correct?*

Roak growls in frustration as the arrows begin to rain down; the warrior had never liked archers. Maybe it was because he himself had little skill with the bow, but it had translated into a dislike of those that had chosen the path of archery.

"Sombody take out those archers," shouts Roak, holding his greatsword defensively to ward off any incoming arrows. He spurs his mount on, angling toward the nearest enemy.

*Initiative: 15 (Make that a 17 with Padraig's aura).
Total Defense +6 AC (5 ranks tumble), bringing AC to 29
*


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 29, 2007)

Initiative 12 

Padraig wheels to the right and follows Nijel on his attempted escape from the killing field.  Close in on the enemy!  Make them shoot into their own ranks!  If any likely targets present themselves, he breathes fire at them (15' cone, so he'd have to get pretty close.)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2007)

*Alban*

Alban is slow to realize they are under attack. Once he realizes what is happening, he turns his own mount and sets spur to flank as he joins the Paladin in going toward the archers. He slips a javelin from his quiver and gets ready to let fly when the range is right. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+1=2)


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 29, 2007)

Ewan moves up to lead the contingent of officers and special operatives trusting his other scouts to keep the rest of the column screened and warned.

When the ambush is sprung, a short but heartfelt curse escapes his lips before he responds to the threat. Bringing Messenger up from its carry position, Ewan sights to his right for an enemy to send his message to. As the paladin wheels to charge the northern ambushers, Ewan whistles the signal to his scouts to break north (right).

[sblock=OOC]Initiative = 22
AC 16

If Ewan can find a target, he will let the arrow fly.
Attack with Mounted Penalty = 17
Damage form arrow = 11 (13 if target of giant type)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2007)

*Katherine*

[sblock=Initiative Roll]1d20+4=16[/sblock]

Katherine knees Caoimhe to the right, following closely behind the rest of her group.  She pulls out her shortbow as she rides.

_I'd like to get 'round behind them, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen here.  Might as well charge with the rest!_


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 30, 2007)

*Andor*

Initiative 1d20 +3 = 11 

Andor takes out his crossbow and spurs his gelding with others. He shortly touches his necklace calling upon the power of prayer beads (Bless). He will try to be within 50' from all allies so they can all benefit. Concentration roll for riding = 26 Then he loads his crossbow and shoots at whatever comes nearest.

Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.
Bless counters and dispels bane.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 30, 2007)

Did everyone remember their +2 initiative bonus for my Senses aura?  I know I forgot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2007)

*Katherine*

[sblock=OOC]Me too - Katherine's initiative becomes 18.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel forgot, too, his initiative is 13 with the +2.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2007)

OOC: Those of you within 10' of Alban get another +2, I forget both bonuses, so with the extra +4 Alban has a whopping 6 on initiative! I've got the drop on them now.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 30, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong*

Wheeling his warhorse around, Aidan follows his brother towards the ambushing archers.

OOC:
Initiative: (1d20+5=8)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 30, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Initative Order

Ewan   22
Kat      18
Roark   17
Left Flank Opponets  14
Nijel    13
Padric  12
Rigth flank Opponets 12
Andor  11 
Aidan   8
Alban   6

As the party reforms to meet the attackers on it's left flank (now forward facing) Ewan lets fly with an arrow providing some covering fire for his friends. The arrow flies straight and true landing in the breast on an onrushing orc causing him to fall. Kat follows the true warriors and readies her bow to offer covering fire. Under the cover of Ewan's and soon to be Kat's covering fire Roark leads the heavily armored warriors into melee range. Seeing the charge of the heavily armored foes coming towards them the archers let lose with a volley of arrows that land in front of and among the party but cause no damage. Nijel,Padric, Andor, Aidan and Alban form up on the charging Roark closing with the enemy who it appears is forming up into small shield walls to repel the onrushing tide of metal ena meat.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2007)

*FYI, JA: My PC's name is Roak (as in Row-Ack), not Roark.  *


"For Gwynedde!" shouts the Warblade as he boldly charges the enemy shield wall, guiding his mount with his knees so that he can bring _Widow's Lament_ to bear against the enemy.

Swinging the great blade in a powerful diagnal slash, Roak strikes at two seperate opponets with a single broad stroke.

*
AC: 23, HP: 53/53
Ride Check (guide with knees) - Automatic (DC5, Ride +8)
Use Steel Wind maneuver to attack two targets
Greatsword +10, damage 2d6+7 (or +11 attack, if you consider being mounted to be on higher ground)

Attack #1 19 (20 if high ground bonus applies, 21 with Alban's blessing), damage 16
Attack #2 20 (21 if high ground bonus applies, 22 with Alban's blessing), damage 18

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike
*


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel rides alongside Roak to the attack!

Ride check:  17 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1343446

Nijel's first attack when he reaches a foe:  to hit:  14
If that somehow hits, damage: 7 

link to both rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1343460


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 30, 2007)

Padraig grins as he rides right at the orc shield wall.  He doesn't even try to swing the heavy mace he is carrying, but rather rides past the wall and breathes a blast of fire over the beasts.
15' cone, dealing a whopping 4 points of damage, reflex DC 15 for 2.  
He also switches to his energy shield aura.  Anyone who hits one of Padraig's allies (within 30') with a melee or natural attack takes 4 points of fire damage.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 30, 2007)

*A note*

Padrig..i hope you realize that at times the use of those abilites may very well get you before an ecclestical tribunal for possible heretical acts.......just a note of catuion cause at the wrong time and the wrong place you could land yourself in a world of grief...from your ever so friendly dm .............


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 30, 2007)

So noted.  I guess I just didn't expect the orcs to report me to the church.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2007)

*Alban*

Alban utters up a brief prayer to strengthen the arms of his fellows. As he gets closer to the enemy line he tosses (1d20+5=13) the ready javelin at the enemy line and takes up his axe, Saint's Kiss for the charge. 

OOC: (+1 moral to attack and damage for those within 10')


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 30, 2007)

*Padrig*

Hey  Orcs are people too ....so says your very liberal and pc dm


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 30, 2007)

Ewan guides his horse in behind the wedge of armored warriors and focuses his attention on trying to keep the opponent just outside the line of travel to the party's right from getting brave enough to step in and attack the horses. When an opponent is sighted, Ewan lets fly and nocks another arrow.

[sblock=OOC]
Guide horse with knees is automatic. Ride Skill mod = 7 vs Ride DC of 5.
Point Blank Shot = 23 Threat!
Confirmation = 7 No Joy  .
Point Blank Damage = 6

AC 16 HP 39 / 39
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 31, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock*

Aidan continues following his brother towards the rapidly-forming shield-wall.  Once he closes within 100' he lets loose an emerald blast at the orc at the head of the formation.

OOC:
Touch Attack: 1d20+6=14 
Damage: 3d6=15


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Ewan 22
Kat 18
Roark 17
Left Flank Opponets 14
Nijel 13
Padric 12
Rigth flank Opponets 12
Andor 11 
Aidan 8
Alban 6

Continuing his covering fire Ewan lets fly another arrow which speeds out and drops an opponet on the left. Having readied her bow Kat joins in with Ewan and begins to cover the party to the reft successful dropping an orc with an arrow thru his eye. Covered by the bows of his allies Roak slams into one of the forming shield walls and quickl drops two opponets with mighty swings. With numbers on their side, the orcs let fly with several missels aimed at both Ewan and Kat but miss. The onrushing iron clade party members are not so lucky with both Roak and Nijel each taking a glancing blow from an arrow for 3 points of damage. Seeing the break the Roak started, Nijel moves to to the left and slams into the forming wall once again and drops an orc trying to rally the wall. Not to be outdone, Padraig in a show of horsemanship skirts to the left of the shield wall forming there and unleases a firey blast. Screams of outrage and anger and be heard coming from the fire but when it stops, the shield wall is still forming. The Right Flank Opponets contiune to close on the party from behind. Sezing the chance created by both Roak and his brother, Aidan lets fly into the formation with a firey emerlad blast. As the blast hits the new leader of the batterd shield wall, a great cry is raised as the few surivors having had enough break and flee back towards the ridgeline. Seeing one wall down, Alban continues the assualt started by Padrig on another wall and drops it's leader with a well placed  javelin.

Actions


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 1, 2007)

Ewan urges the party forward through the breach as he turns in the saddle and fires at an apparent leader in the group closing in from behind.

"Go, go! We need to slip this noose before they rally."

[sblock=OOC]Shooting toward pursuers = 18
Damage to a pursuer = 7

AC 16 HP 39 / 39
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 1, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Seeing Roak's minor wound, Nijel says, "Here, Sir!  Allow me."   Then making as if reaching from his mount to Roak's mount to apply a bandage to the wound, Nijel lays on hands  to heal Roak for 2 points.  Then, Nijel will wheel St. Josiah around, surveying the battlefield and trying to get some sense of where the fighting is the strongest.  Then, he swiftly follows Ewan.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2007)

*Katherine*

Katherine laughs aloud as she knees Caoimhe in behind Ewan, also firing at the frontrunners of the ambush group.

[sblock=To Hit/Damage]1d20+7=21, 1d6+2=3[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

Cairnwalker wheels his horse in a tight circle as the enemy line crumbles and the orcs flee. He holds _Widow's Lament_ ready to deflect any arrows that may streak his way. "Ride hard! Ride fast!" he calls. As Nijel applies his healing touch, the knight frowns at his companion. "It is nothing," he says. "I've had worse injuries from a blunted tourney sword. But thank you." He maintains his position, waiting until the last of the company have ridden past before turning to follow.


*
Full Defense (+6 to AC)
AC 29, HP 52/53
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2007)

*Fyi*

FYI:  The party turned south towards another ridgline away from the clear ground running east to west. The two parties of orc were on top of the ridgline following it..so the group is in effect moving up hill


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 2, 2007)

Still cursing his ineffective fire, Padraig follows behind his fellow operatives.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"If possible, we need to take the high ground and not surrender it.  But that may be a luxury that we cannot afford, either."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2007)

*Katherine*

"Nigel, my friend, I thought our task was to break through and escape!  'Tis not knightly, I know, but it is the job we were given."


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Nijel, my friend, I thought our task was to break through and escape!  'Tis not knightly, I know, but it is the job we were given."



"I suppose you're right, of course, Katherine.   But leaving just one of these unsavory scoundrels able to draw even one breath of the sweet air with his foul lungs makes my blood boil!  We must, nevertheless, obey our orders.  Perhaps vengeance may yet be ours to claim further on."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

"Although I agree with your feeling Nijel, we have no choice. We must reach the Lord Marshall." Cairnwalker points with his sword to the west. "West, ho!"


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Yes, you are unquestionably right.  Still, I wonder what it is that draws me so strongly toward an ill-advised action?  One might almost call it somewhat chaotic!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

Roak smiles as he answers the young knight. "Glory and honor!"


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 2, 2007)

Ewan pauses his horse waiting for the others, searching for more targets to give his 'Message' to.

"For those of our level of training, it is far easier to feel the call to battle. The more difficult path is to follow orders to flee the battle. If we pause much longer, we won't have a choice as the battle will catch us. Let's ride so I can get somewhere where I can get off this blasted horse."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2007)

*Alban*

"Yes, we must keep moving. Our time will come later. For now the task is to survive." He makes a powerful swing down with his Long Axe (1d20+10=30) virtually chopping a foe in twain. "Of course one should not pass up the opportunities the Light presents either."  

[sblock=OOC]Crit Check (1d20+10=19) if the 19 hits then damage (3d12+21=36). Ouch. I hope that was a big sucker.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 2, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Yes, you are unquestionably right.  Still, I wonder what it is that draws me so strongly toward an ill-advised action?  One might almost call it somewhat chaotic!"




"More like stubborn.  Let 'em run, our mission is more important."

As he pulls his horse around to the west, Aidan lets one more blast fly at any of the fleeing rabble who remain in range to keep them running

OOC:
SA:  Eldritch Blast Attack: (1d20+6=11).  Damage: (3d6=12) 
Move:  Ride 60' West


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> "*More like stubborn.* As he pulls his horse around to the west, Aidan lets one more blast fly at any of the fleeing rabble who remain in range to keep them running



"My Brother!!  Gotta love him!"   Nijel spurs Saint Jo to a brief gallop to ride alongside Aidan, riding on the side of Aidan from which any attack is likely to come to shelter his brother as much as possible.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeing the rest of the company canter on, Roak pauses a moment to whirl _Widow's Lament_ over his head, as if daring the orcs to continue their pursuit. Then, he puts spur to Halcyon's snowy white flank, and gallops after his companions.


*Standard action to recover maneuvers.*


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 2, 2007)

Padraig rides hard after the others, anxious to put this ambush behind them all.  He spares a small part of his thoughts to enjoy the way his golden cloak flies behind him.  He lets out a whooping howl as he gestures back at the orcs with his mace.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 3, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Having smashed one of the forming shield walls and damaging another the party wheels to the left and begins to race towards the end of the pass against the opponets who were to to their rear and who are also racing to close the gap thus entrapping the party and other survivors from the frontal assault earlier that morning. Parting shot from Aidan, Kat and Ewan slow the attackers that were just moments before directly in front of them. It is Alban however which makes the foes step back as he raises his mighty axe and with one downward stroke splits an orc in have sending torrents of blood and goo splattering about the hillside. The party however does not escape untouched. Arrows, perhaps as many as fifty are sent chasing after the party scoring hits on Ewan (12), Aidan (4) Roak (2) Padraig (3) and Alban (4).

Tactical: The party is racing westward and has perhaps another 500 yards to go before breaking into open fields. Orc's and  Ogiers are to the east, north and south of the group. Several other small bands of survivors are engaged in a running fight with the bad guys but none are close enough to aid. Smoke still is rising from the south west. Detachements of orc's and ogiers can be seen in the distance forming a defensive perimeter and the party swears there is at least three large hulking shapes atop the hillock where the regimentail commander went down.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

Nijel glances at the place where his regimental commander fell to the wicked slaves of darkness, and fights down the urge to go and take immediate vengeance upon them.   However, remembering the wise words of Katherine and Cairnwalker, he puts aside all such thoughts for the moment, and rides hell-for-leather to the west and the salvation that awaits them there.

"Faster, Saint Josiah!  Run as if the very demons of hell were nipping at your heels, because if we fail, they will be!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2007)

Roak continues to spur his mount faster, guiding him with his knees, holding his blade in such a way to deflect incoming arrows. The minor wounds he had received were of no matter; they must escape the trap and reach the Lord Marshall.


*
Full Defense (+6 to AC)
AC: 29, HP: 50/53
Ride Check (guide with knees) - Automatic (DC5, Ride +8)


Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike
*


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 3, 2007)

*Padraig, HP 35/38*

Padraig briefly concentrates on the need for perceptiveness, knowing that spotting threats before they develop will greatly help the escape efforts.  He then works to keep pace with the rest of the operatives, never ceasing to think about a victorious return to these cursed hills.
[sblock=ooc] Switch aura back to senses, +2 on listen, spot, search and initiative rolls [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2007)

*Katherine*

Katherine tucks her bow under her arm and hunkers down over Caoimhe's powerful shoulders, urging the swift steed to even greater speed with knees and skillful shifting of her weight in her attempt to escape the closing jaws of the trap.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 4, 2007)

Ewan groans as a few arrows find their mark in him and urges the horse on to get out of their opponents' effective bow range. Once the range is opened up, he slows the horse to a more normal ground eating pace and turns to let one last arrow fly at their pursuers. Then he starts scanning the territory ahead to pick out the best terrain to maintain speed to slip past those trying to cut them off.

[sblock=OOC]AC 16 HP 27 / 39
Shooting at pursuers (+7 - 4 for horseback - 2 for range (400 ft)) = 16
Damage if it hits = 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2007)

*Alban*

His satisfaction at the mighty blow soon fades as he sees the terrible array of foes. He prays for sharp eyes and ears lest they find another ambush. He considers the tactical situation as they move. "Now that we seem to be breaking clear of the worst of the enemy, we need to spread the word to the farms hamlets here to fire their goods and flee."

OOC: Switching back to +2 spot, listen, init.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 5, 2007)

*Andor - Whooaaa*

OOC: You said we start MONDAY not SUNDAY !!! Spell selection is then 'normal'

OOC: You all forgot blessing bonus from Andor. And I forgot +2 to initiative too. No matter. I hope not too much combat will be done on weekends as I cannot post.

Andor rides along with others.

OOC: We'll say he didn't have opportunity to shoot an orc or strike with his morningstar thanks to his martial oriented friends clearing the way.


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel allows Ewan to catch up to him, and then he _Lays on Hands_ to heal Ewan for 3 hp, as they continue to ride fast.

" 'Tis not much, I know, brother, but mayhap it will make some difference," Nijel says, winking at Ewan.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 5, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Having disrupted the attackers from the South, the party continues it's race to free itself from the ambush ground. An hour of hard riding, clears the immediate area but leave both horses and men blowing hard from the strain of escape. As before distant screams and classes of arms can be heard faintly. In front of the party, a small homestead can be seen, two houses, three barns and numerous pens.


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel reins in at the edge of the settlement.

"Hello, the Village!  We are riders bearing tidings!"

Nijel then proceeds to the center of the settlement, presumably there is a "square" there?  I'm also looking for a watering trough so Saint Josiah can get a drink!


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 5, 2007)

Ewan shakes his head slightly while smiling at Nijel. Dropping down out of the saddle, Ewan moves forward with bow in one hand and the reins in the other heading toward the barn.

"Obviously you don't spend much time in the country Nijel. This isn't a village. This is just a homestead that has had a prolific family at some point that required the addition of a second house to hold everyone. Probably a younger generation that wanted a slight bit of privacy without abandoning the family."

Raising his voice, Ewan continues, "'Lo, the household! We are kingsmen, and we have urgent need to talk with you."

Ewan scans the property looking for signs of the habitants.

[sblock=OOC]AC 16 HP 30 / 39
Spot +9
Listen +9
Survival +9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

"Tidings, indeed," says Roak, reigning his mount in next to Nijel. Raising his voice to a loud, commanding tone, the warrior bellows at the homestead. "Ogiers and orcs approach! Flee while you can! Take only what you can carry!"

Cairnwalker dismounts, and moves to approach the buildings.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2007)

*Alban*

Alban clatters down from his mount in his heavy armor and walks the horse to a tough if one can be found. "One of you want to climb up on that tallest building and see what you can see of our foes? I'm not eager to try the climb in this armor."


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong - Looks like a metropolis to Nijel!*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Ewan shakes his head slightly while smiling at Nijel. Dropping down out of the saddle, Ewan moves forward with bow in one hand and the reins in the other heading toward the barn."Obviously you don't spend much time in the country Nijel. This isn't a village. This is just a homestead that has had a prolific family at some point that required the addition of a second house to hold everyone. Probably a younger generation that wanted a slight bit of privacy without abandoning the family."



"Country?? Why this great assortment of buildings looks like a vast city to me!  Aidan, how old were we when first we saw structures besides our own home?  Seven or eight years old, weren't we?"


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 5, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Country?? Why this great assortment of buildings looks like a vast city to me!  Aidan, how old were we when first we saw structures besides our own home?  Seven or eight years old, weren't we?"




"Six actually, when Dad needed tools replaced 'e couldn't forge himself."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Alban clatters down from his mount in his heavy armor and walks the horse to a tough if one can be found. "One of you want to climb up on that tallest building and see what you can see of our foes? I'm not eager to try the climb in this armor."




Aidan nods, and riding into the center of the settlement looks for a ladder to climb to the roof of one of the barns.


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel, still mounted, will follow Aidan and hold the reins of his horse for him, Nijel's intention being to stand guard as Aidan mounts to the roof of a building.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2007)

*Katherine*

Katherine takes the opportunity to dismount and walk Caoimhe about, looking for a trough of water.  Glancing over at Aidan, she leads her steed in the direction of the barn.

OOC: Todd, is this a 'typical' barn with a hayloft?  If so, it should be a fairly easy climb from the loft opening up to the roof.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 6, 2007)

*The ambush*

The party finds several troughs around the yard. one in front of each barn and one to the side of each house. 

OCC: Yes the barns are typical with a hay loft...each measures roughly 40 feet wide by 120 feet long and stand 35 feet high.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Since we're resting, anyway, Nijel will dismount, lead Josiah to water, (I don't imagine he'll have to make him drink?), and adjust his saddle and bridle.  Then Nijel will look for signs of the inhabitants, and refill his own canteens/waterskins.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Padraig stays astride Asgell, guilty that he can't offer the comfort others are offering their mounts.  Are you sure we should be getting comfortable here?  We need to get news of the ambush to the Lord Marshall.  He rides briefly back in the direction they came from, looking for any signs of pursuit.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel heeds Padraig's warning, immediately remounts and prepares to press onward.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Roak leads his horse to the water trough. "We have time to water the horses and rest a bit," says Cairnwalker. "If we push on immediately, our horses won't last much longer."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

*Bertrand*

"Aye, for the sake of the horses we need to take a moment to rest. Besides, we need to burn it down." He looks very sad as he says this last.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel, feeling quite foolish now (which is to say that he feels the way he usually feels), will have Saint Josiah walk back to the trough and finish slaking his thirst.  "Why must the buildings be burned?  Seems a waste, and the marauders might slow down a bit to search them if they are still standing, seems to me.  Of course, I'm just a simple country paladin..."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Roak smiles grimly at the young holy warrior. "Because those are our orders, my friend. I like it not, but the policy of "scorched earth" to slow invaders is one that is tried and true." Cairnwalker begins moving toward the first of the homes. "Still, we need to make sure nobody is left inside."


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, a Paladin Weeps*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Roak smiles grimly at the young holy warrior. "Because those are our orders, my friend. I like it not, but the policy of "scorched earth" to slow invaders is one that is tried and true."



"So be it then, but still it bothers me greatly to see a noble pioneer's livelihood and legacy destroyed.  How will it be if I stand guard while the "orders" are carried out?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

*Alban*

"Yes, please watch for trouble Nijel, I don't care much for our orders either, but we must not give the enemy anything they can use."  Alban heads for the other house to look for inhabitants.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 7, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Dismounting and having posted lookouts, the party makes a search of the yard and finds it empty. The clacking of chikens can be heard from the hen house as well as two cows and a brace of pigs confined to pens. Searching the house the party discovers a grizzly site. Several people can be seen at a table set for breakfeast, blood pooling on the table. an inspection shows that their throats have been cut.


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2007)

*Leif -- Nijel Bladesong -- Paladin of Light*

Having a sudden inspiration, Nijel will go to the barns.  He will ride Saint Josiah into each one in turn, and while he is in each one, he will announce, "Hello, is there anyone in this barn?  We are Soldiers of the Light come a bit too late, I fear.  We have come to help, so please show yoursleves if you are here.  We are under orders to destroy all buldings, so you will not be safe inside.  We want to help you."  Then he will wait a moment to make sure there are no responses, and then go to the next barn and repeat the process.  Then, if he finds no one alive, Nijel will return to his post.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

"Damn," swears Cairnwalker at the sight of the dead homesteaders. He is immediately on the defensive as if expecting an attack. He hadn't expected the enemy to have gotten this far along already, but it seemed their lines extended further than he had imagined.

Drawing his blade, just to be safe, the knight inspects the rest of the house to make certain no one, friend or foe, is present.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Alban*

"Could orcs have gotten in and slit throats like this without a man rising to defend himself?" Alban compares the number of places set to the number of bodies. He examines the bodies briefly and checks to see if it appears they have been stripped of valuables. "I suspect there was treachery from within. If you find anyone alive Cairnwalker don't turn your back on them." Alban goes outside to inform the others of the sad discovery within.

OOC: [sblock]He also does a Heal Check (1d20+8=18) . Does it seem that they could have been poisoned, drugged or enspelled before they were slain?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2007)

*The Ambush*

For Nijel
[sblock]Riding into the barns, Nijel has no one respond to his call of safety[/sblock]

For Cairnwalker
[sblock]Seaching the rest of the house you find a boy toddler with his head bashed in and an empty cradel.[/sblock]

For Alban
[sblock]Examing the bodies and the scene Alban's best guess is that they were forced to sit back down at the tables and then had their throat's cut.[/sblock]

For Padraig
[sblock]Circling back Padraing notices that pehaps ten or so miles back, cresting a small rise a body of movement can be seen.....[/sblock]

For Aidan
[sblock]From his perch atop one of the barns. Aidan observes a colume of somesorts to the west moving further to the west.[/sblock]

For Ewan
[sblock]Searching the area, Ewan stumbles across a set of footprints leading away from the house and moving towards one of the pens.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2007)

*Leif -- Nijel Bladesong -- Paladin of Light*

Finding nothing in the barn, Nijel will begin looking around for his brother Aidan.  When he sees Aidan atop the barn, he will say, "So, Aidan, what tidings?"


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 8, 2007)

*Padraig--Dragon Shaman*

Padraig moves back toward his companions.  They're a ways off yet.  How many more of these settlements are we likely to see?  We've only got nine or ten miles on them, and they'll make that up quickly enough if we stay put.


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2007)

*Leif -- Nijel Bladesong -- Paladin of Light*

"So, friend Padraig, you're saying that we should make the best time that we are able to make, and not stop at all, if we can help it?  We've done absoutely no good by stopping here, in fact we've wasted our time and fallen a little bit further behind.  I also say we press onward with all possible haste."  Nijel, disgusted, mounts and prepares to move out.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Scotley Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

"We still need to fire the place before we move on distasteful as it may be." Alban lights a torch and gets ready to start burning the barns first.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2007)

*Mike - Katherine Brightlaw - Rogue/Sorceror*

"And again, Caoimhe at least needed rest and water.  The horses carry us quickly, but they need a lot of rest to keep the pace."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Roak rejoins his companions, a look of disgust on his face. "A dead toddler in one of the rooms. And an empty cradle. My guess is that someone managed to save an infant and escape." Cairnwalker sheaths his blade and nods to Alban. "Burn it."


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 8, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan follows the tracks towards the pen searching ahead for signs of the one leaving the trace. 

[sblock=For DM]
Tracking check = 24 for info on tracks leading to the pen.
Do the tracks seem to be from someone large or small? Are they well shod, worn, roughshod, or barefoot?

Spot check = 14 looking for source of the tracks or hiding places ahead where tracks are leading.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2007)

*Leif -- Nijel Bladesong -- Paladin of Light*

Happy for the distraction, Nijel will ride with Ewan, being careful to stay behind and out of the trackers way.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2007)

*The Ambush*

For Ewan
[sblock]Tracking the footprints with ease, Ewan determines that they are most likely from and adolescent male. The footprints lead to an area behind the hen house. Searching the area Ewan discovers a large boulder hidden by tall grass and the footprints stop/[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2007)

*Leif -- Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Ewan
> [/sblock]Tracking the footprints with ease, Ewan determines that they are most likely from and adolescent male. The footprints lead to an area behind the hen house. Searching the area Ewan discovers a large boulder hidden by tall grass and the footprints stop/[/sblock]



Having previously intended to follow along with Ewan, Nijel does not want to cause the group to be spread too thin, and so will stop in front of the henhouse and signal behind him to gain the others' attention.  "Ho!  Fellows!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

Roak walks slowly across the yard to join Nijel. "What have you got?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 8, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

OOC: Would the boulder or the hen house be tall enough and large enough for someone to remain out of sight on top of? Otherwise, search around the boulder for a hidden cellar entrance.


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2007)

*Leif - Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Roak walks slowly across the yard to join Nijel. "What have you got?"



"It's not me, it's Ewan who seems to be onto something. I just don't want us to be too spread out when something DOES happen."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2007)

*The Ambush*

For Ewan
[sblock]Inspecting the base of the large boulder, Ewan thinks it is resting on a pivot point.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Scotley Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

"Hell's I hope the child survived, but at the same time, I'm not looking forward to toting an infant in a war-zone. I'll start with the barns and the second house in case we need to find some baby things in the first." Once the watchers are down from the barn, Alban applies his torch to a barn.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 8, 2007)

*Pyrex - Aidan Bladesong - Warlock*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Finding nothing in the barn, Nijel will begin looking around for his brother Aidan.  When he sees Aidan atop the barn, he will say, "So, Aidan, what tidings?"





"There's a group to the west of us headed further west, quite possibly the group who killed the good folk here.  We'll have to be careful to steer clear of them when we set out again."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Once the watchers are down from the barn, Alban applies his torch to a barn.




Seeing Alban coming to set the barn alight, Aidan scrambles down and joins the others to inspect the boulder.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 8, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan looks up as the others gather around. 

"It appears that there is a cellar here. From the tracks leading here, I think an adolescent male resident may have managed to hide down here. We need to take care not to frighten him further. Hopefully, he will be able to provide us with some information as to how what happened here happened."

Ewan then moves around the boulder and pushes it to reveal the opening.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Albain sets about starting the fire to the barns and pens while most of the party gathers around what Ewan has found. Ewan now needs to make a reflex save at -4.

OCC: After his rolls. lets pause for a second so others can catch up and state what their charcters are doing.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

Alban continues to run off animals and set fire to buildings. 

OOC: Active aura Perception +2 to spot, listen and initiative to all within 10'


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 8, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

OOC: Reflex Save at -4 = 18


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 9, 2007)

*The Ambush*

As the rock pivots revealing a small circular stairway, Ewan almost loses his balance as a long boar spear comes from below lightly pinking his leg for 1 point of damage. Had he been any less nible, Ewan would have suffered a grievious wound.


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2007)

*Leif - Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

Drawing his battleaxe and preparing for battle, Nijel will boldly rush to Ewan's side, hoping to impose his own body between his friend and the assailant, and he will use his Smite Evil ability, for an extra +2 tohit, +4 to damage.  "Stand and fight ME, you roguish miscreant!" NOTE that Smite Evil does not function unless the target is evil.

when Nijel gets a blow in:  to hit: 26, damage : 16  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1363727 (I don't know why invisible castle didn't do the math of adding in my bonuses, but showed the bonuses next to the rolls)

OOC:  Please note that Nijel's large wooden shield is still strapped on the saddle of Saint Josiah, so Nijel is only AC 18 at the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Realizing that the attack has most likely come from the surviving homesteader thinking Ewan was an orc or such, Roak rushes to stop Nijel from cleaving an innocent's skull. "Nijel, hold!"


----------



## Leif (Nov 9, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Realizing that the attack has most likely come from the surviving homesteader thinking Ewan was an orc or such, Roak rushes to stop Nijel from cleaving an innocent's skull. "Nijel, hold!"



Hearing Roak's warning, Nijel pauses, thankfully arresting his stroke before blood is shed.  Then Nijel remembers who is likely to be hiding in the shelter.

Nijel casts down his battleaxe, drops so that he is sitting on the ground crosslegged, puts his head in his hands, and weeps bitterly.  "I...yes, I....was about to cleave in twain one of the very people we are sworn to protect!"


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 9, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan steps lightly out of reach of the pike, calling down after Nijel stops himself.

"Ho, lad! I applaud your bravery and aim, but we are kingsmen here to help you. Could you come up here to relate the tale of what happened here? We need to vacate these premises before more foemen come."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 13, 2007)

*The Ambush*

At Ewan's declaration of being a kingsman the voice of a young boy can be heard coming from the depths. "Can you help me I dont fell well"...Investigating the opening a set of spiral steps can be seen going down making a tight circle whose center is hollow in a roughly five foot area.

The crackle and smoke of a fresh fire is evident as the barns and building are torched.


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light, played by Leif*

Hoping to be able to redeem himself somewhat, Nijel says, "One moment lad.  Can you move up here into the sunlight?  I'll just go and fetch my healer's notions."  Nijel will then return to St. Josiah, and get his healer's kit from his saddlebags. 

OOC:  Hopefully, the boy will be out of the hole by the time Nijel returns.  If not, we'll just have to see what comes next.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 13, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan glances at the others.

"Just a moment, lad. Is there anyone else with you?"

Then Ewan heads down the stairs to see what condition the lad is in. He remains cautious about possible tricks but hurries as much as possible.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 13, 2007)

*The Ambush*

"Just my sister" the boy replies. Descending into the cellal it becomes obvious from the scent of curing meat and vegetiables that the place is used as a storage cellar. Coming out into a room some 20 feet wide and running with a slight curve about 80 feet Ewan and company find a boy of perhaps ten. The most obivious feature about his is the long bore spear on the ground and two arrows protruding from his shoulder and lower left abdomen.

I need everyones's actions and what they are doing please.


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light played by Leif*

Nijel will get his healer's kit from St. Josiah's saddlebags at once and proceed down to join the others in the cellar.

"Let's see now, why don't we start with those nasty arrow wounds?" Nijel will begin the treatment process, but will stop immediately if any unexpected complications arise.  Healing skill check = 1d20+7 = 20. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1370854 "Now, perhaps one of our holy men can complete this task?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Roak remains above ground while the others move into the cellar to tend to the boy. While Alban tends to the burning of the homestead, Cairnwalker remains vigilant, keeping his eyes open for trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2007)

Alban fires all the structures except the house with the baby bed in case the infant is found alive.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 13, 2007)

*Pyrex - Aidan Bladesong - Warlock*

As his brother continues down into the storage cellar to coax out whomever may be down there, Aidan stays above; keeping watch.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 13, 2007)

Padraig remains above ground as well, riding back out of the settlement periodically to keep an eye on the approaching forces.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Ambush*

For Padraig
[sblock]On one of his scoutning missions, padraig observes what appears to be three columes moving far to the south east in a south west/sout direction.[/sblock]

As Roak and Aidan remain above guarding the entryway. Alban continues his arsonist activities and soon the smell of wood burning and the crackle of flames abound about the homestead.

In the cellar, Ewan stands guard while Nijel tends to the lad. While safely removing the arrow, Nijel is unable to stop the pain and as the last arrow comes free, the young boy faints. Ewan observes a small tightly wrapped bundel about 5 feet from the boy. Checking the bundle he discovers the form of a sleeping baby.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light ---- Leif*

OOC:  When the bleeding won't stop, Nijel _lays on hands_ for 1 point.  Upon seeing what's in The Bundle...

"Oh, GREAT!  NOW you've done it, Ewan!  Hey, don't come at ME with that kid, finders keepers!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2007)

*Katherine*

OOC:

I was gonna say Katherine will ascend to the roof of the house with her bow to stand guard, but with the infant found I'm sure the house will get fired soon so she'll just do a roving patrol with the rest.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 14, 2007)

*Neurotic - Andor Anande de Andrade - Priest of Pelor*

Upon coming on the homestead, Andor dismounts and waters his horse.

After discovering the bodies, he takes the greasly task of laying them down, closing their eyes (if needed) and praying for safe passage of their souls while anointing them with holy water before turning the building to ash.

Striding out of the building that starts burning, he suddenly breaks into run toward hen house as he hears the call for healer.

Seeing unconcious body of the boy, he quickly channels healing energy into him taking arrows as they are forced out by healing energies.
Cure light (from Endure Elements) 5 hp 
Quick heal check afterwards = 14 

"Quickly, take the infant, I'll take the boy, we need to get out of here. Enemies are approaching."

Taking quick stock of the cellar he grabs closest dried meat and/or small cask of whatever beverage is handy (preferably wine). If he sees drying herbs he will take them also. Shoving them into his haversack, he collects the boy in his hands and runs out.

OOC: taking supplies is for the children. If we manage to reach some city with the temple of Pelor Andor will leave them with some money to the priests. Unless boy knows of some relatives in the vicinity (preferably in town, not on a homestead)


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 14, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan gives a quick search of the rest of the cellar before picking up the bundled, sleeping infant. He then calls up to the others.

"Thanks to our healers, the lad is going to survive. We need to find a sling or pack to carry the lad's sister. She's not quite old enough to sit a horse even in tandem. In fact, does anyone know how to care for an infant??"

[sblock=OOC]AC 16 HP 28 / 39
Quick Search = 25
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

*Scotley Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

Alban goes into the house and gathers sturdy clothes for the boy and warm things for the infant as well as nappies, perhaps a toy, and anything else that looks useful. He also looks for bread. Finally, he looks for any small things that might serve as a remembrance for the children in later days--miniatures, lockets, small portraits of family or anything with a signet or crest. Setting the place ablaze he goes out. He then says, "Is there a goat or cow we can milk among the livestock? Oh, and fresh eggs might do as well."


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light,  -- Leif*

Nijel will return to St. Josiah and mount up, ready to continue the mission.  He Thinks: _"We've got a WAR to fight here! We don't have time to be playing nursemaid to every waif that we find! Haven't they heard?  Wars have Casualties!"_


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2007)

*Pyrex - Aidan Bladesong - Warlock*

Seeing his brother glare at the flurry of activity around the two children, Aidan has little trouble guessing the direction of his thoughts.

"I know this runs a bit contrary to our orders; but they're why we're here.  To fight for those who can't fight for themselves.  If we left them behind to die while we burn their farm down around them we'd be no better than the damned orcs."


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Seeing his brother glare at the flurry of activity around the two children, Aidan has little trouble guessing the direction of his thoughts."I know this runs a bit contrary to our orders; but they're why we're here.  To fight for those who can't fight for themselves.  If we left them behind to die while we burn their farm down around them we'd be no better than the damned orcs."



OOC:  Nijel knows in his heart that Aidan is right, but he's got a good sulk working here, and he's not about to waste it over a little thing like the fact that he's wrong!   

Nijel frowns, spits, and says, "Let me know when we're ready to move on."

OOC:  Pyrex - I lo-o-ove the sibling telepathy bit! hehehe


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2007)

Roak raises an eyebrow as he sees the others come out of the cellar with the children. The knights knew it was their duty to protect the weak, but it could also prove a large drawback; should the company engage in battle, they would be forced to look out for the two children, instead of focusing on slaying the enemy. 

"We should move out," he says to the others. "The horses should be enough rested by now, and the homestead has been fired. Let us leave before our foemen catch us."


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin -- Leif*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "We should move out," he says to the others. "The horses should be enough rested by now, and the homestead has been fired. Let us leave before our foemen catch us."



"Praise the Light!  Let's keep those younglings well behind our main body, we don't want misfortune to befall the innocent," says Njel, and, with that, he will press onward.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Rogue/Sorceror - Mowgli*

Katherine feels a surge of maternal instincts as she sees the knights emerging with the children.  She recalls happier days in her parents' home, surrounded by the chaos and cacophany of younglings at play.

_That's why we do what we do, I suppose - so those who can't won't have to.  And because we live, and it's right to give others the chance to experience as much of life as they can as well . . ._

With those thoughts, she mounts Caoimhe and takes her place with her comrades in arms.

_Time to go live some more!_


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 16, 2007)

*Neurotic - Andor A. de Andrade - Priest of Pelor*

"Here, take the boy, he is healed and should be able to keep himself with you in saddle." Andor carries the boy to Padraig and then turns to Ewan. "Give me the baby, I'll keep it safe. You're too exposed to carry it. Before I died I had plenty of siblings and cousins around and can manage a baby for some time. Still, it would be prudent to find a women who can nurse it." Taking the baby in its bundle he improvises sling from his cloak and nests the child inside.

OOC: Living and traveling with gypsy caravan tends to be close extended family affair, Usualy there is lots of children around of all ages with older taking care of younger ones. Andor had his share of caring for both infants and small children before his "death".

OOC2: What's happening with this thread? I don't get notifications of updating (that's why I haven't posted on homestead  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2007)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC2: What's happening with this thread? I don't get notifications of updating (that's why I haven't posted on homestead  )




OOC: I got notification of your post this morning, so its OK over here.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 16, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan hands the babe to Andor then takes a last look around the cellar for anything useful. Once satisfied that they aren't leaving anything portable the boy could want or that would be useful to the group, Ewan climbs back up and moves the stone back over the opening. Once hidden, Ewan uses his skills to hide the evidence of their presence near the boulder. Then leaves tracks similar to the other search and fire traces around the homestead.

"Eventually we're going to want to retake these lands. This will make a good cache point as long as it doesn't get discovered by the enemy."

Ewan then mounts up and leads the group onward.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2007)

Cairwalker again mounts Halcyon and prepares to move out. He nods to the company's scout. "Ewan, my friend, you have point. Take us to the Lord Marshall."


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light - Leif*

Nijel will fall back into his position immediately to Cairnwalker's left, and he gives a knowing wink to brother Aidan.  (_"Damn and blast!  Is it proper for a Warlock to know a Paladin so bloody well, even if they are brothers?"_)


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 16, 2007)

Swinging into his saddle, Aidan takes up position outside Andor, knowing he won't be able to fight effectively while carrying the child.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 16, 2007)

Grateful to see the rest of the cadre mounting up at last, Padraig guides Asgell around the formation to take a well-defended postion in the middle.  He then hoists the boy onto Asgell's back with Andor's help, determined to protect the lad, no matter what should stand between them and safety.  I see you've picked up a hatchling, my friend.  The Light smiles on those who help the weak and innocent.  I will stand between the child and the darkness.

Current aura: Senses--+2 to spot, listen, search and initiative


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 16, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade, Priest of Pelor*

To Padraig:
Can your powers be used to protect the children directly? I haven't much of defensive spells, I prayed for travel and occasional parlay with our people, not combat. And I cannot change the selection before next sunrise, assuming we get to rest between now and then.

To teen (if he woke up):
What's your name young man? You showed incredible courage there at the farm. It takes a man, and great man at that, to fight when everything screams "give up" at you.Hang on, the pain passes and you have your sister to think of. 

Waiting for answer and then:
We'll drop you in the city at the temple of Pelor. Priests will take care of you until you find a place to be. We must ride swiftly. Do you have relatives somewhere?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 17, 2007)

Padraig shakes his head at Andor's question.  I have no ability to manipulate the world around us.  All I have are the auras the Dragon Saint has gifted me with.  I can protect them against fire, but that is all.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2007)

*Scotley Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

His sad task completed, Alban mounts and rides with the others.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2007)

*Redclaw*

Redclaw, the way that I interpreted the posts, Andor is carrying the child, not Aidan, as your post indicates.  Aidan, I think,  is riding next to Andor to protect him and the child.  Or have I got this wrong, too?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 17, 2007)

*Teenage boy*

Yes, Andor carries the infant and Padraig supports the boy.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry, I missed the post that had the boy being handed to me.  It makes sense, though, and I'll adjust my post above.


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed the post that had the boy being handed to me.  It makes sense, though, and I'll adjust my post above.



OOC:  I don't think that any corrections need to be made -- it's not that big a deal, after all.  I'm more concerned that we're all on the same page, mentally.  

It's almost guaranteed that I'll become confused and lost because of J. Alex's intricate and supremely sneaky plot development before long, and I hope that someone will take me by the hand and lead me back to the group.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Having fired the homestead, the party reforms with it's new additions and set's out to the southwest in search of the lord martial. The boy, perhaps due to his inuries and sheer exhaustion remains asleep even on the long ride. Continuing thru the morning the party makes decent time.

Everyone please roll a spot check for me DC 20.

OCC: I deny the charge than any or my plots have been too sneakey or to intricate ....at least from my view point.

OCCC: Sorry for the delay, had to go out of town and be a sleuth once again.

OCCC" Have you set your thread setting to instant notification Neurotic?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2007)

Padraig, intent on supporting the boy as Asgell carries them toward the distant rally point, seems oblivious to the world around him.
[sblock=ooc] Spot check 4 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel is riding along and being fairly observant, except for swatting the occasional gnat.
Spot (untrained, but +3 wisdom) = 14 


http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1380418


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Rogue/Sorceror - Mowgli*

Katherine, lost in her own philosophical thoughts, is somewhat less observant than is her wont.

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20+6=13[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 19, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan pulls out ahead of the group searching for even more hidden routes to try to keep the children away from combat.

[sblock=OOC]AC 16 HP 28 / 39
Spot Check = 25
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2007)

*Neurotic - Andor A de Andrade - Priest of Pelor*

Andor protects the infant with his shield trying to cover it from all sides with his body, horse and shield.

Unused to riding with something so fragile he looks down often and is not at his observant best, but he keeps his ears open for any sound that is not thundering of hooves from party horses. Spot = 13; Listen = 21

OOC: Yes, I tried to unsubscribe and then subscribe again, but it didn't work. I received posts before, it stopped about last weekend...

[sblock=Combat stats]
AC: 19/13/16  HP: 36/36 F/R/W: 6/4/7
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2007)

*Scotley Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

As they ride Alban scans the terrain looking for trouble. 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=17)


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesomg*

Nijel also keeps a sharp eye out for any threats in the area immediately ahead and also in the middle distance.  He'll leave for others to scan the far horizon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OCC: Still waiting on Pyrex and Rhun's spot rolls....i will move the plot tonight in any event.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Ewan continues his scouting mission in a circular pattern as the party heads southwest away from the ambush site and burning homestead towards the last known loction of the Lord Marshall. Traveling till almost midday, the party arrives at a small stream crossed by  a low stone bridge. Smoke can still be seen coming from the south and now is moving into the west and northern areas as well as the columes of foes begin to spread into the countryside and perhaps due to Lord Timberhome last orders.

For Ewain
[sblock]As he scouts the area, Ewain stumbles across signs of serveral bodies of men moving quickly thru the area some of the bodies appear to be quite large. Reaching the stream, Ewan follows the track south by south west. Perhaps 150 yards from the stream he sees the glint of steel in the bushes as the track nears a stand of large trees.[/sblock]

OCC: Sorry Pyrex and Rhun,,,invisible castle was not kind on your spot rolls


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 21, 2007)

Ewan pulls up as the party approaches the stream.

"Hold up. We've got a choice of direction now," Ewan calls to the group. As the others gather, Ewan continues in a soft voice. "Act like we're discussing whether to travel along the stream or cross the bridge. I've been seeing signs of groups of not just orcs and ogiers but also armed men all afternoon. There appears to be a group of them in the underbrush near that stand of large trees about 150 yards down the road." Glancing at the bow in his hand, he continues. "I could startle them from here, but I doubt I could actually hit anyone if we want to announce that we know they are there. I can't tell how many there are from here, nor can I tell where their loyalties lie. The decision is yours, sir."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2007)

*Andor A de Andrade*

How far are they? Maybe I could provide us with clues of their allegiance and force one of them out in the open if we decide to attack. I could also ask Pelor for wisdom of tarrying here instead of going around them or attacking.

OOC: Detect Evil and Heat Metal if they are within range, Augury for divination


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Does the road go right through the stand of trees where they are hiding?  Presumably it does, and they are preparing an ambush for us.  Well, I say that most of us should just keep on going right into what they think is their trap.  But they should be surprised to see that we are prepared for battle when they spring out upon us!  And those of us who do not ride into the trap should be our most capable archers.  They can move along, parrallel to our travel, but on the other side of the foes, so that they will be attacking the foes from behind when the foes attack us.  So what do you think?  Did I finally get one right for a change?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2007)

*Katherine - Rogue/Sorceror - Mowgli*

"If they're looking to ambush us, it's likely they've already made note of our numbers - probably too late to send some of us out to flank them as they'll account for that."


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "If they're looking to ambush us, it's likely they've already made note of our numbers - probably too late to send some of us out to flank them as they'll account for that."



"Mmmmmm, right you are lass.  Well, then, I guess there's nothing left for it but to make a full-on assault.  Let's just charge into their midst and may the Darkness take the Hindmost!  Who wants to live forever, anyway, right?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

*Alban*

"I think it unlikely that any of our forces are in place to ambush the humanoids. It is possibly, but very unlikely. If we are going to turn the ambush back on them we should know exactly what we are up against. Can we go thundering off one way or the other along the stream while one of our number hides and slips in closer? If we stir up enough dust and ride in a tight pack we might fool them. We move for 10 minutes or so and then work our way back to get a report from the scout."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 21, 2007)

*Padraig--Dragon Shaman*

What of the hatchlings?  We can't ride into an ambush with them in our arms.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> What of the hatchlings?  We can't ride into an ambush with them in our arms.



"Exactly why we should take the fight to them on our terms, instead of waiting for them to attack us.  Someone can protect the waifs while the rest of us chase glory!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2007)

Roak listens carefully before voicing his own opinion. "I agree with Nijel. We should charge them full on. Nothing like a cavalry charge to shake the enemy's moral. If they turn out to be friends, certainly they will announce themselves before we cut them down."

*Sorry for the slow posting...extremely busy in RL at the moment.  *


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 22, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

There is slight problem with your idea. Maybe it's just my inexperience with horses, but how do you charge into the trees? What's to stop them from ducking behind a tree and shoot you from behind? Not to mention 'helpful' branches and roots within.

I think we should move cautiously and hail them once we are within reach. You can always charge if they start shooting. And you'd charge at a visible enemy and with the Light of Pelor.


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Andor does have a point...*

"Yes, Roak, Andor has quite a good point:   the trees complicate the idea very much.  Does anyone have any ideas about how we can flush them out into the open?  I doubt if our foes will fight honorably, or else we could simply issue a challenge for them to meet us on the field of battle...  

But, thinking about this problem more, it seems to me that their arrows will also be useless in the trees.  If we array ourselves before them in the open, then they will leave the trees to do battle with us, I feel certain.  And we can choose the place and circumstances of the battle.  If they will not do battle with us, then we can deride and taunt them loudly for the spineless cowards that they are!"


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Well, I as said I could probably flush out two of them if they have any kind of metal armor or disarm two if they use metal weapon. If they speak our language I could _Command[/] one them to come out. That's about it as far as my spells can take us.

Once they are out I could support you with crossbow, but I'd rather not be too close with infant in my arms.

Why couldn't we call to them? Maybe they are on our side. Or recognize that they are overmatched. Or they are simple bandits using opportunity to plunder with all the orcs around. In that case they'll run once they hear that we have horde right behind us. Or...or...well, let's talk to them. We can always kill them if it proves neccessary, but I'd rather not kill first and ask questions later.

Of course, we still need to discuss tactics for any of these situations, but remember we don't have time to waste.
_


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

"What tactics need to be discussed?  Roak and I will be in the vanguard, with Ewan and any others who wish to join us, the priests among us should probably remain further back in somewhat protected positions in order that they may also employ their spells to full effect, and the less martially inclined such as Aidan and Katherine and others should skirt the edges of the battle to best use their abilities to assist us as they have opportunity.  Will this not be the best way to proceed?"


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2007)

*Andor*

Yes, but what if they bolt? Do you run them down so they don't set another ambush. Let them go? What if they have spellcaster with them? Look we don't have much time so I agree we shold go there and not discuss this to any great length. Once we're there we'll handle it depending on their actions.

I need to know two things: Do I conserve spells for healing and do we talk to them first? Anything else is secondary to fast moving

OOC: I'll try to see combat over the weekend, but I promise nothing.

For DM: JA, in Heroes gallery under Spells->Normal is my current selection, Endure Elements is cast. I'd heal party after combat if needed, cast heat metal and command in combat, in combat I can heal from 30' with ranged touch (+6) attack if anyone drops dangerously low. First priority will be infant, no melee if I can help it even if it means running away from enemy.


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

"These are not questions that I can answer, or I would.  Personally, my feeling is that we should pursue the hated foes to the death, but I will obey my orders in this regard, as in all others.  One thing I know you are absolutely correct about:  THE TIME FOR TALK IS ALMOST FINISHED.  NOW IS THE TIME FOR DEEDS OF VALOR."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2007)

*Andor*

Strictly OOC:
I can cast bless for 4 minutes, that is, once we start toward ambush.
Conserving or casting was question for everyone in the party. Personaly I'd cast only if I have to.

Andor's history says he is a liutenant. What are the ranks of others? Is there anyone who could 'pull rank' on us? Nijel? Roak?

It's 9AM, I really should start working, so I'll check again in the afternoon and them probably wait for monday.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Rogue/Sorceror*

"Let's try to talk to them.  If they attack, we defend ourselves, if they run we let them go.  They are not our mission, they're just in the way."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2007)

A wise suggestion, Kat.  The one thing we can't have is a misunderstanding leading to allies slaughtering each other.  It's better to risk losing surprise.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 23, 2007)

"I doubt if surprise is an option anymore. We've been paused here too long for them to think anything other than we noticed them. Shall we hail them and see what happens?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 23, 2007)

*The Ambush*

While the party debates, their horses take the opportunity and stretch out along the stream and start to drink. Even the unexperienced eye can tell that they are tired from the hours of hard riding even with a few rests along the way. The position of the sun shows it to be mid afternoon.

OCC: All the operatives hold the rank of 2nd Lt. No one has rank. Operations and missions were assigned by Baron Timberhome on a indiviudal/group basis as needed so the party has worked both on indiviudal and team missions the last six months.

OCC; The red dot on the map is the party...


----------



## Leif (Nov 23, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Andor's history says he is a lieutenant. What are the ranks of others? Is there anyone who could 'pull rank' on us? Nijel? Roak?



OOC: I can't beleive that anyone would ever accuse Nijel of outranking anyone!  Since JA says that we are all 2nd Lieutenants, Nijel must have just recently been promoted to Lieutenant, because he still thinks of himself as a Sergeant most of the time.  

OOC:  And Lieutenant Nijel says that we either need to mount up and continue our mission now, or else hurry up and attack these orcs/ogres/whatever they are.  Talking is going to do nothing but waste time and possibly leave us open to their attacks.  We know they are enemy, so let's either kill them, or pass them by and continue our previous mission.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2007)

OOC:  How exactly do we know they're the enemy?  Did I miss something again, or are you just beimg an overzealous paladin as usual?


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2007)

*Nijel Bladestorm, (Over)Zealous Paladin of Light*

OOC:  "How do we know??"  You mean besides the fact that they are ogres and orcs, and we are currently at war with ogres and orcs?  Oh, I'm sorry, you're absolutely right, we do have to allow for that rare, mutant strain of Good-Aligned ogres and orcs, don't we?   

OOC:  I don't know about OVER-zealous, but "Zealous Paladin" is a moniker that Nijel will cop to easily.     Zealous to the point of cracking some ogre skull, unless he is restrained, btw.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  "How do we know??"  You mean besides the fact that they are ogres and orcs, and we are currently at war with ogres and orcs?  Oh, I'm sorry, you're absolutely right, we do have to allow for that rare, mutant strain of Good-Aligned ogres and orcs, don't we?




OOC: I was thinking that at this point all we've seen of the 'ambushers' are some glints of metal in the trees - they may very well be Orcs and Ogiers, and we should be suspicious, but we've not actually seen anything of this particular group other than hints that they're there.  Did I miss it, too?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 24, 2007)

OOC: I distinctly remember Ewan sain he saw HUMAN tracks. And I believe we are talking about HUMAN ambush. So, zealous paladins should beware lest they slay brother human. Or did I misunderstand?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2007)

That's what I'd read, Mowgli.  And that, friend Leif, is where the 'over' comes into play.  Many a sad day started with a paladin seeing ogres where there were none.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 24, 2007)

*Laughing from Above*

ODC: I just so love the confusion of a battlefield and all these brave, bold, and upright guys wearing massive armor ......i think i am going to have tons of fun alone just from them...then you add into the mix what may or may not be considered a demon possed dragon shamon,,,,,,a possessed warlock (at least according to some church scripture)..and a waif of a girl in more or less an all male camp  oh my oh my who do i pick on first


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2007)

*Alban*

"I don't think they are going to die of old age while we debate. We need a course of action. Perhaps I'm being zelous or over-zelous today, but the chances of finding friendly forces that aren't riding away as fast as they can is slim. Since what I suggested before held no appea and we've little time for riding about as, let us move forward ready for trouble. We display our symbols boldly so they know we are friend if they are human and we start this battle if they are not. The horses are watered and as rested as we can allow them to be."


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2007)

Padraig appears relieved at a viable solution, uncomfortable with any disagreement between himself and his companions.  That would appear to be the best option.  Let us ride on.
As the group heads toward the ambush, Padraig hangs to the back to better protect the boy, but makes sure to keep as many of his allies as possible within his aura.

*Aura*- Senses--+2 to listen, spot, search and initiative.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 24, 2007)

"Hailing it is. Let's see how they react. Someone, please, lead my horse."

Ewan then moves ahead of the group onto the bridge. He draws an arrow, nocks it, and sights in on the clump of underbrush where he spotted the glints of metal. Then he takes the arrow off the string, uses the bow as a pointer to the underbrush, then waves the bow in a beckoning manner. Keeping his eyes searching for possible other threats as well, Ewan watches the brush as the group slowly moves forward.


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Bloodthirsty Overzealous Paladin of Light*

Nijel will take the reins of Ewan's horse and wait for an indication from someone of what to do next.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

With the discussion concluded, Roak rides bravely forward, fairly unconcerned with the possible ambush ahead. If whoever hid among the trees decided to attack, he would kill them...painfully and bloodily.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

Nijel will signal to Aidan to take the reins of Ewan's mount, and then he will immediately fall in behind and to the left of Roak, since he has provided ample indication of our next moves.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Rogue/Sorcerer*

Katherine guides Caoimhe off the path to the right as she rides forward - not enough to be threatening, just enough to get a slightly better flanking angle.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2007)

*Alban*

Riding forward boldly, Alban holds his head high. His hand rests on the haft of the longaxe in his lance cup. 

OOC: +2 Spot, Listen, Init. within 10'


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 26, 2007)

*The Ambush*

The party assembles it's marching order and moves towards the ambush point. As the group get to withing 100 feet of the site and begins their hailing, movement can be seen in the brush. Just as soon as the movement is spoted, two arrows come flying out of the brush towards the party but miss badly.

Initative and Actions please


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel's initiative is 16.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1393282

OOC:  Note however, that Nijel is following Roak, so if Roak has a lower initiative, Nijel will hold his action until Roak's initiative, and follow him into battle, engaging the opponent nearest to the one Roak engages.

*UPDATE:  Roak's initiative is 10, so Nijel will be holding his action to go on 10 also. *


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2007)

*Alban*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+5=7) 

Alban continues forward not sure what to make of the meger volley.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Initiative 17 

Padraig stays to the back of the formation, trying to shelter the youth he is supporting.  He focuses his efforts on avoiding any incoming missiles.  With a moment's thought he draws upon his reverence for the Dragon Saint to protect his companions from fire.
[sblock=ooc]
Full defense, giving an armor class of 23, and switches aura[/sblock]
Aura-- Fire Resistance 10


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Rogue/Sorcerer*

Upon seeing the arrows fly forth from the brush, Katherine and Caoimhe continue their arc to a flanking position.

[sblock=Initiative Roll]Initiative Roll (1d20+4=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 27, 2007)

*Andor A. de Andrade*

Watching over the baby, Andor is slow to react to the threat. He will stay back and focus on supporting companions riding slowly forward.

Init 10 


AC: 19/13/16
Saves: F:6 R:4 W:7


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 27, 2007)

Ewan keeps watch over the underbrush as the group approaches. When the arrows fly out, Ewan breaks to the right to get a better angle to fire into the brush drawing his own arrows to return fire.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative = 23
AC 16 (17 after move of 10' or more) HP 28 / 39

Attack = 9
Obviously Ewan rushed the shot too much.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

OCC; Waiting on Rhun and Pyrex..if they have not posted tonight i will advance the action.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Roak draws his greatsword and spurs his horse straight forward toward the trees. "Surrender, by word of the King." he shouts as he rides forward. "Surrender, or face swift justice!"


*Initiative: 10*


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 27, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Nijel will signal to Aidan to take the reins of Ewan's mount, and then he will immediately fall in behind and to the left of Roak, since he has provided ample indication of our next moves.




OOC:  I didn't see anywhere that Ewan dismounted, but if he did, Aidan will take the reins from Nijel

Initiative: 20 

Moving quickly in reaction to the attack, Aidan places himself directly between Andor and the attackers.  Once in position he launches an emerald blast at one of the ambushers.

Ranged Touch Attack: 17 
Eldritch Blast Damage: 10


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Initative

Ewan = 23
Kat = 22
Aidan = 20
Padraig = 17
Andor 10
Rhun 10
NIjel 10 (action held)
Alban = 7

Perhaps spooked by the sudden onrush of arrows, Ewan darts to the side and lets fly an arrow that goes wild into the treeline. Kat meanwhile moves off to the left into a flanking position along the trail leading past the ambush point. Aidan lets fly with his eldritch might and a high pitched scream can be heard from the brush. Padraing manuvers towards the back of the party so as to protect the youth his is carrying as well as cover the rest of the group. From the woods a voice says "King's man you say, thank god you have arrived" A slight human lad perhaps 14 steps from the brush with a hunting bow and turns back towards the treeline "It is okay, they are King's men" As several youth move toward the roadway several more scamper back as Roak and NIjel move towards them with drawn swords.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"You speak as one who reveres our King.  Then stand forth and be recognized by his Mighty Men, and lady."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Once out of sight on the flanking trail, Katherine will dismount and 'ground tether' Caoimhe, then begin maneuvering to a position from whence she can observe without being herself observed.

[sblock=Stealth Rolls]Hide/Move Silently (1d20+9=28, 1d20+9=11)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OCC: Ummm Nijel, one stood up and moved from the treeline and motioned for the others to join him, they only dived back for cover when the hulkign walking armoury that is Nijel and Roak moved towards them.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"An ye be men, stand forth again!  We have nae harmed ye."

Nijel will attempt to *Sense* the *Motive* of the group that we are facing:

1d20+12=*32* 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1395356

btw: Nijel does not have a drawn sword.  It's a drawn battleaxe!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

"We are not your foes," says Roak, reigning in his horse and lowering his blade. "Though foes of us all are close behind. Our regiment was decimated, and orcs and ogiers flow freely into our lands."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 28, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade, Priest of Pelor*

Stand forth, young ones, under the light of Pelor. We already have a one of your peers. It is possible you even know him. Motions for Padraig to come forward. We are indeed kings men and you have nothing to fear.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 28, 2007)

Padraig rides just far enough forward to let the youngsters see his charge, but not enough to make the boy an easy target if someone decides to shoot at him.  Aye, lads.  It's time to get you gone from here.  Sadly the whole area is like to be overrun in short order.  Your bravery shines brightly on your families, but even such stalwart lads as yourselves can't stand against the horde that's coming.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

"Indeed," says Roak, nodding in agreement with Padraig. "King and country have need of such courage," he continues. "We shall point you in the direction of the nearest of the King's forces, so that you may offer your services. Gwynedde requires your aid in this time of need."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 28, 2007)

*Andor A. de Andrade*

You should see to your families first. If any remain in the vicinity take them south as fast as you can. Take only what you can carry and go!


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 28, 2007)

Aidan's shoulders slump as the young man steps from the treeline.  If he'd known it was just a bunch of scared kids hiding in the woods he wouldn't have fired; but damnit, they should have known better than to fire on armed and wary soldiers.

Joining the chorus, he calls out to them, "Come on out lads; bring out your wounded friend and we'll patch him up."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Ambush*

With the various pronucements etc, 8 young males from 10 to 14 begin to stand up one again and move towards the clearing. One remains in the brush crying. They begin to cluster around the party. The oldest, the one who was the first to stand up, introudces himself as Thomas Cantor.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

Nijel dismounts, gets his healer's kit from St. Josiah's saddlebags, and slowly and cautiously approaches the sound of the crying.

"Lad?  Are ye alrigh?  Sing out then, so I can find ye.  I'm comin' ta help."

ooc:  Just where did Nijel develop this quasi-scottish burr?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Ambush*

For Nijel
[sblock]Nijel has no trouble locating the sound of the crying. Quickly coming onto a terrible and sad scene. A boy of perhaps 12 is craddling in his arms the limp form of another smaller boy perhaps 9 or 10. Tears stream down the boys face as he gently rocks the small body in his arms.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 28, 2007)

Ewan puts his arrow back in its quiver and starts moving into the brush toward the sound of the crying.

"Relax. I'm here to help. We need to get you lads out of here."


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Nijel
> [sblock]Nijel has no trouble locating the sound of the crying. Quickly coming onto a terrible and sad scene. A boy of perhaps 12 is craddling in his arms the limp form of another smaller boy perhaps 9 or 10. Tears stream down the boys face as he gently rocks the small body in his arms.[/sblock]




[sblock=Nijel's Actions]Nijel will approach the boy, hand him a handkerchief to dry his tears, and move him away from the "small body" so that Nijel can take a better look.  Nijel will then try to make the victim as comfortable as possible, and will call loudly for Alban.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Moving to support Nijel, Ewan disappears into the brush seconds behind Nijel. Mere Moments later Nijel can be heard calling out "Alban, come quickly"

For Ewan
[sblock]Following Nijel, Ewan stumbles upon a sad scene just as Nijel is bending over to over a tissue to a young boy of perhaps 12 who is holding and gently rocking in his arms the limp form of another smaller boy perhaps 9 or 10 years of age.Nijel appears to be in the process of removing the limp form from the boys arms when he calls out for Alban.[/sblock]

For Nijel
[sblock]As he is getting ready to remove the limp body from the boy's arms, Nijel hears rustling in the woods behind him. Glancing back he observes Ewan moving to assist him.[/sblock]


OCC: I need actions and postions for everyone please as well as an initative roll.


----------



## Leif (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

[sblock=DM and Ewan]When Nijel sees Ewan, he says, "Here, Ewan, give me a hand," and they'll re-position the "small body" into some semblance of comfort, if Ewan agrees.  Nijel calls, "Hurry Alban."[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 28, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig watches in sorrow as the ragtag youngling emerge from the treeline.  He remains mounted, still cradling the unconscious form of the first lad they found.  

[sblock=ooc] Initiative +3 is a 17. [/sblock]
Aura--Fire Resistance 10


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Roak remains mounted, his blade in his hand, held defensively. His muscles are taut, and his eyes dart about for danger; it is almost as if the warblade is in a preternatural sense of readiness...


*
Initiative: 26
Full Defense +6 to AC (unless he sees a threat)
AC: 29, HP: 50/53

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike*


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 28, 2007)

Ewan moves to help Nijel checking for any signs of life as they move the small form.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative = 8[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Rogue/Sorcerer*

Katherine takes up a concealed position to the left of the main trail, her eyes roving the surrounding countryside and glancing occasionally at the small copse of trees to monitor the progress of her teammates.  Knight and Knave are loose in their scabbards, and her spear is held low to the ground but ready.

[sblock=Initiative Roll]1d20+4=15[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 29, 2007)

*Andor A. de Andrade*

Andor is still occupied with baby. Also he is too focused on happenings with children to pay too much attention to surroundings.

Init = 2 + 3 = 5


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

Alban swings down from his mount and moves as fast as his armor allows to the side of the fallen lad to examine him. 

OOC: Heal Check (1d20+8=18)
Initiative (1d20+1=9)


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2007)

*Nijel's Belated Initiative*

Sorry, I forgot.

initiative= 20  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1397959  (Gosh!  I've got me a Scotty streak going on invisible castle!!  Bet it won't carry over to combat rolls, though...)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Initative Order
OM's 
OG's
Roak 26
Nijel 20
Padraig 17
Kat  15
Young Boys
Orcs 1
Orcs 2
Aidan  10
Alban  9
Orcs 3
Ewan 8
Andor 5

As the Party awaits developments in the woods, two bolts of lighting lance out and strike the heavily armoured figure of Roak  and mouted figure of Padraig. (18 points of damge for Roak..15 for Padraig) Kat  meanwhile narrowly misses being cleaved by a large ogier wielding a great axe who almost maigcal appears from the brush to her right. Stunned by the sudden violent attacks both Aidan  and Andor  manage to hold their position on horseback while the yound boys begin to scatter into the woods as what appears to be a large group of ogiers begin to rush the party.

In the woods, perhaps the sound of the lighting ringing off Roak's armour gives Nijel  a senese of danger  as two fo the three arrows whisking from the woods missing him. The third one striking him firml in the upper left arm for 4 points of damage. As the arrow strikes Nijel, the small party of Nijel, Alban and Ewan is rushed from two sides by a group of orcs. Seeing the heavily armed Nijel, the first group of 4 move to engage him. The second group of four, having caught both Ewan and Alban unawares close the ground and each delivers successful attacks for a combined total of 8 against Ewan and 6 against Alban.

What ya going to do gentlemen?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, I didn't realize you wanted *new* initiative rolls so I didn't post a new one.  I thought you were waiting for someone who hadn't posted init for the "attack" by the kids.    

The plight of the poor child he attacked suddenly forgotten, Aidan peers into the woods seeking the source of the Lightning Bolts that struck Roak and Padraig.  If he spots one, he returns fire with an Eldritch Blast; otherwise he fires at the nearest Ogier.

EB Touch Attack: 19 
Damage: 13


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light, AC:20/FF20/T10,  46/48 hp*

Being beset by four maggot-infested orcs, Nijel draws forth his battle axe, and, closing ranks with either Alban or Ewan (whomever is closest to him)  
Nijel swings his mighty axe: 27   http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1400300
doing damage = 12   http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1400305

(Nijel's intent is to move back-to-back with his friends so that we are in a ring facing outward toward the orcs)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2007)

OOC: Starting next round, Inspire allies +2 morale bonus on saves, attack, damage, ability and skill checks. Allies must hear you speak for 1 rd. Lasts 2 rounds. Switch to defense aura giving all within 10' of us a +1 to AC. 

Alban turns from his patient and swings (1d20+8=21) his Saint's Kiss in an arc that ends in a powerful hit (1d12+8=18) on an orc that struck him. He tries to move with his back to Nigel and Ewan so that the three of them have the fallen boy within a circle. He begins to preach as he fights. "Foul spawn of the darkness you will find that you are weak before the light. You will pay for the sin of baiting us with innocents. I will see you all given over to the light this day." His voice rises in anger and excitement as he inspires those around him to greater effort.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 30, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 23/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig rocks in pain from the electiricity coursing through his armor.  By the wings of the Saint, you'll pay for that, cowards!  He looks desparately around for a place of relative safety where he can put the lad he's supporting down before joining the battle proper.  Knowing that where there is spell-lightning, spell-fire is likely to follow, he allows his aura to remain the same.
[sblock=ooc] If there is a place that looks like it might be safe, he'll ride over and lower the boy.  Otherwise he simply try to stay close enough to his comrades to have them benefit from his aura without directly engaging anyone.  [/sblock]
Aura-- Fire Resistance 10


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Rogue/Sorcerer*

Just as she takes the time to spare a glance at the small copse of trees, wondering how her teammates fare within, the Ogier's large large axe whistles over her head - inciting a most un-warrior like squawk of surprise and outrage.

_How in Hades did something that big sneak up on me?!  I'm supposed to be the one doing that!_

Realizing the beast has managed to get too close for spearwork already, Katherine draws Knight and Knave but her momentary discombobulation cause her initial blows to swing wide.  With a grin of anticipation for the coming skirmish, she visibly reigns herself in and begins to circle the huge monster.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 1, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan kicks himself for letting his guard down and spins away between the orcs closing on the small group. 

"Foul ones. Your taint cannot be allowed in these peaceful lands."

With a little separation, Ewan puts arrow to Messenger and lets fly at the orc nearest the kids.

[sblock=OOC]AC 16 (17 after 10+ foot move)  HP 20 / 39

Tumble Check = 18
Point Blank Attack = 28 (Threat)
Confirm Threat? = 28 (Double Nat 20 from Invisible Castle!!)
Critical Damage to Orc = 41

Hopefully he got the message!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 2, 2007)

*Andor*

Paidraig, give the boy to me and help the rest. I'll stand and protect the children.

Boy, take your sister and mount. IF this goes wrong way run as fast as you can toward south. When you meet other soldiers warn them of this kind of ambush and tell about us.

OOC: What's the boys name? I asked and we had time enought to know.
OOC2: Spells tomorrow if this goes poorly.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2007)

Roak growls away the pain of the electrical discharge and leaps to the ground, moving to engage the nearest ogre.



*
Stonefoot Stance (+2 to AC vrs Large Creatures, +2 to STR checks)
AC: 23 or 25 vrs LARGE, HP: 32/53
Attack +10, 2d6+7 (19-20)

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike*


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade, priest of Pelor*

Andor raises his voice in prayer to Pelor and shoots brilliant ray into Roak's back. Roak feels pleasantly warm touch of the Sun and his burns dissapear.
Touch attack 1d20+5 = 15; healing 2d8+4 = 20 
OOC: Spent Augury for CMW


-----------------------------------------
Level 0: Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Light(Evocation), Mending(Transmutation), Purify Food and Drink(Transmutation) 

Level 1: Command(Enchantment), Comprehend Languages(Divination), Detect Evil(Divination), Endure Elements(Abjuration), Obscuring Mist (Conjuration) 

Level 2: Augury(Divination), Heat Metal(Transmutation), Zone of Truth(Enchantment)


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 3, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OM's 
OG's
Roak 26
Nijel 20
Padraig 17
Kat 15
Young Boys
Orcs 1
Orcs 2
Aidan 10
Alban 9
Orcs 3
Ewan 8
Andor 5

The Party gathers itself to meet the ambushers. As they gather two more lighting bolts lance out from to hidieous ogier figures some 120 feet away striking at both Roak and Padraig once again (Please roll ref save for 1/2 of 16). One ogier then closes with Kat and begins a dance of death with her lashing out twice but only hitting once for 6 points. Reacting to the attack, Roak leaps from his horse and moves to engage two ogiers coming up from the west and engages them before they reach the horses and the children. Nijel attempts to move back to back with Alban as Ewan tumbles clear of the encounter. Raising his axe, Nijel lands a solid blow on one of the orcs opposing him, neatly dropping him. Padraig meanwhile in a display of horsemanship quite beyond his normal ability manages to lower the boy into a small stand or cedars close to the road and moves to support his companions. Drawing Swords, Kat joins her opponet in circiling each other in what may become a true dance of death. The from the woods comes several arrows shaft that pepper some of the ogiers approaching the party. Responding to Nijel's attack the three surviing orcs take swings with wicked looking scmintars and hit the embattle Palading once for 5 points of damage. Ewan tumbles free of his the swirling combat causing the orcs to miss him. Alban meanwhile narrowly misses twice from getting hit by orcish blades. Aidan seeing the attack upon the party unleashes his own magic agaist one of the ogiers from who lighting is origanting and scores a solid hit with his own magic. Not to be outdone by the embattled paladin, Alban moves back to back with Nijel and lashes out with his mace neatly dropping one of this two opponets. Tumblinb free of the confilct, Ewan quickly regains his feet and sends and arrow straight thru the ocs left eye socket, dropping his foe immediatley. Andor meanwhile raises his voice in prayer and Roak feels warmth upon his back and the healing grace of the light pour around his body.

ACTION PLEASE


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light, AC20(21), 41/48 hp*

Nijel feels the orc's foul blade nip at his lower leg for 5 hp damage, and he says,  "'Tis but a scratch, is that the best that you can do, Vile Slave of Darkness?  Then feel the bite of the Light!"  Whereupon Nijel swings his battleaxe, smiting the orc who dared to shed the Paladin's blood.  (to hit=22, damage =9 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1404686)

As he feels the blade of his battleaxe slice into the orc, Nijel begins to try to catch a glimpse of his brother across the melée.  "Aidan?"  Nijel cries, "How do you fare brother?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 3, 2007)

*Dracomeander - Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan hears the crackle of lightning outside the brush and hopes his friends out there are doing well. Hoping to keep the kids safe, Ewan taunts the orcs in orcish while continuing to weave through the brush circling the ambushers. When a shot presents itself, Ewan takes it and continues moving.

"What motherless son of a goblin butterfly chaser reared you to believe a warrior would attack children?! If you wish to be called something other than limp, maimed fodder of dandelions, you need to choose your opponents with more honor."

[sblock=OOC]AC 17 HP 20 / 39

Shot at Orc nearest kids = 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 17/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Reflex save (1d20+4)= 16 
Rocking with the force of another blast of lightning, but now free of his burden he surges forward to support his companions, changing his aura to one designed to help ease the pain of the worst of their wounds.  He also readies his crossbow and fires at one of the beasts that has been blasting him with spells, missing wildly in his hurry and pain.
Attack roll (1d20+6)= 11 
[sblock=ooc] the HP is after fast healing, and assumes 16 was high enough to save, otherwise Padraig is down to 9 (7+2 fast healing).
His attack will be aimed at whichever of the casters isn't currently engaged in melee.[/sblock]
Aura--Vigor, Fast Healing 2 for anyone at or below half hit points.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 4, 2007)

*Andor A. de Andrade HP: 36/36; AC 19/13/16; saves F 6/ R 4/ W 7*

OOC: How far are everyone from Andor now? 

After giving infant to her brother and seating him on his horse, Andor hefts his mace and advances on nearest enemy.

OOC2: change of situation, does it warrant another init roll?

When within 30' of wounded companions (pressumably Padraig is closest) Andor calls upon Pelor's light again. *From dawn to dusk He lights our path, radiating healing rays upon our bodies.*
Touch hit 1d20+7 = 20; Padraig healed for 2d8 +4 = 17 
OOC: Converted Zone of Truth

If Andor can see enemy in metal armor prefferably priest of some sort, he casts heat metal, otherwise closes to melee range.

-----------------------------------------
Level 0: Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Light(Evocation), Mending(Transmutation), Purify Food and Drink(Transmutation) 

Level 1: Command(Enchantment), Comprehend Languages(Divination), Detect Evil(Divination), Endure Elements(Abjuration), Obscuring Mist (Conjuration) 

Level 2: Augury(Divination), Heat Metal(Transmutation), Zone of Truth(Enchantment)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw, AC 23, HP 21/27*

Katherine smiles grimly at the superficial cut inflicted by the Ogier, but does not speak.  She continues her leaping, tumbling dance with her partner, lashing out twice herself.

[sblock=Combat Rolls](TH 1d20+6=10, Damage 1d6+4=9, TH 1d20+6=16, Damage 1d6+4=6)

Todd, I'll let you post descriptions, as I'm sure the 10 missed but not sure the 16 hit[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2007)

*Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

Feeling confident with the stalwart paladin at his back, Alban swings the Longaxe (1d20+8=24) and it slices (1d12+10=18) deep into another Orc. He continues to shout down holy writ on the foes as he fights.

OOC: +1 AC to allies within 10', all allies within earshot gain +2 to attack (which I forgot to add, so attack was really a 26), damage (which I did add), ability and skill checks this round and next.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

*Reflex Save 11 (I will assume this fails)* 


ANother bolt of lightning tears into Roak, staggering him. He again groans in pain, but a moment later feels the healing warmth of Andor's prayer. 

Crashing into the two nearest ogiers, Cairnwalker release the fury of the _Steel Wind_, slashing his greatsword across at each of the powerful giants.



*AC: 23, HP: 36/53

JA, can you please roll the two attacks for me this time around? Attack +10, 2d6+7 (19-20)

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike*


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock, AC 17 (DR 4/Cold Iron), 27/27hp*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Aidan?"  Nijel cries, "How do you fare brother?"




"As well as can be expected given we're surrounded by Ogiers and Orcs.  Those magi are going to be trouble."


Needing to stop the lightning bolts before Roak and Padraig take too much more punishment, Aidan calls upon his gloves to lace his blast with corrosive force and sends another energy bolt at the same Ogier he hit before.

OOC: Expend one charge from _Gloves of Eldritch Admixture_ as a Swift Action to add 2d6 Acid damage to his next Eldritch Blast.

Eldritch Blast Touch Attack: 22 
Eldritch Blast Damage: 13 + 8 Acid = 21


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OM's 
OG's
Roak 26
Nijel 20
Padraig 17
Kat 15
Young Boys
Orcs 1
Orcs 2
Aidan 10
Alban 9
Orcs 3
Ewan 8
Andor 5

Their heavy hitters having engaged the party, the two heavily cloaked figures that were casting lighting begin to move towards the party. Having ridden forward to meet three of the oncoming ogiers, Roak swings with his greatsword barring two from closing on the party and delivering savage wounds to both of them. In return two of the three engage the armored clad figure and both connect with their great clubs while the third attempts to skirt Roak. Perhaps due to the effectivness of his greatsword, both deliver minimal damage to the gallant fighter doing only 9 points of damage.  In the woods locked in a desperate battle with almost overwhelming odds, Nijel sings his battleaxe in a deft underhand movement and buries it deep into the chest of an orc facing him leaving only two remaing opponets facing him. Steadying himself from the excitment, Padraigattempts to bring his crossbow to bear but with no effect. To the north of the party, Kat continues her dance of death with her hulking opponet. In a dazzling display of swordsman ship feints with one of her swords and as the ogier tries to counter neatly slices into his left side with her other sword. Dazzled by the sheer termity of his small foe, the ogier misses her on his return swing. The other ogiers closing upon the party's postion are meet with arrows coming from the underbrush. While none of the shots are effective they do slow the oncoming foes down somewhat. In the desperate fight occuring to the south in the brush the orcs continue to press their attack against Nijel, Ewan and Alban. Only one manages to penetrate Nijel's defenses with a slight wound, merely pinking his sking (1 point of damage) while the other completly misses. The remaing opponet facing Ablan manages to score against the young priest landing a solid cut against his lef thigh for (5 points of damage). The one remaing opponet that was engaged against Ewan is unsuccessful in getting close enough to attack the elusive scout. Adian  sensing the true danger is approachin raises his hands and send forth his power striking one of the oncoming spell casters with his magic. Screams can be heard from the victum of his power as it appears to encase his entire body. Alban, upset by the orcs attack upon him continues to shout his scripture was he rasies his long axe and cleaves his final opponef from crown to cleft, showering even Nijel with orcish blood as he pulls his axe free. From the east, the other group of orcs continues to close upon the party;s position being roughly three rounds away. Ewan meanwhile contiues to lead his orc away from the party and youngsters but is unable to score a hit against his opponet. As Andor postions himself to engage the third ogier that skirited the armoured clad figure of Roak, he calls upon divine power and sends it forth to aid Padraig, who feels a warming touch of light and healing.

OCC: No we will usually just only roll initative once despite actions unless their is a compelling reason/special ability/spell/special motive/etc to warrant such.

OCC: The closet opponet to Andor would be the third ogier that skirted Roak. The orcs to the east) 12 in number are perhaps three rounds away.

Round 3  Gentlemen..Actions please


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 5, 2007)

*Andor A. de Andrade HP 16/16; AC: 19/13/16; saves F 6/ R 4/ W 7*

After healing Padraig Andor steps in to ogier trying to avoid Roak and delivers precise if not devastating hit with his mace. TH 1d20 +8 = 27; dmg = 1d8 +4 +2= 8

In Pelor's name, beast, you die today!


OOC: Additional +2 to damage is for Inspire allies from Alban.


-----------------------------------------
Level 0: Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Light(Evocation), Mending(Transmutation), Purify Food and Drink(Transmutation) 

Level 1: Command(Enchantment), Comprehend Languages(Divination), Detect Evil(Divination), Endure Elements(Abjuration), Obscuring Mist (Conjuration) 

Level 2: Augury(Divination), Heat Metal(Transmutation), Zone of Truth(Enchantment)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

[sblock=For GM]Todd, no time to post descriptions this AM - if you would be so kind?  Katherine is attacking twice, the first a hit for 8 points, the second a miss (natural one, if that means anything in your game).  Rolls can be found here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1407919.

Could you do a sketch of the combat as it stands after this round?  I'm having a hard time picturing relative positions of various party/enemies.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 5, 2007)

*Maps?*

We need a map as I can see from descriptions that we are spread in several groups with groups of enemies approaching and can't quite position them all  If it's possible?

[sblock=For Mowgli]
Mowgli, I noticed that you labeled button 'GM' and not 'DM', do you game in other systems too?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Fumble and critical rolls]
My group has 1d6 roll for every 1 and 20. 
If it helps:
On 20
1 Ignore DR without multiplier or critical damage as normal
2 Normal critical
3 Extra attack with same to hit, normal damage (no multiplier)
4 Foe shaken, critical damage
5 Foe knocked down (except for light weapons), critical damage
6 Extra attack and critical damage

On 1
1 Looses weapon, it flies 1d6 yards in random direction
2 Miss
3 Miss, unbalanced, -2 AC 'till next turn
4 Miss, fall down
5 Miss, weapon turns in hand, -2 attack and dmg 'till next turn, looses Expertise and similar feats which depend on correctly holding weapon for duration
6 Miss, hits self (except with long reach weapons which drops)

Yes, yes, I know, I'm full of useless suggestions, sorry JA 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 34/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Refreshed by the healing light of the Pelorian, Padraig grimly replaces his crossbow in its pocket of his saddlebags and grabs his mace, riding closer to the ogiers that threaten Roak.  As he does so he spares a moment's thoughts to ask the Dragon Saint for the power to burn those who would harm his allies, and all are sheathed with an aura of magical flames.

[sblock=ooc] Stow crossbow, draw mace and move closer, switch aura to energy shield. [/sblock]

Aura--Energy Shield Anyone making a melee attack against one of my allies (or myself) takes 4 points of fire damage.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2007)

*The Ambush - Map*

OCC: Here is a map....each square is 5feet x 5 feet. The yellow blocks are the road. Top of the page is West, bottom is East. The orcs approaching from the east are three rounds away.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Roak growls and ignores the pain of the latest strikes, losing himself in the battle. Planting his feet firmly, Cairnwalker again assumes the _Stonefoot Stance_ best used against giant foes. The knight again swings his blade at what he judges to be the most heavily injured of the two ogiers, but without much force behind the strike...


*
Stonefoot Stance Active (+2 AC vrs large creatures, +2 STR checks)
AC: 23 or 25 vrs large creatures, HP: 27/53

If Roak gets an AoO vrs. the ogier trying to skirt him, he will take it. Also, Roak will use his move action to regain Steel Wind, following it up with the successful attack as required.

Attack: 24 (26 with Alban's +2), Damage 11 (13 with Alban's +2)

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike*


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

Nijel's current status:  HP: 41-1=40 of 48, AC 20 (currently 21, thanks to Alban)

Nijel sees that victory will be within his grasp very soon, but he is needed elsewhere on the battlefield, so he says, "Alban, kindly dispatch the foe between us to your left while I take the one to my left, and then I must fly to Kat's aid!"  And, turning his attention back to his current foe, "Grrrrrr, I thought that was a mosquito bite!  Do you consider that a worthy blow in mortal combat?  Allow me to deomonstrate the proper execution for you.  You will never make that mistake again, AAAAAGGHH!!"

Nijel's swing and damage at the orc in F,12 = 17 to hit, 11 damage  (If Nijel missed, he's going to feel foolish!)  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1408155  (I finally got all my bonuses right this time!)

OOC:  If Nijel hits and puts the orc down, then he will make all possible haste to K,11 to attack the ogier that's fighting Kat, and draw its attention away from her. "Sorry Kat, Alban pre-empted my action and left me to kill this last orc, the sorry fellow!"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] Thanks for the map!  Padraig's action will be the same as posted, but he'll move to K14 to try to get as many allies as possible in his aura.  I think the only one outside it will be Ewan. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2007)

*Alban*

Having dispatched his own foes, Alban says to Nigel, "I'm going for an Ogre, stand firm my friend." He charges the nearest approaching Ogre using the reach of his longaxe to stand off and fight in a powerful swing (1d20+9=20) that inflicts a massive wound (1d12+16=23) on the hulking foe. 

OOC: Powerattack taking 3 from to hit and adding 6 to damage. (I left off that extra +2 on damage when I rolled, but added it to my post.) AC at -2 for the charge this round. +1 AC to allies within 10', all allies within earshot gain +2 to attack, damage, ability and skill checks for round number three then it ends. I can't see the map due to a new firewall at work. Alban would prefer to attack one of the Ogres on Roak, but if they are more than 45' away, he'll settle for the one that got past.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Remember  most of you will have to move more than ten feet in order to engage the ogiers.... so this round you will get no attacks if i remember the rules correctly.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2007)

OOC: I planned to charge meaning a double move (40'). I can't make a full attack, but can still get in a standard attack. With a reach weapon I get another 5' hence the 45' unless I'm missing something?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2007)

*The ambush*

OCC:   HMMMMMMMMM  ok  but you go last


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC:   HMMMMMMMMM  ok  but you go last




OOC: I always seem to.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

[sblock=For Neurotic]I'm currently running a fantasy genre game using the HERO game system.  I've played around with a few others, but it's been years since I did anything other than HERO and D&D.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Remember  most of you will have to move more than ten feet in order to engage the ogiers.... so this round you will get no attacks if i remember the rules correctly.



AHEM!! Well, Mr. DM, Nijel still has one more orc to dispatch, if that's ok with you:

Nijel leans down, and reaches out as far as he can reach, swinging his razor-sharp battleaxe about knee level, and he cuts the orc off at the knee!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1408800, 22 to hit, 14 damage. 

"Alban, wait for me!"


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 6, 2007)

*Andor*

Andor moved only 5' to M16 to attack Ogier at Roak's right side. Besides, he was ready to charge if need be.

[sblock=For Mowgli]
I played GURPS Gulliver for most of last 10 years, before that AD&D (D&D2). This is my first venture in D&D 3+ ... if we continue this we should change over to OOC thread, OK?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 6, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Remember  most of you will have to move more than ten feet in order to engage the ogiers.... so this round you will get no attacks if i remember the rules correctly.




Incorrect. You are allowed a standard move and still take one attack. You are only allowed a 5' move if you wish to make a full attack. A charge can be up to a double move with a single attack at the finish. However the charge must be in a straight line. 

All these take place on the character's initiative. Some feats and class abilities may change certain parameters, but those are the basics of combat movement.

The problem of moving near the ogiers is their reach and trying to avoid the attacks of opportunity for leaving threatened areas. A 5' step does not provoke an AoO.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 6, 2007)

Ewan continues scooting from the orc chasing him firing when he gets enough clearance then moves in behind Aidan and Padraig. Seeing his friends threatened by the Ogiers, Ewan starts sighting in on the ogiers.

[sblock=OOC]AC 17 HP 20 / 39
Moving to I18 shooting from G19 at orc chasing Ewan.
Point Blank Shot = 27 (Threat)
Confirm Threat? = 15
Damage = 6 (Crit = 48)
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 6, 2007)

Trusting Andor & Roak to provide cover from the ogiers to the north, Aidan again laces his blast with corrosive power from his gloves and sends a third bolt screaming towards the ogier mage he's been pummeling.

EB Touch Attack: 18 
EB Damage: 8 + 2 Acid = 10 

Aidan then moves 10' west along the road to centrally position himself to be able to aid any who need it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 9, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OM's 
OG's
Roak 26
Nijel 20
Padraig 17
Kat 15
Young Boys
Orcs 1
Orcs 2
Aidan 10
Alban 9
Orcs 3
Ewan 8
Andor 5

Seeing themselves engaged by arcan magic the two approaching figures both raise their hand and point in the direction onf Aidan and several shimmering bolts of magic fly thru the air and strike the young warlock for 18 points of damage. The two closer figures meet the steel clad foe before them and lash out at Roak with greatclubs connecting with their foe only once for 12 points of damage. The third ogier trying to flank Roak exposes himself to the warriors fury (roll your attack of opportunity). Responding in kind Roak lashes out with bared steel strking one of the ogiers deeply in the left thigh.Desiring to go to his brothers aid, Nijel lashes out at his remaing foe and neatly severs the left knee causing the pristine woodland to be contimated by the dark orc blood. Padraig meanwhile moves into support his allies with his inborn magic. Engaged in what appears to be an unfair contest, Kat lashes out her opponet and delivers a nice slash across his rib but only in return to have her own ribs soundly rapped by the great beast's club for 13 points of damage. Seeing the other orcs coming from the east, the young boys begin to pepper them with arrows, one in particular arches high and comes down at just the right angle and pierces and orcish eye causing the oncoming attacker to crumple. Angered perhaps by the death of so many innocents, Alban charges the ogier trying to flank Roak and with a mighty stroke scores a brutal hit in the chest with his long axe. Shards of bone and blood shower both Alban, Roak and Andor. Tiring of the game of cat and mouse with his opponet, Ewan takes a snap shot and sends an arrow neatly thru his opponets breast pinning him to a tree. Encouraged by Alban's success, Andor swings and with a deft blow smashes the ogier's already damaged chest  with a great blow causing the opponet to fall.

ACTIONS
OCC: Revised Map....attached
OCC: Roak's ao0 does not really matter now


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2007)

Padraig guides Asgell across the battlefield to close in with the magic-wielding ogres.  As he gets close he swings his mace in a mighty strike at the closest one (1d20+7=24 ) for significant damage (1d8+3 = 9 ).

Aura--Energy Shield--anyone attacking an ally within 30' takes 4 points fire damage


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin, AC20/FF20/T10, hp 46/49*

Figuring that the best way to help Aidan is to bring the battle to and end as swiftly as possible, Nijel decides on an indirect method of assistance.  Nijel runs to the northeast from F,13 to H,11 (2 squares or 10 feet), at which point he raises the loudest battle cry possible, turns to the east, and runs directly  to K,11 (3 squares or 15 feet), in order to aid Kat.  Because of his heavy armor, Nijel has a move of 20 feet, and running will carry Nijel at three times that rate, or 60 feet in one move action.  Since he is only about 28-30 feet away from the ogier, he will arrive with plenty of time to execute an attack.

Nijel's attack against the ogier: 15 (damage, if necessary 11) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1415973

(Nijel to Kat:  "Sorry I wasn't here sooner!  I meant to come before, but Alban left a mess for me to clean up behind him!"  )

(Nijel and Kat are both within Padraig's aura, also, so if the ogier hits one of us he will thereby inflict fire damage upon himself.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - HP 8/27; AC 23*

Perhaps heartened by her comrade joining her against the frightful Ogier, Katherine takes full advantage of the opportunity to flank her opponent; Knight and Knave flick out, each inflicting relatively minor but telling wounds.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]TH (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=26) 

Sneak Attack Damage 2d6+4=13, 2nd Attack Damage 1d6+4=6)

Crit Threat didn't produce like I'd wanted, but you can't have everything![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hey JA, I see that Roak was struck in the last round, but I don't see any description of him hitting the enemy ogre with the 24 for 13 points...did the 24 not hit, or did you just not include it in the description?*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 10, 2007)

*The Hillock*

OCC: Sorry had it written down but failed to put in the post ..sorry

Addendum: Everyone who wants to roll a spot check

Roll of 1-10 
[sblock]Gee the ogiers clubs sure look big[/sblock]

11-15
[sblock]Movement is occuring behind the orcs advancing on the party from the East[/sblock]

16-19
[sblock]you notice that all the ogiers and orcs are wearing funky greeish brown clothing[/sblock]

20 +
[sblock]Several figures are advancing on the party from both the west and south along the treeline. The funky cloting making it hard for them to be seen[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin --  spot check*

Nijel's spot check = 13

"Looks like more company's coming!"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 10, 2007)

Padraig's spot check 1d20+1 for 20

'Ware new foes, my friends!  They blend into the trees!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2007)

*Alban*

"Ware, more foes are coming out of the trees. I think we must flee." Alban steps forward onto the road (M14) and swings (1d20+8=28) his longaxe in another devestating blow (3d12+24=44). He looks around to locate his mount. 

OOC: [sblock]Spot (1d20+4=23) 
Crit Check (1d20+8=26) Damn! Can you believe another crit?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 10, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

OOC: Andor should be at M16 striking ogier at N16 (see post 282). But, that can be changed in this round. That is his next target, right after he ensures everybody healthy enough to continue.

Spot check 23 (bah, wasted good 20 on nothing important )

Guard the children! More enemies at tree line south and west!

Temporarily out of melee, Andor casts healing toward injured warlock.
Pelor, I beseech thee, this companion for all his heathen power still walks in the Light. Keep him that way!
Healing ray to hit 25, healed 5
OOC: converted comprehend languages
OOC: Another 20, something's wrong with Inv castle 

-----------------------------
Level 0
Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Light(Evocation), Mending(Transmutation), Purify Food and Drink(Transmutation) 

Level 1
Command(Enchantment), Comprehend Languages(Divination), Detect Evil(Divination), Endure Elements(Abjuration), Obscuring Mist (Conjuration) 

Level 2
Augury(Divination), Heat Metal(Transmutation), Zone of Truth(Enchantment)


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 10, 2007)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan continues moving up the treeline tucking in beside Padraig. As he is moving, Ewan fires at the ogier threatening to outflank Roak.

[sblock]AC 17 HP 20 / 39 
F +8 / R +9 / W +3

Fortunately others saw the danger. Ewan's spot was a measly 15.

Moving up to J15.

Attack on Ogier in N16 = 17
Damage if necessary = 15

I know Invis Castle attack says Attacking OM, but Ewan would choose Ogiers for primary target rather than an unknown cloaked figure since Ogiers are a Favored Enemy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2007)

*OOC:  Question*

What do the yellow lines on the map represent?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 10, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OCC: The Yellow lines/block represent the road.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

*Rhun = Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Despite heavy wounds, Roak continues to fight the ogiers, again using _steel wind_ against the massive foes.


*
AC: 23, HP: 15/53

Steel wind
Attack: 12,32 (Crit threat) 
Confirm crit: 17
Damage: 12 or 24 if 17 confirms crit

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike*


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 11, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock, 27/27hp*

Spot: 10 

Reeling and nearly knocked from his saddle by the magical assault of the oncoming ogier magi, Aidan does not notice the enemy reinforcements until Nijel calls them out.

Aidan guides his mount 20' west (to K14) and calls upon his magical belt to clear the stars from his vision.

OOC:  Expend two charges from the Healing Belt to heal heal 19hp.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 11, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OM's  (1)
OG's (3)
Roak 26
Nijel 20
OM's (2)
Padraig 17
Kat 15
OG's (4)
Young Boys
Aidan 10
Alban 9
Orcs 3 (11)
Ewan 8
Andor 5

The remaing original spell caster once again raises his hand and points to the figure of the Roak and unleashes an attack of magical force against him. As the attack speeds forth the valiant figure of Roak is hit with the force for 7 points of damage. Sensing that Roak is perhaps weaken, one of the ogiers unleashes his attack against Alban. The mighty ogiers swing and it is only Alban's that lands a blow forcing Alban back slighty from the force which staggers alban slighty (16 points of damage) Sensing that he is weaken from the the attacks of so many opponets, Roak summons forth his waining strength and with two  blows staggers the ogier causing the giant creature to fall to his knees, blood pooling about his in large quantites.Running to Kat's aid, Nijel's timely arrival puts both Kat and Nijel in a flanking position. With a deft stroke of his battle axe, Nijel bashes the ogier's side leaving a ragged gash unlike the neat surgeon like storkes left there by Kat. Responding to his new opponet, the ogier lashes out at Nijel and returns the favor by hitting the paladin in the arm with his great club for 14 points of damage. Even thru the armor, Nijel can feel the numbness in his arm left from the blow. With the fall of one of the spell casters, the nightmare of two others step from the tree line clad in greenish.brown cloaks and raise their hands towards the party. From their outstreched hands great bolts of lighting spring forth towad the party hitting both Padraig and Andor (reflex save for half of 22). Reeling from the damage, Padraig continues his movement in support of the embattled Roak and slams his mace into the kneeling ogier's head. Unable to resisit this last attack, the ogier falls at both Roak's and Padraig's feet. Aid having arrived that caused the ogier to be distracted, Kat seeing her chance darts in and with two surgical strokes impales the ogier with both Knight and Knave. As the great beast falls, Kat has to react quickly in order to prevent her blades from being pulled from her hands. Continuing to press the ambush 4 more ogiers step from the tree line some 30 feet away and begin moving towards the swirling meele surronding Roak and Padraig. As fresh opponets begin to gather, the young boys once again let fly their arrows and they descend upon the approaching orcs. This time while no orc's fall, three distinct hits can be seen being scored by the young men and their hunting bows. Having sufferd massive attackst last round, Aidan retires to the west where he heals himself. Perhaps is was due to the ogiers hit upon his priestley flesh but something snaps inside Alban and with a great roar he charges back towards the ogier and with one great blow cleaves the beast from right shoulder to left side. In response to the blow, the ogier crumbles showering the party once again with blood and bits of shattered bone. The orcs to the east, seeing their reinforcements to the west turn and begin to move towards the young men in the woods who are tormenting them with arrows. Seeing his desired target fall, Ewan in a display of skill makes another snap shot sending an arrow flying towards the remaining original spell caster. Speeding true, the arrow sinks deeply into the creatures left shoulder. Obseving that the party is slowly being bleed of it's strength and combat ability, Andor removes himself from the fray and sends forth healing aid to Aidan.

ACTIONS...


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin AC20/20/10 hp 32/49*

Heedless of the danger, Nijel charges forward to engage the Ogier Mage that is nearest to him, Hoping against hope that Kat will follow him.  Nijel will use his Smite Evil ability (+12 to hit, +9 to damage).

Attack = 26
Damage= 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1419277


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 11, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade, priest of Pelor*

Priest of Pelor, hp 25/36; AC 19/13/16; saves F 4/r 4/W 7; 

Turning to attack ogier at Roak's right, Andor notices embattled looks of Roak and stops yet again to administer healing. Before he starts, he deftly dodges streaking bolt from magi
Reflex save = 22

Reluctantly he converts his only combat spell and heals Roak 
Touch attack 11, heals 14 hp
Concentration check = 22

OOC: I hope 11 is enough to touch Roak (since Andor is behind, he could probably get another +2, but that's for DM to decide)

Let's take the children and get lost from here! I'm getting low on spells and they aren't prepared for combat. I can obscure us from the view, but we should be all together! Retreat to the south. We can kill mages on the way.

OOC2: Andor will attack ogier at Roak's side unless it becomes painfuly obvious that we need to be invisible to casters

-----------------------------
Level 0
Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Light(Evocation), Mending(Transmutation), Purify Food and Drink(Transmutation) 

Level 1
Command(Enchantment), Comprehend Languages(Divination), Detect Evil(Divination), Endure Elements(Abjuration),  Obscuring Mist (Conjuration) 

Level 2
Augury(Divination), Heat Metal(Transmutation), Zone of Truth(Enchantment)


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 11, 2007)

*Healing power reminder*

OOC: I'd just like to remind everyone that they have some minor healing ability available at any time. Gems are distributed (by random rolls) as follows:
1.	Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light 4			gem 1
2.	Katherine 'Kat' Brightlaw, Rogue 2/Sorceror 2		gem 1
3.	Ewan Driscoll, Scout for the Southern Operatives	gem 1
4.	(Sir) Roak Adari "Cairnwalker", Warblade 4		gem 3
5.	Andor Anande de Andrade, Cleric 4			gem 1 and gem 2
6.	Padraig MacOisian, Gold Dragon Shaman 4		gem 1
7.	Aidan Bladesong, Warlock 4				gem 1
8.	Alban Bastian, Cleric 1/Divine Mind 3			gem 2

Number after gem is how many HP it heals (bad rolls for that  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - HP 8/27; AC 23*

Responding both to Nijel's movement to the second Ogier and to Andor's cry for retreat, Katherine sprints toward the remaining Mage.  As she approaches, she extends into a long shallow dive, ending with a rolling tumble to a flanking position.  As she rises, she extends Knave in a full lunge.  The wicked blade pierces the Mages side deeply, seeking and finding vital organs and bringing forth a great spurt of blood.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]TH 1d20+8=27
Damage 2d6+4=10

Crit Check 1d20+8=20
Damage 1d6+4=8

Total Damage: 18[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 14/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig, intent on pressing his assault against the ogier magi fails to move quickly enough to avoid the blast of magical lightning, taking the full brunt of it.  He turns in frustration and responds to Andor's shout, I don't know if we can gather them in time, and we can't leave them to the ogier's tender mercies. 
He then turns and lashes out ineffectively at the nearest target with his mace.
[sblock=ooc] Reflex save (1d20+4)=14 
Attack roll (1d20+7)=12 
Ouch, rough day on invis. castle for me.
Switch aura to vigor. [/sblock]
Aura--Vigor--Fast healing 2 for all allies within 30' who are at or below half hp total.

[sblock=J A] did you remember to have your ogiers take 4 hp of fire damage for each melee hit against one of us? [/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 11, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock, 27/27hp*

Seeing everyone focus their attacks on the magi, Aidan waits until they've all swung, sliced and stabbed then unleashes a bolt at the magi if one is still standing, or at one of the ogiers in front of Roak if they've both been dropped.

"Then lets converge on the children and punch a hole before we're completely surrounded!."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

Responding to Pryrex suggestion, Alban slips the reins of his horse into his belt and moves off toward the youths. 

OOC: If he encounters a foe along the way he attacks. If you need an attack I'll post it. I can't seem to get Invisible Castle to work right now.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 13, 2007)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Seeing the crack of more mage lightning, Ewan notes where all the mage's are and waits for an opening to fire at one. While waiting, scoots a ways along the the brushline to screen the others from the orcs coming from the east to give them time to get the injured ahorse.

[sblock=OOC]AC 17 HP 20 / 39
F +8 / R +9 / W +3
 Moving from J15 to G16.

Attacking a mage = 19
Damage on a mage = 16

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2007)

*Rhun = Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Cairnwalker staggers as he is struck by the magical eneries of the ogier spellcaster. The fight was taking its toll on him; he couldn't remember the last time he had been so badly injured. He breaths a sigh of relief as Andor's healing power flows into his body, but realizes he is going to have to be more careful in his wounded state.

Roak slashes _Widow's Lament_ at the nearest foe, combining the ways of the _stonefoot stance_ with a more defensive style of fighting.



*
Stonefoot stance active + Fighting defensively (-4 attack, +3 to AC)
AC: 26 or 28 vrs large creatures, HP: 22/53

Attack +6, Damage 2d6+7 (19-20)
Attack: 18
Damage: 14

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike


I'm a bit confused as to where all the enemies are...can we get an updated map showing who is left, and where the reinforcements are?
*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OM's (1)
Roak 26
Nijel 20
OM's (2)
Padraig 17
Kat 15
OG's (4)
Young Boys
Aidan 10
Alban 9
Orcs 3 (11)
Ewan 8
Andor 5

Seeing the onrushing figure of Nijel the ogier lifts his hands torwards the Paladin and several dark purplish bolts spring from his hand striking the young paladin solidly in the chest for 15 points of damage. Having cleared the immediate combat area with the help of his friends. Roak presses his attack against the original spell caster. Perhaps due to fatigue or mistiming, the ironcald warriors attack is less successful than he was hoping for. Feeling the force of the bolts does not deter the eager paladin but it does effect his attack but his movment does help consolidate the party. Closing with his foe, Nijel delives a solid attack against him. Changing tactics, the two new spellcasters, point to the 4 new ogiers and in a harsh gutteral languange extend their hands towards them. Padraig moves to support Roak, but is unable to make an effective attack against the spell caster. Scanning the 4 ogiers closest two her, Kat makes a tacticle decsion and with great skill and grace moves to cofront the spellcaster being assaulted by her party. Sprinting towards the figure she catches him from behind and with two deft strokes causes the spellcaster to fall with great sheets or arterial blood spraying the party. The four new Ogiers, continue to close upon the party. Once again the youngester's send forth a shower of arrows but to no effect against the oncoming orcs. Aidan contiues to scan the area for developments, and having no clear shot moves westward to join the concertration of party members. Alban heading the shouted advice moves to help support the soon to be enbattled youths. Moving to cover Alban in his movement to aid the youths, Ewan sends a arrow flying at one of the distant spellcasters, hoping to distract him. While scoring a hit, Ewan is unsure as to it's overall effect on the creature. Contiuning is effective role in keeping the party up and fighting, Andor once again extends for his healing aid towards the figure or Roak deliveing 14 points of much needed aid.

For Padraig
[sblock]yes i have been adding it in...sorry i have not been descrbing it in the text i will from now on....[/sblock]

OCC: I need current hit points from everybody please.
        Updated map is attached, i hope i understoond everyones actions and intent correctly.

ACTIONS


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, current hp:  17 out of 49, AC20*

Nijel continues his attack against the ogier:  28 to hit, damage=6.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1424455

OOC:  Does Nijel just happen, maybe, possibly to be within the reach of Padraig's Auras?    Nijel sure would appreciate a little healing, and some help with this big, mean, slant-eyed ogier would be nice too....

Nijel whistles for his mount, St. Josiah, as he faces this present foe.  "St. Josiah!  To me, Boy," he cries.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

*Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

Alban continues to move toward the youths and releases his memoried blessing to cure (1d8+3=6) himself. 

OOC: After the cure Alban remains down to only 19 hp.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

Is everyone remembering the fast healing 2?  It only works if you're at or below half of your total hp, but that's most of us now, no?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 13, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock, 27/27hp*

Guiding his mount northwest to O14, Aidan unleashes another blast at the magi standing in their path.

EB Touch Attack: 21 
EB Damage: 9


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - HP 8/27;AC 23*

The diminutive rogue sheaths Knave and reaches quickly into a beltpouch, coming up with a pinch of black powder.  Tossing the powder onto the breeze, she mutters a few quick syllables: _"Éirigh bideach!"_

[sblock=Action]Casting _Reduce Person_ on Ogier at N10 - Fortitude Save DC 15 or be reduced to 1/2 height/width and 1/8 weight, one size category smaller (weapon damage and reach reduced, +2 DEX, -2 STR, +1 AC and TH).[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 14, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 16/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig stays close to his companions, hoping to provide some assistance to those better equiped to take down the enemy.

If the ogier magi near him is still up, he'll attack it with his mace.  (1d20+7)=17 Damage (1d8+3)=11 

If the Ogier is down he will move just northwest of the leading edge of the group.

He also activates the Ring of the Dragon Saint, so for the next 4 rounds two of his auras will be active.

Auras--Vigor--Fast healing 2 for those at or below half hit points
--Energy Shield--Fire Resistance 10


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 14, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade, sunray of Pelor*

Andor Anande de Andrade, HP 25/36; AC 19; saves F 6/R 4/W 7

Quickly scanning his companions for wounds Andor decides to burn one of his last spells for one last healing before combat resumes...

Nijel, Katherine, I see you're both severely wounded. I'd heal Nijel as he is more front line fighter and thus more likely to get hurt, but if you two agree differently, I'll heal Katherine instead.

Andor waits for either fast healing to stop working or melee combat becomes imminent before casting. 
OOC2: I believe two rounds of healing before Nijel gets above half his HP...

Pelor, turn your face to this man and shine life-light onto him!
Healing 9 hp to Nijel

I'll keep Obscuring spell for when we round the children.
Children, make haste now, we are going to ride out, one of you to each of us, hurry!

OOC: Andor has farm-boy and infant on his horse, he is full for the time being...
OOC2: As we ride out, Andor casts Obscuring mist on the road as soon as they clear last of the opponents so as to maximaly cover us. It is 4 minutes long, 20 ' wide and 20' high dome of mist. 

OOC3: If Andor could shape it, it would be wall 5' thick, 15' tall and 80' wide (or as wide as volume allows, I didn't do full math  I'll do this verbaly in prayer to Pelor...

-----------------------------
Level 0
Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Light(Evocation), Mending(Transmutation), Purify Food and Drink(Transmutation) 

Level 1
Command(Enchantment), Comprehend Languages(Divination), Detect Evil(Divination), Endure Elements(Abjuration), Obscuring Mist (Conjuration) 

Level 2
Augury(Divination), Heat Metal(Transmutation), Zone of Truth(Enchantment)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - HP 10/28; AC 23*

OOC: 

It appears I misunderstood the situation - I thought we were still being directly attacked by the new set of Ogier/OMs.  If that's not the case, Katherine will hold that spell for now and prepare to ride w/ the party (are we planning to head South and try to break through the Orcs before the Ogier catch us?)


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 14, 2007)

*OOC discussion*

I'd prefer to ride over two mages west, there is road and we can ride faster, then we turn south again...but Andor voices not such thoughts, riding south allows us to take Ewan and the child there along the way...and we could have some trees for cover.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

*OOC Battle Analysis/Discussion*

We definitely need to figure out a plan here...and I'd like to figure this out before posting Roak's next action.

My concerns and questions:


#1) we are currently facing two Ogre Magi to the northwest, four ogiers to the west, and a group of orcs to the east. None are currently in melee range.
#2) is Nijel rushing forward to engage an ogre, because there isn't one near enough for him to attack.
#3) are we retreating? Because some of us seem to be going for their mounts. That will mean leaving the young archers behind to face these foes alone, and probably opening ourselves to AoOs as we flee.
#4) The ogre magi appear to be the worst foes...we need some people to focus some range firepower on them.


*Roak is currently at 22 of 53 hit points as of the start of this round.*


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

*Ooc Discussion*

I thought that Nijel was currently in melee with an ogier mage.  Nijel whistled for his steed because he thought that everyone else was just about to pick up and head for the hills.  Nijel can't take an indefinite amount of additional combat, as he is beginning to weaken noticeably and only has a handful of hp worth of laying on of hands left for the day (yes, I squandered the rest).  If Nijel is NOT in melee with an ogier mage, then he's open to suggestions, and will unquestionably follow Roak's lead.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

*Ooc Discussion*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> I thought that Nijel was currently in melee with an ogier mage.




I was going purely off the map, which puts Nijel in square M13. JA, can you confirm Nijel's position and whether or not he is currently in melee with an OM?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 14, 2007)

*Questions*

Most of the party stated they were engaging the ogier magi /ogier that were attacking Roak. There was only one left of the original two. Last round the party basically gangbaned and killed that one ogier magi. The two ogier magi to the northwest as well as the 4our ogiers to the south west were the reinforcements that were spotted last round. They are currently moving to close with the party as are the orcs to the east. The original ogiers have all been slain leaving only the 4 new ones to face the party. NIjel was in melee with an ogier magi until Kat killed it. Kat is right you are now being attacked by the reinforcements.

I think part of the confusion is related to players stated attempts to attack the same opponet only to have that opponet killed before they can get in their attack.

Let me know if more clarifcation is needed.......lord knows i just proably muddled it more.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Ok, if Nijel is not currently in melee thanks to Kat's slaying of the ogier mage, then Nijel would feel much more comfortable if he was a-mounted, and b-at his leader's (Roak's) side.  Nijel will be very cautious and wary of new foes as he calls for St. Josiah and begins to move toward Roak's position.

[walk] [creep] "St. Josiah!  To me, lad!" [walk] [walk]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 14, 2007)

*OOC Tactics*

I believe I mentioned children in last IC post, calling to them. AS far as we know Ogre/Orcs are on foot and we should be able to outdistance them. Front liners would attack two ogre magi, second line would attack same ones if they survive and after that we would be for round or three invisible thanks to Obscuring mist.

Horses are tired and we are wounded and will need rest soon, but staying with mages that do 1/2 hp damage to most of us isn't goint to help us. And then four ogiers and what 10 orcs? Not real threat by them selves, but all together we'd be in single digits or dead.

And no more healing available for some time...


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2007)

OOC: I say we charge the Ogre Magi and let everyone who can hit them with missiles before the melee fighters reach them. Alban's still got a minor resistence to lightening he can use during the charge. It will only help with 5 points, but maybe that will be enough to reach the bad guys alive. If he's in front then he should attract one of their big attacks. I think once we dispatch the 2 OM's we just keep going with the kids in front of us. If the Orcs or the Ogres get too close we harry them with our missiles.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 14, 2007)

*Question*

OCC: And the children in the woods shooting arrows ...you have in fact two groups....two childern with you and the 5 or so in the woods attacking the orcs...do you leave them behind...do you let them stand alone


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2007)

OOC: The map has the group of child archers close to us - they could ride w/ (if they have horses).  Is the child to the west with Ewan - and are they moving to our location?  That would put us all together and in position to ride over the OMs.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong*

(OOC:  Nijel likes Alban's and Kat's ideas.  Lets just DO something, please?  Has St. Josiah come close enough yet for Nijel to mount?  If so, Nijel mounts immediately!)  

"Come Alban! Let's you and I ride straight down yon ogier's throat and punch our way out his backside!  You first, Friend!  And while we do that, Kat can round up the young ones."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OCC: No one grabed the child that was crying over the dead body, but he has followed the party out and is close to them (gee arent i a nice dm)...the young ones in the forrest do not have any horses that you can see and appear to be on foot. and yes Nijel's horse arrives.....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine zeroes in on one of the larger lads and quickly reins her great black horse over to him.

"Climb aboard, son.  _Caoimhe's_ strong enough to carry two, and I make barely a half by myself!  No, keep your bow ready - it'll be hard to shoot riding postern, but we can't afford to give up any firepower!"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 15, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 16/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig also rides over to a likely looking lad.  Up, boy.  We must flee to fight another day.  He then guides Asgell after the others, trying to keep them all within his auras.

Auras--Vigor--Fast healing 2 for those at or below half hit points
--Energy Shield--Fire Resistance 10


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 15, 2007)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

OOC: Remember, Ewan's horse is empty and can be filled by one of the lads. Ewan prefers to be on foot anyway. Lots of discussion while I was offline. And I'll only get brief check ins at late night this weekend.

Ewan keeps zigging at the back of the group, but turns to fire at the ogiers to help clear the way. His sharp ears pick up his companions small discussion about direction of break out, and he makes a decision.

"Lads, keep peppering the orcs coming behind us. Let us deal with the ogiers. Keep close behind us and get ahorsed if possible. We're going straight over the ogiers."

[sblock=combat info]AC 17 HP 20 / 39
F +8 / R +9 / W +3

Bow shot at Ogier = 13
If by some chance that  hit, Damage = 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2007)

Alban swings into the saddle of his horse and prepares to charge the ogres. He releases his focus to shield himself somewhat from the electrical magic.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2007)

Roak climbs onto Halcyon and spurs the horse forward toward the Ogier Magi. "Cut them down," he cries, aiming his blade at one of the foul-looking spellcasters, and hoping to spur on his companions.



*
Charge Action + Leading the Attack (If Roak's attack below hits, all other attacks against the same foe by any of Roak's companions are +4 to hit this round!)
AC: 21, HP: 22/53

Attack +12, Damage 2d6+7 (19-20)
Attack: 20
Damage: 13

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - AC 23; HP 12/27*

As she spurs Caoimhe toward the Magi, Katherine drops the reigns and brings her shortbow into play.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Ride Check (1d20+7=27)
TH 1d20+7=12
 Damage 1d6+2=5

I'm certain she missed, but how 'bout that show of horsemanship?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 15, 2007)

*Andor*

Andor mounts in front of the boy with the infant, holding his shield to include the boy and the baby as much as possible in its protection and readies the mace. HE also prepares to cast obscuring mist as soon as they run over the caster.

With Pelor shining on out path, we will cut through the darkness!
Andor takes position in second line behind and between Roak and Nijel.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, current hp: 17/49, AC: 20*

OOC:  Nijel will be just a little bit ahead of Andor, and will ride St. Josiah by the ogre mage to make a ride-by battleaxe chopping.

to hit: 1d20+10+4(thanks to Roak) = 25
damage: 1d8+5 = 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428257

ride check (for mounted combat feat in case the ogre mage gets
any funny ideas about hitting St. Josiah) = 1d20+7 = 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428264


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Todd,

Forgot to add the +4 to Katherine's TH roll - makes it a 16, which might hit . . .  Post 337[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 16, 2007)

*The Ambush*

As the party mounts and prepares it's mounted encounter with the ogier and ogier magi, their oppones continue to close upon them.

Actions and Initaive Rolls please

OCC:Everone please roll a new initative order as this will be more or less a new set of foes....

OCC: Due to the holidays, lets try to post every three days or so if we can.....when everyone has posted i will move the action but just keep checking i imagine we will have a few delays.


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, hp 17/49 AC 20*

Initiative: 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1430238

Nijel's action as previously posted:
OOC: Nijel will be just a little bit ahead of Andor, and will ride St. Josiah by the ogre mage to make a ride-by battleaxe chopping.

to hit: 1d20+10+4(thanks to Roak) = 25
damage: 1d8+5 = 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428257

ride check (for mounted combat feat in case the ogre mage gets
any funny ideas about hitting St. Josiah) = 1d20+7 = 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428264


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 17, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Priest of Pelor, hp 25/36; AC 19; saves F 6/ R 4/W 7

Init 6

Taking care to protect the children, especialy little one, Andor is somewhat hampered and reacts slowly to outside events.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2007)

*Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

Alban, now mounted raises his voice in prayer and clutches his holy symbol as he calls for more healing (1d8+3=9) upon himself. Then he prepares to charge the Ogre Magi. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+1=7)


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan moves around the group counting heads of both friend and foe while the others ready themselves then takes position on the left flank as he takes his shot.

[sblock=OOC] AC 16 (17 after 10+ ft of movement) HP 20 / 39
New initiative = 14
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock*

Initiative: (1d20+3=20) 

Forming up for a charge on the magi, Aidan draws the last of the day's power from his gloves and sends another acid-laced blast at one of them.

EB Touch: (1d20+6=10) 
EB Damage: (3d6+2d6=14)


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 16/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Initiative Roll  (1d20+3)=18 

Padraig rides to the nearest boy and boosts him up into the saddle behind him.  He then moves to stay as central to the party as possible, continuing to provide the benefit of both auras.

Auras--Vigor--fast healing 2 for anyone at or below half hp
--Resistance--Fire resistance 10


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin HP: 17/49 AC: 20*

OOC:   Just incidentally, has Padraig's "fast healing aura" helped Nijel to recover any hit points so far??    (oh, please, oh please, oh please, Great Mr. DM?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw - AC: 23; HP 13/27*

Having gathered one of the children into her saddle, Katherine wheels Caoimhe into her place and readies a spear for thrusting.

[sblock]Initiative (1d20+4=19)

I'll go ahead and make combat rolls as well:

Never mind - guess she's not really a knight after all!  Note to self - jousting is tougher than it looks in the movies![/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OCC: By my calculations Nijel should have 6 points back from the Aura.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

*New Initiative: 10

Since that kinda screws my tactic, Roak will no longer use Leading the Attack, since nobody will gain the benefit. He'll use Tactical Strike instead for an extra 2d6 points of damage, and it allows everyone to make a free 5' adjustment against the foe struck.

HP: 24/53*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2007)

*The Ambush*

OCC: Since Roak was mounted an already starting his attack I will let him use his feat if you would still like to continue..you had inititavie in the first..so kinda makes sense you would be quick on the first go around of the second combat...at least in this situation..


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2007)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: Since Roak was mounted an already starting his attack I will let him use his feat if you would still like to continue..you had inititavie in the first..so kinda makes sense you would be quick on the first go around of the second combat...at least in this situation..




*If he can go ahead and use Leading the Attack first so that the others gain the benefit, he will go ahead and do that.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Initative
Aidan 20
Kat  19
OM's  - 2
Padraig 18
Nijel 16
Ewan 14
Ogers  - 4
Roak 10 (acts first on round 1 with Leading the Attack)
Alban 7
Orcs - 11
Andor 6

Having reformed the party starts to meet their new foes. Leading the way, the armored figure of Roak charges the spellcasters. Quickly closing with the new foes, he engages one from horseback with his sword delivering a solid blow. As Roak closes into melee range, Aidan lets lose with a ball of acid soundly striking the other spell caster wounding him. Gathering up a child, Kat spurs her horse forward in support of Roak but misses with her spear due to being unfamilar with using it while riding double. Seeing the armored and bloody figure of Raok within melee, the two spell casters step forward in a attempt to touch Roak. One strikes his horse for 13 points of damge and another grazes Roak's knee and a sharp electiral jolt strikes Roak for 6 points of damage. Padraig picks up another child and moves to support the combatants, the glow from his aura is now discernable and the healing warmth of magic bolsters those in need. (2 points from the aura if you qualify). Swinging to the left of Roak, Nijel engages the ogier magi in a slashing attack causing a deep wound to the creatures shoulder as he rides by. Ewan also gathers a youngester before him but despite the handicapp manages so send an arrow towards and strikinig one of the ogiers closing upon the combat whirling around the spell casters. As they arrive at the swirling scene of combat, the 4 ogiers lash out with their clubs. One connects with the oncominb figure of Alban with a glancing blow for 3 points of damage, another connects with Roak for 5 points. The other two miss with their great clubs but cause the horese to become skittish. After a brief prayer, Alban moves forward to support his fellows. Careful with his charges, Andor is slow to react but still manages to close with the party and offer mutual support.

Actions


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

*Nijjel Bladesong, Paladin  23/49 HP, AC20*

Nijel, reaching the end of the area of battle, deftly lowers St. Josiah's head and whirls him right around to make another pass!  Nijel swings at the same ogre as he gallops past.

Swing:  1d20+10+4 = 31
damage:  1d8+5 = 12

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1434369

Nijel's ride check =1d20+7=14

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1435107

(OOC:  2hp back this round from Padraig's "Fast-Healing Aura")


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Alban Cleric/Divine Mind*

Alban raises his Longaxe and spurs his mount into a charge to strike (1d20+15=35) a truly impressive blow (3d12+24=48) against one of the Ogre Magi. He shouts exultantly, "For the Light!"  

OOC: Okay, Invisible Castle is going nuts on me. Natural 20 on the attack and the crit check!
Crit Check (1d20+15=35) I figured in the bonus for Roak's Leading charge, so if that Ogre is already dead by the time Alban gets there I guess he only rolled a 31 to hit and confirm the crit rather than a 35.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Hunkering down over Caoimhe's neck, and urging her cargo to do the same, Katherine continues her ride through the line and out the other side, and keeps right on going per the original plan.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 19, 2007)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

hp 25/36; AC 19/13/16; saves F 6/R 4/W 7

Andor charges into right magi right after Roak strikes at him.
To hit 15, dmg = 9 (7 if not evil)
Ride check 21
OOC: I hope 15 hits. Is there bonus for being on higher ground (horse)?

Andor rides by and immediately starts casting obscuring mist.

As Pelor's face rise in the morning, morning mists rise from the ground. From forest to forest, accross the road, everything is blur before dayligh broad.
Concentration check 30

OOC: I'm sorry if something from this sounds weird, it's hard enough to talk in english, creating doggerel is harder still  at least it rhymes...

OOC2: yet another 20 lost on skill instead of attack


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 23, 2007)

Ewan continues to lope along the flank of the party firing at the ogier closest to Kat's line of attack. He keeps an eye on the lad up on his horse ready to remount if necessary to help the lad.

[sblock=OOC]AC 17 HP 20 / 39
F +8 / R +9 / W +3

Shot at ogier = 17
Damage on ogier = 18

Remember Ewan is not on his horse. He allowed the lads to make use of it since he is more effective on foot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 23, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 18/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig stays close to the middle of the party, unable to use his longspear on horseback while supporting a young rider.  He concentrates on his auras and has his mace ready in case anything gets close enough to hit.
auras--vigor--fast healing 2 for those at or below half hp
--energy resistance--fire resistance 10


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 24, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock, 27/27hp*

Keeping close to the center of the party, Aidan unleashes another energy bolt at the wounded magi to open a path for escape.

EB Touch Attack: (1d20+6=12) 
EB Damage: (3d6=13)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Padraigs healing energies continue to flow into Roak, and now into the injured Halcyon as well. Seeing his companions deal with the ogre mages, Cairnwalker strikes out at the nearest ogre, hoping to drop one and buy some time for the company to escape the ambush.


*
Stonefoot Stance active: +2 AC vrs large opponents, +2 to all STR checks. 

AC: 23 / 25 vrs large foes, HP: 20/53

Attack +10, Damage 2d6+7 (19-20)
Attack: 17
Damage: 12

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike

Halcyon's Hit Points: 11/22 (assuming average hit points)*


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ambush*

Initative
Aidan 20
Kat 19
OM's - 2
Padraig 18
Nijel 16
Ewan 14
Ogers - 4
Roak 10 
Alban 7
Orcs - 11
Andor 6

Aidan reaches out and touches one of the ogiers before him and his magic flares delivering a solid blow to his opponet. Kat continues on her path towards freedom and flanking the opponets. Reacting to the magical attack one of the ogier's targets Aidan and the other continues to focus his attention on Roak.  Perhaps due to the pressure of so many attacks both fail in their attempt to slay their prey. Padraig continues to bolster the party with his healing magic and prevents any flanking movement by covering his friedns back and sides. In a ride by attack, Nijel deals a devasting blow to his opponet causing him to fall to the ground. Ewan sends forth several arrows in an attempt to clear Kat's path of opponets by keeping them off balance. One of his arrows strikes true but is only a glancing blow. The other ogiers close and begin to prepare for a bloody melees fight. Roak continues his upfront and personla combat with the ogier who having recently been joined begin to prepare for next round. Alban meanwhile in another display of savergy, neatly axes the remaing ogier magi facing the party once again showering Roak and Nijel with bits of gore and blood. The orcs continue to close from the east. Andor invoking the power of his faith, begins conceal the party from their opponets.

ACTIONS


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Feeling that the deaths of the ogier magi have perhaps changed the tide of the battle, the wounded Cairnwalker presses the attack against his ogre opponent. He maintains his stance, knowing that it is his best option against these giant foes, and strikes again with _Widow's Lament._


*
Stonefoot Stance active: +2 AC vrs large opponents, +2 to all STR checks. Roak will also use a swift action to recover his spent maneuvers, providing that the 22 below is a successful hit.

AC: 23 / 25 vrs large foes, HP: 22/53

Attack +10, Damage 2d6+7 (19-20)
Attack: 22
Damage: 13

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike

Halcyon's Hit Points: 11/22 (assuming average hit points)*


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2007)

*Nijjel Bladesong, Paladin 24/49 HP, AC20*

Nijel only gains one hp this round from Padraig's Aura (from 23 to 24), because the second point would put him over 50%.  OOC:  Does the aura help at all for those above 50%?

Regardless, Nijel wheels to Roak's side, assisting him against his foe:

to hit: 1d20+10+4 = 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446632/ 
damage: 1d8+5 = 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446635/ 

Nijel's ride check, if necessary: 1d20+7 = 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446636/ 

Nijel calls out, "Bless you, Padraig!  You have already saved us all!"
And, to Roak,  "Whither now, Captain?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Nijel only gains one hp this round from Padraig's Aura (from 23 to 24), because the second point would put him over 50%.  OOC:  Does the aura help at all for those above 50%?[/COLOR]




*Nope, it only provides benefit up to 50%, unfortunately. *


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 30, 2007)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan continues moving around the edge of the combat taking shots at the ogiers when presented. He raises his voice to be heard above the din.

"Lads, keep shooting the orcs! We don't want them joining in this mess! We've got the ogiers!"

[sblock=OOC]AC 17 HP 20 / 39

Point Blank Attack on Ogier = 1d20 + 8 with Precise Shot
Damage on an Ogier = 1d20 + 6 + 1d6 (Favored Enemy and Skirmish)
Threat Range 18-20, Crit x5

Invisible Castle is not working for me now. You will have to roll for me.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

*Alban*

Wheeling his mount from the fallen Ogre Magi, Alban charges again at an Ogre giving a powerful swing of Saint's Kiss (1d20+9=17) and the longaxe once more bites (1d12+14=25) deep. 

OOC: [sblock]Charge and powerattack from reach to avoid an attack of opportunity. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2007)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

OOC: 

JA, could you give me an idea about everyone's positions now, including ogier and orcs?  Perhaps an updated map?  I thought the idea was to ride through the line and keep going so as not to get bogged down in another pitched battle, but perhaps I misunderstood the proximity of the orcs.

IC:

Katherine, torn between getting her charge out of harms way and staying with her comrades, wheels Caoimhe around to face the conflict once she's got a little distance.

OOC: Further action once I have mental picture of the situation.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 31, 2007)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 20/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

As the final ogier magi goes down, Padraig switches his concentration over to actively defending his comrades.  He continues to stay to the middle, only attacking any enemy that comes wtihin reach.
[sblock] I believe I have one more round of using two auras.  Padraig will switch energy resistance to energy shield, but keep up vigor.  He will also ready an action to swing his mace at any orc or ogier that comes into range.  Attack roll (1d20+7)=11 [/sblock]

Auras--Vigor--Fast Healing 2 to those at or below 1/2 hp
--Energy Shield--4 points fire damage to anyone who hits my allies with melee or natural weapon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 1, 2008)

*The Ambush*

OCC: Most of the party stoped to engage the ogier magi in combat. When they did, that stopped their flight unless they have a feat such as ride by attack. That is if i understand the rules correctly...thus the party got bunched around the ogier magi allowing the ogiers which were to the sout to close on the party's flank as they took their full movement. Those with the firs initiative can indeed escape the ogiers but those with the lower initative will be subject fo attacks....that is if my understanding is correct...

Here is a new map hope it helps

OCC: We are still new to this campaing and setting and as it is going to be combat intensive i have delayed the start of a new campaing till march. It will be a headache for me to make maps and i will grumble and bitch about it but the players are going to need to think tactical. Your opponets for the most part are going to be seasoned veterans and are not going to act like typical monsters. They are going to use flanking and ambush to a great extent. The party, and this is going to be a bitch for some of you guys is more or less going to have to stay united or form cohesive plans as if you get strung out etc your going to get waxed as they are going to be able to flank and gangbang you...anyway just my two sense.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 1, 2008)

*Andor*

[sblock=OOC]
I didn't know you must stop to attack from horseback ?#!?#?!?!?!?

I mean, you attack by riding by the targets side, not directly as if you want to trample him, right?

Whatever. I don't think that's what we signed for, the idea was to escape altough there is not much more enemies for a few rounds. We can pepper orcs with missiles and let melee fighters kill ogiers.
[/sbock]

Seeing that everyone stopped instead of riding in front of him, Andor reigns back his gelding and readies crossbow instead of casting, preserving his spell for real escape or emergency healing.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 1, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> I didn't know you must stop to attack from horseback ?#!?#?!?!?!?
> 
> I mean, you attack by riding by the targets side, not directly as if you want to trample him, right?




*You've got to remember that the way things work in real life don't translate well in D&D. Per the rules, you've got to have the Ride-By Attack feat in order to attack from horseback and continue moving afterward. Otherwise you have to stop your mount to attack.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

OOC: Roak, please remember that Nijel is not the brightest bulb in the fixture, and, unless he is told otherwise, when he is attacked by orcs/ogiers then he will respond in kind.  If we are neglecting our mission by engaging in this melee, then I (Leif, not Nijel) ask you to please lead us to where we should be.  Nijel will follow Roak like a lost puppy dog.  Whether that is to success at our mission, or to our deaths, makes no real difference to Nijel.

Also OOC:  I would argue that the necessity of having the ride-by attack feat is actually more true-to-life than simply taking for granted everyone's ability to pull off such a tricky maneuver.  And the relatively short length of time covered by a melee round now, 6 seconds, as opposed to a full minute under first edition rules, makes stopping to attack less of an imposition, also.  My two coppers.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 2, 2008)

*Belated Christmas Gift*

Oh ye players envolved in my safe, clean world of the Four Lands, draw near...in the spirit of the holidays and just because you dm is such an all around nice, understanding, reasonable, non character threating guy i hereby grant to each of one the following:

One Martial Feat (run your choice by me) to reflect the six months you spent campaing with the regulars. ...enjoy and chose wisely....

JA


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Oh ye players involved in my safe, clean world of the Four Lands, draw near...i hereby grant to each the following:
> One Martial Feat (run your choice by me) to reflect the six months you spent campaing with the regulars. ...enjoy and chose wisely....
> JA



Thank you, O Wise and Powerful Master of the Dungeons!  I have studied, I have looked in numerous books of D&D wisdom pertaining to the martial variety, and I have found only one truly suitable feat for which Nijel meets all prerequisites, and that is:  *Ride-By Attack*, which I was pre-disposed to select anyway.  So I have made a note of this new feat on my character sheet.  I humbly thank the Great JA once again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 2, 2008)

**

Just rember it becomes effective after this combat ..


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> I have found only one truly suitable feat for which Nijel meets all prerequisites, and that is:  *Ride-By Attack*, which I was pre-disposed to select anyway.




*Ride-By Attack is a great feat; indeed, all the mounted feats are great, and quite effective. The problem with them is that they become useless if we are ever in a situation without horsies. A trade-off for how good they are, I suppose.  *


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2008)

OOC: Thank you sir! I'm off to the books, but I'll have a choice for your review soon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 2, 2008)

*Feats*

Yes they are amazing and i think reflect well the domince mounted soliders had in early warfare.   And do you think your nice dm would ever put you into combat without your beloved horsises....hmmmm your proably right  but we can just blame the enemey for that and not the dm


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2008)

I have returned from my happy holidays and will catch up on the action and post my current actions shortly.

Hmm, martial feat you say?  I'll have to look and see what I meet the PreReq's for, but Weapon Focus[Eldritch Blast] looks likely.  Although the basic Mounted Combat feat might not be bad either.

How are you defining "Martial"?  Does that mean "On the Fighter bonus feat list" or something more open-ended like "useful in combat"?


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, partially OOC*

Welcome Back to my Long-Lost Brother!!


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock, 27/27hp*

OOC: Not *that* long-lost.  I'm only a round behind.  

Continuing with the fighting withdrawl Aidan moves up next to Kat (R5) before firing a blast at the Ogier in front of Nijel & Roak (O9).

EB Touch Attack: (1d20+6=23) 
EB Damage: (3d6=9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Noticing that her team has bogged down, Katherine wheels Caoimhe to a stop, reaches quickly into a beltpouch, coming up with a pinch of black powder which she tosses onto the breeze, and mutters a few quick syllables: "Éirigh Bideach!"

_I've got to help them clear a path - hope this does it!_

[sblock=OOC]_Now_ casting Reduce Person on the Oger at O9.  If squares are 10' rather than 5' she's a little out of range and will have to move back toward the fight slightly.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

Nijel attacks the ogre in N10: 23 to hit, 6 damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1450094/ (accidentally rolled twice again.  took the first set.)

"Roak!  A little help here, please!! Get that other big booger to my right, if you can!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2008)

*Refer to my post #364...since the round has not been resolved, Roak's action remains the same.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2008)

sometimes this program really chaps me!


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

I know Roak is busy with other things.  Nijel's just doing his little "poor paladin whine" so he can maybe feel a little bit better if his and Roak's butts get kicked.  If they don't, well, then everything will be peachy anyway.     ("Jeez, Roak if you had just helped me when I asked, we'd have clobbered them all!"   )


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2008)

*I'm not as worried with the Magi out of the way. Those lightning bolts and such hurt!*


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's hoping you're confidence is well-placed!  Power to the People!


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 3, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

OOC: I would take intuitive strike if by 'martial' you refer to feats useful in combat. If not, probably combat expertise (prefered), rapid reload or improved init (I cannot turn undead or dismiss demons if I'm last in the round). I don't like Mounted Combat as Andor rides because he has to. He is not combat charger.

Staying his spell Andor drops his shield to a boy behind him and readies his crossbow. He will shoot Ogier that remains standing after this round or orcs if none remain.

OOC: Did I miss a map somewhere?


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 3, 2008)

Ewan notes the orcs closing on he and the lads and scoots back to Aidan's northwest flank, firing at the nearest orc as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]I think you are forgetting Messenger, the bow you gave Ewan, grants him Shot on the Run. Ewan does not have to stop to fire the bow. He's just limited to 30 ft of movement while he fires.

Also, didn't the lads get out of the trees? I'm not sure I'm understanding the positioning on the map.

Thanks for the gift. Would Swift Hunter from Complete Scoundrel be allowed as a martial feat for Ewan? If not, he will take Dodge.

Point Blank Shot at the orc nearest the lads. (1d20+8=19)
Damage on orc (1d8+4+1d6=14)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Alban would like to take Cleave as his martial feat. I'll get an action up in a bit.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Okay, looks like my last action hasn't been addressed as yet, so I'll just add some map coordinates. 

Shouting to the Paladin, "I've got him Nijel." Wheeling his mount from the fallen Ogre Magi, Alban charges again (to Q9 to attack the Ogre at O9) giving a powerful swing of Saint's Kiss (1d20+9=17) and the longaxe once more bites (1d12+14=25) deep.


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light 24/49 HP AC20*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Shouting to the Paladin, "I've got him Nijel." Wheeling his mount from the fallen Ogre Magi, Alban charges again (to Q9 to attack the Ogre at O9) giving a powerful swing of Saint's Kiss (1d20+9=17) and the longaxe once more bites (1d12+14=25) deep.



"Thank you, Father Alban! Saint's Kiss  did just the trick!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2008)

Aidan 20
Kat 19
Padraig 18
Nijel 16
Ewan 14
Ogers - 4
Roak 10 
Alban 7
Orcs - 11
Andor 6

Aidan moves forward breaking free of the skirmish line then wheels his horse and lets fly with his blast stiking one of the ogiers enganging Nijel and Roak. Kat meanwhile moves her great black horse ahead slighlty and lifts her hand into the air. Just moments after the beast is struck by Aidan's blast it begins to shrink and Nijel and Roak are now facing a man sized opponet. As the combat swirls around Padraig he maintains his postion of support to the front line fighters preventing any flanking movement by their opponet. His aura contiues to bolster the strenght of his party. NIjel makes his attack against one of his opponets scoring a solid hit. Once again in a display of skill, Ewan lets fly at one of the closet orcs and neatly places an arrow thru his eye socket casuing the beast to fall. In reply to the Parties attacks the ogiers swing their great clubs. The one at O9 successfuly smacks Roak despite his small size but only does 1 point of damage. Nijel meanwhile is brutally hit by two of the ogiers and takes a devesating 16 points of damage. The remain ogier moves to flank. Roak meanwhile engages an ogier and with a might hit brings draws blood. Charging into the fry, Alban whirls his long axe and neatly decapiates the ogier. The orcs continue to close and will be upon the party next round. Andor supports the party with his crossbow neatly hitting the ogier trying to flank the party.

For Ewan
[sblock]Not everyone stated they were picking up a boy and there were actually three more than the party so some were left behind....I dont have a problem with swift hunter...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light 18/49 HP AC20*

Grimacing in extreme pain as the ogre's great club smashes into his hip, Nijel reaches deep down within himself and finds the will to continue.  Since Nijel's initiative falls after some of his friends, he will hold his action for just long enough to see whether they are going to flee or keep on fighting here.  Adjusting his initiative downward to the same time as Roak, Nijel will do what Roak does, so he *either:*

1.  hefts his axe around and swings it viciously at the ogre that drew his blood last round.  (I'm not sure if it was O9, N10, or N11) 
Swinging his axe mightily:* 26*, and doing *11 * hp of damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1450598/ 

OR

2.  He puts spurs to his mount's flanks and gets the Hades out of here.  Roak attacked, so Nijel will also.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2008)

*Alban*

Riding in a tight half circle, Alban moves (to N8) and stretches out and swings (1d20+6=11) his longaxe at the Ogre (N10), but his blow falls short this time. 

OOC: If N10 is dead, Alban would have ridden on to N9 and swung at N11. Doesn't make much difference since he missed but where he stands at the start of the next round might be important.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2008)

Cairnwalker shakes off the latest blow, and bellows a battlecry. "Taste the steel of Gwynedde!" he cries, assaulting two of the ogiers with abandon.  _Widow's Lament_ arcs widely through the air; unfortunately, one of the ogiers manages to avoid the strike, but in doing so leaves his companion open. Roak's blade cuts deep into the foe.




*
Steel Wind Maneuver: Two Attacks against two ogres!

AC: 23, HP: 23/53
Attack +10, Damage 2d6+7 (19-20)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Attack 1 vrs Ogier 1: 12
Damage vrs Ogier 1: N/A
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Attack 2 vrs Ogier 2: 27
Damage vrs Ogier 2: 13
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike

Halcyon's Hit Points: 11/22 (assuming average hit points)*


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 4, 2008)

*Andor heals again*

Seeing Nijel hit Andor pauses reloading his crossbow and chants:
"From mist to sun, from wounds to health, Nijel will continue to tread"
Healing from Obscuring mist to Nijel (1d20+5=14, 2d8+4=10)

Shoots Nijel with Cure Moderate wounds (add more to hit if hit from the back), also, add two to hp before this healing because Aura of Vigor goes on initiative and I'm last.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 4, 2008)

Ewan glides back toward the trees firing at the nearest remaining orc. He keeps an eye to the ogiers to make sure he doesn't get pinned into them by the orcs.

"'Ware the orcs! They've caught up to us!"

[sblock=OOC]AC 17 (due to movement), HP 20 / 39
F +7, R +8, W +3

My mistake. Forgot Ewan's Fast Movement. He can move up to 40 ft while shooting.

Point Blank shot at nearest orc (1d20+8=26)Threat.
Confirm Threat? (1d20+8=18)
Critical damage ; Normal damage (5d8+20+1d6=47, 1d8+4+1d6=16)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=For J. Alexander]
It seems I made a minor mistake in creating my PC, and I'm hoping you'll allow me to rectify it. I'm not normally into retconning PCs after creation, but I am new to playing a To9S class, so I hope you'll give me a little leeway here:

Martial Adepts have the ability every four levels to exchange a lesser maneuver in for one of higher level...so one of Roak's 1st level maneuvers should actually have been traded for a 2nd level maneuver when he turned Level 4. Granted, we designed the PCs at level 4, but I forgot to take this into account. Is this okay to swap out?

As far as picking a free martial feat, I am thinking of picking up Martial Study, which will give Roak a new maneuver. I'm trying to decide between _Crusader's Strike_ which will allow him to perform some minor healing to himself or one of the others, or _Burning Something-Or-The-Other_ which allows him to imbue his sword with flames for 1d6+level fire damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2008)

*Thanks Andor!*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Seeing Nijel hit Andor pauses reloading his crossbow and chants:
> "From mist to sun, from wounds to health, Nijel will continue to tread"
> Healing from Obscuring mist to Nijel (1d20+5=14, 2d8+4=10)
> 
> Shoots Nijel with Cure Moderate wounds (add more to hit if hit from the back), also, add two to hp before this healing because Aura of Vigor goes on initiative and I'm last.



OOC:  Thanks Heaps, but I don't think I quite follow you.  How much healing in total should I add back to Nijel's hp?  Is it, 14+10+2=26?  Less than this?  More than this?  And how does the Cure Moderate figure in?  Am I supposed to roll the Cure Moderate myself?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 4, 2008)

*Rhun*

Rhun
[sblock]Not a problem...just keep me posted[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 4, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock*

Attempting to keep the path clear for an orderly withdrawl, Aidan fires another blast at one of the ogier facing Roak & Nijel.  (O9 if he's still standing, N10 otherwise)

EB Touch Attack: (1d20+6=18) 
EB Damage: (3d6=14)


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 4, 2008)

*Neurotic explains*

OOC: Nijel is healied for 2hp from Vigor and 10 (2d8+4) from Cure Moderate Wounds. 1d20+5 is my touch to hit roll since Andor heals from distance...so, total 12hp


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=For J. Alexander]
Awesome, thanks. I updated my character sheet, exchanging _Stone Bones_ for _Mountain Hammer_. Since he didn't have that feat readied for this battle, I thought it be appropriate to exchange that one., so it won't be of immediate use.

For Roak's christmas feat, I gave him _Martial Study: Crusader's Strike_. Upon scoring a successful hit, he can heal himself of one other within 10' of 1d6+iniator level damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin 30/49 hp, AC20*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Nijel is healied for 2hp from Vigor and 10 (2d8+4) from Cure Moderate Wounds. 1d20+5 is my touch to hit roll since Andor heals from distance...so, total 12hp



Excellent!!  Thank you, Andor!!  I have noted the healing in the title of this post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine points her finger at one of the remaining Ogres (O9 if still alive, next closest to her if O9 is dead) and speaks another word in that rather strange language: _Diúracán!_

A glowing bolt of force shoots forth from her finger, finding its target in the Ogre.

[sblock=Attack Rolls]Magic Missile, Damage 1d4+1=2[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 6, 2008)

*Waiting on Redclaw*

Waiting on Redclaw.......

I hope we can all get back onto a more normal posting schedule after next week........at that time I will go back to the 48 hour rule.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 6, 2008)

Tired of hanging back, Padraig guides Asgell through the press of horse and soldier to get to the nearest ogier.  When the beast finally looms in front of him, the dragon shaman brings his dragon-headed mace around in a vicious arc, that somehow manages to miss the ogier completely.
[sblock=ooc] move up and attack the nearest ogier (still trying to keep everyone within my 30' aura) and attack (1d20+7)=11 
The ring's power used up, Padraig keeps only his Energy Shield aura up. [/sblock]

Aura--Energy Shield--4 fire damage to anyone who attacks my allies with melee or natural attacks.

Sorry about that.  I was with my face to face group yesterday, being killed by an aspect of Tiamat.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 6, 2008)

*The Ambush*

Aidan 20
Kat 19
Padraig 18
Nijel 16
Ewan 14
Ogers - 4
Roak 10 
Alban 7
Orcs - 11
Andor 6

From his position of support, Aidan sends his magic into the ogier (o9) striking the small creature forceable and causing him to fall. Kat also unleashes her magic against one of the ogiers and a bluish dart slams into the creature causing no visable damage. Padraig moves to meet the ogier attempting to flank the party and while not managing a blow does manage to distract him. Nijel seeing that the party is continuing it's fight engages the Ogier at N11 and lands a solid blow. Ewan meanwhile conintues his harrasment of the orcs neatly droping yet another opponet. The Ogiers now in a rage lash out at Nijel, Padraig, and the armored figure of Alban. The party is stunned by their attack as all three attacks connect but with no great harm being done to the party. (Nijel 6 points of damage, Padraig 7 points of damage and Alban 10 points of damage) Perhaps maddend by the physical assault upon his friend, Roak step towards one of the ogiers and neatly cleaves him showering all within 10 feet with blood. Alban moves up to attack but in the swirling melee is unsuccessful. With their numbers constantly being reduced and seeing the blood gore which were the main shock troops, the orcs break and begin to retreat. Andor continues to add healing strenght to the party.

ACTIONS


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2008)

*Rhun - Roak "Cairnwalker" - Warblade*

Roak smiles through the ogier blood that has splattered his face and body; this was where the warrior loved to be: steel in hand, blood spraying, and the foe falling before he and his companions. The nearest enemy dead, Cairnwalker steps forward and engages the next ogier, _Widow's Lament_ whistling through the air like the blade of an avenging angel.


*
Tactical Strike Maneuver: +2d6 damage, and all allies can make a free 5' adjustment against that target (if needed)

AC: 23 (24 w/Alban's bonus), HP: 25/53
Attack +10, Damage 2d6+7 (19-20)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Attack vrs Ogier: 25
Damage vrs Ogier: 19 (damn low damage)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Leading the Attack, Tactical Strike

Halcyon's Hit Points: 11/22 (assuming average hit points)*


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 6, 2008)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 15/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig watches the orcs flee, a strong sense of satisfaction in the mighty teamwork shown by his unit.  Remember, lads.  Our mission is to report, not to chase these fools.  Let's ride on.  He continues to press his attack on the ogier in front of him, landing a solid blow with his mace this time.
With a thought, he switches his aura back to the healing warmth of the dragon saint.

[sblock=ooc] attack roll (1d20+7)=25 damage roll (1d8+3)=5 [/sblock]
Aura--vigor--fast healing 2 for those at or below 1/2 hp.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Padraig watches the ogiers flee




*Only the orcs are fleeing, the ogiers have not yet broken rank. At least, that was how I read JA's post.*


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 7, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Only the orcs are fleeing, the ogiers have not yet broken rank. At least, that was how I read JA's post.*




True enough, Rhun.  Thanks for the correction.  I have adjusted my post accordingly.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2008)

*Alban Cleric/Divine Mind AC 22 HP 14*

Angry at getting hit again, Alban spurs his mount forward and attacks (1d20+9=27) one of the remaining ogres. He lands a decent blow (1d12+8=12) on his over-sized foe. 

OOC: Everyone within 10' gets +1 to AC from Alban, but I'm not sure exactly where he is now. Most likely N9.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

_Well, it lacks my usual flair, but . . ._

"Diúracán!"

With the word, another bluish bolt issues forth from Katherine's outstretched finger, striking true into the breast of the ogier being attacked by Alban.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Magic Missile Damage (1d4+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin, AC21(Thanks Alban) 24/49 hp*

Nijel reaches out to lovingly caress the insides of the ogre at N11 once again with his trusty axe: 26 to hit, 12 damage! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1453154/ 

"Yes, Roak, the orcs don't seem to have the nerve necessary to stand up to us, do they?  But we are certainly giving these brave ogres fair compensation for sticking around, aren't we?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 7, 2008)

"One last volley at the orcs to keep them running, lads. Then you should be able to get out of those trees. Let us just dispatch these last ogiers, and we'll be ready to continue on and get you out of this zone."

Ewan slides back to the south looking for an opening to shoot into the ogiers. He finally decides to send a shaft at the healthiest looking ogier.

[sblock=OOC]AC 17 (due to movement), HP 20  / 39
F +7, R +8, W +3

Point Blank Shot at ogier. (1d20+8=20)
Damage on ogier. (1d8+6+1d6=9)

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 7, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

HP 25/36; AC 19; Turning attempts 2/10 

Finishing his reloading after healing Nijel, Andor shoots the enemy, but being jostled riding with another he misses badly, bolt streaking high above ogiers head...

Crossbow shot at ogier if he still stands at the end of the round, otherwise one of orcs (1d20+7=9, 1d8=4) 

No more healing, boys and girls, use your stones in emergency!

OOC: JA, may I take Intuitive Strike?


Level 0
Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Light(Evocation), Mending(Transmutation), Purify Food and Drink(Transmutation) 

Level 1
Command(Enchantment), Comprehend Languages(Divination), Detect Evil(Divination), Endure Elements(Abjuration), Obscuring Mist (Conjuration)  

Level 2
Augury(Divination), Heat Metal(Transmutation), Zone of Truth(Enchantment)


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

OOC: Can we get an updated map?  I'm not sure who's moved where and which opponents are still standing.

Aidan glares at his brother and those clustered around him impatiently, wondering why they're choosing to stand and fight while outnumbered when there's a clear path for withdrawl & regrouping.

Muttering under his breath, Aidan fires a blast at the nearest standing opponent.

EB Touch Attack: (1d20+6=10) 
EB Damage: (3d6=14)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 8, 2008)

Aidan 20
Kat 19
Padraig 18
Nijel 16
Ewan 14
Ogers - 4
Roak 10 
Alban 7
Orcs - 11
Andor 6

OCC: Cant post a map just now..having problems with Office 2007 and it's compataiblity with the older version ( I so hate Windos Vista right now)..sorry


The Ogier at 09 having died and Padraig having moved to the left closer to Nijel the party begins its round. Frustrated that the party has chosen to stand and fight, Aidan once again calls forth his magic but misses his opponet completly. Again Kat calls forth and send a blusihs dart streaking at the ogier enganging Alban hitting it with a meaty thunk. Having moved to suppor Nijel, Padraig brings his mace into action landing a solid blow on his target. Seeing support on all sids, Nijel puuches his axe head into the ogiers stomach. As he pulls it out, the ogier screams in pain as his entrails are pulled fro his body showering both Nijel, Padraig and Roak. The disembolwed beast falls at the Paladin's feet.  Following Ewan's command the boys let loose a flurry of arrows striking three of the orcs and causing one to fall. Ewan meanwhile spots one of the ogiers and let's loose with a maginficant shot hitting the beast squarly in the shoulder. The two remaing ogiers, blooded and wounded continue the fight. One lashes out at Alban connecting for 12 points of damage and the other continues to engage the armor clade figure of Roak hitting for a solid 18 points. Enraged at being hit yet again, Roak swings his blade in a massive overhand blow slices deep into the ogiers torso finding his heart. As the beast's heart explodes from it's contact with the sword, Roak, Padraig, Njel, and Alban are all showered with it's dark blood as it's heart gives up it's lifeforce. Moving up to engage the last standing Ogier, Alban swings and connects with a solid blow. Having spent most of his resources keeping the party in the fight, Andor now brings his crossbow to bear and suprisingly brings the last remaing ogier down with a well place shot to the head. The orcs are in full retreat at this time.

Combat Over
Total Body Count: 4 ogier magi, 8 ogiers, 10 orcs...

OCC: Does it feel like you have been in a fight (smirk)

ACTIONS


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 17/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig hangs his mace on his saddle and does his best to wipe the grime from his shiny armor.  How did they get so far past our forces?  I thought we were well ahead of their advance.  This is all the more reason for us to press on and deliver our report immediately.
He maintains his vigor aura, which should get everyone to half hitpoints in a matter of a minute or so.

Aura--vigor--fast healing 2 for everyone at or below 1/2 hit points.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 8, 2008)

Ewan slings his bow and pulls his hatchet out. Moving amongst the ogiers quickly, he decapitates each and stacks the heads looking back toward their approaching compatriots. As soon as all the ogiers and ogier mages have been decapitated, Ewan moves to take the lead in heading to find the Lord Marshall's forces, readying his bow again.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2008)

The last ogier dead and the orc's fleeing, Cairnwalker doesn't hesitate to call after the enemy. "Flee, cowards. Tell your leaders that the Cairnwalker will soon walk amongst their graves!"

While Ewan decapitates and searches the bodies of the ogiers, Roak takes advantage of the time to work through a series of exercises and maneuvers to ensure he is ready for the next fight.


*HP: 26/53 (thanks to Padraig's aura)
Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer

Halcyon's Hit Points: 11/22 (assuming average hit points)*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine makes use of the time rounding up the younglings.

"You all were a huge help to us - I've rarely seen such fabulous shooting or such courage!  It will serve you well as you seek safety to the [insert correct direction here - I've forgotten in which direction safety actually lies].  You must move quickly and stay in cover as much as possible.  As you encounter others encourage them to move on to safety as well."


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong AC 21? (20) 25/49hp*

Nijel returns Aidan's icy glare with equal fury, "It wasn't MY idea!  I was just defending myself!"

ooc:  Nijel will now make an attempt to rid himself of as much blood and ogre entrails as he can while mounted, and give himself a little bit of first aid, too, if he can.

Heal check: 1d20+7= 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1456042/ 

"Excellent idea, Kat!  Get those young ones headed away from us, we seem to be a death magnet!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Excellent idea, Kat!  Get those young ones headed away from us, we seem to be a death magnet!"





Roak claps Nijel hard on the shoulder. "Death to our foes, of course. Well fought, Bulldog..."


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin AC20 25/49hp*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Roak claps Nijel hard on the shoulder. "Death to our foes, of course. Well fought, Bulldog..."



Nijel grins broadly, nay, BEAMS, at Roak!  "That is, indeed, high praise coming from you!  As always, Sir, I am at your service."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban shakes what he can of blood and gore from his gear and then plants the haft of his axe in the ground before removing his helm. He pauses to give a brief prayer of thanks to the light for delivering everyone from this battle alive if not unwounded. Rising from one knee he tucks his helm under his arm and takes up his axe. "Well fought gentlemen and lady. Lads you've done more than any could have asked of you. I commend you all for standing with us." He ignores the fact that they were used as bait by the enemy. "Our enemy was cunning. We must be on our guard. I for one am spent. I've nothing left to offer today. Let us mount and move on quickly. Perhaps we can get far enough from the enemy to gain a little rest before another day of war is upon us." Looking at his band of butchers he adds, "Do we have time to wash in the stream before we move on?"

OOC: Aura to boost spot, listen and Init. by +2 to those within 10'


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin AC20 25/49hp*

"Alban, I'll stand guard and hold your mount while you wash.  Will you return the favor?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

*Alban*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Alban, I'll stand guard and hold your mount while you wash.  Will you return the favor?"




"Of course, thank you my friend, we make a frightful sight."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 9, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor dismounts and quietly goes among his companions and children administering healing where needed.

OOC: only orisons left so magical healing as needed for children to speed things up(and to impress them by power of Pelor of course) speaking prayers softly and clearly. He takes time as he gets it to bandage his companions as they emerge from the river.

Heal roll for everyone, order by Galery of Heroes (Nijel Bladesong=19, Katherine 'Kat' Brightlaw=17, Ewan Driscoll=24, (Sir) Roak Adari =24, Padraig MacOisian=11, Padraig MacOisian=14, Padraig MacOisian=24, Alban Bastian=13, Alban Bastian=23) 

OOC: target DC is 15, game effects don't exists except for characters that are bleeding to death, but as we will travel it seems logical to have the wounds taken care of. I skipped Aidan and Andor because Padraig hogged all the rolls for himself 

You might leave some gore on yourself and take that time to find the place to rest.

Darkness fall Padraig! I don't seem to be able to bandage your wounds properly, must be all that dragon coursing through you!


Little disturbingly, while bandaging Padraig, someone observing carefuly (or not so carefuly in Padraig's case) might notice that several times during healing Andor puts his bloodied fingers in his mouth and cleans the blood from them by licking/sucking it off. He doesn't smile, but does seem to enjoy it. That is, except when he notices it and jerks his hand out wiping it on the grass or washing in his bowl.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2008)

Alban glady lends a hand with the healing.

OOC: Andor seems to have covered most the rolling that might be needed, so Alban will just assist to speed things along and treat Aidan and Andor himself. 

Heal check for Aidan (1d20+8=24)
Heal Check for Andor (1d20+8=10) 
Heal check for Andor #2 (1d20+8=14) 
Heal check for Andor #3 (1d20+8=10) 

"Curse the darkness Andor, this wound is particularly nasty. I'm sorry, if you'd just hold still for a minute more I think I can get it patched up."

Heal Check for Andor (1d20+8=24) 

"Finally praise the light, I don't think it will give you any trouble now." 

Once the horse have a drink Alban says to the company. "We should be moving along now. Do you lads know any trails that might be safer than the main road where we can still make good time?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

After a quick dip in the water to remove the worst of the gore that Roak had seemed to get himself covered in, he prepares to move out. He nods his thanks to Alban for bandaging his wounds, and then mounts Halcyon, anxious to get back underway.

His iron grey eyes scan the horizon. "We should move out as soon as you are done bandaging the injured. We would be ill-prepared to handle another such ambush this day."


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin, AC20, 44/49HP*

OOC:  Nijel holds Alban's mount while he washes, and then Nijel gives the reins of St. Josiah to Alban while he rids himself of ogre blood and entrails.  As Nijel is finishing up with that disgusting chore, Andor appears at his side with his gift of much-needed healing. (OOC:  noted above in title.)  "Thank you, Father Andor!  Your generosity is greatly appreciated and I continually thank the Light for friends such as you."

OOC:  I knew that I hadn't seen a rule for using the Heal skill for someone who was not dying, but I thought it was worth a shot anyway.  Really, I just wanted to roll something that didn't involve life or death. 

Having been reconstituted as much as is possible in his present circumstances, Nijel once again mounts St. Josiah and moves to the front of the column.  "Yes, Sir Adari, let us put this place far behind us and leave it to the jackals and the vultures."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Having been reconstituted as much as is possible in his present circumstances, Nijel once again mounts St. Josiah and moves to the front of the column.  "Yes, Sir Adari, let us put this place far behind us and leave it to the jackals and the vultures."




Roak smiles widely at Nijel's comment, a change from the warrior's usually serious demeanor. "Ogiers are always best left to the scavengers. After we cut them down, of course." The knight looks around at his companions. "Goodman Driscoll? Would you again take the lead, where your keen eyes will serve best?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 9, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> ...I skipped Aidan and Andor because Padraig hogged all the rolls for himself ...




OOC: Don't worry about it.  Aidan healed himself during the battle and is currently uninjured.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> His iron grey eyes scan the horizon. "We should move out as soon as you are done bandaging the injured. We would be ill-prepared to handle another such ambush this day."




"Aye, and those orcs who fled will be back with help afore long.  We'd best not be nearby when they return."


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin, AC20, 44/49hp*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Aye, and those orcs who fled will be back with help afore long.  We'd best not be nearby when they return."



"I only wish that we didn't have a more pressing mission so that we could prepare some kind of 'surprise party' for their return.  The Bloody Spawn!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Did Nijel not get hurt in that combat? LOL. Lucky dog!*


"Do not worry, my friend," says Roak to Nijel. "Once we reach the Lord Marshall, I am fair sure we will be striking back at our foe soon enough."


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin, AC 20, 44/49hp*

"I care not a fig for myself!  This corporeal vessel in my armor is subject to recall by its creator at any moment!  If I can take another orc or ogier with me when I go, then I will be just that much happier!"

OOC:  I think I'm onto something here:  The tension between Nijel's "holiness"/"joe paladin schtick" and the utter bloodthirst that underlies it!


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 9, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

"Aye. I'm done here, sir.

"Lads, your shooting does you credit. Go gather your friends and head west. Our scouts will find you and guide you to the Lord Marshall. I'm sure he would be pleased to have such brave and competent shots join us in the coming battles.

"If all are ready, our path leads this way at fair pace."

Ewan remounts and takes the lead heading down the road until the brush falls away and allows a more direct route cross country.

[sblock=OOC]AC 16, HP 20 / 39[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Rhun - Roak Cairnwalker - Warblade*

Roak waits for the rest of the group to move out, and again brings up the rear. He frowns in concern at the blood streaking Halcyon's white coat, and only hopes that the destrier has the endurance to push on to the Lord Marshall's encampment.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 10, 2008)

*Andor*

OOC: with Aid another (+2) from Alban, second roll for Padraig is successful as is first for Aidan which leaves last roll for Andor...
OOC2: AD&D had rule about that, healing skill returned 1d6-3hp or some such...


"Thank you, brother Alban. This was an ugly burn. It's always problem with metalic armors, they heat up."

OOC3: was anybody hurt with slashing weapon? If yes Andor casts Mending on armor

Approaching Roak before mounting, Andor briefly touches Halcyons wound which stops bleeding and scabs slightly (healed 1hp)

"Here, Commander, this should ease you on your way."

Andor then returns to his horse and mounts behind teen holding the infant.

OOC4: Would it be faster if Andor walked?


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, 19/38 HP, AC 19 (16 FF; 13 T) Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +5*

Padraig, as usual, stays toward the middle of the group, hoping his aura will reach everyone.  Once the fast healing has done its job for everyone (everyone is at half hit points or better) he will switch to his sense aura.

aura--senses--+2 to listen, spot, search and initiative rolls


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

Nijel takes his post just behind the scout(s?), his axe stowed for now in it's sheath on his saddle, and his gleaming blue armor soaking up as much of the limelight as possible, as Saint Josiah strides proudly toward the goal.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 10, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "I care not a fig for myself!  This corporeal vessel in my armor is subject to recall by its creator at any moment!  If I can take another orc or ogier with me when I go, then I will be just that much happier!"




"Which is better brother, one orc dead today or four tomorrow?  The better you care for yourself the more orcs will end up dead at your blade."


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Which is better brother, one orc dead today or four tomorrow?  The better you care for yourself the more orcs will end up dead at your blade."



"Aidan, I've said it before and I'll say it again:  You think too much!  Anyway, it will take more than four measley orcs to bring me down, I hope.  Nevertheless, you do have a point.  I wouldn't want you to grieve for me overmuch."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 10, 2008)

*The Ambush*

The party of ten youngsters who were out hunting it seems when the raid started quickly assembles and sets out towards the west on food. There is much concern among them for their familes but having witnessed the brutal combat are more than accepting of the partys orders. Cleansing themself of the grime from the combat the party reassembles and sets out some ten minutes later towards the west/southwest. As they set out, in the distance horns and drums can be heard fainntly on the wind behind them. Moving along the trail, Ewan and Kat easily spot signs of combantats moving to and from the area but most appear to have been converging at the ambush point. Scanning the sky more plumes of smoke can be seen rishing into the sky both behind and ahead of the party. Around 4pm the party arrives at another burnt out farm this time finding two men dressed in the regiments livery skewered by arrows.

ACtions


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

Roak leaps from his mount to approach the corpses, landing easily upon the ash-strewn ground. "Keep your eyes open," he says to the others. "There could well be orc about."


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

OOC:  Does Nijel recognize these two fallen comrades?  Does he know them by name, or do that have some kind of identifying mark or badge on their persons?  If so, then he will salvage their personal effects into a differet bag for each man, so that they can be taken to the next of kin.  If he does not know them and cannot identfy them, then he will ask for some help in hastily putting the bodies out of sight, at least, maybe in a barn or something, where the animals can't eat them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 10, 2008)

*The Bodies*

Nijel does remeber seeing them about in the regiment but can not recall their names. The regiment contained over 500 men with a few auxillaries. They are both dressed in regimential tunics stating they belonged to 1st Platoon Company A. All the standing structures have been fired.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2008)

*Alban*

"Let's look for more people hiding in cellars or even wells. Anything that might have survived. Someone see if there is anything that would identify the two men. Their families will be comforted to know that they fell without undo suffering." Alban rides a brief circuit of the farmstead looking for likely hiding spots.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 44/49hp AC20*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nijel does remeber seeing them about in the regiment but can not recall their names. The regiment contained over 500 men with a few auxillaries. They are both dressed in regimential tunics stating they belonged to 1st Platoon Company A. All the standing structures have been fired.



OOC: Nijel will take out a piece of parchment and make a note of all of the names of the fallen that he can remember, so that he can notify the appropriate people when he has the chance.  He will then accompany Alban on his circuit of the buildings.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 11, 2008)

*Andor*

Andor dismounts, says short prayer over the dead and anoints them with holy water to prevent undead rising.

"We're wasting time, this stead is torched. Even if someone WAS hiding they don't have reason to stay. We should move out."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Padraig stays mounted, searching the land around for any sign of more enemies.  Again, I can only urge you all to remember that our primary mission is to report the fall of our force.  We should not delay, lest the message be lost or too late to matter.

aura--senses--+2 to listen, search, spot and initiative


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 20 / 39*

Ewan drops off his horse and takes a quick look around the burned out homestead. He pays particular attention to any signs of life after the burning and listens for any muffled sounds of someone hiding.

[sblock=OOC]
Listen, Spot, and Search checks at burned out homestead. (Listen 1d20+11=31, Spot 1d20+11=12, Search 1d20+12=30)
Boosted from Padraig's Aura.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Roak watches Nijel take an accountment of the fallen, while Andor says a quick prayer. At Padraig's words, the knight nods. "Padraig is right. We shouldn't tarry. Alban and Ewan, be quick in your search. Everyone, keep close watch."


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 44/49hp AC20*

Nijel, torn between the urging of his compatriots to continue, his concern for the safety of his friend Alban (who could probably kick Nijel's butt quite handily, anyway), and his own curiosity, experiences minor, and hopefully temporary, cerebral burnout and is unable to alter his present course unless Alban also changes his mind.  Nijel will briefly scan about for his true leader, Roak, to see if any orders are forthcoming.

Hearing Roak's orders, Nijel immediately returns to his mout, saying, "Ready when you are, Sir!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Travelling*

A search of the bunrned out farmsteads reveals no sign of life. Scouting the area Ewan, Alban and Kat piece together that the two soliders must have reached the farmstead ahead of the orcs and alerted the family as there are footprintes and livestock tracks and a carts moving to the west. It appears that the two soliders were in the process of firing the homestead when they were set upon by the orcs. Heavy ironshod bootprints can be found entering and exiting the farmstead from the east/northeast. The direction the party came from more or less. It is now 4:30pm.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 44/49hp AC20*

"They seem to be headed the same way that we are.  Mayhap we can catch the devils if we hurry!  We might even run them right into our allies who are up ahead!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Roak again climbs into Halcyon's saddle. "Right, let us be off. The Lord Marshall awaits. It will be dark in a couple of hours, and I would prefer to reach our lines prior to sunset."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 11, 2008)

Aidan nods "The further we can get before sunset the better."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 20 / 39*

Ewan climbs back into the saddle taking one final look around.

"Actually, Nijel, it appears we may have already encountered the orc blackguards that caught these soldiers. They came and left in the direction we came from. It seems the family was able to get away before the orcs came.

"Moving out now, sir"

Ewan takes the lead again heading for the mustering point.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 44/49hp AC20*

Well, in that case, mayhap we can catch some _other_ devils!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 11, 2008)

*Experience Award to date*

Okay guys..good job the ogier magi were CR 8 and worth a ton of xp to you guys even when divided by 8 so here you go

combat xp = 24,300 total so that is a little over 3000 each so lets say 3000 xp for combat

Story xp - breaking free of the ambush points and rescuing the kids etc - 500 each 

total xp to date: 3500 each


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2008)

OOC: Thank you! That puts Alban just 500 away from a level.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2008)

OOC: Katherine as well - excellent.


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2008)

OOC:  Same here about the xp, of course.  What a coincidence!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

Roak again takes rearguard as the group moves out, Halcyon easily carrying his armored rider at a brisk pace behind the rest of the company. Cairnwalker stays alert for any sign of their foe, glancing behind and to the sides often.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine and Caoimhe take their usual spot in the group, keeping a weather eye out for trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2008)

Refreshed by his dip in the stream, Alban takes his place in the second rank and keeps his eyes open for trouble. 

OOC: +2 spot, listen & initiative within 10'


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 44/49hp AC20*

Nijel takes his usual spot near the front, behind the scouts.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*To the Marshall*

Having decided not to linger at the last burnedout homestead, the party continues it's journey until the sun begins to fade in the sky. With perhaps 30 minutes of light left, the party finds itself next to yet another small stream with a small clearing in the woods leading south/southwest. They have been following a well used road for most of the journey.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

"HO!" calls Roak, reigning his horse in near the stream. "We have ridden hard and long; we should water the horses and let them rest some afore we continue."


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"Yes, that would be a very welcome and refreshing pause.  Let us keep an eye on yonder wood while we are cooling the horses, because we certainly don't want another unwelcome surpise visit by our enemies."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2008)

*Alban*

"Yes, does anyone want to scout the woods before we advance?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 14, 2008)

*Andor*

Let's get over the stream and set camp if we won't ride in the night. We can rest here for the night. I'm aware we don't realy have time, but if we won't ride over night we need to stop somewhere.

Andor uses time given to provide shelter for infant services (feeding, changing etc.), but he will not do it himself instead using time for prayer watching the sun preparing for it's nightly journey and preparing his own light sources for emergencies.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 14, 2008)

Padraig shakes his head at Andor's words.  We're but resting a short time, aren't we?  I would not care to be caught out in the open by the invading forces, as they can see much better in the dark than such as we.  A short rest to allow the horses to recover some of their strength is good, but then we should continue on to find the Lord Marshal.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 14, 2008)

*Andor*

Yes, I agree we should ride on, but by same token, as they can see better in darkness then we or our horses, they could set up an ambush much more effectively. This way we at least can choose defensible position. I'm not saying we should camp here, but I don't think we should ride deep into the night. Unless, that is, our scout confirms we can make it to rally point within several hours.

OOC: Could you all post your current hp, I might provide some more healing...


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 20 / 39*

"I would not wish to ride upon the rally point too late into the night. We probably could make it if we traveled into the night, but I don't want to try to get close enough to a spooked sentry. He's liable to rouse the camp before he realizes we aren't an attacking force.

"I'm going to take a closer look at that small wood before the light gets too bad."

[sblock=OOC]

Listen, Spot, and Search checks near the wood. (1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=20, 1d20+10=12)

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"My friends, I must agree with Padraig.  The sooner we get to our destination, the better 'twill be for us all.  We cannot afford to tarry here on the way, we must press on for the sake of the infants some of our number carry, if for nothing else!  And the Lord marshall's outriders know that we are coming, and they can certainly tell us apart from orcs or ogiers!  To think otherwise is foolishness!  Plus, if we approach after dusk, we need not fear distant archers, either."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Padraig shakes his head at Andor's words.  We're but resting a short time, aren't we?  I would not care to be caught out in the open by the invading forces, as they can see much better in the dark than such as we.





Roak finds himself nodding in agreement with those that are inclined to continue on."We should move on after brief rest. We must reach the Lord Marshall before the enemy can mount a surprise attack upon his camp. And we are at least mobile as long as we remain in the saddle; If we camp, our night-seeing foes could surround us and cut off all escape routes."

*HP: 26/53*


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2008)

*Alban*

"I could provide light as we ride in the night, but I fear it would serve as a beacon to attract our foes. I wonder if we are not safer to hold up somewhere in the dark. While our foes can see by night they must come quite close to do so. If we can shelter in these woods and rest we'll be much more effective in the morning. As we ride at night we could stumble into all sorts of ambushes. We know that some of the enemy is beyond us already from the dead we've passed and the distant smoke. We'll almost certainly walk into an ambush before morning. We are all wounded, our mounts are tired and we've exhasted our spells."

OOC: 20 of 40 hp current, I have a couple of cure minor wounds left as well.


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"Please, my fellow warriors, listen to our leader Roak!  He is absolutely correct,as is Padraig.  Our danger will not be lessened if we stop, no, infact, it will be increased!  A stationary target is much easier to hit than a moving one is.  That is why we must keep moving to make it more difficult for our enemies.  We are not provisioned to build a fort and mount an adequate defense here!"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2008)

"I agree, we should press on.  We can't do so at much speed though without risking our horses breaking legs.  However, since we'll be slowed anyway, if one of you will guide my mount I will scout ahead and keep an eye out for our foes; I can see in the darkness as well as they."


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 44/49hp, AC20*

I'll gladly lead your mount, Aidan, my brother!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2008)

*Alban*

Sliding wearily down from his mount and leading it to the stream, Alban nods his head in resignation. "I bow to the majority then, we press on. Just give the horses time to drink and perhaps we can eat a few rations."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw - 14 of 27 HP*

Katherine will take the opportunity to rest and grab a quick bite, and to ensure Caoimhe gets some water and a bit of feed as well.  She'll help with the younglings, too.  When the others are ready to depart, she mounts up without complaint and prepares to ride into the night.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Into the Night*

Having arrived at a conseues, the party rests for perhaps an hour then sets out into the night. The track is softly lite by moonlight and by going slow the party makes decent time. Perhaps two hours into the journey 8pm or so, the party breaks free of the forrest trail into open plains.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

A smile briefly passes Roak's face as the forest falls away from the group and the plains open before them. "We should make better time on the plains," he calls, cantering up beside Nijel. "And we should be less vulnerable to ambush," he adds.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Alban*

Taking his place in the 2nd rank, Alban rides on into the moonlit night. "Yes, I hope you are right." He utters a brief prayer for their continued safe passage.

OOC: +2 to spot, listen, and initiative within 10'.


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 44/49hp, AC20*

Assisting his brother to re-mount his steed, Nijel smiles at Roak.  "Ah, but we are never very vulnerable as long as we have you on our side, Roak!"

When Aidan has regained his saddle, Nijel presses on at a better speed.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 15, 2008)

*Andor springs surprise*

Ha! I knew I had it somewhere!

After dismounting, Andor gave his gelding over to one of the kids to take care of him. In the meantime he rumaged through his pack and clotches and finally pulled out small bone-white carved stick.

Let me see...hmmm...how was it..._Arivae Cinna_!
Andor waves the stick and slightly touches Alban with it, golden glow pulsing from the wand into Albans body, closing some of his wounds. He repeats this once more and then proceeds to treat commander Roak twice and himself once. 

OOC: total +17 for Alban, +17 for Roak and 8 for Andor getting his total to 33/36, charges 45/50.

I'm sorry I forgot I had this, we never, in this few years, had any need for it. It was a gift for me from temple I served when I started my adventuring life as a itinerant bringer of light.

OOC2: I forgot I bought the wand. Initialy I took other enchantments, but finally settled for small amount of healing as I mulled over and came to conclusion that this will not be melee priest (hence DEX instead of STR).

OOC3: JA, you still haven't (dis)allowed Intuitive Strike as martial feat of choice. I'll select something else if you don't allow it, but I'd like to know(probably Rapid Reload for crossbow, but still undecided). Same for Great North feat...

Healing for Alban, Roak and Andor(1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=6, 1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=6, 1d8+5=8)


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 15, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 20 / 39*

Ewan rolls his shoulders and stretches a few kinks out when the party breaks out into the open plains. He lets the horse choose its pace as he watches for signs of small animals or other obstructions that might prove dangerous to the horses.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban sighs with relief as the healing magic takes hold. "Ah that's just in time my friend. I must admit that I was feeling rather dispirited. I should have known the Light would provide for us in our time of need." Alban, nearly restored, rides taller in the saddle.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

Andor
Go ahead i let the clock run out on me..Intuitive strike approved.

OCC:
The party only has two kids with them.....1 12 year old and the baby infant.......


The moon is clear and casts soft moonlight on the high grassed meadows....scanning the sky the party sees that is has traveled south by south west from the patterno of the stars. Looking back to the north/nothwest and south/souteast the moonlite sky is broken by numerous orange glows....the closet one is to the sout but is judged to be more than ten miles away.................the heavist area of fires is back along the route the party traveled.

Is the party going to rest or press on


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 15, 2008)

*Ummm, question?*

OOC: Didn't we ride out with all kids?

Anyhow, I cannot roll invisible castle (I get 404 not found for some reason) ...please someone roll two 1d8+5 for healing Ewan...

Thanks, JA, could you also look for my e-mail on your AOL account? There is question about feats and abilities for Great North...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2008)

OCC: No you sent the other boys off...that is my understanding...


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 15, 2008)

*Indeed*

I checked and you are of course right. Sorry, we did discuss it, but there was too many of them and we sent them toward safety...and probably to their doom  Andor is not happy. (not that he usually is)


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Palading 44/49hp, AC20*

"Let us press onward, then, now that we have more favorable terrain.  And let us travel without lights if we can --  they will be seen for a very long way, especially over this open ground.  I shall not be able to rest well, until we are safe in the bosom of our people!" ooc:  figuratively speaking, of course.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

*Alban*

OOC: Yes, lights out, Alban has dimmed the light from his holy symbol. 

Alban yawns and rubs his eyes. "We've come this far, I see no point in stopping now."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

"Let us ride," says Roak, urging Halcyon into motion.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 15, 2008)

Padraig happily follows as the others mount up and ride away from the stream.

Aura--senses--+2 to spot, listen, search and initiative


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2008)

*To the Marshll*

The pary continues to ride thru the night with only brief stops to rest their horses. Dawn breaks cold and wet and the party is starting to feel the fatigue of battel and travel. Just after dawn the party comes across a small collection of buildings, smoki rising from the chimney, the smell of hot fresh bread in the air and for those skilled in tracking down food, the scent of applwood smoked bacon frying.


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin 44/49hp AC20*

As Nijel smells breakfast being prepared, he thinks back over the past days, weeks, and even months he has spent on the front and on the trail, and a ravenous hunger overtakes him.

"What a great blessing the Light has granted to us in the reaching of our goal!  Let us quickly present ourselves to our hosts and hope that their hospitality matches their skills as cooks!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

"Ho there!" bellows Roak, nearing the compound, and slowing his mount down to a walk. "We come in the name of the King!"


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2008)

*NIjel Bladesong, 44/49 hp AC20*

Presuming that there is a hitching post nearby, Nijel will affix Saint Josiah's reins there and dismount.  "I don't think you'll get an answer, Roak, I think they're all at breakfast!"

Nijel will then move towards the front door, knock, and if no one answers after a moment, try to open it.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 16, 2008)

Not dismounting just yet, Aidan rides up to where Nijel tied off his horse and keeps an eye out.  "With any luck there will be time for a quick breakfast before we have to evacuate them."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 16, 2008)

It seems that we are in time to make a difference at this homestead, the Dragon Saint having guided us throug the night.  We must get these 'steaders moving for safety, although I doubt that they will appreciate the news.  Padraig also stays mounted, waiting for someone else to round up the civilians.

aura--senses--+2 to spot, listen, search and initiative.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2008)

*Alban*

A smile crosses Alban's face at the sight of the compound. He utters a pray of thanks for their safe delivery through the night. He sits tall in the saddle with the light from his holy symbol blazing forth as they approach the compound.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

"The children need rest as well - though they slept in the saddle as we rode, that's no substitute for real rest and good food.  Hopefully there'll be someone here willing to take them in.  A life of adventure in the service is a grand thing indeed, but should be started with a bit more experience under one's belt than these younglings have."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 17, 2008)

*Andor*

We could go on, but I doubt children would hold for much longer. And horses need rest too. We should take a nap of hour or two before continuing. Otherwise, just warn the inhabitants,buy some food and let's continue, we cannot escort them anyhow.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

Getting no answer to his knock, Nijel knocks again, LOUDER, shaking the very walls of the building.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2008)

"We should leave the children with this family," says Cairnwalker, dismounting his horse. "They would be better off with them than riding with a company of the King's operatives."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban listens to the others and replies in a grim tone. "I think we'll see more blood before this is done. If we can safely give the children to these people we should try, but if they have more than they can manage, we may be forced to provide a little longer. We should try to buy some food. Our orders are to destroy anything left behind."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 17, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

Ewan dismounts as he looks around trying to judge how many call this place home. He takes charge of the horses looking for feed and water while the others try to rouse the inhabitants.

[sblock=OOC]Andor's healing on Ewan. (1d8+5=12, 1d8+5=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

At Roak's bellow, the door to two of the houses open and two middle aged farmers appear in the doorway just as Nijel opens one of the doors. Seeing the grimed armored figure in front of thim the man steps back from the door and lets out a cry. The rest of the party begins to assemble in front of the hitching posts and water troughs as Ewan dismoouts and begins to study the area. The other farmer in the doorways says "And how can we be of service to the King this morning"

Ewan
[sblock]From the looks of it you would say three familes perhaps 9 or so adults, ten childern and a small amount of livestock[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2008)

Roak approaches the farmer and removes his helm. "I am Sir Roak Adari. We have ridden through the night, and require food and drink, if you can spare it. Orcs and ogiers wander freely this area. Your homesteads are in danger, as are your very lives." The knight frowns. "I'm afraid you must flee."


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp AC20*

"Begging your pardon, Good Sir, I didn't mean to alarm you.  I fear that I don't look my most presentable at the moment.  We've had some hard fighting for the king in recent days...."    Embarassed beyond belief, Nijel's voice just trails off to silence as he mentally pleads for someone to rescue him from his social predicament.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2008)

*Andor*

Be at piece, goodman. We are here to warn you not to do harm. If you could spare a moment to provide us and these children with some food, we would be very grateful. I am Andor Anade de Andrade, initiate of Light and I call blessings of the Sun upon the inhabitants of this house.  Andor shortly passes into singsong voice of familiar prayer before he catches himself.

Ahm, yes. Please hurry, we are in great danger...


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 44/49hp, AC 20*

When Andor comes to his rescue and finishes his "prayer", Nijel grins broadly at him, claps him on the shoulder, and says, "Thank you, Father Andor!"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 18, 2008)

Having hitched his horse, Aidan joins the conversation "We hate to be the bearer of ill tidings; but we'll do what we can to help you pack your things and escape safely."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 18, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan ties the horses off and joins the others.

"Yes. We still have time for breakfast, but then we will have to get your families together and onto your wagons to leave here. Our forces are not enough to keep the raiders from reaching here before we can bring them to battle. 

"You have approximately 10 adults living here. How many kids do we need to round up and account for? I make it to be another 10. We will need to pack quickly and not send the young ones out with the animals."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban covers the abrupt ending of Andor's blessing with the Light's equivelent of 'amen'. Then he adds, "You will need to prepare to depart in haste. Take what you can move quickly with and prepare to destroy anything else lest it fall into the hands of the Orcs."


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC:  My suggestion for the "Light's equivalent of 'Amen.' "  How about: 

"Let All the Sunshine In"  --  nahhh, too 'dishwasher-detergent-commerciall-y'

"In the Sunshine of Your Love --  nahhh, too Eric-Clapton-y

"By the Light of the Silvery Moon"  --  nahhh, just too hokey

for real now:  How about:
"May the stars shine upon you."  Sound okay??


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC: I was thinking more like "you are my sunshine, my only sunshine..."  

Or perhaps, "you light up my life..."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 18, 2008)

*OOC Andor*

Well, he did finish his prayer for the inhabitants, he just arrested his momentum not to do a sermon  Just to save Nijel from embarasment...

As for amen (meaning truth, divine truth or simply agreement (from Hebrew aman)) how about:
Luxor (0ccultism): A compound word from lux (light) and aur (fire), thus meaning the "Light of (divine) Fire."

Thanks Google


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC: 'Luxor' definately has the historical and etymological merit, but can you dance to it?   

Forgive me, it has been a very long week and the impending weekend has me a little giddy.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 19, 2008)

*Ooc*

If we really want to go for a closing saying for the Light, How about the latin church phrase?

Fiat Lux = Let there be Light.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Luxor -- The Light of (Divine) Fire





			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Fiat Lux -- Let There Be Light




My only problem with "Luxor" is that it sounds too Egyptian, and that it's the name of a casino.
My only problem with "Fiat Lux" is that it's too catholic-sounding.  (Sorry Lou [and any others])

Actually, either one sounds fine to me, or my suggestion, or whatever occurs to any character at the moment.  Maybe we could each develop our own signature "Light" phrase?  And as far as that goes, Nijel isn't really smart enough to be throwing Latin phrases around.  "Ever-ready" or "Energizer" is more his speed.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2008)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Fiat Lux = Let there be Light.




*I like it.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

"Dire news, Dire news....well nothing that cant wait to be heard and if bad tiddings are to be heard it helps if they are heard on a full stomach...refresh yourself and cleand up...I will ask the womenfolk to fix extra"  He then call a few young lads from the house to take your horses and they lead them to the barn.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel bows deeply to his host and says, "Thank you, Lord Marshal for your most welcome hospitality and gracious manner!  We remain at your service for whatever you require of us!"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 21, 2008)

OOC: I don't think we're at the Lord Marshal yet, that's just JA's heading for this segment of the adventure.  This is still the simple homestead.

Padraig looks down from his perch atop Asgell.  I fear you don't understand the situation, friend.  Yours is not the first homestead we have come across during our travels these two days, but it is the first that hadn't been destroyed and raided by orcs and ogiers.  They come this way quickly, leaving no time for niceties.  You should already be grabbing what little you absolutely need and starting  toward safety.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2008)

OOC:  HELP!!  Somebody get Nijel a damp cloth to wash this egg off his face!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2008)

Roak sighs heavily. "I'm afraid my companion speaks the truth. There is little time to tarry. The orcs and their allies will be here soon."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 21, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan goes with the lads to take care of the horses. He looks around to see how much transport the family has available to transport goods trying to figure out how much can be saved.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2008)

*Alban*

Letting the others explain the urgency to the family, Alban decides to focus on the threats and watches for trouble.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 22, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

"There is always time for a good breakfeast" the man replies with a smile..."Go clean up, I am sure the women will have something done in thirty minutes or so".....

Ewan enters the barn and finds a mildly prosperous farm in lifestock..there are 4 milk cows, a bull, tons of chickens and geese and even hutches full of rabbits as well as 8 plow horses....only two large wagons and three carts are to be seen.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 22, 2008)

*Andor*

Just as long as you understand the threat you are under. Waste no time, start packing while we refresh. We will help as we can.

Oh, and please, see that infant gets proper milk and something for the boy too. Thank you.


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Embarassed and guilt-ridden, Nijel will not immediately surrender to his impulse to just accept the man's hospitality and go in the house to stuff his face.  Instead, he will try to get Aidan or Alban to lead the way in!


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan takes in the contents of the barn then starts organizing the boys.

"Make sure you give extra feed and water for your animals as well while we pack. You will need to get both wagons and all the carts out and ready to travel. Your folks will tell you what you need to start packing. Once breakfast is done we will all be leaving before the troubles in the land reach here. There is time as long as we work efficiently and don't tarry."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 22, 2008)

Tired from the long day before and the longer night that followed, Aidan decides to avail himself of the holders hospitality for a short while before helping get them on the road.

After spending a few minutes cleaning up as best as can be done he happily sits down to share breakfast with the family.

"Thank you for your generosity.  It's been some time since we've eaten this well."


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp AC20*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Tired from the long day before and the longer night that followed, Aidan decides to avail himself of the holders hospitality for a short while before helping get them on the road.
> After spending a few minutes cleaning up as best as can be done he happily sits down to share breakfast with the family.
> "Thank you for your generosity.  It's been some time since we've eaten this well."



OOC:  Nijel, thankful for the excuse of serving as protective escort for his brother, is right on Aidan's heels as he heads to the chow line.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2008)

*Alban*

As some of his companions go in Alban comments, "I will stand watch, but I would appreciate if someone could bring me a little breakfast."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine will slip inside and avail herself of some breakfast, taking time to exert her considerable charm to keep the family at ease during the stressful time.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 23, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Saving Nijel from himself and blessing houses while delivering dire news is hungry business. Andor cleans himself, checks upon the baby and her brother and then sits down for some rest and food. He will mostly ignore everyone around him unless directly addressed.


OOC: BTW, infant and boy still don't have names. I name them Theodora and Benedikt if everyone's OK with that so we don't have to type infant and the homestead boy...


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin, 44/49hp, AC20*

"Sit here by me, Father Andor! You never know when you'll need to save me from myself again,"  says Nijel with a sly grin and a conspiratorial wink.  "I'm just relieved and greatly pleased that I have such good friends who keep doing that nasty little chore, no matter how many times I seem to trip myself up.  Rest assured it is much appreciated, and it never goes unnoticed."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

Roak partakes of a small amount of breakfast, but makes sure that the rest of the company receives their share first, including those outside.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 24, 2008)

Padraig stays outside with the horses, keeping his eyes on the road and surrounding lands behind them.  When Roak emerges from the house with food, he gives the warrior a grateful smile.  My thanks, Cairnwalker.  That ride worked up a mighty appetite, but I just can't bring myself to let down my guard yet.  I know Asgell and the other horses need their rest, as do we, but I can't shake the thought of hundreds of orcs and ogiers making their way through these lands, getting ahead of us again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshal*

The party of tired and batterd warriors is served what can only be called one of the most delightful meals they have had in almost 8 months...Mouds of fresh biscuts with just a hint of buttermilk, honey with a hint of smoke and clover, fresh butter, apple cured bacon, and link sausage with a bit of red pepper and a touch of fennel and sage. As they party attacks the platters of food much like they attadked their foes earlier the farmer and his family look on while others come in from the other two houses to hear the story.

During the meal, the farmers  it seems as if there are three familes that created this small farm....you realize you have three grown males, six adolescent males from 14 to 17, three teenage girls   and eight younglings from 6 to ten. In addition there are three older women and two older grandfather types giving a total population of 28 for this small farm. 

When the party begins to tell the occupants about the need to fire the builidngs and the oncoming orcs, the three grown men get hard flinty looks in their eyes and one nods to two of the older boys and the leave the breakfeast meeting.

Breakfeast completed, the spokesman says, "Well from the looks of you and the condition of your mounts...the truth is clear.....but I judge they will consolidate their gains this morning and not press on to this afternoon. This smells like a well thought out plan......from what you have described I imagine they are in the process of building forts in the small draw where Lord Timbehome made his stand for the staging of the next round......" Turning to the assembled men and boys he says "Okay you heard them...Jason, Joseph, John see to the livestock, Bradon and Bailey start hiding the tools and equipment in the cellars....then to the womenfolk he says...take only what you must...pack the rest into chest and we will hide it in the cellars and come back for it when we can"  as he completes this...the two young men renter carrying a large 6 foot long chest, about 4 feet high and about 4 feet wide....even given their strength and vitality it appears as if they are straining to carry it.  The man the produces a key from his pocket and walks over and opens the chest and begins to pull out cloth wrapped bundels from it.

Everyone roll a spot check and  knowledge history  check for me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20+6=14

Katherine has no Knowledge: History skill.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2008)

*Roak Cairnwalker*

*Spot 18
Knowledge: History 23
*


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2008)

*Alban*

From his vantage outside, Alban continues to watch the hills.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin, 44/49hp, AC20*

Nijel's Spot check is 22!!, but his knowledge (history) check is a 1.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1473928/


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 27, 2008)

Ewan joins the lads as they finish tasks and go in to breakfast. He notes the folk's reactions to the news and starts planning the next leg of the group's journey to the Marshall.

[sblock]
Spot Check (1d20+9=25)
No Knowledge History
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 27, 2008)

Padraig, still waiting outside, watches the activity begin and starts to relax.  Knowing that the family is preparing to leave the farm he is able to stop worrying about the need to force them.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 28, 2008)

*Andor*

History roll (1d20+8=22) 
Spot check (1d20+3=13) 

Andor eats his fill and then finally pays attention to his surroundings. He observes inhabitants preparing for exodus, but offers no comment or help unless either directly asked or he sees the need of spiritual support in someone. (morale trouble or covert views etc)

He perks somewhat at the sight of great trunk being carried in.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 29, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshal*

Slowly the man places the bundels on the freshly cleared tabel and beings to unwrap them. The first item unwrapped is a long sword with a silver handel and cross piece encased in a scarlet red leather sheath. While clean and bright, both sword and sheath show signs of usage. The second and third bundels also are long swords but are less ornate. The next serious of items that are produced from the trunk are a three chain shirts matched with leather greaves. Finally, three baldrics are removed for the case...they are of red and black leather and have the number s 1/1/1 on it......

For Andor, Roak and Ewan
[sblock]As the baldrics are revealed your grasp of military history click and putting the numbers with the regemential colors you know that these men were members of the 1st squad of the 1st company of the 1st regiment. This particual squad of men along with the 2/1/1 were made famous 15 years ago when during a border skirmish with the D'shai they mounted what was to be an almost sucidal charge against the D'shai commanding generals position during which the slew the general's bodyguard and broke the moral of the D'shai forces losing two of it's members and only three survivors from both squads. The squads numbers were retired and today the squads are know as A/1/1 and B1/1/1/[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 29, 2008)

*Andor*

Andor stands up.

Unexpected help to be sure!

He salutes sharply.

We, who died already, go again to face the Reaper. May Light bless you in your endeavors.

OOC: maybe in Four Lands better fit is "face the Darkness", but what the heck, it is translation from Croatian so it is already little skewered...this is from the book Blato (Mud), historical novel put in early 20th century Croatia

In somewhat somberer tone he adds...
Trouble really has a way of finding always same people for world saving.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for All]Hello, all!

I have to apologize for the slow (no) posting over the last couple of days. Had a meeting with my supervisor at work, and there are some company changes going into place I have to do a lot of thinking about to figure out if it's gonna be bad or good. Basically I'm obsessing over it to the point I can't think about much else right now.

Bear with me - I promise I'll get back into it shortly!

JA - if you want to take care of Katherine 'till I can post regularly again, that would be great![/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 29, 2008)

Ewan stands as well and bows to the gentlemen.

"It is an honor to meet you. Any help I may give to get your families ready to move to safety is yours. I'm sure the Lord Marshall will be glad to make your acquaintance again. Although I'm also sure he wishes the circumstances were different, as do I."


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin 44/49hp, Ac20*

Nijel sees the numbers, to be sure, but has no idea what they signify.  So he is a little alarmed when Andor stands and salutes.  Always eager to give proper military courtesy like a good NCO, however, Nijel will henceforth treat this gentleman as his superior officer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Though an irregular to the core and thus not given to formal military protocol, Katherine notes the deference paid these men and resolves to treat them with the same respect - though likely not in the form they're accustomed to.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

Roak too stands, and nods in respect as he sees the regimental numbers upon the baldrics. "It is an honor to stand among such heroes," he says. "Your deeds precede you. I have spent much time studying your victory against the D'Shai; truly spectacular. Know that your valor had inspired and guided me in my own martial studies."


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 30, 2008)

Spot: (1d20+5=6) 
Kn(History): (1d20+3=16) 

Aidan's eyebrows raise in suprise, he'd not expected to find seasoned veterans ready for a fight in the unassuming farmhouse.

Finishing his breakfast, Aidan then stands and makes good on his promise to help the family prepare to evacuate.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 30, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

"It was both a sad and a glorious day" he repsonds to the well wishes...."I will see that my family is ready to leave in two hours. Please make yourself welcome"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2008)

"Thank you for your hospitality," says Roak with a short bow. "We dare not tarry long. We must reach the Lord Marshall, and soon, and bring him the dispatches which we carry."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2008)

*Alban*

Seeing the others have finished, Alban seeks a little hospitality for himself before they perpare to ride again.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

OOC:  Having hoped that they would accompany these elder heroes, Nijel had just filled his plate and sat down again.  Now, seeing his compatriots leaving or preparing to leave, he sighs, looks wistfully at the meal before him, and rises regretfully.  Then, an inspiration strikes Nijel, and he withdraws from his pocket a large handkerchief.  He places as much of the bacon and sausage from his plate onto the handkerchief as will fit, and wraps it securely into a bundle to hang on the horn of his saddle.

IC:  Giving the aged hero a crisp salute, Nijel says, "I always fully resupply whenever I have the opportunity, Sir, because Hunger is an enemy of armies that is every bit as dire as orcs and ogiers.  I thank you for your hospitality and bid you safe and uneventful travels."


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 3, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

"Very well, Roak. I believe we have time to assist them prepare, but if you say we must go then I am ready.

"It was an honor to meet you, sirs. I look forward to learning from your experiences at a later time."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 3, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

With brisk effiecency the household goods are packed into the wagons and the furniture and other larger items hidden in the cellars along with large bags of grain and seed. Suprising even the party, the men themselves set fire to the barns and homes and as they burn the party realizes how clever the farmers are being.  The flames and debris will fall over the entrances to the cellars erasing any signs of their existence. A closer inspection of the wagon shows that they are almost excluively piled high with food stuffs, cheese, smoked meats, fruits as well as kegs of ale and beer.The younger male residents of the farm have the livestock assembled and within five hours the party is ready to set leave. Just as they are preparing to depart, they see smoke clouds once again rise into the sky this time in almost a ring around the farmstead.  Having assembled their familes the three older men anounce that they are ready to leave the spokeman saying "We should follow a side trail away from the main road if that is acceptable."

OCC: sorry for the slow posting guys, work has been kicking my butt, i hope the pace will get back to normal for me after next week but i will continue to use the weekends to play catch up.


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

"What says Captain Roak?  Do we try to sneak away by a side trail, or do we take this opportunity to rid the world of more orcs and ogiers?  I shall follow your lead, as always."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2008)

*Andor*

OOC: Five hours?!

If Roak decides party doesn't travel immediately, Andor takes opportunity to sleep hoping to recover his spells. Even for two hours shut eye after whole night of traveling will be helpful.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2008)

*Alban*

At first trying to help with preparation, Alban soon gives in to utter exhaustion. A few hours sleep will be required if there is any hope of his surviving another day.


----------



## Leif (Feb 4, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

OOC:  Having filled his belly well for the first time in recent memory, Nijel is feeling quite good.  While some of his fellows take advantage of this lull in the fighting to sleep, Nijel stands guard over them and patrols the perimeter of our temporary bivouac site.

IC:  "Rest well, my friends.  After you have slept, perhaps someone can spell me on watch, and I can also rest a bit?"

OOC:  As he patrols, Nijel will gnaw on the bacon and sausage that he bundled into his handkerchief, and sip a bit of watered wine from his skin.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

Roak considers the situation for several minutes. "Let us take the side trail. While I would rather be slaying orcs and ogiers, our task is more important. It would also do us well to have a guide that knows the land."


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

"I implore you, Captain Roak, let our weary lads rest for a bit now.  They have labored valiantly and with great dedication, but their mortal bodies can only maintain such a taxing pace for a limited time!  Even the Lord Marshall would not have us labor until our hearts burst!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

*Assuming that we have had 5 hours, I would guess that everyone has grabbed some rest.*


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2008)

*ohh, you were speaking AFTER the five hours!!*

OOC: Nevermind.  Let's get going then!


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 5, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

Having decided to take a small track to the north east, the party soon finds itself on not more than a deer trail making it hard going for the wagons and livestock as well as those mounted.

Roll a spot check everyone?


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2008)

*Nijel finally SAW something!*

Nijel's spot check is: drum roll, please...  23!

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1483013/

Actually, with the +2 from Alban and +2 more from Padraig, that's 27!  Or "just" 25 if those two don't stack....


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban yawns and rubs the sleep from his eyes having trouble focusing today.

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+4=9)
Did we rest long enough to get any healing or spells back?


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2008)

*Padraig*

Padraig, still clearly focused on keeping his companions safe from any further ambush, watches the surrounding vegetation with almost draconic intensity.

[sblock=ooc] spot check (1d20+3)=23 Go nat 20! [/sblock]

Aura--Senses--+2 on spot, listen, search and initiative.

Did everyone remember to take their +2?


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 6, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Spot check (1d20+5=16)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2008)

OOC: Heh, I fogot the bonus as well as the +2 that Alban is giving anyone within 10'. Alban would have had a 13, but in fairness I'll take the 9, since I really should have remembered.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 6, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock*

Spot: (1d20+7=19)

Having benefited from a short nap at the farmstead, Aidan keeps an eye out while on the trail.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Spot Check: 1d20+10=23


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Roak rides toward the rear of the group, trying to remain on guard despite the exhaustion of the long flight.


*Spot=16 with bonuses*


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 7, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

In the close confines of the deer trail, Ewan leads his horse from a vantage closer to the party than is his normal want. His keeps his senses alert for anything out of place.

[sblock=OOC]Spot check with one Aura boosting it. (1d20+11=31)

I guess Ewan is a little paranoid at this point. Nat 20 on the Spot check.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 8, 2008)

For Rhun,Draco,Mowgli,Pyrex,Neurotic,Redclaw and Leif
[sblock]As you travel down the deer trail you can see obivious signs that people and livestock have passed this way within the last few hours.[/sblock]

The Trail continues to twist and turn and those familar with the wilderness sense that the grade is increasing and you are heading towards hilly ground. Several small streams intersect the trail and as the party goes along it further the woods to either side become dense with large oaks and ash trees some towering almost 150 feet into the air.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Unless those who fled ahead of us are making extraordinarily good speed, we may soon begin to overtake them."  OOC:  Does their spoor seem to be increasing in either amount or freshness?

"I suppose we should try to keep them ahead of us if we can, so that we don't abandon them to the marauding orcs and ogiers.  Still, our own errand has some urgency of its own......."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 8, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

We didn't stop to follow the boys and these people are probably better prepared for skirmish with few orcs then those boys were.

They are warned and they flee to safety. It will not be safe wherever they go if we don't warn Lord Marshal.

I'm not saying we shouldn't stop and help if help is needed, just not to slow until it IS needed.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 8, 2008)

"I really don't see us catching whoever is ahead of us. We have just as much baggage and livestock with us. Such things only move so fast."

Ewan turns to the older hero guiding the group along this back trail.

"Sir, would you have an educated guess as to which of your neighbors we are following? Do we need to try to push the pace to catch them? Will they be able to handle themselves if they run into trouble up ahead?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin 44/49hp AC:20*

OOC:  Nijel, unable to find any fault in Andor's and Ewan's logic, resolves to keep his big mouth shut for awhile.  After this comment:

"Well, then, shouldn't we get moving again?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2008)

*Alban*

The Priest nods, "We really should keep moving. We have a message to deliver after all."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2008)

Roak nods in accordance with all of the others' words. "We should certainly keep moving. Our task is our priority. And chances are, this whole area is crawling with orcs. Any delays could keep us from reaching the Lord Marshall."


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin 44/49hp AC:20*

OOC:  Then Nijel will attempt to assemble those of the group who do not have other tasks to perform, and move onward.

"Let's keep the rest of the group moving forward, fellows, while our compatriots tend to their concerns!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 10, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

The party continues along the deer track for perhaps another two hours headed in a north west direction. When the sun begins to show signs of it being late afternoon, the track opens up into a large clearing perhaps some 500 yards by 300 yards. In the center upon a small hill stands an old fortified manor house. The hill upon which it sets has been surroned with stone around it's base creating a walled effect which rises some 25 feet into the air before it reaches the crown of the hill which has been leveled and smoothed andupon which the house itself has been built. One road leads up to the house running the full lenght of the southern wall until it turns north and then east onto the crown of the hill.

Sharp eyes detect numerous people, wagons and live stock close to the manor.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2008)

*Alban*

As they approach, Alban looks for any sign of the Lord Marshall or other survivors among the people here.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin 44/49hp AC:20*

OOC:  Do any of us know any details about this place where we are now?  I'd offer a skill check, but Nijel has no approptiate skills for this.  When we get close enough to speak to someone, Nijel will use his diplomacy (+11) and sense motive (+12) skills to gauge the mood and attitude of the people here.  [diplomacy check: 23; sense motive check: 25.] http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1487929/


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 11, 2008)

Padraig shakes his head in concern, sure that what he's seeing is another determined yet foolhardy effort to resist the invading forces.  Quietly, so that only his own companions can here, he says, I admire their courage, but these folk need to learn that they are not warriors.  Defensive stonework or not, they will be destroyed if they try to dig in here.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Ewan, is this rally point?

[sblock=If not rally point]
"We may have a problem if these are just people trying to defend themselves. We know they don't stand a chance. They might repel several raiding parties, but once orcs organize they'll be overrun.

And we cannot just leave them.

Maybe we could stay, help organize further exodus and defend them until they withdraw. We can send a messenger or two toward Lord Marshall."
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin 44/49hp AC:20*

"Andor, I am against any of us staying behind to die with these deperate souls.  While doing so would be very noble, it would be in blatant disregard for our orders from the Lord Marshal and our mission.  Our path to glory lies elsewhere, my friend."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2008)

I am surprised at your attitude, Nijel. There can be no greater glory then to die in defending the innocents, can there?

I'm not for throwing my life away before I had fulfilled my purpose, but leaving innocents to die at orcs hands is harsh and callous at the least and outright evil if we do nothing at all.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 11, 2008)

*Padraig*

Yet defending these few will have no impact on the greater good.  Delivering our message, and doing our part in the larger conflict may make the difference in the final outcome, and save thousands like this.  Think of all of those who will die if the orcs overrun the Lord Marshal and his forces.  We must ensure that they are informed and prepared.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I am surprised at your attitude, Nijel. There can be no greater glory then to die in defending the innocents, can there?
> I'm not for throwing my life away before I had fulfilled my purpose, but leaving innocents to die at orcs hands is harsh and callous at the least and outright evil if we do nothing at all.



"Yes, I, also, am surprised by my own words!  'Twas not very long ago at all that I would have been standing fast by your side to defend men such as these.  But my new friends have been teaching me the wisdom of keeping our eyes upon our first duty, which is to the Lord Marshal."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade, lawyer of Good*

And where does it stop, Padraig? Do you kill baby goblin because it MAY become greatest warchief in history? And who are you to say that our mission is more important then lives of these people? Look who we found in simple farmstead  - Andor indicates retired heroes party's traveling with - who knows who may be important in the incoming war...

I say we should at least attempt to warn them, to dissuade them of this foolishness or at least to send loved ones onward with us.

Nijel, you are paladin. Is duty so important to leave these people helpless.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

"You must make your own choice, Andor.  As for me and any others that agree with me, we will choose to obey our Lord Marshal first.  If you truly search your heart and find that the welfare of these is above your oath and your loyalty to the Lord Marshal, then you must stay and fight alongside of them.  I do not think that any of us will fault you for such action, but neither will we neglect what we see as our primary duty to the Lord Marshal.  Without the Lord Marshal, people like this would never have experienced what freedoms and pleasures that they have had up to now."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 11, 2008)

*Padraig*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> And where does it stop, Padraig? Do you kill baby goblin because it MAY become greatest warchief in history? And who are you to say that our mission is more important then lives of these people?




Andor, you surprise me with your flawed logic.  I am not suggesting we kill anyone, just that we not die uselessly here when we might make a difference somewhere else.  Would you dive into sea full of sharks with an innocent child, just to comfort his last few moments, rather than staying alive and possibly freeing a hundred just like him?  I know it is a harsh question, but this is a harsh time.  We can do nothing but delay the inevitable here.  There is a chance we can do more with our original mission.

As to your second question, who are you to say that it is not?  As I see it, I am following orders, with the hoep that they will serve the greater good.  It is you who is suggesting that we alter our course, neglecting our orders.  And as I have said, I don't think our presence will save any lives, just extend them for a day or two at most.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

"My Friends!  We battle for the same cause here!  Let us not strive against each other as well as against the Orcs and Ogiers!  Can't we agree to put aside such bickering while our war lingers on?  THEN, we can beat hell out of each other at our leisure!!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

Roak listens to the heated debate quietly, and then finally speaks. "We have our orders, and that is to get our dispatches to the Lord Marshall with all possible haste. I for one do not relish the thought of a court martial. We will do our best to convince these people to continue on their way, but if they decide to stay they will be on their own. I do not like it, but our first duty is to the crown."


*And for the record, I have no doubt that JA would have our PCs court martialed.  *


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *And for the record, I have no doubt that JA would have our PCs court martialed.  *



SURELY NOT!!  He's such a Sweet DM, after all!!     I feel certain that he'd forgive everyone, make s'mores with us and sing Kum-Ba-Ya...

[sblock=Rhun]I found IC thread and RG thread, but I couldn't locate OOC for Red Hand of Doom....[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]
You posted in the OOC thread for RHoD. LOL. So you must have found it.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Ooc:*

[sblock=Rhun]So I did, so I did.  I guess I was confused because OOC doesn't appear in the title of that thread?  Anyway, nevermind!  [/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Roak listens to the heated debate quietly, and then finally speaks. "We have our orders, and that is to get our dispatches to the Lord Marshall with all possible haste. I for one do not relish the thought of a court martial. We will do our best to convince these people to continue on their way, but if they decide to stay they will be on their own. I do not like it, but our first duty is to the crown."




"Everyone must make their own choices.  That goes no less for those on the hill than it does for us.  We can spare time to bring them news of what is coming, and help them evacuate if they choose to.  However, if they choose to stay and fight in full knowledge of what they face that is their choice.  In either eventuality we can't stay long; we need to be on our way to the Lord Marshall so that _he_ has time to prepare for the army at our back."


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 44/49hp, AC20*

"Well said, Aidan, my Brother.  Let us hurry and tell them this news and then be on our way."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

Roak puts spur to his mount's flank, cantering forward toward the hill. "WHO COMMANDS HERE?" he bellows, his voice booming through the air.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2008)

*Alban*

About to speak, Alban decides to wait and see what sort of response Roak gets rather than make his own attempt to see the people in charge.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 11, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

[sblock=OOC]Ewan may know but Draco has no clue whether this is the rally point or not so I won't comment on that.[/sblock]

"We are here to provide news of the troubles on the Border that are now moving inward. We are not enough nor experienced enough to make these folk effective defenders if they are not trained already in the time we have. The gentlemen who brought us along this last leg have the experience to make these folk listen. Let them handle the people while we deal with our orders and find the Lord Marshall."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 12, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

That is all I ask, Commander Roak. We cannot leave without at least attempting to help them. As for ignoring our orders, I suggested that we send forward runners, people such as Ewan, skilled in fast movement and avoiding of enemies.

Day or two we could buy for this fort might mean the difference between saving most of them, even maybe having our retreat lines reinforced by true soldiers and sure death for the lot of them.

Orders were given in one known situation, this is something that alters that situation. Therefore orders are not valid except as a general guidelines and final destination we have to reach.

Would you slay an infant because your superior ordered it, Padraig? I know I draw harsh parallels, but it seems we are already upon slippery slope that leads to darkness.

I will go with the rest of you only if we do what we can to convince them to go.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 12, 2008)

Padraig scowls at the priest and tests the grip of his spear.  Then he visibly calms himself, pushing the insulting accusations aside.  You must look beyond what is directly in front of you, Andor.  I do not want these folk to die, and I am willing to lay my life down to protect such as these.  I'm just not short-sighted enough to believe that staying here will accomplish anything but adding our deaths to theirs, where continuing with our mission might actually save many.  

To answer your question, I would not strike that infant down, just like I will not ride into this camp and kill any in it.  But you have not answered mine.  Would you dive after the child into the sharks, to die with him, rather than working to save those you could?  For that is our choice here.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Andor, how dare you presume to know what circumstances caused our Lord Marshal to give us the orders he did!  You speak as if you think that know his job better than he does!  I will not stand idly by and listen to such blasphemous and insubordinate talk.  If you insist on continuing to behave this way you had best be ready to defend yourself! You are more than welcome to stay here and do as you see fit.  I am proceeding with our mission, now, so all who are with me, ONWARD!"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 12, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

If there was a chance that I might save it I'd go for it, I might save him and, if not, I MIGHT get out of the water again. If it was already dead I wouldn't. It is as simple as that. But, of course, it's easy to talk, maybe I have hidden fear of the sea or sharks.

I didn't mean to imply that you would kill an infant, Padraig, I just used it as a metaphor. I wanted to say that blindly following orders is not for paladins or priests or morally strong men in general.

Andor notices the tension, but is quite sure in his argument.


Easy Nijel, I already said I will go onward, I just want to make sure people here are aware of the danger they face. And that much time we can spare. If you think you don't, go. 

I'm NOT countermanding Lord Marshal's orders, I just react to the situation at hand. And I'll ask again, would you ride by suffering people just because you have an order to go somewhere? There are no orders that say ignore people you meet, just to torch their homes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2008)

*To The Lord Marshall*

For Alban
[sblock]You see no signs of the Lord Marhsall but you do catch a glimpse of a few martial type lance pennants moving aobut the crest[/sblock]

For Nijel
[sblock]The mood of the people you are traveling with is grim and determined, you have yet to reach the crest and meet the other people.[/sblock]

For Ewan
[sblock]This is not the rally point, the Lord Marshall is to the south west, you traveled Northwest to reach this location.[/sblock]

In a sudden burst of movement, the armoured clad figure or Roak leaves the party and moves at a cantor towards the crest bellowing "Who commands here"  Reaching the road running along the base of the fortfied manor he is meet with a line of archers to his left and as he turns towads the road leading up to the crest he is meet by three mounted riders in antique style armor and an elder voice calls out "Who wishes to know..but first declare yourself  friend or foe"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 12, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Time for discussion has passed. We need to be with Commander Roak. We can clear this up once we have time for that.

Andor turns his gelding toward incoming riders, ignoring for now any further comment on the previous topic.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel rides as hard as he can to Roak's side, making a point to beat Andor there handily.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban shakes his head at the paranoia of the guards he thinks to himself, don't they know we face orcs and worse, not brave knights? 

He rides forward at a more measured pace, seeing no point in putting more strain on his overtaxed mount.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 12, 2008)

Aidan rides up behind the others, letting Roak take the lead in the introductions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 13, 2008)

*Righteous Protest*

I would neve never have poor little innocent charcters court maritaled or put them in a damed if you damend if you dont postion. i just would not it would not be fair 


OCC: Anyone want to buy some swampland in arizona?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC: *Cough*, 8ull$h!+, *Cough*  

Anybody got a Ricola?


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor lets Nijel have his little victory riding at measured non-threatening pace toward incoming guards.


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Andor lets Nijel have his little victory riding at measured non-threatening pace toward incoming guards.



OOC:  As if Andor could possibly have prevented this!  haha


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 14, 2008)

*Andor*

OOC:   True, Nijel, but he can have wisdom high enough not to even try, so everyone is happy   

OOC2: sorry for creating so much furrore about it, it just feels right for chosen of Pelor as orcs are representatives of Darkness that is his natural enemy...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

After listening intently to the discussion amongst her friends, Katherine urges Caoimhe forward with Roak and the rest.

_It's good to ride with a team that can think for themselves!  I'm all for following orders for the most part, but sometimes the greater good calls for a little independence of spirit!_


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC:   True, Nijel, but he can have wisdom high enough not to even try, so everyone is happy
> 
> OOC2: sorry for creating so much furrore about it, it just feels right for chosen of Pelor as orcs are representatives of Darkness that is his natural enemy...



OOC:  To tell you the absolute truth, I can't really remember how this argument even started.  DON'T remind me!  I can go back and read it if I want.   


Nijel says, "Let us all strive to be so wise, friend Andor, and let us be Peacemakers and Friends as well!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2008)

Roak eyes down the line of archers, and then turns his attention to the mounted riders. Urging Halcyon into a trot toward the men, Cairnwalker boldly approaches. "I am Sir Roak Adari, called Cairnwalker, Knight of Gwynedde and Agent of the King. We bring grim and dire tidings, and would speak with those who fight for Crown and Country."


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel mutely sits astride Saint Josiah at Roak's side, adding his aura of pure good to the Warblade's words.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2008)

Alban follows Nijel's lead and stands mute trying to look impressive with his over-sized holy symbol on his chest.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

The old man sitting in the center of the three horsemen answers Roak Challange "Well met then Sir Roak I am called "Regan, Baronet Rushmore" welcome to my home your arrival and warning is most timely, I fear we are to be best within a day or two" At this time as the party has more or less concertrated in front of the old man they find themself more or less neatly boxed in by the appeareace of a squad which were to the left and right of the hill and which moved into postion when the party was stopped by Baron Regean"


Anyone want to roll a Knowledge Histroy, Area or Nobility?


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel's only knowledge skill is Knowledge (Religion), (Aidan was always the smart one, just ask our mother).  His Knowledge (Religion) check is a 16, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 17, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

Ewan studies the baron's men as they move in to cut off any easy withdrawal. With the forces descending on his homeland coming, Ewan hopes he doesn't have to give any of these men his 'message' to convince them to let the group continue on it's mission.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Geography) Check (1d20+7=13)
This is the only Knowledge skill Ewan has that might give him any clue who this Baron is.

Spot check with one Aura boosting it. (1d20+11=26)
Ewan's general paranoia looking for a way out of trouble before it starts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 17, 2008)

Padraig looks on in concern as the soldiers move to surround them.  He spares Andor a brief glance, then maneuvers himself to the middle of the unit to ensure that his aura affects them all.

Aura--Senses--+2 to search, spot, listen and initiative


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2008)

*Roak "Cairnwalker"*

"Well met, my lord," says Roak with a nod. "I am afraid we have little time. D'Shai forces are not far behind us."


*
Knowledge: History 24
KNowledge: Local 11
*


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Yes, my Lord, I fear that if we tarry here for very long at all, we will be engaged in bloodshed again, sooner than we would prefer."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban considers the old man and the men crowding around. Holding his tongue and his axe for now.

[sblock=For the DM]Alban's knowledge skills run to other things, but I managed a 21 (natural 20) on an untrained knowledge check and an 11 on a profession soldier check of that helps.

Untrained Knowledge check and Profession Soldier checks (1d20+1=21, 1d20+3=11)[/url][/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2008)

*Andor the Historian*

History check (1d20+8=28) 
OOC: Woo hooo! Natural talent 



> D'Shai forces are not far behind us.




OOC: WTF?!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: WTF?!




*Did I mess something up? Aren't the orcs and ogiers the forces of the D'Shai?*


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"Lord Rushmore, I _know_ that it is merely out of a sense of love and loyalty to you that your men have just moved to surround us, but I would respectfully ask you to instruct them to desist from this.  We are not your foemen!  We, too, have dulled our steel many times on the bones and armor of countless orcs and ogiers, and we shall do so again, in service to God, Country, and People like yourselves.  We ask nothing in return, but to be encircled like common thieves is an affront to us, to the Lord Marshall, and all that we stand for."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC: That's why I love having a Paladin in the party. You tell em Nigel!

Alban looks afronted as well. He does his best to appear menacing with his long axe and heavy armor stained with so much ogre blood.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Content to let the Paladins and other Warrior types talk, Katherine does her best to blend without appearing to skulk, if you know what I mean.  In general, she'd prefer not to be noticed until she's ready to act.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2008)

Roak looks completely relaxed, even surrounded as he is by the Baronet's men-at-arms. Perhaps it was confidence, or perhaps the knight just didn't consider the men to be a threat. He holds his hand up at Nijel, a slight smile playing upon his handsome features "Take no offense at my companion's demeaner, my lord. We have seen hard fighting, harder riding, and have had little sleep. I'm afraid all of our nerves are a bit frayed. Perhaps we can speak somewhere, a bit more privately?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

*Nijel Bladlsong, Paladin*

OOC:  Nijel says nothing, but it is evident from his demeanor that he is highly miffed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

Having made his commetn, the party around the old Baron almost reacts violently at the perceived disrespect from the young paladin towards their lord. Arrows along the wall begin to be notched and footmen begin moveing restlessly until the old Baron raises a hand "It is usually customary for army officers to show respect to superiors even retired one" then smiling he says but stress at times ofent prevents us from putting our best foot forward"


Everyoen who rolled over 20 for knowledge
[sblock]Baronet Rushmore retired some thirty years ago just at the end of the war with the D'shai empire with the rank of Major General. When he retired his bodyguuard and many senior nco's also retired with him to his ancesetral lands[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC:  If you think that Nijel was disrespectful, then you weren't reading all of my post!  I stand by what I posted.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2008)

*Leif*

oCC: just the old man's personality...


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> oCC: just the old man's personality...



OOC:  In that case, Nijel has looks that kill for the retainers that threatened him.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Roak offers the baronet a short bow, as much as he can offer from his position atop Halcyon. "As I stated, my lord, the last several days have been difficult. Please don't take our terseness as disrespect. The valor of the General's many deeds against the D'Shai resonates within our own hearts. It is our honor to be in your presence."


*Diplomacy +5 if needed, to try to get the Baronet to look favorably on us. Perhaps with a +2 situational modifier for know the General's history? *


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Roak offers the baronet a short bow, as much as he can offer from his position atop Halcyon. "As I stated, my lord, the last several days have been difficult. Please don't take our terseness as disrespect. The valor of the General's many deeds against the D'Shai resonates within our own hearts. It is our honor to be in your presence."
> *Diplomacy +5 if needed, to try to get the Baronet to look favorably on us. Perhaps with a +2 situational modifier for know the General's history? *



OOC:  Thanks for trying to cover for me, dude!     How's about if I just shut the hell up now?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Thanks for trying to cover for me, dude!     How's about if I just shut the hell up now?




*Just remember, we are playing in a realm based on medieval feudal society. An insult can mean death for those without sufficient societal standing.  *


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Just remember, we are playing in a realm based on medieval feudal society. An insult can mean death for those without sufficient societal standing.  *



OOC:  I still don't think that I insulted anyone.  I was just trying to make sure that we didn't get jumped by someone.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> I still don't think that I insulted anyone.  I was just trying to make sure that we didn't get jumped by someone.




*Don't worry about getting jumped. Cairnwalker will protect Nijel. *


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Don't worry about getting jumped. Cairnwalker will protect Nijel. *


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 21, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

Ewan looks at Roak at the mention of the General then nods to the archers on the wall and slings his bow onto his back.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 21, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "It is usually customary for army officers to show respect to superiors even retired one"




"I'm quite sure my brother intended no disrespect m'lord Baron, but what my companion says is true.  We're on an important mission with a large enemy force close behind.  We would happily share what we know of the force behind us, but then, with your permission, we need to be on our way."

OOC: +5?  Psh.  Aidan tries to calm him with Diplomacy +12.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel whispers his thanks to Aidan:

"Thanks, Brother!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

Somewhat mollifed by the diplomacy exerted by Aidan and Roak the old lord says "Junior officers are often better seen and not heard especially if they do not know what is proper to say or address" then turning his attention to other matters he continues "Why are you off. you have no desire to defend the people of our land?"

OCC: would i every allow a duel to occur over a measily insult ?
Gee first the courtmartial and now the insult bit...I think Rhun must think i am a sneaky calculating cold hearted dm instead of the nice understanding sunshine dispositoned individual i am


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: +5?  Psh.  Aidan tries to calm him with Diplomacy +12.




*Hey, I thought +5 was pretty good for a fighter-type! *


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Somewhat mollifed by the diplomacy exerted by Aidan and Roak the old lord says "Junior officers are often better seen and not heard especially if they do not know what is proper to say or address" then turning his attention to other matters he continues "Why are you off. you have no desire to defend the people of our land?"




"My lord Baronet, it is my fondest desire to defend the people of Gwynedde. I would gladly sacrafice my life to that purpose. But I am afraid that I have been given my orders, and my duty comes first. We must reach the Lord Marshall and deliver our dispatches, and we must reach him before the dark armies of D'Shai." Roak's face is grim as he speaks the words, and frowns slightly before continuing. He knew the Baronet would not like his next words, but the knight had to try to convince the man that making a stand here would be suicidal. "My lord, I must protest your intention to stand here against the coming evil. We have seen the size of the force moving through the region, and you will be overwhelmed. You must make your way to the Lord Marshall, and add your strength to his."




			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: would i every allow a duel to occur over a measily insult ?
> Gee first the courtmartial and now the insult bit...I think Rhun must think i am a sneaky calculating cold hearted dm instead of the nice understanding sunshine dispositoned individual i am




*Since everytime I turn around in one of your games there is a new, cunning, evil scheme being hatched, I figure I'd best watch myself.*


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 22, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, Scout for the Southern Operatives*

Ewan clears his throat and steps up to Roak.

"Sir. I hate to contradict you, but I don't believe the horde chasing us is employed by D'Shai. For all the troubles we've had with those neighbors, they are still human. The horde most definitely is not human. I don't think that prickly thing the D'Shai call honor would allow them to employ those beasts. After we get word to the Lord Marshall, we will need to find out who has organized these orcs and ogiers."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

Roak nods at Ewan. "Perhaps you are right, my friend. Perhaps not. I find it likely that the D'Shai are behind this, or at least partnered with the orcs and ogiers. Still, at this point, there is no proof." The knight turns his attention back to the Baronet. "Regardless, the force of orcs and ogiers bearing down upon us is truly vast. You cannot stand against them."



*I think I may have misunderstood the first post, but it seems the orcs and ogiers are in league with the D'Shai. *


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 22, 2008)

Padraig moves close to Roak and asks quietly, hoping to keep the baron or his men from hearing, Sir, might the baron qualify as someone in authority, making him a viable recipient for our dispatch?

OOC: I just reread that first post and Timberholme said the Lord Marshal or someone in authority...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> OOC: I just reread that first post and Timberholme said the Lord Marshal or someone in authority...





*Good catch, Redclaw. Though, considering the Baronet is a relatively minor noble, (beneath  a true baron if I remember my noble ranks correctly), and a retired general, he problem doesn't truly qualify as someone in authority. However, I suppose JA should answer this. I'm guessing our PCs would know who would constitute a proper authority.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

OCC: Yes a baronet is below that of Baron and is considered one of the lower ranks of nobility for sure...the sticking point comes in that the man is a retired Major General (two stars) and while you can retire from the service and lose active command..you still retain the rank even if you are only a reserve so to speak.......


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

Slowly the old baron turns his horse and with a gesutre indicates that the group is to follow him up to the manor. As they move upward towards the hill's crown it becomes obvious that this is a very defensable position. As he moves towards the manor he comments "No we can not stand against them but what we can do is delay them given time for our forces to assemble and strike. They dare not leave us unmolested less they face strikes against their supply lines...but we are hidden here for a few days....."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2008)

*Alban*

"General, I truly wish we could stay and aid in the defense of this place. It would be an honor to fight along side you and these men. Unfortunately, our orders compel us to move on. I believe our mission is to get the word back so that those strike forces will be assembled."
With a sigh of resignation he continues, "However, I have a notion as to how we might take at least a little pressure off you. I'm sure there are carts and chests among the goods brought here that won't actually be needed now that people have arrived. My companions and I are heavily armed. We could take a couple of stout carts loaded with chests of stones. We'd need to hitch up 4 or even 6 heavy draft horses to each one to keep our speed up, but it might make a tempting target that would draw some of the enemy to follow us. We'd need to secure the chests with heavy chains and locks. If we can keep moving hard and fast we should be able to keep some of the enemy busy. Once we draw an enemy strong enough to perhaps best us we could startle the horses into a mad dash and then take a new path. By the time the enemy catches up to the carts and finds they have been tricked we should be well away." He shrugs, "I know it isn't much, but if it might buy you even a little time..."


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel is not saying A WORD!


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

OCC: Spoilsport for not letting me test Rhun theory on insulting nobility


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Oh yeah, well


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

"An idea worth considering indeed" the old baronet says...."Come let us have lunch and we can discuss how best to protect the people and spread word as we may"

Who follows the old baron


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

Alban will follow.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2008)

Roak's follows after the baronet. "Thank you, my lord. Your hospitality is greatly appreciated."


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel quietly falls in alongside Roak, being extra careful to say NOTHING!!  (Except maybe 'Thank you Sir,' or something.)


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 27, 2008)

Padraig once again follows the lead of the rest of the unit, making sure to keep his allies within his aura.  

Note to the DM, currently he is only considering the original operatives as his allies, so his senses aura does not apply to the Baronet or his men.


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 27, 2008)

Ewan pauses long enough to unsling his bow and release the tension. Then he falls into place behind Roak.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 27, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor rides silently with others, behind Roak and Nijel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine follows as well, continuing her 'fade into the woodwork' attitude.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*To the Lord Marshall*

Reaching the crest of the hill, the party is suprised to see that the old fortified manor is not as abandoned as it first appeared. While ivy does cover the walls and the roof needs some repairs the walls are in good shape and signs of repairs are easily seen. A small defensive ditch some ten feet wide and 8 feet deep surronds the manor and that instead of being dirt it has in fact been bricked, making the manor intself a very formidable redoubt. Merlons on top of the manor provide excellent cover fire on all sides and lend themself to supporting any defensive counterattack should the hill be scaled or the gates breached. Along the hill at the back of thr manor is a series of barns and outbuildings that form a wall some 20 feet high along the rear rim. The only real attack point is to the west from which the party entered the compound..but men can be seen reparing a ditch and earh berm along that side as well as digging pits  on the outside so disrupt any attacking force. The interior on the hill some 200 feet by 150 feet is solidly enclosed with the hill crown itself acting as the walls as it rises from the ground some 30 feet. Perhaps some 50 or so women are busy with young lads carrying foodstores into the manor's cellars while the adolescnet males are busy stabeling livestock etc. Young girls can be seen carrying water from the streams below and filling what can only be large cisterns. Some 100 adult males are also in the yard  reparing armour and cleaning arms. Given the number there and on the workforces there is easliy some 175 men avaialbe of various ages for the muster. Of that number some 60 or so strike you has hard bitten veterans.

Reaching the door in front of the manor, the old baron dismounts and leads the party to a large tabel set underneath a decorative arbor. "This was my grandfathers house before my father built a fancier less defensable smaller version some miles away. I hope it will prove a good refuge" On the tabel is simple fair, bread, chesse, smoked meats and water to drink. "Please help yourself"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2008)

Following the others up to the keep, Aidan is happy to see that the location is more defensible than it first appeared.

"Thank you sir, we appreciate your hospitality."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

*Alban*

"Most impressive. Perhaps the most defensible site in the whole district. Certainly better than any we've seen to date." After a moments hesitation Alban plunges on. "General, I would never presume to tell a man of your experience how to fight a war, but I really wish you'd reconsider this stand and fall back to the Lord Marshall's main force. Think of all the good your force of veterans could accomplish as the core a new army. You should carefully consider your motives in risking such valuable men in resources in this desperate action."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

"Good points for sure, but I can not allow them to butcher the women and chldren, they can not keep pace with the speed necessary to outrun these forces and reach the safety of the Lord Marshall. Besides, I do not doubt that he is unware as to this breach of the border. I sent couriers both afoot and horse to spread the word for my people to retire to the west. Sadly those closet will no have that chance and will have to retire here and I can not abandon them. What I can do is buy the my people time to reach safety and buy the Lord Marshall time to gather his forces and establish defensive lines by having them engage me here and delaying them. It appears as if they are more or less foot troops which is odd even for orcs..i expect their fast overs will make and appeareance anytime now.. and they are the ones we must stop." The old baron says


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 28, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, Scout for the Southern Operatives*

"Your pardon, sirs, but if you have a map of the region, I could consult with your Master of Scouts and provide you with the information we gleaned as to the forces that breached the border where we were stationed."

[sblock=OOC]Ewan begins calculating the forces he knows of to present the report.

If you could, what are Ewan's estimates of the forces and the directions they were moving when last known.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

"Certainly, we can get you a map or two" the general replies....turning to an aide which bears a strong resemblence to the old man he says "See to the maps if you would Godric" Turning back to Ewan he says "Sadly we are not that organized, there is no master of scouts but you may talk to the lads who have been on picket duty and see what they have to say.

For Ewan
[sblock]You know of at least ten compaines of orcs (1000) and a company of ogiers (100) plus various other troops such as hill giants etc.......the were moving to the south west with radiers closing in from the northwest and headed south east along the border. From the signs and appereance of other troops and the burned out farms etc you would estimate that there is at least ten to fifteen raiding parties already moving out in advance of the main body. The last report that Timberhome had stated that the enemey was estimated at roughlty 15 companies or so in strengh...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

Roak eats lightly of the offered foodstuffs. "I am glad to see my lord's keep is much more defensible than it looked at a distance. Your fortifications look sound. Only the west looks weak, and I noted your men are working on that."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 29, 2008)

*Alban*

After says grace over the food softly to himself, Alban eats heartily. "General, we appreciate your hospitality. Such meals are few and far between for us these days. Do you have messages you'd like us to carry to the Lord Marshall?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

"Yes I will have several dispatches that will need to go out, they should be ready by this afternoon." pausing he continues "Yes the west is weak but I hope to have a few suprises for them should they rush the gates"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

Roak nods at the General. "Would my lord mind if I take a closer look at your fortifications before we ride out this afternoon? Perhaps I can offer some suggestions to help improve your defenses."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

"Please make yourself at home in that regards, it has been many a year since i was undersiege and I fear we may not be able to delay them as long as I would like....but you can tell the Lord Marshall that I shall hold them for at least a week on that he has my word"

OCC: Given the forces you have seen....and the numbers you know you are up against you can not help but belive the old baron is overstating his ability to hold and gain time.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 3, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, Scout for the Southern Operatives*

Ewan waits for Godric to brings the maps then go over them with him.

"This is the route we took to get here. When we were ordered to leave, the horde here consisted of at least 10 companies of orcs and a company of ogiers. Our scouts had brought word that there were at least 15 companies engaged with our forces while we saw evidence of 10 to 15  raiding parties that had slipped the border ahead of the main horde."

Ewan points out the various places that showed evidence of raiding party activity.

"That is what we know from our trip here. I will now go among your people to see if they have any information that will allow us to make a better estimate of the horde's rate of travel and probable destinations."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2008)

While Roak has his doubts about the Baronet's ability to hold for a week, he makes no mention of it. Instead he nods to the general. "We shall do our utmost to let the Lord Marshall know of your stand here, and to ensure that he sends a relief force to your aid."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

"If this is true then it appears we must forgo stealth and draw them to us like a moth to a flame" the old baronet says in response to Ewan. "Please do go and see what you can determine" he says to Ewan. Then addressing Roak he says "It appears as if their may be more than i thought we may not be able to hold that long if those numbers are indeed correct..but we will do what we can"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 4, 2008)

"Is there anything we can do for you before we carry our messages to the Lord Marshall?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

Roak takes his leave of the discussion to inspect the fortifications, and see if there is anything he can come up with to help with the defenses.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 6, 2008)

Seeing the discussion going well, Padraig follows Roak on his investigation of the fortifications.  However his attention is actually surreptitiously focused on the people, keeping an eye out for any wounded.  He switches his aura to Vigor, allowing fast healing 2 for anyone below half hit points and does his best to include any obviously wounded individuals in the effect without drawing attention to himself.


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Having come to understand that there will be no rushing Roak until he is good and ready, Nijel will sit impatiently astride Saint Jo and just wait.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 6, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor dismounts and goes unto the people tending wounded. He is good at healing, but not really at cheering people up. He gives blessings when asked, but talks only about wounds and pains needed for diagnostics while he heals them.

General healing roll (1d20+8=24) 

When he is finished with his rounds he gives short speech extolling virtues of people in the Light and courage displayed in an attempt to encourage them.
Diplomacy (1d20+8=26) and Perform (Oratory) (1d20+3=20) 



OOC: something's wrong with inv castle. All rolls of 1d20 today are above 15 for me


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Andor begins to make his way among the people but has limited success. The people are hard bitten and mad that their homes are being destroyed and the tension is so thick it is paltable. His healing aid though is warmly welcomed.

Padraig moves aobut the people and his aura begins to show promise, while there are only a few minor wounds the presence is welcome but they are still reserved and stoic in their demeanor.

As Aidan asks his question the old baron says "Yes, you can prepare the diversion your friend was discussing

Nosing about the scouts, Ewan discovers thru comparing reports with the maps that a solid ring of raids has been established around this position with the most being concertrated to the south and east.

Reviewing the defenses, Roak is suprised to discover that given their age they are in good repair and that most of the run down look had come from vines which have now been pulled down and lads are twisting them into ropes. Jars of oil are being filled and then sealed with wax, and a heavy lair of pitch is being laid at the base of the hill and covered with straw.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel will assist Andor wherever and however that he can, even if it really only amounts to nothing more than the addition of his Aura of Good to Andor's aura.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

*Alban*

Now full, Alban retires take another brief rest. Upon rising he begins to pray for the people who will stand and fight here.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2008)

Roak nods his approval as he inspects the defenses, giving words of encouragement and praise where he can to those working to improve the fortifications. The knight smiles as he inspects the firetrap, wishing that he would be here to hear the cries of agony that the foe would surely utter when they are caught in the blaze.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Setting about it's various tasks the party becomes aware of a distrubance at the gate entryway.....

OCC: Those wandering the grounds need to roll a s spot check  dc 20


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 11, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Immersed in his task, Andor remains oblivious to any happenings outside his current task.

Spot check for disturbance at the gate. (1d20+3=5) 

OOC: Add two if Padraig is close enough...


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2008)

*Nijel bladesong*

Unfortunately, Nijel is absorbed in something else at the moment.

Spot check = 9 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1524211/


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Roak turns his attention to the disturbance at the gate, raising a hand to his eyes to filter out the sun's glare...

*Spot Check: 20*


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 11, 2008)

Spot: (1d20+5=7) 

Much like his brother, Aidan is too distracted by goings-on at the manor to notice the disturbance at the front gate.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 11, 2008)

Padraig, intent on following Roak and watching for wounded soldiers, sees nothing amiss at the gates.

[sblock=ooc] spot check (1d20+1)=11 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban looks up from his prayers to see what the distrubance is.

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+4=22)


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 12, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

Ewan was heading toward Roak to report the circling of this position but turns instead to the disturbance at the gate.

[sblock=OOC]Spot check while in the grounds. (1d20+9=26)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2008)

*I know JA won't be posting until this weekend, but just a small bump to keep from falling to page 4.*


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

For Ewan
[sblock]Ewan spots birds flying into the sky in great quanties around the permeiter of the hillock perhaps some 500 yards out.[/sblock]

For Alban and Ewan
[sblock]Smoke can be seen in the distance some miles distant[/sblock

For Rhun, Alban and Ewan
[sblock]it appears as if a courier rider has returned severly wounded[/sblock]

From the disturbance at the gate it appears as if someone has returned. Many of the workers have laid down their tools and are going to investigate. The old baronet and several of his staff also appear to be approacing the area.

OCC:sorry for the delay been traveling and peddling insurance


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Oblivious as ever, Nijel will reach into his ration pouch and have some trail mix.

"*munch*. *munch*, *munch*, gooooood trail mix!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2008)

*Alban*

Curious and concerned Alban moves to see what news is forthcoming.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 17, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

Ewan moves to the entry to hear what the courier is going to say. While moving, he raises his voice.

"Don't drop your guard, folks. Sentries watch the cover about 500 yards out. Something is disturbing the birds at that distance all around."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2008)

Roak jogs down to the gate, anxious to hear what news the courier brings.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  When Nijel hears Ewan's warning, he finally wakes up.  Dropping the raisin in his hand back into his pouch of trail mix, he firmly grips his battleaxe and heads up near the gate to see what's going on.

"Ahh, some action at last, I hope!  My steel cries out for orc necks to cleave!"

OOC:  Thanks Ewan!!


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Taking deep breath, Andor looks up, sadness in his eyes. 

There is no rest for the weary.

He then gets up and walks toward the messenger studying him as he approaches. He fingers out small gem from the back of his holy symbol.
Heal check on messenger (1d20+8=13) 
Touching his holy symbol to the man's chest he intones.
By Pelor's Light

OOC: using life crystal, healing 2 hp of damage


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 18, 2008)

Padraig looks to the gate as he hears Ewan's call.  He moves quickly toward the others, switching his aura to one that will enhance his allies' ability to discover whatever is startling the birds.

Aura--Senses--+2 to Initiative, listen, search and spot


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

Nijel is careful to remain close to Padraig.  He needs that +2 to initiative (and spot, too)!


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Arriving at the gate the party is just in time to hear the dying man's words "Orc's are in (garble) we are (garbled).  As the man dies, horns can be heard in the distance. With a flinty stare, the old baronet says "See to the defenses...company is coming to call soon I expect"


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"I'd just like to see those damned orcs try to Garble ME!!  To arms!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2008)

Roak turns to face the Baronet. "It appears, my lord, that we shall be aiding in the defense of your keep. Where would you like us?"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

It appears Light dictates we will defend your keep, Sir. You should send your fastest and stealthiest runner to warn Lord Mashal in our stead.

Andor then turns to dead boy and prepares him for burial (although the ritual will have to wait). He goes through last rites ensuring that the body remains inviolate and not 'undeadable'.

I'm sorry, I was too slow. I'll pay more attention to my surroundings in the future. he ensures dead boy.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel stands near Roak, awaiting direction from the Baronet.  Nijel will suggest, "Perhaps we could reinforce the Baronet's bodyguard?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

"The Baronet will only need his personal guards should the enemy breech the defenses." Roak smiles at Nijel, the smile of a warrior who knows he is about to chop down scads of dirty orcs. "I mean to ensure that they never make it that far."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2008)

*Alban*

Swinging his longaxe onto his shoulder, Alban says, "Perhaps we should go where the defenses are weakest?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"I don't know that they are 'weak' anywhere.  But we should be leading the vanguard on the edge nearest the orcs.  If we really want to see some action, we need to get outside the defenses."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 19, 2008)

"But if we're _outside_ the defenses, we'll quickly be surrounded.  I understand your desire to be on the front line, but I don't think being ahead of it is wise."

Aidan looks around for a position near the front line where he'll both have some cover and a clear shot at the approaching forces.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Actually, Aidan, what I was thinking was that we should have our backs to the defenses.  That way, we can be out there, exposed, to take the battle to the foe, but withdraw behind the defenses if the need arises.  .......  But, that's kinda crazy, isn't it?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

Roak shakes his head. "Aidan is correct. Leaving the fortifications is not a tactically wise suggestion. With as many orcs as there are out there, you would be overwhelmed and dragged to the ground. Your skill with the axe would be of little use then."


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Like I said, crazy.....  Well, very well, then, my axe and I will take up station on the wall facing the direction from whence the foe comes.  May the Light allow my axe and I to be at least a small help to the cause."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

Roak smiles at the Bulldog. "I believe they will be coming from ALL directions," he says to his companion.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"For the Light's Sake, man, flip a copper piece or _some_thing, just tell me where I should go!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

Cairnwalker slaps Nijel on the shoulder. "Just follow my lead, my friend. Look for the biggest, ugliest enemy and cut them down." Drawing _Widow's Lament_ from its sheath upon his back, the knight seems utterly calm and collected as he waits for the enemy to make their appearance.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel takes a long, slow, deep breath as he tests the edge of his axe, and a smile of contentment spreads across his face.  "Now that's a command that I will obey with great relish!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The old baronet is silent while the party debates then in a no nonsense manner that reminds even his subjects that he once was a formidable general says "NO You will wait here with me. They will rush the gates in an attempt to catch us by suprise and overrun us before we can properly prepare. I expect them to do this in about an hour.......so you gentlment will from our own suprise...we will let them breach the outer area thus holding our main defenses in reserve and unknown while you stop their advance and we counterattack from the flanks..any questions.


OCC:Map coming later tonight.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

As the Baron finishes speaking and moves away to tend to other business, Nijel says to Roak, "I guess he told us, didn't he?  Looks like what will happen will be a bit like my original plan, except that we will be _inside_ the walls and will have nowhere to retreat, so we'd better take the fight to them, and defeat them quickly!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2008)

Cairnwalker nods at the Baronet's orders. "Yes sir, general. We will not fail you. The orcs shall be stopped."

Roak turns his attention back to Nijel. "Show no mercy, Nijel. Cut them down as quickly as you can, for there seems to be an endless supply of the enemy."


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Yes....my thougths exactly.  No mercy whatsoever.  No quarter asked, and none given.  I wish you good hunting and much success, may the Light smile upon us today."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2008)

*Alban*

"The Light have mercy on our souls. I like it. We turn their raid into our ambush." Once he has his orders Alban will take a place near the center to allow his aura to extend to most party members.

OOC: Once the party starts +1 moral bonus on attack and damage rolls to all within 10'.


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel hereby appoints himself to be Alban's "protector" for this fight, so he will fight as near to Alban as possible.  (Really, Alban can probably quite easily kick more butt than Nijel with that Longaxe of his, but Nijel wants that bonus to hit and damage.   )


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 21, 2008)

Ewan checks his quivers and notes where the resupply barrels are as he waits for the foe to show themselves.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2008)

Roak spends the next several minutes working himself through a series of exercises and routines designed to prepare him for the upcoming fight.

*
Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Tactical Strike, Mountain Hammer
*


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 21, 2008)

Padraig loads his crossbow after laying his spear on the ground behind him.  He keeps his senses aura up for now.  Remember to stay close to me.  I'll be able to protect us, or heal us if we're hard-pressed, he reminds his companions.

aura--senses--+2 to listen, search, spot and initiative.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

"General, a face to face encounter is not going to be the best use of my talents.  Is there a place I can position to make use of my bow, and then slip into the battle on the flanks as it progresses?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Addressing the slip of a girls comment the Barone says, "Then perhaps one of the fighting platfoms surronding the entryway (Big Yellow 20x20 blocks on the map)



OCC: Here is the map..sorry for the delay, grandmother is in the hosptial.....let me know where your character is going to station himself


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Alban, Roak, how about if we take up positions in L33, L34, and L35, and catch them as they come across the bridge?  Just a thought....."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

*Alban*

"That would put us in the heart of the action Nijel. If the general has no other plans for us or that space then I'm willing."


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "That would put us in the heart of the action Nijel. If the general has no other plans for us or that space then I'm willing."



"Yes, indeed, those were my thoughts as well!"  "I suppose you are right about checking with the General.  Party pooper!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine will position herself at N37 initially.  Am I correct in interpreting that this is a platform 75 feet above ground level?  If so, is there a quick way down (other than the obvious)?  And how many feet to a square?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

OCC:Each square is 10 feet by 10 feet...yes the large yellow portion is the fighting platform...sadly the only quick way up there is by a series of ladders......so as to make it more easy to defend should the wall be lost.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 23, 2008)

Padraig stands behind the earthworks at M35, crossbow ready and senses aura up.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2008)

*Posting*

Guys
They moved my Grandmother to hospice today so posting is going to be sporadic at best for me over the next ten days or so...if we can lets keep the actions simple and direct..and please no multiple question and actions in a post.....that way it will be easier for me to respond quiker....sory for the incovience...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2008)

Roak shakes his head at Nijel's suggestion. "I believe the General wants to allow them entry into the courtyard. If the three of us block the bridge, no orc will ever set foot upon this ground." He smiles at his companions. "We should place out backs against the wagon barricade, so that we cannot be surrounded, and let the orcs break against our blades like the sea breaks against a cliff."


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

With a disgusted scowl, Nijel will do as Roak suggests.

"I'm really beginning to resent Mr. 'never wrong' over here," mutters Nijel under his breath where no one can hear.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2008)

Aidan joins Katherine atop the weapons platform at M37*.  "We'll have your back brother.  Good hunting!"


*Assuming my math is correct, that leaves J34 (far side of the bridge) *just* within the 120' range of my Eldritch Blast.

OOC: I assume that atop the platform we benefit both from Cover and from Higher Ground?


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

To Aidan:  "And I wish the same excellent hunting for you also, First-Born-of-My-Mother," says Nijel to Aidan with a big, brotherly grin and a wink.  "Our first round of drink is on me, brother, when we celebrate our victory tonight!"

And now addressing Roak:  "Roak, do you think that our leaders would much object to me using my axe for the safeguarding of my brother, one of our more potent spell-weavers?  I feel a certain responsibility to him and would have no ill befall him if I can bear its brunt, but neither would I desert any of my charges for the sake of selfish emotion.  What say you?"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2008)

"You'll defend me just fine holding the line with Roak.  Katherine and I will be well protected by the height of the tower with you bottling them up in the yard as was your plan."


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2008)

*Nijel B.*

"Very well, then, my Brother, as long as you will not tell our mother that when the battle raged, I deserted you and left you to fend for yourself!"  Nijel says this with a wink and a grin, because he suspects that Aidan could handily defeat him if they went toe-to-toe.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2008)

*Positions*

The defenders have but about thirty minutes before the first foes begin to move towards the manor....just as the old baronet predicated several squads of heavily armed orcs one of of ogiers begin to move directly towards the bridge. Orcish crossbowmen begin to fan out to offer covering fire as well as several ladder squads moving to assualt the walls.

OCC: Revised maps with characters postions...still need two more before we can continue


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2008)

_Widow's Lament_ is light in Cairnwalker's hands, despite the greatsword's size, and the knight watches as the orcs approach. "Ware for missiles," he says to his companions, brining his blade into a guard position as he waits for the orcs to close.


*Full defense until the first orcs approach to melee range. Are we still wounded, or have we healed? I've kinda lost track?

AC: 23 (29 w/full defense), HP: 53/53

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Tactical Strike, Mountain Hammer
*


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 25, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

Ewan will station himself up on top of the platform with Kat and Aidan. He will allow them to choose their spots as he will be scooting back and forth behind them with his skirmish ability.

OOC: Sorry for the delay. Think Ewan will be too far from the opponents to get the skirmish damage, but he can still get the AC Bonus.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

[sblock=DM]Any chance Alban can bum a shield from the stores before the shooting starts? The heavier the better. Also, did we manage to gain enough rest to recover any spells or hit points? Alban did manage to grab two naps and was treated by a healer.[/sblock]

Alban begins to pray and grounds the longaxe Saint's Kiss before him and takes up a javelin until the enemy is closer.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC 20(22) hp 49*

Nijel will hang his axe on his belt and reach up to grasp the slver holy symbol hanging around his neck, for his _Protection From Evil_ spell.  When the enemy enters the compound, Nijel will cast _Protection From Evil_ on himself, which lasts for 4 minutes (40 rounds), and makes his AC 22 and gives him an additional +2 on saves (adjusted bonuses are:  Fort-+11, Ref-+5, Will-+8).

[sblock=JA] Like everyone else that I saw, I put Nijel back at max hp.  Is this right?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2008)

[sblock=For Scotley and Leif and DM]
Scotley: I didn't mean to read your "For DM," but Alban can borrow Roak's Heavy Darkwood Shield if he wants, as he only uses it when not using his greatsword.

Leif: Nijel doesn't need a spell component pouch...that only applies to arcane casters. Divine casters simply use their Divine Focus (generally a holy symbol).
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]  I knew that, I knew that.  I was reading the spell description this morning and saw the material component and had a massive brain cramp/aneurysm.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]Thanks, but you may want to reconsider. Alban doesn't normally bother with a shield since he uses the two-handed axe. However, if we are going to be at range taking crossbow fire a shield might come in handy. Alban will return fire with javelins. If Roak won't be using it, then Alban would be pleased to borrow such a fine piece of equipment.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] I don't know about anyone else. The one healing Andor cast on Ewan got him back to full health. That is why he is listed that way.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Nijel was down about 15 or 16 hit points. I may have made an erroneous presumption, and for that I apologize.  If I did, then could someone please spot me a Cure Moderate or so, or maybe a Cure Serious?[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 26, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor takes cover behind Roak and Nijel, laying low on the cart used as a barrier, with ready crossbow, extra bolt quiver within easy reach. His mace and shield are also ready in case he needs to go to melee.

After orcs enter the compound he casts bless from his necklace of blessings giving everyone +1 morale bonus to hit and saves vs. fear
[sblock= Healing]
As far as I know everyone is healed from the wand once we ran out of spells.
[/sblock]

OOCid we recover spells after that rest at the farm? It will make great difference in this fight. May Andor spend his Turning attempts for ranged healing from the wand?

OOC2: Position is R36 so Andor can shoot without hitting anybody and heal as needed as everyone is within 30'


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

OOC: Everyone except those on the platform - we're 75 feet up.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 26, 2008)

*Ooc*

I don't expect those on platforms will have much need for healing just as long as they stay out of missile fire...think on dropping the rope down so you can quickly slide down. If some orc tries to climb it you can always sever it before he gets up...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

OCC: Eeryone who is using ranged weapons give me three rrounds of your missel attacks........to reflect the time it takes for them to close...


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 27, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Being still preoccupied by positioning himself and thinking about spells Andor shoots too fast to be effective.

Crossbow attacks (1d20+9=12, 1d8+1=2, 1d20+9=22, 1d8+1=6, 1d20+9=11, 1d8+1=4) 

OOC: used Alban's bonus, won't cast bless as it doesn't stack with Alban's and Nijel's auras


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 27, 2008)

Padraig takes a few shots to get a good grip on his nerves, never having been part of such a defensive stand.
Attack 14, Damage 1: Attack 15, Damage 2: Attack 17, Damage 8


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

"That's it!" cries Roak, as the defenders begin firing their salvo of arrows. "Feathered death for all orcs!" He swipes his blade through the air, anxious for the charging beasts to get close enough for him to cut them down.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2008)

*Alban*

Uttering a quick prayer, Alban begins to hurl javelins at the approaching foes with some success. When they get close enough he abandon's the shield and scoops up Saint's Kiss eager to bring the long axe into play. 

OOC: To hit and damage rolls for 3 javelins (1d20+6=25, 1d6+4=5, 1d20+6=8, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+6=21, 1d6+4=7) Drat, forgot my own +1 to damage, oh well.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel prepares himself, his axe, and his shield, and standing near Alban and Roak, picks out his first victim as soon as any orcs survive the salvo of missiles long enough to die by his hand.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 28, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

Ewan fires into the lead element of the approaching orcs. If there are Ogiers moving in, Ewan will switch to targeting them with future shots.

[sblock=OOC]
Preliminary Attacks. (1d20+7=25, 1d8+3=9, 1d20+7=11, 1d8+3=10, 1d20+7=10, 1d8+3=9)
Confirmation? (1d20+7=19)
Additional damage for Crit. (2d8+6=13)

Total Damage for First Arrow = 22
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 28, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor will shoot until first orcs appear in courtyard. After that he readies his shield and mace, takes out scroll of divine favor (just to be prepared) and tucks it on the inside of his shield and prepares for melee.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine fires into the horde of orcs as they approach.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]1d20+7=13, 1d6+2=3, 1d20+7=19, 1d6+2=6, 1d20+7=19, 1d6+2=7[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 28, 2008)

As the approach the bridge, Aidan begins hurling blasts of eldritch energy towards the lead orcs.

EB Touch: (1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=13) 
EB Damage: (3d6=12, 3d6=10, 3d6=9)


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Get 'em, Bro!" says Nijel proudly.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The onrushing hoard of orcs and beasties receive withirthing fire from the defenders. Arrows, bolts and javelins cut a deadly wave thru the first attackers casuing the attack to almost stall until a band of ogiers forming a tight shield wall move forward and reach the wagon blocked bridge. Other ogiers and orcs quicly from up behind them and quickly the weight of numbers and the great strength of the ogiers force the wagons aside and they begin to swarm the inner courtyard.

Actions

Attached find an updated battel map.

OCC: Sorry for the delay..been a rollercoaster with grandmother...so bear with me...i hope to get everything up and moving along....as quickly as i can..if i overlooked a characters action or something just remind me in your post and i will address it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

Nijel Bladesong, AC:20, hp: 49/49

Initiative = 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1548174/ 

Nijel takes a 5-foot step forward and strikes Ogier B, using his Smite Evil ability.

Nijel's axe sweeps down through a shimmering arc and mightily smites the dire, evil beast!  To hit = 31, damage =15. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1547966/


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2008)

*Roak Cairnwalker*

Cairnwalker too steps forward,  reacting quicly, and intent on taking down the ogiers as quickly as possible. However, his aim is off as he wades into combat, and _Widow's Lament_ doesn't even come near to striking either of the knight's targets.


*
AC 23, HP 53/53

Initiative: 25

5' step to P34, Steel Wind maneuver
Attack 1: 11
Attack 2: 11
*


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 2, 2008)

OOC: It's too bad we don't have much in the way of area damage yet...  *wants a few _Fireballs_*    

Seeing his brother slice into the Ogier, Aidan focuses his fire on the same one, calling on his gloves to infuse his blast with searing fire.

EB Touch Attack: (1d20+7=20) 
EB Damage: (3d6+2d6=19)


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 2, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 39 / 39*

Ewan sights in on the closest lead ogier trying to distract it from attacking Padraig.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+4=17)
Attack Ogier F (1d20+7=17)
Damage Ogier F (1d8+5=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 2, 2008)

*Padraig--Dragon Shaman--AC 19--HP 38/38*

Padraig scowls at the onrushing ogiers and orcs.  Vermin, today you die, purged from the earth in the fire of the Dragon Saint! he shouts, throwing his crossbow to the side and hefting his longspear.  He stabs at the nearest ogier, then steps back to where he can stand beside his companions.

[sblock=ooc] change aura to fire shield, drop crossbow, attack with longspear (1d20+8)=24, (1d8+4)=9, then 5' step back to stand next to Alban[/sblock]
Aura--Fire Shield--4 points of fire damage to anyone who hits my ally with a melee or natural attack.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban is a little slow off the mark as he discards the borrowed shield and takes up his big axe. He swings it out in a powerful arc to reach the Ogre still a few feet away. In his haste he misses. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+1=3) 

Power Attack at reach (1d20+6=9) 

Note if he is hit then the foe attacking at melee range or with natural weapons takes four points of fire damage thanks to Padraig's aura.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 3, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Initiative, Crossbow attack, Damage (1d20+5=12, 1d20+7=17, 1d8+2=4) 

Andor keeps firing from his elevated position into oncoming ogiers.

OOC: If the one that Nijel and Aidan attacked still stands he is the target, otherwise it's Roak's ogier. +2 to damage assumes they are evil, if not, damage is two less.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine also continues to use her elevated position to fire into the mass of ogier and orcs, but misses in her excitement.

Initiative is 16.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Initiative, TH, Damage (1d20+4=16, 1d20+7=8, 1d6+2=8)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Cairnwalker steps forward to meet the onrushing ogiers quickly followed by his shadow Nijel. The two connect with their foes and leave bloody slashes on there bodies but fail to put them out of action. The ogies in turn lash out at the two armored clad figures connecting only with Nijel for 5 points of damage. Just as Nijel is hit a blast of energy comes from the tower connecting with his foe and causes it to fall. Briefly looking up, Nijel sees the smiling face of his brother looking down at him his hands aglow with eldritch magic. Padraig engages with his longspear neatly skewering an ogier but fail to kill him. Ewan covering Padraig send an arrow neatly into a nearbay ogier thus disrupting his attack on the priest. Andor continues his supporting crossbow fire neatly wounding one foe. Perhaps finally feeling the pressure of so many attacks Kat misses completly with her missels. Finally swinging into action, albam misses his attack in his haste to close with his foes.

As the party finishes their attacks a massive explosion rocks the platform holding Aidaian, Andor, Kat and Ewan. Fire explodes around them and let's them know that their foes also have magical support. (Reflex save at dc 14 for 1/2 damage please......those who fail suffer 18 points,,,those who make suffer 9)

OCC: I'm back now, we moved grandmother back to the nursing home from the hospitial...thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC 20, 44/49 hp*

"Thank you, My Brother!" And to Roak, "How about that, Roak!  Your "shadow" was smitten yet you are unscathed! haha" Then as the explosion rocks the tower, "Aidan, My Brother!"  And Nijel immediately lunges forward to engage the ogier behind the one struck down by Aidan's eldritch fire.

Attacking new Ogier,  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1556889/ 
To Hit: 12
Damage (AS IF!): 6

Nijel, distracted by the peril his brother faces, gets his feet tangled up, and it spoils his aim at the ogier. "Curse you, anyway, you foul, rotting pile of goblin dung!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2008)

*Alban*

A prayer on his lips, Alban once again swings out with his axe (1d20+6=19) and this time he lands a worthy blow (1d12+14=25).


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 8, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor is NOT on the platform, he is behind melee combatants. He has to be close for healing.

JA, did we recover spells in that short nap on the farm?
Can Andor use wand of healing with his Divine Ranged Spell turning it into 30' ray?


IC:
Andor continues his support fire, fireing at the ogiers he deems nearest to death changing aim only if one of his comrades finds himself in dire straits. He will strap the shield and join melee when either he runs out of arrows or someone needs healing.

OOC: Please, roll attacks for Andor crossbow (it's +7 base (33BAB +3DED +1 MW X-bow) and whatever spells or auras grant in any given round. Damage is 1d8 (+2 if evil from radiant fire feat) + spells and auras if any.

For melee, mace is +7; dmg 1d8+3(+2 if evil)

I'll try to follow the action, but I won't promise anything.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 9, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine rolls to the very edge of the platform, neatly avoiding the fire raging all around her.  An angry gleam lights her eye, and she quickly takes a knee and snaps off a shot at an ogier.  This time she is more succesful and her arrow strikes home into an ogier's chest.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Reflex Save (1d20+7=19).

To Hit & Damage (1d20+7=26, 1d6+2=7).[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 9, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 30 / 39*

Ewan manages to avoid most of the fiery blast, but it is enough to disrupt his aim on his opponent as he scoots along the top of the platform.

[sblock=OOC]Reflex Save (1d20+9=21)
Attack on an ogier (1d20+7=12)
Damage if needed (1d8 5=7)
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 9, 2008)

OOC: Do those of us on the platform see where the blast came from?
Spot: (1d20+5=10)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2008)

*Roak "Cairnwalker" Adari*

Roak growls, and again brings his greatsword to bear. Cairnwalker plants his feet, and swings _Widow's Lament_ over his shoulder, imbuing the strike with the power of the earth and stone.





*AC: 23, HP: 53/53
Initiative 25

Attack with Mountain Hammer
Attack:28
Damage: 21


Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Tactical Strike, Mountain Hammer*


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

OCC: Waiting on Redclaw.....i will advance the action tomorrow for sure


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 14, 2008)

Padraig stabs at the ogier again, driving his spear forward, but trying not to overextend himself int he process.
[sblock=ooc] attack and damage, (1d20+8)=19, (1d8+4)=8 [/sblock]
Aura--Fire Shield--4 points of fire damage to those who hit my allies with melee or unarmed attacks.

OOC: sorry about the delay.  It's been a hectic week and I forgot to come back to update.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, 22/49 hp AC 20*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Fire Shield--4 points of fire damage to those who hit my allies with melee or unarmed attacks.



Ooooh, that's right, JA, don't forget that the one who hit me took fire shield damage!  Oh, waitaminnit, that one's dead anyway, isn't he?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Order of Actions

Roak  25
Ewan 17
Kat 16
Ogiers
Padriag
Aidan
Nijel 13
Andor 12
Orcs
Alban 3
Other

Roak lets out a primeveal snarl and lashes out at the ogier before him spaying everyone withing a ten foot radius with blood and gore as he strikes true. Even while distracted by the blast, Ewan's arrow almost strikes true. Wiith relfexes almost like her animal namesake, the lith figure of Kat rolls out of the blast's way and she quickly rises and gets off a snap shot sending an arrow deep into an ogiers chest. The first set of ogiers not to be outdone byt the martial prowress of Roak lash out connecting with Roak, Nijel, and Alban for 18, 13, and 12 points of damage. Padraig's shields flare as he lashes out with his spear but he misses his opponet. Aidan meanwhile pauses for a second as if lost in thought. Nijel moves to engage a new foe but overreaches and is unsuccessful in his attack. Andor continues his ground level misself support but misses due to the swirling nature of the combat. The orcs meanwhile continue to press their attack against the wall and having crossed into the courtyard begin to move towards the melee centered around the party. Finally getting oriented, Alban brings his great axe to bear and deeply wounds one of the ogiers.

For Aidan
[sblock]A quick glace leaves Aidan to belive that the blast came from the area to the south perhaps 50 or so feet away.[/sblock]

For Neurotic
No you did not rest long enough to recover spells.
As to the wand..i am going to say no...as it is a different magical platform than a spell that has been memorized and is part of the caster.....let me know if there is a rule covering it....and if i am wrong i will change it.

Actions


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong 22/49hp AC 20*

Nijel, wincing from the spray of blood and gore from Cairnwalker's massive slash, nevertheless recovers his footing and strikes a telling, vicious blow (21 to hit) at the ogier for 7 points of damage.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1566200/ 

"Rally men, rally!  We have the filthy spawn within our grasp now!  Death to all ogiers!"


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 16, 2008)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, AC 19, HP 19/38, F+7, R+4, W+5*

Padraig continues to focus his attacks on the largest opponents, but he makes sure to keep an eye out for any orcs that approach the melee.  Focus on the big brutes.  They're the biggest threat.

[sblock=ooc] Attack the same ogier, (1d20+8)=20, (1d8+4)=8 
Don't forget Padraig has combat reflexes and a reach weapon, so he'll be ready for AoO's against any orc (or ogier) who moves through one of his threatened squares.
Yikes, I hadn't looked at my HP in a while.  Unless I missed a healing, Padraig is in trouble.    [/sblock]

Aura--Fire Shield--4 damage to any enemy that hits an ally with a melee or natural attack


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

*Roak Adari, the Cairnwalker - Warblade 4*

"You dare lay hands on the Cairnwalker?" asks Roak to the ogre that struck him. "Feel the tender mercy of _Widow's Lament_!" As the Cairnwalker goes into his attack routine, he seeks a singular focus that only his extreme training allows; as his blade sinks deeply into his foe, the knight feeds off the energy, and a small portion of his wounds heal during the exchange of blows. 


*AC 23, Hit Points 41/53, Initiative 25

Attack using Crusader's Strike

Attack 29, critical threat!
Confirm Critical 21, critical!!! (I think)
Damage: 26
Crusader's Strike, damage healed: 6

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Tactical Strike, Mountain Hammer*


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 16, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 18/27hp*

Ref Save: 1d20+4=21 

Suprised by the blast, Aidan is unable to locate it's source just yet; so instead he continues firing at the wounded ogiers in front of Nijel & Roak.

EB Touch: (1d20+7=24) 
EB Damage: (3d6=11)


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 16, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor straps his shield, takes the mace and jumps down from the cart behind Padraig, preparing to heal him with the wand.

Padraig, turn on your healing aura. I cannot cover all three of you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine continues firing from her kneeling position at the edge of the platform, sending another arrow deep into an ogier's torso.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit  1d20+7=22
Damage 1d6+2=3[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 17, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 17, HP 30 / 39*

Ewan shakes the last effects of the blast off and sights in on the Ogiers again. Scooting along the platform, Ewan sends his message to the closest standing ogier.

[sblock=OOC]
Attacking Ogier nearest Padraig. (1d20+7=27) Threat!
Confirm? (1d20+7=24) Yes!
Critical Damage on Ogier nearest Padraig. (5d8+20=55) Oops. Should have been +25 Damage=60.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban takes another mighty swing with his axe (1d20+7=26). The blade bites (1d12+15=17) into the Ogre's flesh.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Order of Actions

Roak 25
Ewan 17
Kat 16
Ogiers
Padriag
Aidan
Nijel 13
Andor 12
Orcs
Alban 3
Other

Roak lashes out with a snarl and connects with the ogier he is facing and with a might blow fells him. From his perch Ewan lets fly an arrow that reflects his skill with the bow. Speeding true the arrows stike the ogier closet to Padraig slaying him outright. Kat continues her support of the troops below successfuly scoring a hit. The ogiers conintue to press their attack and advantage of numbers and lash out at the party. Alaban is narrowly missed while Roak and Nijel both are hit and take 18 and 12 points of damage respectively. Padraig reches out with his weapon and thanks to it's reach is able to engage an opponet before it reaches him with a successful attack. Once more Adian sends his arance magic to his brothers defense and scores a hit on the ogier attacking Nijel. Nijel meanwhil follows up on his brothers attack and with a deft blow drops the ogier in front of him. Andor moves up to support Padraig. Bringing his axe to bear once again, Alban lashes out scoring a hit but also fails to drop his opponet.

The party continues battling against almost overwelming odds as the ogiers and orcs begin to become focused on the gore stained figures of Roak, Nijel, Alban and Padriag. Cries of anger, death and rage fill the yard as the orc's do battel with the old Barnonet's men for possession of the wall, but true to his predicition it appears that they are going for the quick victory thru weight of numbers.

Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

_Time for me to head down, I suppose - looks like some excellent opportunities for flanking attacks._

Katherine quickly stows her bow and shimmies down the rope, making for th edges of the melee where she can put her specialized skills to best use.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 22, 2008)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, AC 19, HP 19/38, F+7, R+4, W+5*

Seeing Roak and Nigel taking vicious hits, Padraig triggers his magical ring to gain a second blessing of the dragon saint.  He then stabs at the nearest ogier once again.

[sblock=ooc] Attack + damage: (1d20+8)=17, (1d8+4)=11 [/sblock]

Auras--Fire Shield--4 points of fire damage to anything that hits his allies within 30'.
       --Vigor--Fast healing 2 to all allies within 30', up to 1/2 of max hit points.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 17, HP 30 / 39*

Ewan slides back forward along the platform choosing his next target. Finally he sends his shot in to the ogier most closely pressing the attack.

[sblock=OOC]
Attacking next nearest ogier to the party. (1d20+7=20)
Damage on Ogier (1d8+5=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

The latest of the ogiers attacks hurt, but Roak dismissed the stinging pain and focused on the fight. Hopefully one of his companions would be able to bring some healing to him, for even his training and the use of the _Crusader's Strike_ technique was not enough to keep him in the battle for long against the powerful blows of the ogiers. Planting his feet, Cairnwalker assumes a battlestance designed for fighting these large foes, strengthening his defenses against them, even as he swings _Widow's Lament_ toward the enemy.


*AC 25, Hit Points 23/53, Initiative 25

Stonefoot Stance: +2 AC vrs large creatures, +2 on STR related checks
Single attack vrs ogier, use action to regain spent maneuvers...

Attack 16
Damage: 16

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Tactical Strike, Mountain Hammer*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

*OOC: How many ogiers are there?*


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 22, 2008)

Rhun, don't forget to use the fast healing Padraig is providing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel, wearying from the battle, tries to reach down deep within himself and gain his second wind, but, alas, to no avail, yet.  His latest attack at an ogier is weak and ineffective.
(to hit = 11) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1573857/

"By the Light!  We cannot be defeated here!  We beseech you, grant us Help and Aid all ye Holy, Bright, Shining Gods and Goddesses of the Light!"

OOC: Padraig/Redclaw, how does that fast healing work again?  Never mind, looked it up myself -- 2hp/round to those in your aura who are below 50% hp.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Rhun, don't forget to use the fast healing Padraig is providing.




*I won't, but since Rhun and the Ogier's initiative come before Padraig, I wasn't going to start counting the fast healing until next round.*


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 22, 2008)

*Andor the Healer*

Andor goes behind combatants holding his shield up and ready and touching healing wand to each starting with Nijel then Roak twice then again Nijel and finally back to Padraig.

OOC: please roll for me, JA. Wand is cure light wounds and heals 1d8+5. If attack is needed to touch allies in combat then attack is +6+whatever effects are in play

OOC2: sorry for scarce descriptions, I'll be back full time in little more then a week


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ogiers*

From your best guess there were at least three squads of the beasties ie 15


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*combat*

OCC: waiting on Alban..he said he would be caught up tonight or tomorrow...
any side issues you guys want me to address?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

*I'm curious...are the "ogiers" really ogres, or are they your own creation for your setting?*


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*Setting*

No i am just a terrible speller and actually came across that spelling in some book way back and it stuck.......


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2008)

So, then, ogiers = ogres, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*?*

Sorry no speakie 
Froggie


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

*I'm on the verge of referring to all goblins and golbins, since that is the one I always spell wrong.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Sorry no speakie
> Froggie



Oui, oui, Mon Sieur!  (I know you know that word, because it's from a John Wayne movie! )

J'ai dit, ou est la salle de bains? hehe  Mais, non.  En englais, s'ill vous plait?

ogres=ogiers, is it not so?

le ribit, le ribit!


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, I believe ogier is the D&D ogre. It would be a shame if JA was using the ogier he found in the books. The ogier from the Wheel of Time are actually rather nice people.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

*Alban*

Sensing that the fate of the whole company rests on the next couple of minutes Alban increses his efforts and prayers as he makes the next swing (1d20+7=17) and thanks the light for another hit (1d12+15 =23).


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 29, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Roak 25
Ewan 17
Kat 16
Ogiers
Padriag
Aidan
Nijel 13
Andor 12
Orcs
Alban 3
Other

Centering the line Roak lashes out and stirkes a glancing blow against his opponet but fails to slay him outright. As his new opponet begins to counterattack a arrow streaks out from the tower above and neatly punches thru the ogiers chest causing him to fall. Glancing skyward briefly, Roak sees the smiling face of Ewan staring back down at him. Disenganging from her perch on the tower, Kat hands downward into the fray and postions herslef to attack on the ground forces left flank. Reacting to the punishing attacks fo the party, the ogiers overextend their attacks scoring only two hits against the party..Nijel and Alban who each suffer 10 points of damage. With the overextension of the ogiers, Padraig lauches a successful attack deeply wounding one of the remain ogiers. From the tower once again comes arcan blasts of magic as Aidian begins to engage the supporting orcs causing one to fall. Tiring from the face to face confortration with the hulking brutes, Nijel fails to achieve any real success this round. Moving to support the party, Andor begins his healing with Nijel who feels the familar warmth spread thru his body. Once again bringing his great axe into play, Alban drops one of the ogiers facing the party. As more and more orcs pour into the yard defined by the wagons, the press of foes becomes even greater and the party soon finds themself also dealing with attacks from orcs. Both Padraig and Roak suffer small hits for 4 points of damage as the orcs begin to join the fray.

ACTIONS.


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong AC:20, HP 39/49*

Since Andor asked you to roll the healing for his wand for him, JA, and your post had no rolld, I'll roll for Nijel's healing, 1d8+5, less the 10 NIjel took this round.  Andor healed Nijel for 10 points!, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1581701/ , which conveniently offsets the damage he took from the ogre this round.  Except for the nasty fact that Nijel was only damaged for 5hp before this round!  Therefore 5 points of Andor's healing is wasted, and then the ogre still inflicts ten hp of damage, which, altogether results in Nijel having 5 fewer hp at the end of the round than he had at the beginning! 

Nijel's attack at the ogier: 1d20+10=11 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1582649/


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2008)

*Roak "Cairnwalker" Adari*

Roak nods his thanks up at Ewan, and then grimaces as an orc strikes a minor blow against him; although it wasn't a particularly bad injury by itself, his wounds were beginning to add up. Luckily, he could feel Padraig's healing aura, though he doubted it would be enough to keep him in the battle for long without additional help. The warblade assumes the stonefoot stance, hoping the defensive benefit will protect him from the ogiers. His feet set, Cairnwalker returns the blow of the orc that had struck him, chopping at it savagely with his greatsword.



*AC 27 vrs Ogiers / 25 vrs Orcs, Hit Points 21/53, Initiative 25
Stonefoot Stance: +2 AC vrs large creatures, +2 on STR related checks

Attack: 15
Damage: 11

Stances: Stance of Clarity, Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 
- 1st Level Maneuvers: Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Tactical Strike, Mountain Hammer*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw (AC: 24; HP 27)*

_I'll stick to opponents my size, and let the big boys handle the big boys . . ._

Katherine slips up to harry the flanks, Knight and Knave flicking out at orcs to her left and right and inflicting significant damage to each.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (Knight): 1d20+6=21
Damage: 1d6+4=9

To Hit (Knave): 1d20+6=23
Damage: 1d6+4=6[/sblock]

[sblock=For JA]Todd, I've lost my sense of where everyone is - could you post an updated map when you get a chance?  Katherine is on the flanks of the battle close to a wall (probably right under the platform she just vacated), but I don't think she actually gets 'flanking attacks' in the sense of getting her Sneak Attack bonuses.  Is this correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 30, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 17, HP 30 / 39*

Ewan notes the fall of that ogier and shifts to sight in on the next ogier. He returns Roak's nod as he scoots to the next firing position.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack on nearest Ogier (1d20+7=21)
Damage on Ogier (1d8+5=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2008)

Having felled his Ogre, Alban turns his long axe on an orc (1d20+10=22) and is blessed by the light to deliver a sound hit (1d12+9=20). "Take heart, the Light is with us!"


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Take heart, the Light is with us!"



Nijel, bleeding and battered by the ham fists of the ogier he is battling, grimly says, "TAKE heart?  I'm too busy trying to keep this fell beast from ripping it out of my chest!"


----------



## Neurotic (May 2, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor continues his support, healing Cairn as he shifts his stance.
Touch attack (if needed)(1d20+7=20); damage healed (1d8+5=12) 

Hold fast, friends, Pelor sends his rays and darkness cannot win!

OOC: Nijel is healed full amount because Andor's init is behind ogiers. He was hit first and healed later.


----------



## Redclaw (May 2, 2008)

*Padraig, Dragon Shaman 4, AC 19, HP 17/38, F+7, R+4, W+5*

Bloodied and a little bit worried, Padraig lashes out with his spear again, hoping to drop another ogier before things get too desperate.

[sblock=ooc] attack and damage: (1d20+8)=26; (1d8+4)=5 [/sblock]

Auras--Vigor--fast healing 2 for those under 50% hp
       --Fire Shield--4 points fire damage to enemies who hit allies with melee or natural attacks

[sblock=JA] Was there a reason Padraig didn't get attacks of opportunity against the orcs that moved into range to attack him?  His longspear should give him reach, thus threatening squares 10' away, making it hard for enemies to move in and get to him.  

Also, just to verify, you're remembering to give all of the attacking enemies the fire damage, right?    [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Andor continues his support, healing Cairn as he shifts his stance.
> Touch attack (if needed)(1d20+7=20); damage healed (1d8+5=12)
> 
> Hold fast, friends, Pelor sends his rays and darkness cannot win!
> ...



OOC:  Oh!  Thanks, good save!


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 18/27hp*

From his perch on the platform Aidan continues pummeling the front line of ogiers to try and buy his brother and Roak some breathing room.

EB Attack: (1d20+7=10) 
EB Damage: (3d6=8)


----------



## Neurotic (May 8, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Continuing step further Andor taps Roak from behind infusing him with positive energy from the wand.
Touch attack; Healing (1d20+7=13, 1d8+5=7) 

If anyone can use the wand. I'll can take your place until you recover enough to switch again if you will.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"I can use the wand, Father Andor, but I am quite content to remain here in the thick of the fight for now.  Still, if you desire so strongly to wreak havoc upon our foes, then I will yield my place to you.  But if you are happy where you are, then I ask you to please remain there and continue your present function, because poor luck could beset us at any time, and then we would desperately need your ministrations!"

OOC:  Nijel is down about 10 hp, currently, if memory serves.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

As all seems about lost and the hard pressed party about to be overwhelmed by sheer numbers a war drum begins to sound behind the party and with measured precison the spear leveis of the old baronet begin to move foraward in a sweeping motion on the party's right flank. From behind the party there is movement as 5 heavily armored squads begin to move forward of the party. On the walls, more archers begin to appear and the bolts and arrows increase until the begin to severly reduce the number of assulants waiting to reinforce the party. Sensing that victory is at hand, the party redoubles it effort and engages their foes once more and withing tne minutes the field is theirs. The breach has been sealed by a solid wall of pikes backed by archers and all that remains is the dispatching of the dead and wounded.

OCC: Sorry for the seemingly endless delays.....was in a car accident yesterday night when I was planning to catch up...and to be honest i have more or less lost my train of thought so I thought it best to end the combat and start fresh..........and for you die hard players an award of 5000 xp...to bring you up to date and to say I's sorry....  JA


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

*I hope you're ok!*

OOC:  Sorry to hear about your accident, JA!  Hope you and any passengers that were with you are all ok.  And thanks for the xp!   ....But Rhun told me that I could have his xp, too!


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2008)

*Sorry to hear about your RL troubles, JA, but I'm glad you are okay. Keep positive, man...things will get better.

And Leif, there is no way I'm giving Roak's XPs to Nijel! Roak needs all the XPs he can get, since he keeps getting severley wounded in every fight. 

Oh, and JA...you realize that 5000 xps puts us at Level 5 and ALMOST to Level 6, right?*


Roak takes a moment to catch his breath and then moves among the bodies of the enemy, giving the _coup_ to those that aren't quite dead yet.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2008)

*Xp*

Thanks guys..and yes i did know....think of it as a reward for being patient and had i been able to run the fight as i had originally intended you would have gotten almost that amount....it just lets me save the big bad guys for a bit later ....


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2008)

*Sweet; I'll have Roak 'leveled up' here in the next couple days.*


----------



## Dracomeander (May 13, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger AC 16, HP 30 / 39*

Ewan keeps eyes out for any trouble spots and helps with the clean up since he has no skill with the wounded.

OOC: Sorry to hear about the accident. Sorry for the delay in responding. My comp or my ISP didn't like the reorganization of the site here. Kept timing out instead of connecting. Hopefully I'm back.

I'll get Ewan leveled shortly. Taking 2nd level of Ranger this time.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong AC:20, HP 40/49*

Nijel will assist with tending the wounded.  He has only very limited laying on of hands ability left, but he has some conventional, first-aid-type medical skills that he will employ.

OOC:  I'll get Nijel leveled up to 5th ASAP.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 13, 2008)

*defense of the manor*

A quick scout tells Ewan the the attackers having been beaten back unexpectly are somewhat in disarray. Varouious officer types can be seen moving along the humanoid troops trying to reoragize them. Meanwhile Nijel moves along the battel site  helping the wounded and offering what aid he can.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2008)

*Alban*

After offering a prayer of thanks and returning his borrowed shield, Alban makes his way among the wounded using his skill as a healer. 

OOC: Alban is mostly updated. Just need some skill points.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine will help with the moving and lifting, as well as scout duties as needed.  She's not much good with healing.

OOC: Got her all updated, ready to go.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

OOC:  Nijel is leveled up to 5th.  He got shiny new hp!


----------



## Pyrex (May 14, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock*

Seeing the ogiers break & run, Aidan scrambles down from the elevated platform to help in the aftermath of the battle, using charges from his healing belt to stabilize those most heavily injured.

"Well brother, it seems we've bought the Lord some time here.  Hopefully they'll be moving their line back far enough that we can sneak out and head after the Lord Marshall."

OOC:  Aidan updated to L5.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Seeing the ogiers break & run, Aidan scrambles down from the elevated platform to help in the aftermath of the battle, using charges from his healing belt to stabilize those most heavily injured.
> "Well brother, it seems we've bought the Lord some time here.  Hopefully they'll be moving their line back far enough that we can sneak out and head after the Lord Marshall."



"Yes my brother.  I am very happy to see that we are both still able to fight for our cause.  You know better than almost anyone else how little I can be trusted to "sneak" successfully, so perhaps I should go on well in advance of the main body and I can provide a distraction, even." And, Nijel whispers, _"Doesn't sound like a very good plan for ME, though, does it Aidan?"_


----------



## Neurotic (May 15, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade, Initiate of Pelor*

OOC: stoped receiving mail about new posts 
OOC2: 3rd level spells, woo-hoo...as soon as I recover spells that is 

Andor helps with the wounded using his life gem rather then the wand (former can be recharged later).

We should charge them while they are in disarray. Once they organize there will be another attack, more carefully planned then this one. We should break them while we can. Target the officers if we can. With Pelor's blessing we could do some serious damage if we go immediately.

OOC: Wand charges (I counted three uses in the fight) 40/50, unless Andor needs to administer some last second healing to stabilize someone dying...


----------



## Redclaw (May 15, 2008)

Padraig is levelled up.  He got hit points, an increase in the effectiveness of his auras, and a shiny new aura (DR 3/magic).

He will keep his fast healing aura up and once again walk through the camp, hoping to help the wounded.  On the plus side, he should automatically stabilize and start healing anyone who is dying.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2008)

The party contiues it's cleanup and are suprised that the old baronet's men have sustained few injuries and there is only one fatility. The orcs appearing to be regathering and their morale somewhat restored are preparing a few defensive postions of their own. Then the old baronet rides up "That was more fun that I have had in years...I thank you gentlmen..you held them well until the opportuinty presented itself."


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

"The tide of the battle certainly favored us," says Roak, surveying the orcs as they dig into defensive positions. He counts their numbers as best he is able, taking note of their positions, their defensive emplacements, and any potential weak points where he and the rest of the company can assault them.


*I'm still working on the leveling up of Roak...too many damn options with the Warblade class.  I should have him ready by next week, though.*


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

To the Baron and to Roak, Nijel says, "Our service to your cause may not have even begun in earnest, yet, my Lord, for I hope that we may soon carry the fight out to them!  That is what you are thinking, is it not, Roak?  Judging from the wary eye that you cast upon their positions.  I shall be right at your side during our assault!


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

"That is precisely what I am thinking, my friend," answers Cairnwalker, not taking his gaze away from the enemy's line. "We need to crush their lines and break their morale before they can receive reinforcements."


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Crushing their lines and breaking their morale does, indeed, sound like a good start, but I would much prefer to break their bones and crush their heads!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2008)

*Katherine "Am I Really the Chaotic of the Party?" Brightlaw*

"Hold on there, boys!  The mission, remember?  I'm gonna need some protection when I go on my way to deliver our information.  Many apologies, Baron, but I'm sure as a military man you understand the necessity of staying on point?  Nigel, I thought you Knightly types were all Law and Order!"


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2008)

Roak smiles at his companion's words. "Take a look at the perimeter, Kat," he says. "They still have us surrounded. We will have to break their lines if we wish to continue with our mission." The muscular warrior shrugs. "Some of you may be able to sneak through, aye, but Nijel and I at least, well...well, our talents lie more in the direction of cloven skulls and crushed bones than in sneaking."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Yes, indeed, friend Roak.  I believe we shall have ample opportunity to cleave today!  And, Kat, yes, you are correct that law is my chosen path.  Why don't you stand forth and simply arrest these orcs and ogiers, and then Roak and I shall simplly take them into custody!  What?  You don't think so?  Nay.  Nor do I."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2008)

*Katherine*

Kat grins cheekily at her eager (if somewhat bristly) companion.  "What a song _that_ would make, hey?  No, I'm all good with breaking through the lines - just don't want us to get distracted by bloodlust."


----------



## Neurotic (May 16, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

I can call blessings of Pelor upon such endeavor, but other then that my reserve of Pelor's might is only what might is in my mace. I'd be much happier to go after good night sleep, but since that is not an option, let's go and crush us some orc officers.

With Your pardon, Lord Baron, we probably won't be coming back as we have our own mission to accomplish. All we can do is make your situation little bit easier. We'll send help as soon as we can.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 16, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Consulting with each other the party is soon emsedhed in the details of escape when war drums once again begin sounding along the permieter.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2008)

*Alban*

"I fear our discussion may be moot. It seems our neighbors are restless again. Should we try to make a break in chaos of the battle that seems eminent?"


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"To Arms!  But mayhap we can still keep moving towards our goal as we fight?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

With the sounding of the wardrums, the old baronet approaches the party...."Looks like company will be coming in an hour or so...this is their run up....." then indicating the entire party he says "Go behind the wagons and rest we will deal with this one..."


----------



## Dracomeander (May 18, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll - Scout/Ranger*

"If we have a goodly supply of arrows, I can see about picking off the officers from here while they are trying to harangue the troops back into attacking. My bow has a bit more range than they are used to. Might go a good way toward demoralizing them enough to give us some relief here."


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel looks to Roak.  " 'They have this one,' he says.  Hmmm, as much as I rue disobeying the order we were given, resting just does not sit right with me.  Shall we continue to fight?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

_Rest now, fight later - I need to conserve my resources, for I fear we still have a long, rough journey to reach the Lord Marshall._

"I'll gladly take your offer of rest, sir.  You'll let me know if I'm needed?"


----------



## Redclaw (May 18, 2008)

Even if I rest, I'll do my best to aid the defenders' efforts with my auras, Padraig says.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 19, 2008)

At Ewans's question, the old baronet smiles..."Yes that would be most beneficial..those types are never one to rush in unless there is something fearsome doing the persuading" Turning to one of his men he  says "Take the gentlmen to a good firing postion and supply him with what he needs.......a little harrasment is always good for the digestion" Then in turn addressing Padraig he says.."I think your talents would be most benefical were you to just ciruclate among the tired and wounded......any rest they can get will pay off well this evening"  Addresing Kat he says "Aye lass, go and rest on the Courtya...we will call if needed"


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel looks pensive, as if he's trying to decide whether to answer a call of nature or wind his non-existent watch.  As much as he feels an obligation to fight as long as he is still standing, the prospect of rest is very tempting.  He turns to Roak again, "I'm just going to go with Kat, and make sure nothing untoward happens to her," and he almost looks as if he even believes what he just said!  He'll stand guard near Kat for, oh, say, maybe 5 minutes before he succumbs to sleep.


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Be sure to call us if there are any problems.

Andor goes with Katherine, lies down and is soon fast asleep his back on wooden wall of the cart.


OOC: Andor finds sheltered spot that won't be immediately overrun if orcs breach the courtyard.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2008)

Despite his injuries, Roak cannot bring himself to go and rest while there is a battle to be fought. He voices his concerns to the Baronet. "My lord baronet, I can't just go and rest while your men go out to die. Please allow me to help where I can."


----------



## Pyrex (May 20, 2008)

Aidan nods in agreement with Nijel and Roak.  "It's been a long day, but I doubt I'd sleep well with a battle ranging 'round the courtyard."


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2008)

*Alban*

Knowing he will be more effective after a rest, Alban somewhat reluctantly removes his heavy armor in favor of light and settles in to pray and rest.


----------



## Dracomeander (May 24, 2008)

Ewan will go up on the wall and harass the orc officers as long as they keep their heads up within range.

[sblock=OOC] Ranged Attack Bonus +8 (+4 base, +3 Dex, +1 magic), Range 220', Damage 1d8 + 5 (+2 Str, +1 magic, +2 Favored enemy), Crit 18-20 / x5.

As long as the orcs are within 660' Ewan will use rapid shot for a total penalty of -6 with two shots per round. Out to 880', Ewan will still fire with a -6 penalty though only one shot per round.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

Addressing Roark the old baronet says "One of the toughest command decsions one must learn to make is how to husband one's strenght during the battle, you do us no good sir tired and wounded so rest so that we may use your skill when we can once again tempt the enemey into making a mistake."

As the rest of the party goes to the courtyard they are suprised to learn that they are to be be lead insid the old manor itself and are shown to a outdated but freshly scrubbed drawing room where blankets and makeshit mattress of fresh hay have been placed upon the floor. One of the older ladies says "This is all we could do in short time, the baths are just now being heated and should be ready within the next few hours"

Meanwhile, Ewan stands upon the wall and with his sniper eye's begins to wound his opponets.

Those in the manor make a spot check....tell me your rollls.


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2008)

"Very well, my lord. If rest is your command, than I shall obey," says Roak with a slight bow. "If the enemy looks to break your defenses, please send someone to fetch with all haste." The knight then hurries after his companions to join them in the manor.

*Spot 10

I just noticed that I never finished updating Roak to 5th level...I'll get on that this weekend.*


----------



## Neurotic (May 24, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor is thankful for a chance to rest.

Spot check (1d20+3=13) 
OOC: if Padraigs or Albans aura enances senses, add them to this number


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2008)

*Alban*

Despite his weariness, Alban is still alert to his surroundings. 

OOC: Spot check (1d20+6=22) 

Alban's aura will provide a +2 bonus to spot, listen and initiative checks to those within 10'.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  If the party moved into the manor before Nijel fell asleep, then he will rouse Kat and they will enter together.  If Nijel had already succumbed to sleep, then he'll see you in the morning, I guess.

OOC:  Spot check for Nijel, just in case: 1d20+3=19 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1605229/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2008)

*Katherine*

Katherine rouses quickly at Nijel's touch and moves to accompany the others into the manor.

Spot Check (1d20+9=15)


----------



## Pyrex (May 27, 2008)

Bowing to the commander's wishes, Aidan follows the others into the manor.

"I suppose we should go ahead and rest as we can then, eh brother?"

Spot: (1d20+8=26)


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "I suppose we should go ahead and rest as we can then, eh brother?"



"Absolutely, Favored Son of My Mother!   Truly, I am about to drop in my tracks, anyway, so it's not so much a matter of  choosing to rest, but rather it is taking care to ensure that I am in a safe place when unconsciouness overtakes me!  Anyway, we'll fight better after some rest, or so I tell myself."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Having entered the drawing room turned barracks the party notes that it must have been a trophy room also as various old banners and weapons hang along it's walls as well as old suites of armor. From the inside you can truly see how formidable the manor is. The exterior walls set with small firing windows appear to be almost ten feet thick and the interior walls are five feet in thickness judging from the interior doorways. Anyone stroming the manor would have to take it room by room.

For Pyrex and Alban
[sblock]From the look of the banners at the walls and from your knowledge of nobilty/history you easily calculate that over 400 years of military tradition can be found in this room. Making you stop and wonder just how old this keep is.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2008)

*Alban*

OOC: Are we alone or are there other persons not part of our group present? If so, Alban will ask if the keep has a chapel.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Padraig finds his way to the infirmary, ready to use his healing skills and aura of vigor to assist those who are wounded by orc or ogier weapons.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 4, 2008)

OOC: Let me know when the Orcs are no longer viable targets. Ewan will not waste ammunition if they are staying hidden behind cover.

Having computer troubles with this site. Will try to keep up.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Roak rests as best he can, though the horde of orcs outside the manor make that fairly difficult. The knight would rather be slaying the enemy than catching up on lost sleep.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  Nijel, bless his heart, sleeps the wonderful, restful sleep of the Thoroughly Clueless.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The drawing room now sleeping chamber has two other people in it who are quietly sleeping. There are no others present excpet the party members. Alban is told that the manor has a small chapel. After perhaps an hour, Ewan finds that the targets have gotten the hint from his arrows and now moved out of the range of even his bow. The rest of the party picks out a sleeping area and lays down.

Actions before i go on


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

Padraig, having done what he can for the wounded, returns to the rest of the group and prepares to get some rest.  Unfortunately, that means removing his weighty armor, which takes a few minutes.  He adjusts the aura of draconic power that radiates from him, adding to his companions' ability to sense the world around them.

aura--senses--+3 to listen, spot, search and initiative


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor sleeps the sleep of the righteous


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

Roak quickly falls into a restful, if light sleep, the sounds of his rhythmic breathing oddly peaceful. It was the trail sleep of any trained warrior: easy to fall into, but also easily roused at the first unfamiliar sound.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban plans to sleep a while then go to the chapel and pray for spells.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 5, 2008)

With the orcs finally out of range, Ewan climbs down and asks to be shown to where the others are resting. He will move quietly to find a place and get some rest leaving a request to be roused when the others are.


OOC: Spot and Listen checks while moving to get rest. (Spot 1d20+10=19, Listen 1d20+10=22)


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"SNORRRRRRRRE!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Ewan enters the makeshit barracks to find most of the party fast asleep and recoveing their strenght. Finding a comfortable spot for himself he quickly joins his friends in sleep. 

After what seems like minutes the party is wakened by a soft voice calling "Gentlemen it is time. Please arise and refresh yourself and I will have something for you to eat"

As you begin to stir you find that the sun has set and it is early evening.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel calls out to the page who awakened them, "I prithee, lass, what day is today?  Have we slept through an entire day?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

Roak is instantly awake and ready, but seeing no danger he takes a deep breath and calms himself. Rising, he goes through a series of stretches and exercises before arming and armoring himself.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

"Tis nightfall of the same day Good Sir" she responds..

OCC: You basically got about 4 hours sleep


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine awakes with the others, goes through a short series of stretches to work the kinks out, and is ready for action.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel gets up, shakes his blond mane vigorously, flexes his pecs, and is ready.  He gives Aidan a loving, brotherly wink across the room, and smiles at Roak, "Think you that we shall fight through to the last ranks of the enemy's army today, or, perhaps, at least the mid-point?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

Roak nods and smiles back to Nijel. "We shall cleave our way through their ranks, leaving only blood and bit of orc in our wake. And when we are finished, we can continue on our way to the Lord Marshall."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Kat pauses involuntarily in the midst of her stretches, her eyes rolling and a small smile curving the corners of her lips in amusement at her friends enthusiasm.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 7, 2008)

Several young girls enter the room with buckets of hot water and fresh towels. "These are for you gentlmen" while there is not enough water for baths the five buckets are enough to wash most of the sleep and some of the grime off should you wish. With the opening of the door, the smell of fresh bread comes into the room.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel says, "Thank you kindly, ladies!  I shall be a happy paladin when I have rid myself of some of this trail grime."  Whereupon, Nijel proceeds to wash.

"Ahh, much better!  Now for some of that fresh bread!  Nijel now follows his nose to breakfast.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2008)

*Alban*

"Lass, could you direct me to the chapel please?" He will wash carefully and then go to pray.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Alban is given directions to what he eventually discovers to be a small and very old chapel. At his best guess from the design and layout it is some 200 to 250 years old.

OCC: Does Nijel strip in front of the lasses


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Eschewing modesty, Katherine uses the thoughtfully provided water and sponges to wash herself, gets ready for another day of hard riding, and presents herself for food.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2008)

*Alban*

First he prays for spells and then he take some time to pray for success and guidence. Finally, he examines the place and the altar. 

[sblock=DM]Is there a reserve of power here that could be called upon?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

For Alban
[sblock]As Alban begins to sense the altar and chapel he does not a very significant power source in the altar itself and from the crystal latern that serves as the altar light.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Alban is given directions to what he eventually discovers to be a small and very old chapel. At his best guess from the design and layout it is some 200 to 250 years old.
> OCC: Does Nijel strip in front of the lasses



Nijel will only strip to his waist.  He is far too modest to show more than that.  When Kat "does her thing," Nijel blushes all the way down to his rosy nipples and hurries to get out of there as fast as he can! (As I read Mowgli's post, she's in her altogether right there in front of us all!)  
"Excuse me, but I need to pray for spells also.  Could you direct me to the chapel as well?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Nijel is also given directions to the chapel where he finds Alban looking about the chapel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> (As I read Mowgli's post, she's in her altogether right there in front of us all!)




Since it's not a true bath, she's probably down to her small clothes except for a 'brief'   moment when she's got to be in the buff to change those.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nijel is also given directions to the chapel where he finds Alban looking about the chapel.



"Hello, Alban!  I need to prepare my spells for the day, too.  Any advice from an accomplished Priest of The Light to a lowly Paladin such as myself as to what spells we will be needing?"
OOC:  No offense, Alban, but Nijel already decided to prepare _Restoration, Lesser_, I hope that's what you would have recommended anyway!

[OOC for Mowgli:  "Brief" moment!  I love it!]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

As the blushing paladin comes out of the room, several of the older ladies look at him and begin laughing. Refreshed the rest of the party is drawn to the smells of food.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  A very embarrassed Nijel hastily adjusts his clothing and armor to make sure that everyting that should be covered is indeed, covered.  Then, clearing his throat, bowing deeply, and excusing himself to the twittering ladies, he makes his way with all possible haste to Alban's side at the chapel.  *(see post #936.)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Seeing the discomoft of the young paladin, some of the older women begin to make wolf whistles as he moves towards the chapel..one even goes so far as to comment "Bet he is a fun ride"


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 8, 2008)

Ewan rouses and accepts the opportunity to remove the worst of the grime and travel stains from himself. Then he folows his nose to where the food awaits. Once refreshed, he will return to the walls to wait and watch while the others preapre themselves.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor looks appreciatively at young women.

Thank you, ladies!

He strips and washes himself, stopping only shortly to admire his companions beauty. Anybody who observes him can now plainly see two small puncture marks on his neck.

OOC: Just to avoid confusion, I mean Kat, not other companions if somebody else stripped 

He then goes to the chapel and joins priest and paladin in prayer.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

*Alban*

"Ah spells for this place. Anything could be useful in the coming day. I struggled with my own choices. Something that could restore us in our time of weakness would be my suggestion, but maybe prayer will guide you better than my thoughts."  Alban examines the altar light curious about it.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Thank you, friend Alban.  I shall do just as you recommend, and devote myself to prayer for guidance from the Light." 

OOC:  Nijel devotes himself to earnest, humble prayer for a time, and receives the inspiration that he should prepare _Restoration, Lesser_ as his spell for the coming day.  Relieved and happy, he steels himself to once again brave the unwanted and unduly amorous attentions of the horny washer-women/camp followers.

"Light, give me the strength to keep my breakfast down!"


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 10, 2008)

Taking a few moments along with everyone else to clean himself up Aidan grins at his brothers discomfort.  

Teasing him a bit, Aidan tosses Nijel a towel.  "You could always use this as a blindfold when next we have a chance to bathe." 

Clean and dressed, Aidan joins everyone for breakfast.  Or dinner.  For food at any rate.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

(Roak, of course, has no shame in stripping in front of everyone else. He puts little weight in modesty, and with solid body of rock hard muscle...who wouldn't want to show it off? Plus, he has so many cool scars.)


After washing the dirt, grime and blood from the long ride and the battles from his body, Roak quickly dresses and dons his armor. Properly attired and ready for battle, the knight follows after Ewan in search of a meal.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Aidan grins at his brothers discomfort, and teasing him a bit, Aidan tosses Nijel a towel.  "You could always use this as a blindfold when next we have a chance to bathe."



"What purpose whould THAT serve?!  My eyes may be the only ones around here that are not slaves to sordid, carnal lust!  Although, you may have a point.  If we happened across our "lovely" camp washer-women out bathing somewhere, using blindfolds on ourselves might be the only way to avoid being turned to stone!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Cleaned and somewhat refresed, the leaves their make shift sleeping quarters and by following their noises wind up outside in the courtyard where the tables they sat at earlier have been set with food. Numerous battered and bloody men can be seen sitting on the cobble stones eating in silence.

Sitting down to the table, they are soon joined by the old baron. "It goes well but i am afraid they are just gearing up to test us this eveing....if we can hold them off they may wait a day or two before trying again."


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong Paladin5,AC20FF20T10,HP62/62,Battleaxe:+11/+5*

"Roak, think you that we can continue with our mission and return in time for the decisive engagement?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

Roak smiles grimly at Nijel, but shakes his head. "I doubt it. Not unless the Lord Marshall is nearby. And if he was nearby, he would likely be on his way here anyway. Still, the manor is surrounded by the enemy, and that leaves us two options. One, is we attempt to carry on with our mission, leave the manor, and try to break through the enemy line. Two, we remain here and help in the defense of the keep until either we fall, or we break the enemy," The knight shrugs. "Of course, the enemy may well have reinforcements on the way as well."


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong Paladin5,AC20FF20T10,HP62/62,Battleaxe:+11/+5*

"So what will we do?  We cannot desert this keep and its people, but we also cannot neglect our duty to the Lord Marshal!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

"In fact, we are duty bound to leave the keep . . . I'm sorry, my lord, but it is imperative that our information reach the Lord Marshall's ears.  In fact, the enemies' focus on your keep is a boon to our mission.  The longer they spend breaking their teeth on your keep the longer they are not attending to us."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

As Kat finishes her statement the old baron says "I uderstand, feel free to leave when ever you wish"


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong Paladin5,AC20FF20T10,HP62/62,Battleaxe:+11/+5*

Nijel nods to Kat.  "You'll be a General yet, lass!  I'll follow you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Nijel nods to Kat.  "You'll be a General yet, lass!  I'll follow you."




The young woman winces theatrically.  "A General!?  And I didn't say anything mean to you at all!" She shoots the Paladin a friendly grin. "Besides, you'd just be following me so you could keep looking at my backside."


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The young woman winces theatrically.  "A General!?  And I didn't say anything mean to you at all!" She shoots the Paladin a friendly grin. "Besides, you'd just be following me so you could keep looking at my backside."



Nijel blushes FURIOUSLY, and quickly turns away.  He thinks, _"Now who is being mean to whom!  I have given her no cause to impugn the nobility of my motives!  .....But, then again, it IS a pretty sweet backside, isn't it?"_


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2008)

*Alban*

Returning from the temple to catch the tail end of the meal and the conversation Alban adds, "Dear Nijel, I think perhaps you should have prayed a bit longer before returning to the company of women." He takes a goodly portion of breakfast, perhaps at some level wondering if this could be his last meal. He turns his attention to the general. "Sir a word if I might? I visited the chapel this morning and I noted that both the altar and the altar light seemed be repositories of considerable divine might. I'd like you permission to try and employ this power for the defense with the help of some of my companions. Unless you have someone more qualified to make the attempt?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

"What yes the chapel, they have been here since the manor was built, in fact if I remember correctly they predate the manor by some 100 years as the house was built on the ruins of an old church and they incorporated the altar into the new chapel. Yes please feel free to try, I had forgotten about them"


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Returning from the temple to catch the tail end of the meal and the conversation Alban adds, "Dear Nijel, I think perhaps you should have prayed a bit longer before returning to the company of women."



OOC:  Oh, can Alban read Nijel's mind now?  THOUGHTS are not audible.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He takes a goodly portion of breakfast, perhaps at some level wondering if this could be his last meal. He turns his attention to the general. "Sir a word if I might? I visited the chapel this morning and I noted that both the altar and the altar light seemed be repositories of considerable divine might. I'd like you permission to try and employ this power for the defense with the help of some of my companions. Unless you have someone more qualified to make the attempt?"



"Alban, I would very much like to help you with this project!  I would consider it to be a great honor to be able to help in any way!  I hope that we may discover a way that the Power of the Light can help us to achieve total victory!"  Nijel's words betray his military inclinations which may not be absolutely in line with the Teachings of Light.....


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

Roak finishes eating as the discussion about the chapel and altar continues. "I would offer my assistance, if I can be of any? Though, I confess, religion is not really my forte."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

"Go ahead an investigate all you would like but i expect you in the courtyard at midnight" the old baron says


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 12, 2008)

*ANdor Anande de Andrade*

Yes, Alban, I'd be happy to assist or to lead if you think Flame of Pelor might be better suited. I admit I was too focused on the tasks ahead to really notice the power of the chappel. We can try focused prayer from all people inside to ward off evil from this place.

OOC: leading prayer to cast area protection from evil or some such over this place.

[sblock=For JA]
Did Andor notice anythin unusual there? He is Initiate of Pelor. I know I didn't post very much, what I meant to ask is can he access it more easily then someone without dvine feats?
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

For Andor
[sblock]if it is accesiable then it should be more accesiable to one with a divine connection...but then again any in need could access it given time or a great pressing need[/sblock]

Alban, Andor, NIjel and Roak finish dinner and headtowards the chapel. Ewan meanwhile resumes his watchful place upon the wall bow in hand.

Where are the others going?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> "Go ahead an investigate all you would like but i expect you in the courtyard at midnight" the old baron says





"Very good, my companions and I shall do our best sir."  Having eaten his fill Ablan returns to the chapel to further examine the altar.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 13, 2008)

Padraig is still doing his best to help the wounded recover.  He is staying near the field hospitals with his vigor aura up.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  On the way to the chapel, Nijel will walk beside Roak behind Alban and Andor.

"We lead in battle, Roak, but I am glad to see that we have the good sense to permit others to lead us when their knowledge and expertise are greater than our own."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2008)

Andor, Alban, Nijel, and Roak are headed to the chapel.
Ewan is on his perch lookinig for targets
Padraig is in the Infirmary

Waiting for Kat and Aidan


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Somewhat bored and ready to continue their mission, Kat heads out to the courtyard and the walls to see what she can see.  While amongst the castle denizens and soldiers, she'll use her native charisma to good effect - making small talk, encouragements, etc.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

OCC: Okay you guys have put me in a quandry........if i continue like i had planned Kat, Ewan and Padraig are going to be bored off their ass for a while............remember when you seperate from the party you run the risk of being outside the main thread of action....so here is my solution

The party going to the chapel arrives there just in time to hear the alarm sound and every as per the standing orders reports to the courtyard which is the designated marshilling point for the party...

Actions


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2008)

Roak frowns as the alarm sounds. "Andor, do you have the ability to release the power of the altar on your own? If we are under attack, I'm afraid the rest of our blades will be needed in defense of the manor. But if the power of the chapel can be used in our defense, I think it best that you try."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 14, 2008)

Ewan perks up and studies the surrounding countryside to try to discover the cause for the alarm.

OOC: JA, I knew I was taking Ewan out of the action. But unless a party member requested him to join them, the chapel would hold no interest for Ewan. Take the story how you feel it needs to go.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

For Ewan
[sblock]rows of torches can be seen along the peremiter of the manor. some forming up into columes can be seen moving in it's direction[/sblock]

OCC:NO worries I had a plan B, C, and D in reserve


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 14, 2008)

Padraig moves quickly to the courtyard.  What has raised the alarm?  Have any of you seen what has brought this on?

aura--senses--+3 to spot, search, listen and initiative


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Arriving in the courtyard Padraig senses excitment, and fear......one of the young men at arms comments "They are starting the process of wearing us down.....tis going to get brutal this night"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2008)

*OOC: Have we all been healed up, or are some of the PCs still damaged?*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Everyone should have gotten the field equivilant of about 6 hours rest so a day's hit points and access to 3/4 of their daily spells.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel only gets 1 spell/day, but he didn't cast it yesterday, so it's still prepared.  Right?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2008)

yep


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2008)

*Nijel*

OOC:  How about laying on of hands?  Does he get the full days quota?  I should have asked about that the first time, too.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2008)

While not fully healed, Cairnwalker felt more than ready for another engagement with the orcs and ogiers. He stretched like a cat, drawing _Widow's Lament_ gracefully in the same motion, and waited for Andor's response before moving to rally in the courtyard.


*A little reasearch shows that with Padraig's aura, Andor's healing, the level up, and an effective night's rest, Roak should be around 59/67 hit points.*


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

I can channel the power and with help of local priests if one or more can be spared from healing we should have enough power.

I have faith that I can pull it off by myself, but it would be stronger with several priests working together. Send any and all Lord Baron can spare here. I'll start the ritual.

Andor turns toward the altar and shorltly studies it's design, icons and other symbols to determine it's probable power. Then he opens up for Pelors radiance, just touching it first time to sense the power and potential use of it.

After that first minute, he takes preparations and starts invoking the power of Light.

OOC: 
[sblock=Hidden for length]
JA, Andor will study the altar for about a minute. IF any preparations are needed (official/ritual clotcehs, extra candles or whatever else he will prepare them. In any case he starts invocation immediately afterwards whether any help shows or not. He is fanatical in his devotion and there in not single doubt that he can channel whatever power the alter offers.

As I'm not sure how this works I'll describe from my spell lists what are general effects I'd like to create over the compaund

Ideal would be mass destructions spell(s), Andor represents both fiery and life giving aspect of Pelor, such as sunburst or meteor swarm or searing light in a burst around the temple sparing friendly troups, but if that is not available...

prayer - increasing friendly effectiveness and lowering the opponents
protection from evil - increasing defenders defenses; removing threat from potential summonings 
aid
maximized healing (hallow, consecrate or some such)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

Roak nods and claps Andor on the shoulder. "Good luck my friend." The knight turns to the others. "Alban, Nijel...our blades are needed. Let us heed the Baronet's call."

With that, Cairnwalker turns and makes his way to the courtyard, searching out the Baronet.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam*

"Yes, Roak, we're with you.  Battle calls!  Once again into the breach to cheat death and taste the glory.  Ahh, I do love it so."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw (AC 24; HP 34/34)*

Katherine grins mischieviously as she loosens Knight and Knave in their sheaths on her way to the courtyard.  It's apparant form her expression that even though she has tried to keep the group on mission she is thoroughly enjoying this little side venture.

She spares a parting glance for Alban and Andor.  "You boys have fun, now . . . and do well.  It looks like we'll need all the help we can get!"

Thumping Nijel on the shoulder and winking, she says "Come on, my friend . . . it looks like our _other_ plans will have to be put on hold for a while!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam*

"Right behind you, General," says Nijel.

And, [aside] to the others present:  "I really don't know what other plans she means.  Perhaps she is wanting to be drilled by an experienced soldier?

[sblock]Oh, the Double Entendres!!![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban moves to assist Andor in calling on the reserves in the altar.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 17, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 18/27hp, AC 17*

Following Nijel & Kat into the courtyard Aidan spends a moment stretching and preparing for combat.

Aidan glances at his brother with a cocked eyebrow and a grin, unsure of whether his brother intended the subtext or not, then shrugs and laughs.  "Perhaps after this upcoming battle you'll feel sufficiently experienced then Nijel?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Aidan glances at his brother with a cocked eyebrow and a grin, unsure of whether his brother intended the subtext or not, then shrugs and laughs.  "Perhaps after this upcoming battle you'll feel sufficiently experienced then Nijel?"



OOC:  Ok, Nijel is too "upstanding" to have intended the subtext.  Leif just said that to have a little fun with his old bud Mowgli.   In fact, I doubt if Nijel even understands what he said!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2008)

. . .      . . .


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 18, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Seeing Alban remains to help Andor asks for his oppinion during preparations.

OOC: still no comment from JA as to possible power of the altar...

I'd go with mass destruction spell that would affect outside of the fortress, but I believe this would stop only this group and next one would continue the siege. Better would be longstanding protections such as _protection from evil_ and _prayer _ with maybe _aid _ thrown in or this one attack. If we can get maximized healing or some low power vigor spell active that would be splendid too. What do you think?

Should we try to destroy this group via sunburst changed to affect radius and then work on other effects in peace? Or should we just put those enchantments in order we agree upon? That is, if it is possible to do all those things.
Have you any other suggestion before we start?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2008)

*Alban*

"I would stay away from destructive power until you are sure we have good control. Let's start with long term protective/beneficial effects. Once that is established if we can bring down some destruction on the enemy so much the better."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 19, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 45 / 49 AC 16*

Ewan watches the gathering forces outside the keep. When Roak and Nijel appear, he calls down to them.

"Looks like our foes wish to make this a night battle this time. I suppose they wish to limit our ranged capabilities since they can see better than we in the dark. Hopefully we have recovered enough to make this tactic fruitless for them."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

At Ewan's words, the Cairnwalker nods. He pulls a steel rod from his pack, its top glowing like a torch, and secures the thonged end to his belt. He grin's back up at the archer. "I have light to smite mine enemy by. When those orcs close on us, they will regret their decision."


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam*

"Then I shall do my utmost to fight near to the Deadly Cairnwalker so that I can see my foes as they fall!  Yes, Ewan, I believe that our foes will find that our period of rest has made battling us even more ill-advised than it already was."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

*Excuses*

Sorry national trainer in have been covered up will get caught up by saturday


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Alban and Andor
[sblock]The alatar is very old, everything you attempt to bring forth it's latent power has no sucess. Your best guess is that their is some sort of activication key required[/sblock]

The rest of the party marshalls in the courtyard. The old baron sends you to the souther wall. "I will leave you to hold that with just a few men and concertrate the forces on the west wall and along the gate opening. Be off now and good luck"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2008)

*Alban*

"Perhaps the altar light is the key, for I detected considerable power in it as well." Alban focuses on the altar light praying and then lighting it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Alban begins to examne the altar latern but with no success. Perhaps it is just do to age but the power while there is hard to access and very dormant.

The part arrives at the Souther Section of wall (Directly Across from the Courtyard).

OCC:Okay gentlmen place yourself and tell me what your going to do


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 21, 2008)

Padraig stays to the middle of the group as  they set up.  He places his spear at his feet, and carefully loads his crossbow.

[sblock=ooc] I figure he'll be in Y:38, crossbow ready to use if necessary, spear ready to pick up if the start to scale the walls.

Question for the DM, are there any other followers of the light near enough to see what we do, or is my breath weapon a possibility here? [/sblock]
aura-senses-+3 to search, spot, listen and initiative


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

Redclaw
[sblock]No the old Baron has given the wall pretty much to the party to hold while he concertrates his forces...[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel will be at y38, I suppose, and will just wait for the foes to get within his reach.

On second thought, when Nijel sees Roak approach, he will hurry to the Cairnwalker's side.  "If I have learned aught from these battles, it is that wherever the Cairnwalker is to be found, that is also where the greatest glory is!"  Nijel looks around for Aidan, too, and if he sees him he says, "Ho, brother!  Come and fight near to me so that I may guard you for our mother's sake."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban isn't ready to abandon the posibility of the extra power of the altar light and the altar. He searches around for any holy texts or hidden caches that might contain some useful information. Finally, he channels some of his own divine power into the altar calling upon the might he would otherwise use to turn undead. He holds forth his ancient holy symbol and calls forth the power using it to 'prime the pump' of the altar as it were.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2008)

Roak takes the center of the line, going to the place the orcs are most likely to breach with their charge.


*Just stick Roak at the center of the action, wherever that is going to be.*


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 22, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Let's try channeling The Light together into it.

At the end of the prayer instead of amen.

Andor starts oldest prayer in the book (in christian religion it would be 'Our father on the heaven', I'm sorry, I don't know english expression, it's the prayer to God that Christ tought his disciples...

At the end of the prayer he channels his considerable power invoking also power of Pelor (via Sun domain special power to destroy instead of turn undead)

If that doesn't work he puts his hands on the altar and prays opening himself fully to the power of Light offering his life as source of linking power.

Powers of Light hear Your humble servant. Darkness encroaches us and we seek your aid. Use this mortal vessel as You see fit.

OOC: in game terms he offers XP as his life force


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

Andor and Alban
[sblock]Having said the prayers and started your ritual, both of you feel a searing pain behind your eyes and  your entire body becomes racked with convulsions and pain...both of you roll a will power DC 15 and a fort save at dc 13[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Alban*

OOC: Will and Fort Saves (1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=27) 

Alban stuggles not to cry out and remain in control of the power they have tapped into as well as his own body.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

For Alban
[sblock]You sense and uncoiling of power from within the altar that lashes out blinding you breifly before returning to a more normal level..lets wait for Andor before we go on[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> 'Our father on the heaven', I'm sorry, I don't know english expression, it's the prayer to God that Christ tought his disciples...




[sblock=Bit O' Trivia for Neurotic]That's what is called, in English, The Lord's Prayer, and it goes something like this:  

"Our Father, who art in heaven, hallowed be thy name.  Thy kingdom come, thy will be done, on earth as it is in heaven.  Give us this day our daily bread.  Forgive us our trespasses as we forgive those who trespass against us.  Lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil.  For thine is the power and the kingdom and the glory forever and ever.  Amen."

That's pretty close to it, anyway.  And that's the archaic english of the King James version of the Bible.  Sometimes you will see it phrased as "Forgive us our debts as we forgive our debtors," but the meaning is the same.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 23, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

OOC: Thanks for waiting. Feel free to roll for me to advance the action. Only one more week and I'm back  Sorry, have no access to char (too slow connection I guess) and invisible castle never loads 

I believe Andor has will +7 and fort +6, please check and roll; thank you


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 18/27hp, AC 17*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Ho, brother!  Come and fight near to me so that I may guard you for our mother's sake."




Aidan follows his brother & Roak to the platform looking out over the southern wall.  "The road looks clear for the moment, but I expect it that won't last."

Figuring it might come in handy for marking targets in the dark, Aidan pulls a scroll of _Faerie Fire_ out of his backpack.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam*

A scroll brother? What, praytell, is that for?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Roak stands tall on the platform, where the orcs can see his well muscled, armored form. He slowly swings _Widow's Lament_ through a complicated attack routine, hoping to intimidate the orcs so that they will be more hestitant once the reach the wall.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2008)

Leif said:


> A scroll brother? What, praytell, is that for?




"To make it easier to see any foes trying to be sneaky."


----------



## Dracomeander (Jun 27, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 45 / 49 AC 16*

Ewan places himself in the southeastern corner of the southwestern tower. Putting all the orcs along the south in range of his bow. While Roak begins his pre-battle exercises, Ewan sights in on any orc archers or officers he can spot.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

As those members on the wall begin to brace themself for the coming assualt, they notice most of the enemy gathering once again against the main gate and entry.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

Roak can only roll his eyes and shrug. "Cowards," he says, clapping Nijel on the shoulder. "They are frightened of us. They remember only too well our earlier meeting."


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam*

"Aye, 't'would seem so!  Shall we go to meet them at the gate and give them the warmest welcome that we can?"  Nijel lovingly strokes the blade of his axe as he says this.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Nay, lads.  Our duty is here, Padraig argues.  We must not abandon our posts, no matter what glory seems to be ready for the taking elsewhere.  What if it is a feint, and this wall is the target of a different assault.  If we are not here to repel it, all may be lost.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2008)

As if his words were prophetic, Padraig then observes perhaps a full company of ogiers with ladders exiting the forest edge and making way towards the party position.

Okay three rounds of missel or other actions before they arrive....


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Oh, yes!  Never mind, Roak, I'm staying right here!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2008)

*Alban*

OOC: What's happening in the chapel? DId I miss a post?i


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: What's happening in the chapel? DId I miss a post?i




OOC:  Look at post #1006, Scotley.

OOC:  Hey, JA, we're over our 1000-post "limit" for this thread now!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

Leif said:


> Hey, JA, we're over our 1000-post "limit" for this thread now!




Does that still apply now that we have the new EN World 2 up and running?


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Does that still apply now that we have the new EN World 2 up and running?



OOC:  Hmm, Good Question!  Hopefully it doesn't apply any longer.

OOC:  I've made a post in the metagame forum asking about this.  (I think I even got my question in the correct thread on my second attempt!)   Hopefully, someone will tell us soon.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2008)

OOC: I noticed that the 15 posts per page limit is gone, so maybe the 1000 post thing is over too. At least I hope so.


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2008)

OOC:  The 1000-post Limit is still in effect, for now.  Moderator Bront made this post in reply to my query:  "For now, yes. That was a database speed issue, not a forum software issue.  Once we've gotten everything else fixed, we'll worry about that.  Since forking is an easy solution, shouldn't be a big issue."
__________________


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

OCC: Waiting on the rolls from Neurotic before i go on with the chapel.


OCC: I will start a new thread sometime next week...


OCC: Still waiting on actions from the others before i move on...


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 1, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

OOC: I sent you mail with explanation and gave you permission to roll for me ... I guess it got lost as my link broke. Feel free to use old rolls as this is what I got from home(Will roll(1d20+7=13); Fortitude roll (1d20+6=25) )

Here is new roll...just in case
Will save (1d20+7=23); Fort save (1d20+6=20)


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 1, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 45 / 49 AC 16*

3 Rounds of Missle fire on the Ogiers as they approach.

 Attacks +6/+6/+1  Damage 1d8+7
[sblock=OOC]
Round 1:Attacks round 1 (1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+1=9) Threat, miss, miss
Confirm threat? (1d20+6=15)
Normal damage , Critical damage (1d8+7=8, 5d8+35=57)

Round 2:Attacks round 2 (1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=13, 1d20+1=18) Maybe, Doubt it, Probably
Damage for arrows 1 and 3 (1d8+7=11, 1d8+7=11)

Round 3:Attacks round 3 (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=19, 1d20+1=2) Probably, Probably, MISS
Damage for arrows 1 and 2 (1d8+7=11, 1d8+7=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 18/27hp, AC 17*

Aidan focuses his attacks on those holding the front-end of the ladders, hoping to trip them up.

EB Attack Rolls: (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=24) 

Damage: (3d6=7, 3d6=6, 3d6=8) 

OOC:  What an awful set of damage rolls... :\


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

For Andor and Bertrand
[sblock]despite a valiant attempt you are unable to move the raw power of the altar which responds very slugglishly to your call. But for divine favor you both feel as if you would have been drained of a significant portion of your life energy (half your levels). Wanna try again?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Roak continues to stand tall and proud before the advancing horde, a slight smile on his face as he ponders the coming fight.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 2, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Dissaponted in his self Andor sighs and then straightens.

Ready for another try, Alban? It seems this thing is so old and left so long unused that it is almost dormant.

OOC: So no bonuses for preparations and such 
Can I use second set of rolls for second attempt?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

[sblock=Missile Attacks/Damage (3 Rounds)](1d20+8=20, 1d6+2=8, 1d20+8=22, 1d6+2=3, 1d20+8=15, 1d6+2=7)[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2008)

Alban and Andor
[sblock]OCC:Your dealing with something that may be well beyond your level of experience and understanding......were talking about you know the correct ritual etc that may well be over 500 years old.........but if you want to try again sure..there is always a chance......[/sblock]

The attacking force of ogiers gain the wall in a rush.....

I need initative from everyone on the wall..


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2008)

*Nijel's Initiative*

Nijel must really want to fight this time, he got a nat 20 for initiative!

Initiative= 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1648858/


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 4, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

It might be beyond our power, but we have to try. There are hordes of darkness out there that may well be overwhelming not only for this outpost, but for southern lands in general.

So, Andor thinks for a moment recalling his interest in history of the Light.
History (1d20+8=14); Religion (1d20+10=19) 
OOC: not really good rolls 

OOC: Did it seem easier with both of us channeling, that is, did we feel certain divide of powers 'gentle attentions'.

[sblock=If yes
Alban, I am willing to continue. If we coordinate our efforts joining not only in task, but doing it at exactly same time, we might still tap into this power.
[/sblock]

[sblock=If no
Alban, I am willing to continue. It might be better if I focus on the power and you help me concentrate by chanting and responding to prayer instead of praying with me. And of course, if something happens to me, you might be able to help me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 4, 2008)

Roak stands calmly, waiting for the foe to come to him.


*Initiative: 10*


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 5, 2008)

Initiative 7

Despite his anxiousness for the battle to begin, Padraig's reaction is delayed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2008)

*Katherine*

Any results from our barrage of missile attacks?

[sblock=Initiative Roll]1d20+4=13[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The Wall
Nijel 20
Pyrex 14
Kat 13
Alban 12
Ewan 12
Roak 10
Padraig 7

As they rush the wall several of the ogiers fall to the arcane and mundane misself barage that errupts from the party. Gaining the wall scailing ladders and grappling hooks begin to be thrown or placed against the wall. Crossbowmen now move to cover the ogiers and the party soon finds intself dodging heavy covering fire. There are at least four ladders and three grappling hooks on the walls.

Actions

Alban and Andor
No you did not find a division.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Not waiting for the ogiers to reach the top of the wall, Nijel will let them scale upward to the halfway mark and then cast down as many ladders as he can, hoping that the fall will kill or severely injure the monsters.  Then, while he still has time before the first ogiers reach the top of the wall, he will ready his axe to "welcome" them properly.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

Cairnwalker moves to aid Nijel in casting down the ladders, since he knew more enemy could scale the wall using those than the grappling hooks. He remains ready to engage any foe that reaches the top.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Grinning boyishly as the Cairnwalker assists him, Nijel turns it into a competition to see which one of them can turn away the most invading ogiers!

"I care not who wins, just that we injure or kill very many of the enemy before they even taste our steel!"


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2008)

Weaving behind Roak and Nijel, Aidan calls upon the power within his gloves and sends a withering blast of acid at one of the crossbowmen harrying the defenders.

EB Touch: (1d20+7=14) 
EB Damage: (4d6+2d6=28)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Recognizing that her short stature makes it unlikkely she'll be able to imitate Nigel and topple siege ladders, Katherine stows her shortbow and pulls Knight and Knave from their sheaths, then moves to defend the wall from those who make it to the top.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 8, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

OOC: Scotley, how do we proceed? Andor will try channeling one more time. Text under spoiler "If no" is what Andor said after failure of first channeling


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 8, 2008)

Padraig prepares to defend the wall with his spear.  He finds a place that lets him reach the tops of two grappling hooks (if possible) and plants his feet.  Checking over his shoulder to make sure nobody but his companions will see, he breathes draconic fire at the first wave of ogiers as they come within range.

[sblock=ooc] longspear, 10' reach, +8 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, combat reflexes, so 4 AoOs per round
breath weapon, 15' cone, 2d6 damage, ref save DC 15 for half [/sblock]

Aura--Toughness--DR 3/magic for all allies within 30' (that should help with the crossbow attacks


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 8, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 45 / 49 AC 16*

Ewan hold his position atop the tower and sends his missiles at the lead ogiers on the ropes since the others are working to topple the ladders.

[sblock=OOC] Guess the die roller did not like me.
Attacking ogier on ropes (1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=8, 1d20+1=14)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*



Dracomeander said:


> Ewan hold his position atop the tower and sends his missiles at the lead ogiers on the ropes since the others are working to topple the ladders.



"Give us hand, Ewan!  There are plenty of these cursed ladders to go around!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Alban*

"My brother I fear it is madness to proceed. If you insist I will pray for you and do my best to aid, you, but I think we would do better to make our way to the wall and support our companions." 

OOC: If he can't dissuade Andor, Alban will pray for success and cast resistance (giving +1 to saves) and raise his protective aura (+1 AC).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The Wall
Nijel 20
Pyrex 14
Kat 13
Alban 12
Ewan 12
Roak 10
Padraig 7

Reacting quickly to the threat of the ladders, Nijel springs into action and manages to push away the first two ladders in a burst of movement. Answering the crossbowmen with his own ranged attacked, Aidan throws a sizzling ball of acid at his opponets neatly catching three and causing great screams of agony. Kat meanwhile begins to stalk the wall with her two short swords awaiting an opponet to gain the wall. Trying to pick off one of the Ogiers ascending a rope, Ewan lets fly with several arrows but manages to miss his opponet....those who know the deadly archer can imagine the curses his is uttering at the failure of his arrows to hit...Cairnwalker manages to toppel one ladder as he follows Nijels move...while waiting for opponets to reach the wall. Padraig meanwhile steps to the ropes and looks over the wall briefly exposing his upper torso and head. As he pulls back from the wall, screams can be heard from below..

Just at the party readies themselve two ogiers gain the wall and three more ladders appear.

Padraig
[sblock]roll damage for me please[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 9, 2008)

breath weapon damage (2d6)=2.  Wow, what a waste.

Any attacks of opportunity?


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel boldly steps up to the first ogier to attain the wall and viciously assaults it with his axe!  He is trying to bottle up the other ogiers behind this one until more help arrives.  NIjel lands a mighty blow, and his axe sinks deep into the ogier's chest!

"Take that, you Foul Hellspawn!

Attack:  Battleaxe, +11 to hit= 21, damage= 13!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1655008/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw (AC: 24; HP 34/34)*

Seeing her friend engaging the Ogres, Katherine quickly slides into a flanking position and attacks.  She swings Knight in an attempt to hamstring the Ogre but misses.  Her follow through with Knave is vicious but also misses as Kat's lead foot hits the gore left by Nijels tearing axe attack and she ends up on her arse, desperately fending off the attacks of the other Ogre as she attempts to stand.

A weakly uttered "Oh ballocks!" makes it to Nijel's ears as she falls.

[sblock=For JA]Natural 01 on the second attack - I figured losing her attack next round due to slipping was appropriate.  Feel free to impose a different consequence if you wish and I'll adjust this post to reflect it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 9, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 45 / 49 AC 16*

"I am trying to help, Nijel. I would just be in the way down there. My bow is far more effective than any attempts I would make at melee."

Ewan sights in on the Ogres atop the wall Starting nearest Nijel and lets fly.

[sblock=OOC]Attacks on Ogres (1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+1=8) should be 2 hits.
Damage on Ogre (1d8+7=12, 1d8+7=11)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Andor and Bertrand

The altar is quite as the two debate what to do next...you get no sense of feeling other than the power that was stirring in response to your earlier attempt. The power is there but is difficult to reach and call upon..........


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 9, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

I'll try once more, Alban. Please stay a moment more, I might need help during or after this try. I promise that if I fail we go as fast as possible to aid the defenders.

Or, if you really feel you should go, find one of underpriests and send him my way. I'd like you to stay however.

Not waiting for response, Andor turns back toward the altar calling upon _Guidance _of Pelor and focusing his considerable will aided by _Resistance_ into the task.

OOC: Hehe, we posted at almost same time, didn't see JA's post before. Action stands however, Andor tries again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

Andor and Alban

Trying once more the power begins to stir...............

Andor i need three saves  will at dc 26....fort at dc 28 and another will at dc 30

alban I need three saves will at dc 20...fort at dc 22 and another will at dc 24.....


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 9, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

OOC: Uargh!  I asked for it...

Will checks DC 26 (1d20+8=24, 1d20+8=28 (CRIT!), 1d20+8=17 (maybe crit covers this?) 

Fort DC 28(1d20+8=12); Will DC 30 (1d20+9=13) 

OOC2: Terrible rolls, two 4s in a row, but then again 16, 20 and 9 on first three, invisible castle is just wrong today 
OOC3: spent guidance on the last will roll, didn't help much. Andor couldn't make it except with another +1 (lets say from prayer) and critical success ...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Roak too moves to engage the ogiers, but like Kat finds himself sliding in the gore from Nijel's assault upon the lead brute.


*AC 23 // 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 59/67
Stonefoot Stance, 2 point power attack

Attack +9: NATURAL 1
Damage 2d6+11 (19-20): N/A

[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

OOC: Will x3, Fort, Will (1d20+12=20, 1d20+12=25, 1d20+12=16, 1d20+12=20, 1d20+12=31)

Alban missed the 3rd DC 20 will save by four and the Fort save by 2. If my earlier post wasn't clear Alban cast resistance on Andor rather than himself while the aura to AC would have extended to both.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 11, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 18/27hp, AC 17*

Keeping his more heavily armored brother betweem himself and his target, Aidan unleashes another blast of eldritch energy, this time at the first ogier to gain the wall.

EB Touch Attack: (1d20+6=10)
EB Damage: (4d6=19) 

"Well brother, it seems there are plenty of targets to keep your blade busy this eve'."


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

Pyrex said:


> Keeping his more heavily armored brother betweem himself and his target, Aidan unleashes another blast of eldritch energy, this time at the first ogier to gain the wall."Well brother, it seems there are plenty of targets to keep your blade busy this eve'."



"Ideed, 'tis so, Aidan!  And your 'blasts' as well!"  Nijel smiles at Aidan, and thinks how pleased their mother would be if she could see her favored son taking shelter behind his brother's armor.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

For Alban and Andor
[sblock]Andor attempts once again to raise the power of the old altar. In response to his effort the long dormant power begins to respond and both sense a great reserve of power built over long years. As it responds to Andor's efforts the power becomes difficult to control and several times almost become unfettered until guided back by andor. With the building of the power and it's desire to channel both Andor and Alban are soon hard pressed to sense it much less control it. Then having found a path which to go down the power uncoils and both Andor and Alban are overwhelmed by magnitude of power.[/sblock]

Andor
[sblock]To late you realize you need a key to channel and focus such power. It slams into your body like a sledghammer searing your mind and body as no mortal form is desgined to handel such power.....you fall into the light and are at peace.....(sorry)[/sblock]

Alban
[sblock]You are stunned but thanks to Andor you are shielded from the overload of power that was unleashed. when you reorient yourself you find the body of andor laying on the chapel floor[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Nijel moves against the oncoming ogier and with a swing of his axe wounds the great beast deeply but fails to prevent him from gaining the wall. As the ogier begins to ready himselfy Aidan steps up and with a blast of his magic sends the ogier back down to the base of the wall in a broken body. Ewan lets fly with another group of arrows but he fails to prevent and ogier from gaing the wall. Rushing to stop the great brutes before than create a breech, kat and Roak slip on the wall falling heavily. Padraig meanwhile finds that he has two beast within range that he can reach.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel steps up to attack the ogier wounded by Ewan's arrows.

to hit: 23
damage: 10
link to rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1661301/


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*Alban*

Stuggling to pull himself together Alban makes his way to the prone form of Andor to try and render aid. 

OOC: Did we manage to do anything productive before we were knocked out? 

Heal Check (1d20+9=12)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

[sblock=Andor's fate]
Well, it goes as fitting end to fanatical overconfident priest. If we managed to do something usefull.

What would the key be? Holy symbol? No that he would use anyhow...hm, can he go back to play as risen martyr with unfinished business? There is class like that somewhere...

you said I'll like what you had in store for Andor as his special item/power...may I know now what would it be?


AND FINALY: is this over for me as well or may I make another character? Altough we need a priest, I don't think I'll make one or at least he would be wildly different one ... 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

Andor
[sblock]The key was held by the old priest who is a caretaker of the chapel..you guys never inquired as to if one existed.....

The special item of power was called the amulet of insight.....it would have had divination and scrying powers much like the mirror of galederial....so your charcter could scan the enmey moving against the kingdom...it also had a few other nice abiliites........it would have moved your character into a postion of basicaly an intelligence officer for the war.....and fyi the amulet was located in the altar .....you guys just moved to quickly to find out all the leads .....

Sure go ahead and make another character  that is unless the party can find a way to rais andor....[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

[sblock=For JA]
But we said we looked everything over. And we also asked for priests to attend us in the chapel.

May I add last Andor action? Such as: bright light spilling out of his eyes, ears and mouth, Andor wails: The KEEEY, YOU NEED THe keeey!!

Or maybe we can work something along the lines I mentioned earlier, he still needs to kill that vampire. Or maybe it's exactly that vampire's bite that ... no, the story doesn't fit, Pelor purged the taint... well, can we work something out?

I'll wait to see if party uses alter for resurrection...

If not...
Would you allow monk with some feats from Oriental Adventures? Unless you think priest is needed. But he will be either more warrior like priest (like Vadric) or totaly scholarly non-combatant priest from this chapel  He would then be more or less out of combat once he's out of spells...

[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 15, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 18/27hp, AC 17*

Taking care to stay out of their reach, Aidan fires another blast at an ogier that has gained the wall.

EB Touch: (1d20+6=21) 
EB Damage: (4d6=20)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

Roak quickly climbs to his feet and roars at the nearest ogier. "Bleed elsewhere, miscreant!" Cairnwalker steps forward, and swings _Widow's Lament_ in a powerful overhead strike...


*AC 23 // 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 59/67
Stonefoot Stance, 2 point power attack

Attack +9: 14
Damage 2d6+11 (19-20): 22
[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw (AC: 24; HP 34/34)*

Katherine also regains her feet and manages a strike at her opponent, a quick lunge that leaves her perfectly positioned to follow up on her next action.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20+7=21)
Damage (1d6+4=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> Padraig meanwhile finds that he has two beast within range that he can reach.




I'm not sure I understand this.  Do I have two targets to choose from, or two opportunities for attacks of opportunity?  

Figuring it's easier to ignore one roll, I rolled two attacks, hit AC 25 with both and did 8 damage with the first and 10 with the second.  If I only get one attack, use the 8 damage.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 18, 2008)

Ewan sights in and lets fly at the next ogier. A harsh stream of invectives come from Ewan as he sees the pitiful effect of his shots.

Ewan takes a deep breath and tries to center himself as he sytarts sigting for the next volley.

[sblock]
Attacks 1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=19, 1d20+1=14 
Damage for one hit 1d8+7=8 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The Wall
Nijel 20
Pyrex 14
Kat 13
Ewan 12
Roak 10
Padraig 7

Nijel step up to the ogier who has at last gained is footing and swings with his axe leaving a bloody slash across the ogiers chest. In return the ogier lashes out with his great club and solidly racks Nijel in the left rib cage for 18 points of damage. As another ogiers shows his head above the wall he is met with a blast from Aidan which send him tumbling down to the ground where he hits hard and lays still. Kat meanwhile is keeping the ogiers off blance with her sword work thus delaying the heavey brutes until he heavier armored companions can join the fray. for some reason ewan appears to be distracted and his shot are not as accurate as is his custom. Only one hits an opponeet doing little damage. Finally getting his act together Roak moves into the fray and with a savage swing dispacthes the ogier that was being held at bay by the nimble swordstrokes of Kat. Padraid meanwhile still stands close to a ladder and as two ogiers gain the wall he lashes out and scores two hits agains his opponets..........


Actions:

OCC: I will get a map of the wal combat up tonight or tomorrow...but go ahead and do another round of attacks..it is night and it is a very confusing combat...no one is really sure of what is going on..thus the blind actions...hope that made sense....


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

The ogier's solid blow with its great club reeled Nijel severely and leaves him spitting splinters.  Nijel's balance does not return sufficiently quickly for him to immediately retaliate against the ogier, and his next swing sails very wide of its mark.  (d20+11=12; d8+5=irrelevant, link to rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1667654/ )  JA, this was a natural 1.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2008)

Roak engages the next ogier, slashing and chopping with his heavy blade; the confusion of the battle limits his success, though, and his greatsword fails to draw enemy blood...


*AC 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 59/67
Stonefoot Stance

Attack +11: 13 (this becomes a 15 w/Cat's flanking)
Damage 2d6+7 (19-20): N/A (assuming a 13/15 misses)

[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2008)

*Katherine*

Seeing an opportunity to use her mobility and more subtle skills to advantage, Katherine takes a short step into position to flank Roak's new opponent.  Knight and Knave seem to have a life of their own - the longer, heavier Knight sneaks inside the Ogier's guard for a quick slash across it's ribs and Knave strikes unerringly at the monsters armpit.  As the slender Knave pierces the Ogier's side the blade flickers black for a moment and a wave of deadly magic rolls from it into Katherine's foe.

[sblock=Combat Rolls](Sneak Attack due to Flanking)
To Hit: 1d20+9=20 
Damage: 2d6+4=9 

(Natural 20 results in Inflict Critical Wounds)
To Hit: 1d20+9=29 
Crit Check: 1d20+9=11 (No Crit)
Damage: 1d6+4+2d8+11=19

OK, not to seem ungrateful that IC has _finally_ seen fit to bless me with decent to hit rolls, but *COME ON*!  A _failed crit_, a _two_ and a _pair of natural ones_ for damage!?!  All the sudden a blow that could potentially have done 47 points does 'only' 19. (Don't mind me - I just like to complain.  19 is decent damage from one blow for a non-fighter type, I suppose).

Total damage to the Ogier: *28*[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]28 is more damge that Nijel has ever done in one round!  Ya big WHINER![/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 45 / 49 AC 16*

Ewan fires at the next ogier reaching the wall top then screams up at the sky in complete frustration shifting a little on the tower top.

"By the Light!! How do you expect us to protect the people sheltering here if you do not aid us in guiding our blows to where they will count!!!"

[sblock]Attacks this round (1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=8, 1d20+1=2)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]28 is more damge that Nijel has ever done in one round!  Ya big WHINER![/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Yah, if I weren't bitchin' I just wouldn't be me![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Fair Enough, Sir! [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

OOC: How long was Alban out? Let me know when he can join the battle in progress.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

OCC: Still waiting on a few actions  i will move the game on tomorrow.....if they have not posted....

Alban was out for about thirty minutes.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 23, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 18/27hp, AC 17*

His gaze pulled in that direction by his shout, Aidan launches a blast at Ewan's target.

EB Touch Attack: (1d20+6=13) 
EB Damage: (4d6=10)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The Wall
Nijel 20
Pyrex 14
Kat 13
Ewan 12
Roak 10
Padraig 7

Stunned by the force of the blow Nijel is slow to react and his slowness allows the ogier to recover and with a quick blow lashes out against Nijel once again for 8 points of damage. Maddened by the ogiers attack against his brother Aidian lets lose his energies and scorchees the ogier greatly. Moving to flank the ogiers engaging Roak Kat lashes out with her two swords stiking one of the brutes twice sinking her blades in deep. With a roar the ogier reacts only to scream at the mortal blow delivered by the wisp of a girl as he falls. Ewan lauches his arrows but with limited sucess against the great brute facing Nijel and Aidan.  With a roar Roak slices deep into the ogier before him and causes his opponet to fall. At the far end of the defenders..Padriag manages to hold his postion preventing opponets from gainng the walls.

Actions


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP44/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel recovers somewhat and manages to get off a passable swing this round.  (It might not hit, but at least he didn't fall down!)  Nijel's attack = 14, damage, if that hits, = 13.  Rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1675665/


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> Alban was out for about thirty minutes.




OOC: Just let me know when he emerges from the temple...


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry all.  It's been a busy week or two.  I'm currently halfway from Boston to Fayetteville, travelling with a small child.  Posting time is a bit...limited.  Padraig will keep his DR 3/- aura up until two or more of the group fall below 50% of max hit points, then switch to fast healing 3.  Otherwise, more AoO's and straight attacks with his longspear.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

Redclaw

Not a problem once you get settled let me know  i can pop  over one saturday and take you to lunch as a welcom..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2008)

*Katherine*

On the move again, Katherine skips and rolls into position to pin another Ogier between her and another defender, and again strikes with Knight and Knave to some effect.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]I don't have a clear mental map of the field of battle.  Actions assume Katherine can take a 5' Move to a flanking position on an Ogier.

To Hit: 1d20+7=15 (+2 for Flanking = 17)
To Hit: 1d20+7=17 (+2 for Flanking = 19) 

Damage: 2d6+4=9
Damage: 1d6+4=5 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

With a low growl, Roak continues his assault, using _Widow's Lament_ to cut down the nearest ogier.

*AC 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 59/67
Stonefoot Stance

[2 point PA] Attack +9: 23
Damage 2d6+11 (19-20): 19
[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 4, 2008)

Aidan lets loose another blast at the ogier that just hit his brother.

OOC:  Having trouble with Invisible Castle at the moment, please roll for me.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry guys....last week was a nightmare with seminars, training and clients....i will catch up today......


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2008)

The Wall
Nijel 20
Pyrex 14
Kat 13
Ewan 12
Roak 10
Padraig 7

The battel rages along the wall for a good ten minutes and the party is hard pressed to keep the wall secure from the ogiers and orc's mounting the assault. Anchored by Roak and Nijel who are bloody and bruised and covered with gore the wall is  kept safe but only with the assistance and support the other party memebers who mount flank attacks and missel supports.

Alban does hear the sounds of combat finally and begins to move to the wall.

Thankfully, the first assault has ended and the party judges that there is perhaps 5 or ten minutes before the second wave musters and gets to the wall.

Actions


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2008)

*Alban*

Making his way to the wall, Alban reports the loss at the chapel to the others and prepares to face another assault. He will use his healing skills to aid the wounded until the next attack begins.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2008)

Roak smiles sadly, and places a hand on Alban's shoulder. "Andor now rests, bathed in the warmth of the Light. We shall miss him." What words of comfort he could offer now spoke, the warblade turns his attention back to the defense of the wall.


*AC 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 59/67


[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2008)

*Katherine*

Kat cleans and sheaths her swords, then begins pacing the wall.  She holds her arms loosely above her head, then lowers them and begins shaking them gently to keep the muscles loose, breathing deeply and rhythmically.  Periodically, she turns to gaze out beyond the walls and gauge the positions of her opponents.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP44/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Alban, I share your grief for our lost comrade.  But those of us who still draw breath are in need of your healing abilities, if you wouldn't mind."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2008)

*Artimus of Dyvers*

[sblock=For JA]
May I introduce Artimus for the next fight? I'll put him at 70% hit points and 2 out of 5 stunning fists used. This is just temporary character unless they don't find a way to restore Andor...

And if you start another game, monk awaits 
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 18, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 27/27hp, AC 17*

Aidan takes a moment to activate his _Healing Belt_ and recover from his wounds.

Healing Belt: (2d8=9) 

Hearing the news of Andor's death in the chapel, Aidan shakes his head, wondering what sort of diety would allow one of his servants to be killed in his own chapel by his own power.

Pacing up and down the wall, Aidan heads to the western edge of the wall to check on the front gate before returning to his post with the others at the center of the southern wall.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2008)

Alban applies the Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=8) to Nigel.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

"Thank you, friend Alban!"


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 20, 2008)

*Wand healing*

Shouldn't wand of CLW heal 1d8+5?
Explanation: 5th is minimum level caster must attain before being able to craft wand so any spell cast is at least level 5)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 20, 2008)

The party heals itself just in time to see the gathering of several large groups. They appear to be staging to hit both the front and gate wall all at once with a mass attack. From their scouting actions both Ewan and Kat determine that their appears to be a squad of ogier sized or better opponets pulling some sort of siege weapon towards the walls.

There are two rounds to act before the attackers hit the wall.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 20, 2008)

Padraig stares over the battlements, still cleaning Ogier blood off his armor and spear.  That looks like trouble, my friends.  May the Dragon Saint guide us against it, he says as he studies the approaching siege engine.

OOC: What does it look like?  Are there any apparent weaknesses?

Aura--Senses--+3 to listen, spot, search and initiative


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> Shouldn't wand of CLW heal 1d8+5?
> Explanation: 5th is minimum level caster must attain before being able to craft wand so any spell cast is at least level 5)




*Ha ha ha! We just had this same discussion in one of my games. Apparently, the wand crafter can decide what caster level his creation is; so while it takes a 5th level crafter to make a wand, he can indeed put a caster level 1 cure light wounds in it.*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

"Perhaps I too can get a bit of healing, Alban?" asks Roak, wanting to be at full strength for the coming engagement. Then he turns back to his companions, raising his blade high into the air. 

"For glory, for honor, for the realm!" shouts Cairnwalker, hoping to rally the morale of the defenders. He lowers his greatsword, using it to point toward the approaching siege machines. "Our enemy hopes to break us. Let us instead show them that we are the cliff against which the ocean breaks!"


*AC 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 59/67
Stonefoot Stance active

[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP44/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel waves his axe in the air and exhorts the men, alongside the Cairnwalker.  "Lead on, Mighty Cairnwalker!  I shall follow you to victory!"

Nijel tries to rally the men in preparation for the intensifying battle that is soon to come.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2008)

Neurotic said:


> Shouldn't wand of CLW heal 1d8+5?
> Explanation: 5th is minimum level caster must attain before being able to craft wand so any spell cast is at least level 5)




OOC: I know it doesn't make much sense, but look at the item pricing for a wand of magic missiles. They list specific costs for 1st, 3rd and so on. The cost is 375 times spell level times caster level, so even casting at 2nd level doubles the price.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2008)

*Alban*

"Of course Roak." Alban calls upon the magic of the wand to Cure (1d8+1=4) him and says a short prayer for his safety and success in the coming battle. 

He then joins the others and draws out a javelin to toss at the ogres when they get within range.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine unslings her bow in preparation for a bit of missile combat before the enemy closes into hand to hand range.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 4, 2008)

Making use of the lull in the combat, Aidan uses his scroll of _Faerie Fire_ to light up the creatures hauling the siege engine.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The Wall
Nijel 20
Pyrex 14
Kat 13
Ewan 12
Roak 10
Padraig 7


Bracing itself for the attack the party finishes it's healing and begins to engage the ogiers from afar with missels.  Much to their shock and suprise the storm of arrows sent towards the attackers appear to bounce off some unseen barrier as the ogiers rush to the wall held by the party. As it appears that the party's section of wall is to bear the brunt of the attack... the party sees the old baronet shifting troops to the center front and preparing several squads of heavily armoured men to join the party on the battlements....

Then in another suprise turn the party blinks and the ogiers are at the wall as a heavy fog begins to roll in behind them...

Actions

OCC: So sorry guys..work, trainess and seminars are kicking my ass here.........i will get better.....just prod me with an email or something .....i have a lot going on and things slip past me...

For Neurotic...send me your new character....no to monks...


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP44/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel stakes out a front row seat for the Ogier onslaught, preferably with Aidan between Nijel and Roak.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban takes a spot behind Nijel, Aidan and Roak where he can use his axe at reach and support them. He picks an approaching ogre and with a shout of 'By the Light!' he swings Saint's Kiss (1d20+6=25) in a powerful arc that connects solidly (1d12+14=21) with the lead ogre. 

OOC: -Psychic Aura 10’
--Attack+1 moral bonus on attack and damage rolls

Initiative (1d20+1=11)


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP44/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

When the first ogier gets within his reach, Nijel lashes out at him with all of the pent-up sexual frustration that a goody-two-shoes Paladin has at his command.

Attack = 25 (allowing for the extra +1 from Alban)
Damage = 12
Nijel's first attack at at the attacking ogiers  (1d20 12=25,  1d8 5=12)


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2008)

*Neurotic*

I already sent you this monk character. You just said no to that and I don't have another created. It was supposed to be short term replacement for Andor until we can see if he can be brought back. And to help the party in tight spot.

I'll see if I can whip something up in a day or two...or tell me what part of monk char is unaccaptable and I'll change it...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2008)

Roak stands shoulder to shoulder with Nijel, ready to meet the charge of the ogier army.


*AC 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 63/67
Stonefoot Stance active

[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2008)

As the advancing foes reach near the wall they burst into glowing flame that effectively outlines them against the night sky. When they get within 20 feet of the wall a storm or arrows cause the defenders to seek cover and they make the press and cover the last twenty feet quickly. Ladders go up on the wall just as fire ingintes along the top of the wall around the party going some 30 feet in either direction.

Everyone make a reflex save for have  dc 17 or suffer 18 points of damage

Actions


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban ducks and avoids the worst of the flame and comes up with his axe swinging (1d20+9=27). 

[sblock=DM]OOC: reflex save (1d20+8=27)

If there is an ogre within ten feet Alban chops it, if not he'll attack a ladder. damage (1d12+8=17) or if the ogre or ladder is at reach then attack roll is only 24 and damage is 23. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine rolls quickly to avoid taking damage from the fire, then takes full advantage of the chaos inherent in large scale battle.  Quickly finding an opponent to flank, she goes to work with Knight and Knave and buries Knight deep into the side of an Ogier.

[sblock=Dice Rolls]Reflex Save (1d20+9=23) 

To Hit (1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=11) 

Damage, Flanking (Sneak) Attack (1d6+4+2d6=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP44/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel also craftilly sidesteps the worst brunt of the flame (save=18 Nijel's refelex save (1d20+3=18)), and attacks the nearest foe.

attack=13 damage= irrelevant

Unfortunately, Nijel, distracted by the flames, misses.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 15, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, 25/27hp, AC 17*

Reflex Save: (1d20+4=8) 

Suprised by the sudden blast of flame Aidan is unable to get out of the way quickly enough and gets fairly thoroughly toasted. (9/27hp)

Ducking behind whichever of his companions is close enough, Aidan takes a moment to activate his Healing Belt (2 charges): (3d8=15), recovering most of the damage.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP44/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Aidan, you simply _must_ remind me to get a belt like yours at the next available opportunity!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

Cairnwalker takes the full brunt of the flames. He growls through the flames and prepares to cut in to the first enemy to reach his position.


*AC 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 45/67
Reflex Save: 8
Stonefoot Stance active

[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

With the expolsion of flames the ogiers hit the wall in a surge forcing the party backward. Engaging their foes hand to hand the party finds that these ogiers are different...they are using heavy armor which they carry with almost no effort. Instead of the usual clubs etc they are carrying oversized long swords which increase their range and attack ability.

Initative everyone


OCC: Okay the next few days are going to be clear for me...the business part of the conference is over so i am going to have until monday to get things going again like they should be..so keep checking..also if you see others  let them now


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel has a bit of trouble getting his footing properly, but he does, in the end, stand as a stalwart defender, just a little bit more slowly than he would prefer.

Initiative = 4
initiative against ogiers at manor, next wave (1d20=4)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

*Alban*

A little surprises by the impressive power of the enemy, Alban regains his composure and gets ready for the next wave. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+1=11)


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 19, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong*

Initiative: (1d20+3=20)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*Katherine*

Recovering nicely from her initial attack against the Ogier, Katherine continues her maneuvers for flanking position on her opponents.

Initiative (1d20+4=17)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

Roak growls through the pain of his burns as the ogiers charge, and pushes back against them, moving in under the reach of their greatswords. He spins sideways, slashing with his greatsword at the two ogier's closest to him...


*AC 25 vrs Ogiers, HP: 45/67
Initiative: 12

Steelwind Maneuver: 

Attack #1: 22
Damage #1: 16
Attack #2: 28 
Damage #2: 12

[sblock=Maneuvers & Stances]
Maneuvers and Stances
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers (Readied): 6 (4)
- Steel Wind, Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer, Iron Heart Surge
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2008)

*Need Your Thoughts*

Guys
I have hoped and hoped that my work schedule would clear but it is not going to until after the first of the year......i am sorry for the continued delay but there is no chance it is going to break until then....we can either muddel along as we which is not fun or fair to you guys..or we can suspend the game until January 1, 2009.....Please let me know your thoughts...and once again I am so sorry...

JA


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Either way, JA. I'll be here...if you want to muddle along at a super slow pace, I'm good with that. If you want to restart in January, I'm good with that too. I have groan fairly fond of Roak, though, so I'd love to see the game picks up again at some point.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

Likewise, JA, it's your call to make.  Unfortunately, I would have come to the painfully obvious realization that I made some mistakes building Nijel in the way that I did, so if I was able to do so, I would do some things differently.  However, if the consensus is to continue now and muddle on through, I'm perfectly willing to continue with him as is.  But, if not, then a re-build would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2008)

*Rebuild?*

Yesm, I'd like to rebuild Andor as well. From, oh let's say dead, to for example, alive?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

*OOC: Whatever happened to the old 1E days when playing was all about fun and not about character optimization? I miss those days. Oh, and when a PC died, boy was he dead! *


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, Rhun, didn't mean to offend you.  I'm not really trying to "optimize" NIjel very much, really, I just think it would nice if he could have a coule of spells to cast each day, and if I had known what I was doing, then I surely wouldn't have put such a low score on charisma.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> Sorry, Rhun, didn't mean to offend you.  I'm not really trying to "optimize" NIjel very much, really, I just think it would nice if he could have a coule of spells to cast each day, and if I had known what I was doing, then I surely wouldn't have put such a low score on charisma.




*OOC: It's all good...I was teasing. And yes, whenever you play a paladin, you need to make sure you have a good CHA...all their abilities depend on it, as do a lot of divine feats and such.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: It's all good...I was teasing. And yes, whenever you play a paladin, you need to make sure you have a good CHA...all their abilities depend on it, as do a lot of divine feats and such.*




Again with the teasing??   Why, I oughta.....

Yeah, soon after I started playing Nijel I figured out that the old requirement in AD&D for Paladins to have a 17 cha didn't exactly go away completely.  It's no longer a REQUIREMENT, just a necessity if you want to do cool stuff.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm good either way.  If you'd like to continue slowly, let's continue slowly.  

If you'd rather concentrate on your work issues for now and pick this up later, that's fine too.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm here either way. If you do decide to continue maybe you could commit to a particular posting schedule like Wed. and Sat. or something of that sort?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2008)

OOC: See my post in 'The Colony' thread.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

Whatever seems good to you suits me fine!


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 10, 2008)

*Game Restart*

Work has finally slowed and I have gotten all the trainees thru the proeccess so the games will restart November 17, 2008.........actually Scott got me intoxicated and shamed me into restarting at our lake retreat..

I will recap the adventure and advance the timeline somewhat to get the flow going again..but please no 10001 questions and actions I am needing to keep it kinda simple and st8 forward for the first few weeks...

JA


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Tickled Paladin!!*


Nijel is just all smiles.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 11, 2008)

*Defense of the Manor*

The battle for the wall goes hard with the party with numerous bruises and cuts to show for their successful defense. The next few days are spent in a endless series of attacks and feints that allow little or no rest for the pary. Fresh troops seem to be coming to reinforce the attackers almost hourly and soon the host outside it 5 times it's original number despite the hellish losses infliceted by the party and the men lead by the old baronett. It soon becomes clear that the old manor has become a focal point for the attackers who have allowed it to affect their timetable and judgement. As night falls on the fourth day of it's defense a terrible host begins to assembe in yet another attempt to storm the manor.

Okay...let's start this slowly...and please spread the word that it is back...


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

OOC:  Would someone please post links to the RG?  Found it.  Finally.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 12, 2008)

*Andor*

Is there enough time between the battles that they can see what's with Andor and what can be done?

* Yet another happy dance ! *


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

YES
There is time bewteen battles to help ANDOR


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2008)

Although no sign of his discomfort shows upon his face, Roak is torn between his duty and his honor. The missives that the group bore needed to reach the Lord Marshall, but Roak knew that they couldn't abandon the defense of the manor either. After several days of this inner turmoil, Cairnwalker nearly breathed a sigh of relief when he once again spotted the enemy gathering for another assault. While the indecision and turmoil bothered him when he had the chance to think on it, there was none of that when it came to battle. 

Making his way to the wall closest to where the enemy looks like it is going to begin its assault, Roak calls out words of encouragement to his fellow soldiers as he passes them. He had gotten to know many of them over the last few days; they were good men, and doughty fighters, but the siege was taking its toll on them as well. So the knight did what he could to encourage them and buoy their spirits.

Reaching the wall, Roak takes a moment to look out on the dark host, and then turns his attention to finding Nijel. He had come to trust the brave, if over eager, young warrior, and wanted a stalwart axe at his side during the upcoming conflict.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

Nijel, having just finished feeding and tending to his noble steed, St. Jo, was walking back to the location of the rest of his party when he spied Roak up ahead.  Not being one for much deep thought, Nijel stopped his progress and watched Roak go about his duties, even though he was not really sure why he did so.  After a few minutes of this, Nijel tired of the pursuit and slowly approached Roak, who had just headed off on some errand, evidently -- he seemed as though he was seeking someone?

"Ho, Roak!"  And as the Carinwalker approaches, Nijel hangs his axe on his belt at claps a friendly arm across the Cairnwalker's shoulders.  "Friend Roak, you know me well, so you know that I am not one to be prone to give advice.  But you seem to me to be one who bears a great weight, a heavy, heavy load upon his shoulders.  I think I have a solution for your problem --  I have always found that when I feel at loose ends, the greatest remedy for me is to be found in finding some orc or other miscreant and giving my all to smiting him thoroughly!  Let us go forth and smite some now, and I think that you will begin to feel better very soon!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2008)

*Katherine*

Katherine strolled casually along the ramparts, speaking a word hear and there to soldiers she had come to know.  She had come into her own during the seemingly endless rounds of fighting, proving her mettle and earning the respect of her comrades over and over in spite of her slight build, her gender and her unorthodox fighting style.

She welcomed the break at first, taking the opportunity to clean and refresh herself and to catch up on much needed sleep.  However, she had recently begun to chafe at the inactivity; she was now ready to move back into action either by pursuing their assigned mission or by defending the keep.

Heaving a sigh, she hopped up on the rampart and found a comfortable spot to recline and wait for further action.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"Katherine!  Wait a moment! Nijel and Roak then hurry up to the Doughty Shieldmaiden.  "You've not seen any orcs about, have you?  My friend Roak is in dire need of a "therapeutic orc," and being the good friend that I am, I thought I would join him in this indulgence!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

"Indeed," grumbles Roak. "Widow's Lament craves the blood of the enemy, and I crave the clarity that can only be found upon the battlefield."


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"There -- hear that Katherine?  Have you ever heard more sorrowful, pitiful speech issue from our Cairnwalking friend?  Point us to a foe so that we may exorcise these demons and lighten his spirt once again!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2008)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Unrepentant Rogue*

"My friends, you have but to direct your steely gazes across the ramparts to discern our unrelenting foes.  My belief is that but a small amount of patience will yield foes aplenty for you to cleave to your hearts' content.  Why am I talking like Nijel?  Gods, this is driving me crazy!"


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP44/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Crazy!  Nay, lass, say not so!  Say rather that the influence of a stalwart Paladin and a Doughty Warblade have granted you new and deeper insight into our present circumstances!"   But she is right, Roak, shall we seek out a target for your pent up emotions, or shall we stand steadfast and await the coming next wave?"

OOC:  JA, are we still injured from before, or have we been healed in the meantime?  You can see above that Nijel was significantly wounded from before....


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 14, 2008)

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

*whine*
Andor
*sniff*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2008)

*Katherine*

OOC: I'd help you out Neurotic, but Andor's circumstances are nowhere _near_ Katherine's areas of expertise . . .  maybe Alban will chime in soon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2008)

Clarification
The enemey has been staging assaults all thru the three day period...which is why the party is batterd and tired......they are getting ready to stage yet another massive assault with their reinforcements...

Healing
Yes the priests and healers of the old baronet keep eveyone physically sound but you are still weary..

General

From the marshalling efforts going on you figure there is about two hours before they launch the attack...at which point a young ensign arrives and ask you to an officers meeting..

OCC: Feel free to backtrack and look after Andor the battle will not start till Monday


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

OOC:  Thanks for the hp, JA!   

As he and Roak make their way to the Officer's Meeting, Nijel says, "Well, what do you suppose this meeting is about?  They're probably going to tell us that orcs are bad, or some such great revelation!"  Nijel pauses to yawn vigorously.  "By the Light, I'm bone-weary!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2008)

"I don't know what reasons they have to call us," says Roak to Nijel as they make their way through the manor. The warblade suddenly and violently punches the wall in his frustration with their situation, taking a chunk from it with his gauntleted hand. "But if it isn't something I like, I'm going to suggest they let us take the fight to the enemy. The orcs must have leadership...we could sneak out under the cover of darkness and engage and possibly slay those leaders; without leadership, this host may well fall apart." The knight shrugs as he sees the look upon the Bulldog's face. "It may be a fool's errand, but it is better than waiting here to be overrun by darkness."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

*Alban*

Alban moves from wounded man to wounded man praying and offering what support he can. He regularly checks up on Andor, plying the best of his of healing abilities for the sake of his fallen comrade.


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2008)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*



Rhun said:


> "I don't know what reasons they have to call us," says Roak to Nijel as they make their way through the manor. The warblade suddenly and violently punches the wall in his frustration with their situation, taking a chunk from it with his gauntleted hand. "But if it isn't something I like, I'm going to suggest they let us take the fight to the enemy. The orcs must have leadership...we could sneak out under the cover of darkness and engage and possibly slay those leaders; without leadership, this host may well fall apart." The knight shrugs as he sees the look upon the Bulldog's face. "It may be a fool's errand, but it is better than waiting here to be overrun by darkness."



Nijel is somewhat startled by Roak's violence towards the wall, but quickly gets over it.  "You make a good point, Roak Cairnwalker, Slayer of Walls, mayhap you should convince our superiors of the wisdom of this maneuver?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2008)

The officers assemble in courtyard before the house and noticeable prepartion is being made all along the walls as barrels of some sort of liquid are being placed just behind the wall and in easy lifting distance of the wall.
"We'll gentlmen it appears as if we have bought all the time we can, we will disrupt this attack and with our last defense and hopefully stun them with a counterpunch so you gentlmen may go about your mission. I hope we can delay them another day perhaps to after we smack them but i do not know" The old baron then goes into explaining a well crafted plan. As the enemey approaches, they will be engaged by as usual by arrows and missels...once they hit the wall they will be allowed to gain a foothold on the south wall and punch thru the gate area in the hopes of sucking in large numbers....once they have commited the numbers and they are stacked up outside the south wall and gate area, the fire trenches will be lit catching as many as possible. As they are confused the old baron and his mounted men, thru the aid of several friends, will ride thru the flames and kill as many as they can and hopefully raid their encampments somewhat. "It is at that time gentlemen that you will break off and continue on the the Lord Marshall"....."Tell him we have not yet fallen but have done most of what we can do...also tell him..."THE RAVEN FLY'S TO THE ROOK".

Any questions.


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel carefully copies down the message to the Lord Marshall and stores it safely, so that the word will get through if he does.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2008)

The old baron looks somewhat startleted as Nijel beings to right but says nothing..

OCC:Anyone seen PYREX or Draco..


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Seeing the Baron's alarm, Nijel takes the hastily scrawled message out and destroys it.  "Yes, forgive me, My Lord, even such a cryptic phrase as this might give some small clue to our enemy, were it to fall into unfriendly hands.  And only the most arrogant soul would dare to presume that he will survive the coming battle.  'The Raven flies to the Rook, The Raven flies to the Rook.'  It is commited to my memory, My Lord!"

OOC:  Dracomeander has not logged in to ENWorld since July, but Pyrex logged in 4 days ago, so I left him a message on his profile that Nijel was waiting for his brother.  And I went back and sent Draco a private message, just in case he happens to check.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2008)

*Alban*

The priest makes a short heartfelt prayer on behalf of the Baron's plan. "We'll get the message through."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2008)

OCC: Anyone going to check on Andor


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

OOC:  Alban already did check on Andor, Post 1166


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2008)

Roak nods in agreement with the others. "We will not fail in this endeavor, General." The knights looks about at his companions, a slight smile playing on his face. "We shall ride with you into fire and death, and when the enemy reels in the face of our might, we shall make for the Lord Marshall."


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel speaks up strongly, "Hear, Hear, valiant men what my shield-brother the Cairnwalker says!  Our foe shall know fear because of our doughty deeds this day, and we shall ride boldly forward to greet our Lord Marshall humbly and with honor!"

[sblock=AC|DC]Doughty Deeds, DONE DIRT CHEAP!  
(damn, I ought to be ashamed of myself)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

As alban checks on Andor he finds the body still faintly retaining some of it's warmth even after several hours...

(lets timewarp back a little okay ..i overlooked the post)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2008)

*Alban*

Sensing that their may yet be hope for his companion, Alban again tries the three avenues available to him, his skill as a healer, his magic and prayer.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 23, 2008)

OCC: Anyone else assissting..


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

*Roak would be more than happy to help, if he can provide any assistance? Not really his area of expertise, though.*


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

OOC:  I thought that Nijel and Roak were elsewhere preparing for battle, and so were unavailable to assist currently.  If I was wrong about this then NiIjel is also willing to lend moral support, but he is of no real use, either,


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I thought that Nijel and Roak were elsewhere preparing for battle, and so were unavailable to assist currently.  If I was wrong about this then NIjel is also willing to lend moral support, but he is of no real use, either,





*We backtracked three days.*


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2008)

*Nijel Bladesong*

Duh, I knew that.  Okay, then, Nijel will lend his _Lay on Hands_and _Cure Disease_ abilities to help Alban's more professional efforts.

(For some reason, I was thinking that the time warp would only affect Alban and Andor.)


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 2, 2008)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock*

~Before~
As the attack winds down, Aidan joins Alban in determining what may have befallen Andor.

OOC: Aidan will use _Detect Magic_ along with his Spellcraft (+8) to try and determine what happened.

~Present~
"Aye Lord Baron, we'll see your message through.  While your men are holding them at the gates I'd guess your plan is for us to slip over the back wall?"


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 3, 2008)

*For JAlexander*

[sblock=Reminder]
Just to remind you there was question if Andor can perform one last action even as he was killed by the power...

Andor's last action

That may give others some idea or at least power enough to raise him...
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2008)

"No i think they will fall back...they will be expecting it to be a diversinon and will watch for that" he replies to Alban "You will go out with us...we shall open a hole for you and the others to bolt thru and will keep then busy for as long as we can.

Andor
The party finds the form of Andor  remarkable preseved despite the trama suffered by his body...no healing though appears to have any effect.

Neuroict -- okay last action?


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 16, 2008)

*Andor's Last Action*

[sblock=For Alban]
Bright light spilling out of his eyes, ears and mouth, Andor wails: The KEEEY, YOU NEED THe keeey!! voice fading as he slumps to the ground lifeless.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Roak puts a strong, callused hand upon Alban's shoulder. "Do not worry, friend Alban. We shall cut through these blighters like a farmer's scythe through his grain. We shall teach these orc to respect and fear the men of Gwynedde."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2008)

Past--"A key? What in blazes... We need to talk to the local priests here. Can we get the keepers of this shrine in here?" 

Present--"My axe remains sharp and I will school them as well. But remember well our purpose here. Do not let your urge to bring justice to the raiders distract us from the ultimate goal."


----------



## Leif (Dec 17, 2008)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

OOC:  Nijel will depend upon the Cairnwalker to keep him pointed in the right direction to reach our ultimate goal.  *shrug*


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2009)

*The Lord Marshall*

As the Old Baron had planned the diversionary attack succedes it pushing back the foe from his walls as he and his mounted men at arms ride forth and create great chaos among his  foes. Hard on his heels the party rides until they are past the foe's encampment and into the wilds. With no time for more sublte evasion the party rides hard with the mounted wargs hard on their trail. It soon becomes clear that a running battle is soon to be had as the enemey makes an attempt to herd and corral the party. With a Bulldognedess that gave him his name Nijel seeks out and engages all foes sometimes at great peril only to be rescued by the Heavily armoned figure of Carinwalker as they break thru all the roadblocks set up to prevent their journey. Alban and Aidian bring their magic to bear as best they can with Aidian summoning as much power as he can bear and launching it against the chasing foes. Tree's, rocks,  bushes, wargs, orcs and ogiers all feel the heat of his power as he keeps up a current barrage to delay the enemies prusuit and hamper their travel. Indeed one small bridge covering a stream ignites and illuminates the sky as Adian's power set's it ablaze. 

Albans contribution is much more simple he continual moves among the party gently touching the memebers with his power. It is his actions that keep the party moving as Alban devels deep into his own reserves and sperads the warmth and healing fo the Light to the party. 

Kat meanwhile scouts the permimeter of the party on her great black steed leading the party around many chokepoints and ambushes. The path she chooses often annoys both Nijel and Cairnwalker as they appear to double back many times and turn first north then west thne north then south then east in a bewildering series of hard rides. One particular short cut gets to the entire party as they become waiste deep even on horseback in an icey cold stream only to see her standing on her horses back with water just over her boots while the rest of the party becomes cold and wet.

Despite it all the packhorse containg the body of Andor appears to suffer no problems.

For days this cycle contiues until after almost a ten days of hard riding, little sleep and many cuts and bruises the party is at last stopped with the welcome challange "Halt who goes there" by a seargent in the Livery of Gwynedde"


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel says nothing to the challenge, he merely gestures toward his Cairnwalking friend.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Likewise, Katherine remains silent. She stays toward the back of the party, sitting Caoimhe in exhaustion after the stress of picking the safest route through hell to reach their goal.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2009)

*Aidan Bladesong*

Perked up by the sight of a (more-or-less) friendly face and a distinct absence of orcish faces, Aidan waves and speaks up.

"We bear a message from Baron Timberhome for the Lord Marshall."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Roak rides up to the front of the column, gracefully reigning in his white charger. "Well met, Seargant. I am Roak Adari, of the King's Operatives. We have been fighting non-stop for nearly two weeks making our way here. Our missives our urgent. We must see the Lord Marshall straight away."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2009)

*Alban*

Since others are requesting the Lord Marshall, Alban instead turns his attention to the defenses. _How ready are these people for the attack that is almost certainly coming? Are there any signs that there has already been a fight here?_


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel, looking every inch the resplendent Paladin, despite being somewhat soiled with blood and field-wear from recent engagements, sits very tall in the saddle and nods his assent with the Cairnwalker's words.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 6, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 16*

Ewan comes riding in a bit later but still while Roak is getting directions to the Lord Marshall. Pulling up, he drops out of the saddle and walks his horse forward.

"I've done what I could to obscure our trail and lay a few false ones. Not sure how long it will delay them, but it is a start."


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Excellent thinking, and very good work, Ewan!   I'm sure that your skill will serve us well, as always."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2009)

*the Lord Marshall*

In reply to the parties comments the solider replies "We are but the outer picket and motions for the others of his squad to form up. You must wait here a bit while we pass word along for an escourt thru the lines..I do hope you good sirs are understanding of the dela..we will make all haste."

The defenses seem to be in good order there appears to be a solid outer linne of pickets backed by at least two more inner rings of pickets.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2009)

Roak nods to the guard. "Understood. But make haste. Our tidings are grim and of the utmost importance." Then he turns back to the rest of the group. "Hopefully the enemy isn't fool enough to approach the picket line without the bulk of their forces behind them. A brief respite from battle and hard riding would be most welcome about now."


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*



Rhun said:


> Roak nods to the guard. "Understood. But make haste. Our tidings are grim and of the utmost importance." Then he turns back to the rest of the group. "Hopefully the enemy isn't fool enough to approach the picket line without the bulk of their forces behind them. A brief respite from battle and hard riding would be most welcome about now."



"Hear, hear, Noble Cairnwalker!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

*Alban*

"At least they seem prepared for trouble. I too hope we get that rest."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2009)

Roak smiles at Alban. "And something more filling than cold rations and water would be most appreciated too, eh?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2009)

"You have the right of it my friend. I would be happy to eat fresh food raw at this point rather than trouble anyone to cook it. As long as it hasn't been in a bloody saddle bag for weeks I'm ready."


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Well, food and drink are fine for you gents, but, personally, what I long for the most is to get my aching backside out of this saddle for a bit!  Otherwise, I foresee myself having PILES of trouble!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2009)

*Katherine*

"I'm for a bath; a nice long soak in a steaming hot tub sounds just the thing!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2009)

"Aye Nijel, but much as I'd like to get out of this saddle, we've been at it so long I fear I may not remember how to walk."


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Who said anything about walking?  If I can just stretch out on a relatively smooth patch of ground for a few hours my hindparts will thank me endlessly!"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 11, 2009)

Aidan grins, ribbing his brother a bit.  "With any luck we can beg a little more for our efforts than a patch of flat ground brother.  Surely they could at least spare a bedroll; perhaps even a bed?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

Roak nods and smiles at Aidan's words. "I don't know about Nijel, but I'd be happy with a barn and a bale of hay."


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"I could even do without a barn and hay as long as someone will kindly pry this horse out of my arse!"


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 11, 2009)

Ewan looks up at Nigel with a slight smile.

"Why do you think I decided to get down and walk the horse into the sentry line? Any pause to stretch the legs is better than staying astride the horse."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2009)

After what seems to be hours but in reality is only minutes a fresh faced young ensign arrives on horseback with a squad of men and address the party.. "I am the Marquis Oldton the officer of the watch..please follow me into the inner perimeters. Sadly I must ask you to ride so that we may all see your hands until your identiy has been confirmed I do hope you understand"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2009)

*Alban*

With a groan, Alban returns to his mount. "I will ride if this tired nag can carry me any further. Let us make haste, for our news it most important."


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"THIS is why I remained in the saddle, Ewan," says Nijel as he follows the Marquis.  "I knew that as soon as I had dismounted, someone would require me to ride again," he says with a wink to Ewan.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

Roak nods to the Marquis. "Of course, Your Grace. Such precautions are completely understood. We shall follow." Roak puts a heel to his charger's flank, nudging the stallion into motion. 

*OOC: What is the proper styling for a Marquis in the Four Lands? Is "Your Grace" appropriate?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2009)

*Katherine*

Katherine's mouth quirks in a tiny smile at her friends' comments. She remains mounted and follows the Marquis without speaking.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 12, 2009)

Ewan mounts up again and follows the Marquis into the camp.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2009)

The party is led thru several layers of pickets until at last they reach a large clearing surronded on three sides by the dense forrest but open to the west overlooking miles of pasture land. Bordering the west is a small stream with a high stone embankment leading up to the camp proper. Perphaps some 1500 tents are aligned in ordered rows surronding a central square upon which numerous large pavillions can be seen. Being taken directly into the square and then to one of the pavillions the party is bid to be seated and are soon joined by an officer."I have been told you bring dispatches....may i see them"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2009)

Roak nods. "Yes, from the Baron Timberhome." The knight gathers the dispatches, and hands them to the officer. "We were told to deliver them to the Lord Marshall."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2009)

"He shall get these right away..i assure you..now if you would like you may bath and refresh yourself in the next chamber...healers have been sent for..before i depart..are there any other missives..or information i should convey to his grace.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2009)

"Indeed, there is. We unfortunately bring more sorrowful tidings." Roak is grim as he speaks to the military officer. "We have come from the holdings of Regan, Baronet Rushmore. The enemy has him surrounded, and though he still held when we took our leave, the situation was dire. The General sends the following message to the Lord Marshall: *"THE RAVEN FLYS TO THE ROOK"*."


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

When the Officer asks is there are any other messages for the Lord Marshall, Nijel merely looks at him blankly, as if to dismiss him.  Then, when Roak relays his message, Nijel silently curses himself for a fool.  "Once again, I am very gratified, relieved, and happy that you are with us Friend Roak Cairnwalker!  If it had fallen to me to remember that message, I fear that all would have been lost!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2009)

*Alban*

"Do not blame yourself Nigel, we have had a hard journey. Now I say we take what comforts we can." He asks a soldier, "Is there a chapel about where I might pray once I have cleaned up and perhaps eaten a little?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 16*

Ewan stays near listening to Roak's report, but he keeps his eyes roving looking for any flaws in the pickets protecting the camp. As Roak gives the general's message, Ewan brings his attention back to the officer and others nearby to watch their reactions.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*



Scotley said:


> "Do not blame yourself Nigel, we have had a hard journey. Now I say we take what comforts we can." He asks a soldier, "Is there a chapel about where I might pray once I have cleaned up and perhaps eaten a little?"



"Ah, Father Alban!  Ever the Encourager!  I think that I could also benefit from an hour's prayer, if Imight accompany you to any chapel that you find?  Although, given our present surroundings, I think that a sacred grove might be easier to find."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2009)

*Alban*

"You may be right about that grove, but I suspect they've found some place to set up an altar at least around here. I would welcome your companionship."


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"I am sure that you are correct, Sir Priest!  See yon acolyte, why don't we ask him....or is that merely an ugly serving girl?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2009)

*Alban*

"I see why you were put in the cavalry rather than the archers now." Alban calls the lad over and questions him about a place to pray.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel just smiles. 

"What can I say?  It's been a long war.  Which reminds me of something else I want to pray for!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2009)

"Alban smiles at his friends good humor. "I don't know how the light will take a prayer for that, but I can't blame you for asking." He considers for a moment, 
"Hail, holy Queen, 
mother of mercy, 
our life, our sweetness, 
and our hope. 
To thee do we cry, 
poor banished children of Eve. 
To thee do we send up our sighs, mourning 
and weeping in this valley of tears.
Turn then, most gracious advocate, 
thine eyes of mercy toward us,
and after this our exile 
show unto us the blessed fruit of thy womb..." He intones softly. 
"Something I vaguely remember from an old prayer book that might apply with a little work. Do let me know if it works for you," he adds with a rakish grin.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Alban's Pxxxtang Prayer

Nijel bows his head reverently, closes his eyes and almost weeps as his good friend implores the Powers of the Light for his fondest hope.  "*snif, snif* Thank you, Father Alban," Nijel says while making the Sign of the Light across his breast.  "Blessed Light, may this come to pass quickly, as your humble and gracious servant Alban beseecheth, and I also pray that You grant to me the full measure of Your Grace, amen."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2009)

In response to Albans question about a chapel he is told that there is a small detachment of priests who have set up a small chapel in one of the pavillions close to the center of the camp.

Before Alban can react or proceed there is a noise coming from one of the tents closest to theirs. It sounds like a man having a fit as his speech is punctuated with obscene metaphors. Within seconds of the explosion of profanity a red faced ensign steps thru the entryway and says "Gentlemen, you have been requested..PLEASE come at once"


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

OOC:  Does Nijel recognize this man?  What rank does his insignia indicate that he holds?  

IC: Assuming that this officer is a higher rank than Nijel, then Nijel thinks of snapping smartly to attention and saluting, but remembering that they are in the field, he does not do so.  Rather, he asks, "M'Lord, who asks  for us?  Where should we go?"

OOC:  We _are_ in the field, aren't we?


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 19, 2009)

Having just unlaced his boots in preperation for the promised bath, Aidan looks a little grumpy as he pulls them tight again and reminds himself not to shoot the messenger.

Dragging himself to his feet, Aidan grabs his pack and responds "Who is just as easily answered by going.  As to where, I assume you'll lead us?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

The longsuffering Nijel ignores his petulant brother and waits for an answer.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 19, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 16*

Ewan is already headed to the tent as Nijel asks his question.

"Given the reaction the gentleman had to the message we just passed, I would imagine that is either an old friend or an old student of the General. Most likely both.
"Shall we go see what he wants?"

[sblock=OOC]Ewan is going through his memories to gather all the information he can on the the number and disposition of troops that the group last knew. Both of the enemy and of the old General's men. Trying to compose as succinct and complete report as he can manage.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Fine then!" storms Nijel as he surrenders and follows along behind Ewan.  "I remember when and Officer and a Paladin could at least command enough respect to get a simple _question_ answered!  I guess those days are long gone."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2009)

*Katherine*

Katherine, temporarily lost in weariness and amusement at Nigel and Alban's antics, brings herself back and joins the party on their way into the tent.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2009)

Roak, always ready and dutiful, nods to the ensign. "Lead on."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2009)

*Alban*

Filing away the knowledge of the priest's whereabouts for later, Alban turns to go as requested. "How may we be of service?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2009)

Nijel

No he does not know him and his rank is that of ensign

The party is quickly taken to what can only be the command tent. The are ushered in to find a man perhaps 30ish dressed in a lite chain shirt. He is looking over numerous maps of the region which have been placed upon a large table. Without introduction or preamble he says "Please show me where the baronet is hold up and the route you have taken since the disaster in the valley"


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

J. Alexander said:


> Nijel
> No he does not know him and his rank is that of ensign
> The party is quickly taken to what can only be the command tent. The are ushered in to find a man perhaps 30ish dressed in a lite chain shirt. He is looking over numerous maps of the region which have been placed upon a large table. Without introduction or preamble he says "Please show me where the baronet is hold up and the route you have taken since the disaster in the valley"




OOC:  For future reference, is 'Ensign' higher or lower than Nijel? And what is Nijel's rank?

IC:  Nijel glances at Roak and then steps forward, indicating to the Presumed Commander where the Baronet is holed up and the path that we followed to get where we are now.  "M'Lord, how many men can you spare for the Baronet?"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2009)

OOC:  Assuming something fairly parallel to traditional military ranks, Ensign is the lowest Officer ranking.  Given that we're effectively special forces, we either have a fairly high Enlisted rank (in which case he outranks us) or a (probably honorary) low-to-mid Officer rank (in which case we outrank him).


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

Pyrex said:


> OOC:  Assuming something fairly parallel to traditional military ranks, Ensign is the lowest Officer ranking.  Given that we're effectively special forces, we either have a fairly high Enlisted rank (in which case he outranks us) or a (probably honorary) low-to-mid Officer rank (in which case we outrank him).





Thanks Brother Aidan!  Let's see, after your brilliant revelation, I only have ONE quesiton remaining:

OOC: For future reference, is 'Ensign' higher or lower than Nijel? And what is Nijel's rank?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2009)

I do belive you were all given the rank of 2nd lt...ensign in this context is the lowest ranking commisioned officer below that of 2nd lt.....however most ensigns are of noble birth and function as an aide de camp to a field grade officer..also when promoted they generally  move from ensign to Captain..skipping the rank of lt altogether..


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess nobility does have its privileges, eh??  So we'd better be nice to this guy, because we could be working for him before very long, huh?

And maybe it's a good thing I called him 'M'Lord'??


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 25, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 16*

Ewan steps up to the table and starts tracing the routes the party has taken. With the maps laid out, Ewan begins pointing out something that had bothered him since meeting with the Baronet's men.

"Here is the pass where our forces were overwhelmed and we were tasked to bring you the information of the invasion.
"Here is where we met the baronet's men who then guided us to the baronet's stronghold here. Given the rate of travel and direction we were taking, I do not believe the force that arrived shortly after us to besiege the baronet is the same force that drove us out of the pass. I believe that was a separate force. Especially since we encountered signs of their scouts ahead of us before encountering the baronet's men. And those scouts were not from the force chasing us. I know I kept us ahead of them.
"When the baronet told us to continue on our mission and provided us the opportunity to break through the besieger's lines, this is what the baronet had left for forces and what I observed of the enemy."
[sblock=OOC]Insert proper estimates and troop dispositions as I do not have the information the Ewan should have.[/sblock]
"That was several days ago as we have had travel time since then. Before breaking this camp for an attempted relief, you should have your logisticians and strategists go over this. I do not believe the baronet would appreciate having his sacrifices thrown away in haste."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> And maybe it's a good thing I called him 'M'Lord'??




*OOC: Speaking from a historical perspective, a military officer with a great rank would be "sir," a knight would use "sir" before his name, and a nobleman would be "m'lord". Of course, the nobleman's rank could change that as well. Call a King "m'lord" instead of "Your Grace" or "Your Majesty" and you could get into some major trouble. Each nation had its own system of rank, titles and styles. I don't think JA has ever posted his for Gwynedde.*


Roak simply watches as Ewan traces the routes on the officer's map, content that the ranger knows where they had been down to the exact inch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2009)

The lord marshall is silent as Ewan briefs him. The he goes quite as he looks at the map and the party can see him mentally calculating distance..time and forces...after what seems to be hours he speaks..."Well done gentlmen well done.....i fear this is going to get very tense indeed...they have achieved suprise and already elimnated our trip wire...rest for the rest of the day and evening..tomorrow you will be required to set out once again.." do you have any questions..

OCC: Nope all that is in the doc i am working on..it has now reached 100 pages


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"No Lord Marshall, I have nothing else to add.  We shall execute your orders on the morrow.  We thank you for the time you have given us to prepare."

When the group is ready to go, Nijel comes to rigid attention and gives a crisp salute to the Lord Marshall as they depart.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

*Alban*

"Sir, our gear and our mounts are pretty battered. Might we make use of your smithies to do some repairs and re-shoe the mounts...maybe even give us some upgrades on some of the equipment."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2009)

"Yes of course" he replies to Alban..then looking to the ensign he says "Please see to it"


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

As they are leaving, NIjel says to Alban, "The shoes I understand fully, but I am curious what additional equipment that we need.  May I please know your thoughts on this?  It would irritate me to no end if I forget some item that could have made our task easier!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

Roak offers the Lord Marsall a low bow before exiting the tent with his companions.


----------



## Dracomeander (Mar 31, 2009)

Ewan visibly relaxes as the lord marshal pauses to digest the information. When dismissed, he salutes the lord marshal and follows the ensign to the quartermaster.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2009)

Nodding to the party, the Marshall turns his concertration to the maps on hand and can be seen reviewing several pieces of paper as he looks at the map. 

The ensign leads the party back to their tent where a simple but hot meal has been laid out on a trestle tabel..."When you gentlemen have had a chance to eat and clean up I will more than happy to show you arond the camp and to the quartermaster."


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel eats a hearty meal of beef stew, potatoes, and biscuits.  "Ahhh, I remember back before this damned war started when I had the luxury of a hot meal not only _every_ day, but several times each day.  Now, if we get one hot meal each week we count ourselves fortunate."

After he has eaten and filled himself near to bursting, Nijel will wash thoroughly and shave, renewing the youthful sheen of his baby face, for which his brother Aidan has always mercilessly teased him.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

Roak enjoys the simple, hot meal. Having served in the field several times, he was used to the rigors of war, and was able to thoroughly enjoy the simple things in life. At Nijel's words, the knight smiles widely. "I know how you feel, my friend. When I lived at home on the Adari estate, seven course meals were commonplace. But in truth, I prefer a simple, more informal meal among friends."

After eating his fill, Roak too washes and shaves, and cleans his clothing and armor as best he can, partially restoring his normally dashing appearance. Refreshed though, the knight seems almost jovial. He mock frowns at several of the holes that have been cut in his clothing, and jokes with Nijel. "So Nigel, I hear they teach much in the way of sewing and mending in the semenary. Do you happen to have your needles and thread?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel knows that his Carinwalking friend is merely joking, but he still quickly produces needle and thread from the case attached to the bottom of his backpack, and in no time has whipstitched the worst tears  closed somewhat.  (If not the most professional job, it should at least hold for the moment until more extensive repairs can be done.)

"You might well be surprised what all I learned from my daughter-less mother!"


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 31, 2009)

"Just don't ask him to do any embroidery while he's at it; when we were young his flowers looked like squashed bugs." Aidan quips.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel blushes deeply at Aidan's comment.  "Alas, yes, I fear that my _loving_ brother is correct.  He, on the other hand was able to craft very vivid embroidered images of all manner of wildlife!  They even looked real enough that you thought they would prance right off the garment!  And his doilies, let me tell you!!!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

Roak can only laugh at his companion's antics. "Well done, Nijel. If you ever tired of warcraft, I know an old seamstress in Fenwick Town that is in constant need of skilled apprentices!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Aye, Roak, 'tis not the first time during this long and bloody war that I have considered that.  Could I but lay aside my duties to our King and the Light I might well do so in a second, so weary am I of death and pain!"  Nijel has once again become all too serious, so he strives to restore the joviality of the mood.  "But enough of such talk!  Did you hear the one about the blind Druid?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

Roak shakes his head as he begins to dress himself in his now mended clothing. "Nay, I've not heard that one. Pray tell..."


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel begins, "Well, you see, there was this blind Druid traveling through the forest of these Dryads...."  Then, Nijel looks up and sees Kat and blushes furiously.  "....nevermind!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

*OOC: Nice save, Leif! *


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC:  Thanks! Maybe by the time Nijel gets a chance to finish  his story I can come up with something worthy???  NOT!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Kat glances up from her bowl of stew long enough to favor Nijel with one of her most dazzling smiles.

"Don't stop on my account, my friend! I've never considered myself a proper Lady, and since my thrice cursed Uncle gave me the boot no one else has considered me a Lady of _any_ sort!


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

"Nay, m'Lady Kat, for 'tis not in my blood or my nature to behave in such a manner in the presence of a lady."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2009)

Roak laughs heartily in the face of Nijel's timidness in front of Kat. "She may be a pretty lass, Nijel, but I'll bet Kat knows more than a few words that could turn you red! I think I heard her call the ogres and orcs a couple of them."


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel blushes furiously and suddenly feels a great need to check on the horses, which he does with great haste.

OOC:  Poor Paladin!  You ought to be ahamed of yourselves.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 1, 2009)

Aidan can't help but grin as Roak and Kat fluster his brother.  "Now that we've had an excellent meal I belive I'm going to avail myself of our hosts hospitality.  I'm off to find a bath, a pint and some sleep.  Preferably in that order."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2009)

*Alban*

The young priest eats, bathes and prays before returning to find the ensign for his tour and introduction to the quartermaster.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 2, 2009)

*Ewan*

Ewan enjoys his meal listening to the banter around him. The friendly byplay reminds him of his home. Finishing, he steps out to find the quartermaster before further delay. Time enough to bathe after supplies have been restored if the enemy will allow that time.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2009)

Having eatern and bathed, with his clothes freshly laundered (and repaired, thanks to Nijel's fine skill with needle and thread), Roak feels much better than he had at anytime during the last few days. After checking to make sure his noble mount Halcyon is being well taken care of, the knight heads off in search of a bed to get some rest.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

After finishing his meal, Nijel will go for an evening walk, remaining in areas that he is absolutely certain are totally safe.  (May be a pretty short walk, considering....)  Then he will also retire to his visions of sugarplums.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 3, 2009)

Soon the party is well feed, clean and in fresh clothing. As they set about their various chores then notice a considerable amount of activity. Horses are being checked..and indeed they can see several infantry companies already leaving as if on a forced march. Those needing supplies find that all sorts of standard equipment is to be had with just a simple notation as to your name and unit.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel will stop a passing quartermaster and say, "So what is on the agenda for today, Sergeant?"

Nijel will also draw ten day's rations, check on the readiness and servicability of his saddle and other tack, his mount, and the rest of his gear, hone his axe and oil it down, and just generally tend to all of the necessary mundane chores like that, making all repairs that are necessary, or replacing damaged items if parts are available.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2009)

*Alban*

Alban has his horse seen to including new shoes, then has some mending of his own equipment done including having a fine edge placed on his axe. Finally, he draws ten day's iron rations, refills his quiver with javelins, gets a new pair of boots and a fresh healer's bag. With that he seeks his companions. "Well my friends, what do you think our new orders will be?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

What Nijel said.  Actually, what he did.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2009)

Got the message that follows this one.  No sweat, man!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]Sorry about that - you'd think of all people I'd be the one looking for unusual spellings .  Previous post edited![/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2009)

Having secured supplies and seen to their kits the party is soon absorbed with watching the movement of troops and the stiking of tents as various units prepare to leave.

When nijel address the seargeant he is given in reply the statement.."Don't know we just received word to send back all but five days supplies to Castle Ticondarogia..."

The ever obeservant Kat notices that the Lord Marshall is now mounted and going about the camp with just the ensign in tow. He appears to be at the right place at the right time to solve any problems or questions as they arrive as the army prepares to move out..yet something does not seem to be right to her....too many people to close to him....it begins to bother her.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2009)

Having stowed all his gear for travel, Aidan notices Kat staring at the Lord Marshall; but mistakes her unease for impatience.  "I'm sure there'll be plenty for us to do soon enough.  Give him time, he'll have orders for us."


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong*



J. Alexander said:


> When nijel address the seargeant he is given in reply the statement.."Don't know we just received word to send back all but five days supplies to Castle Ticondarogia..."



"Hmmm, then I guess the either the Lord Marshall expects the battle to be quickly won, or perhaps there will be found good ground for foraging?  The other alternative is that he expects us to all be dead within the week, and I'll not meet death lying down, I can tell you!  Or, think you that there is another reason for this order?"


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 16*

Ewan draws new blanks and heads for his arrows as well as several days trail rations while the farriers see to his horse's shoes. As he stows the materials in his pack, he watches the activity as the camp prepares to move out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw*



Pyrex said:


> Having stowed all his gear for travel, Aidan notices Kat staring at the Lord Marshall; but mistakes her unease for impatience.  "I'm sure there'll be plenty for us to do soon enough.  Give him time, he'll have orders for us."




"No, Aidan, that's not it. This inaction does make me fret, but there's something wrong . . . too many people around the Lord Marshall, and only one of them belongs there. I'd better check it out. Keep an eye on me, but don't follow too close. And try not to stare at my backside; you'll get me noticed for certain sure! If you can let the rest of the group know what's happening without losing me, that would be an excellent idea as well." 

With a wink at her friend, she makes her way closer to the Lord Marshall and his unusual entourage, insinuating herself deftly into the mix of people surrounding him.

[sblock=OOC/JA]The intention is to use the 'Hide' skill to insert herself into the crowd following the L.M. without being noticed. Her suspicion is that there's an assassination attempt in progress; the 'Gather Information' skill check should clarify the situation for her, though.

Hide: 1d20+12=29
Gather Information: 1d20+10=20[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2009)

For Katherin
[sblock]inserting yourself successfully...you realize that most of the men moving ina very lose circle around the lord marshall are overly large and brutish looking.with something just a little odd about their features..for the most part the are silent[/sblock]

For Pyrex
[sblock]as your walking with the party and kat makes her comment you feel a prickle on your skin as if ants are crawling on you..from your experience you know it is sometype of aracne energy but you cant pin point where it is coming from[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Katherine quickly takes inventory of the body language of the thuggish members in the crowd to determine if they are hostile to the Lord Marshall.

(Decision Tree)

If Hostile: Katherine pulls Knight and Knave and lashes out with her heavy blade in a lightening strike against the thug closest to the Lord Marshall. Knight whistles faintly as he cuts a gleaming arc, hardly slowing as he neatly severs the assassin's head from its body. As she swings, Katherine shouts " 'Ware Assassins! Fear, Fire, Foes!"

If Benign: Katherine continues to wait and watch.

[sblock=OOC/JA]Sense Motive (a natural 20!) on the thuggish group. 
1d20+6=26
(That roll should tell me what they intend to do _after_ they assassinate him).

(If Hostile to L.M.)

To Hit - Knight (1d20+10=30)
Crit Check (1d20+10=24)
Damage - Crit plus Sneak Attack (2d6+8=16, 2d6=9)
Severed Limb (1d5=1 (Head))

Total Damage: 25 Points plus Beheading (Is he dead?)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2009)

Overhearing the conversation between Kat and Nijel, Roak moves up to stand near the paladin as the waif makes her way toward the Lord Marshall. He keeps his eyes on the situation as he speaks to Nijel. "Never a dull moment, eh?"


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 8, 2009)

Aidan signals Roak to be quiet then focuses for a moment, sweeping his gaze around the area, looking for the source of the arcane power, then says quietly.  "Kat believes something is wrong, and someone has laid magic around the area, so I'm inclined to believe her.  Be wary."

OOC:  Bringing up _See the Unseen_ in case anyone is lurking about invisibly.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*



Rhun said:


> Overhearing the conversation between Kat and Nijel, Roak moves up to stand near the paladin as the waif makes her way toward the Lord Marshall. He keeps his eyes on the situation as he speaks to Nijel. "Never a dull moment, eh?"



"Aye, Roak, my friend, one just never knows what to expect when that lass is around!"  And then, if Kat does, in fact, behead one of the men with the Lord Marshall, Nijel will ready his axe and move to stand next to Kat, looking with daggers in his eyes at the rest of the men, fairly _daring_ them to give him an excuse to take action.

If Kat does not behead the gentleman, then Nijel just remains quietly at the side of Roak and waits for Kat to tell them what is going on.


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 9, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 16*

Ewan strings his bow as he steps over to Aidan and the others. Aidan's warning to Roak is barely past his lips when Ewan begins scanning the men around Kat and the Lord Marshall more carefully.

[sblock=OOC]Spot (30) and Sense Motive (15) checks (1d20+12=30, 1d20+9=15) 
Favored Enemy Bonus of +4 vs Giants or +2 vs Orcs if appropriate need to be applied. Can't see giant applying, but never know. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2009)

*Alban*

Sensing that something is up, Alban focuses his senses and extends his aura...

OOC: +2 to spot, listen and initiative to all allies within 15'


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2009)

The party close to Alban feel the familar tingle of his energy as he extends his magic to the members. Meanwhile thos observing finnian see his jaw drop slightly...

finnian
[sblock]you would swear that they have some features that are orcish...pehaps 1/4 or 1/8  but they have something abot them[/sblock]

Aidian
[sblock]yes there is an individual lurking perhaps 10 feet from the marshal waiting for him...there is a visiable dagger in his hands that appears to have a blackish paste on it[/sblock]

OKAY I NEED FINNIAN AND AIDIAN's response before the crap hits the fan..


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 10, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 16*

"Orc-blooded?? Here??" is Ewan's disbelieving comment to the party before he raises his voice.

"My Lord Marshall, how long have the Orc-blooded been a part of your security detail??" Ewan calls across the camp as he put arrow to string and starts moving in his typical circling skirmish pattern. He draws bead on the brute on the opposite side of the Lord Marshall from the ones nearest Kat.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+6=11) oops. Forgot Alban's Aura. Initiative is 13.
 Let the mayhem ensue.
Finnian is in the Great North, but we all knew who you meant.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

At Ewan's words about the orc-blooded, and his call to the Lord Marshall, Roak leaps into action. He runs toward the Lord Marshall, determined to interpose himself between his liege and a possible attacker.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

As the rest of the party springs into action, Nijel is arriving at Kat's side, battleaxe in hand, and taking a defensive posture to guard the "fair, demure, and genteel" Kat* from the orc-blooded brutes.

*  Who just happens to like to chop off mofos heads!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2009)

TSK TSK  lets wait for Aidian lol


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

Where IS that blasted bro o' mine??

(btw, when was the 1000-post limit lifted?)


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 10, 2009)

*Aidan Bladesong, AC 17, 37/37hp*

OOC:  Sheesh, cut me a _little_ slack Leif, it's barely been six hours since JA posted something for me to respond to.  

OOC2:  As far as I know, the post-limit hasn't been removed.  We should probably move to a new thread.

Aidan's eyes widen in sudden alarm when he sees the inivisible assassin nearly within striking range of the Lord Marshall.  Knowing that raising the alarm with him lurking there would give him exactly the opportunity he needs to strike Aidan steps behind Ewan to hide his actions and speaks quitly in his ear "There's an invisible assassin near the Lord Marshall.  I'm going to light him up for you."

Having warned Ewan, Aidan pulls his remaining scroll of _Faerie Fire_ and targets the invisible assassin with it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

OOC:  pull, pull, pull, snip, snip, snip, saw, saw, saw  <-- the sounds of slack being cut.  No offense, Pyrex, I didn't mean anything against you.  I was in-character when I made that post.  So if you simply _must_ blame someone, blame Nijel.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2009)

*Assassian*

In a too swift to be seen movement the wisp of a girl called Kat..produces her swords and neatly beheads one of the men close to her while calling out.." 'Ware Assassins! Fear, Fire, Foes!" and sending a stream of blood over anyone close to her.  Almost at the same time Aidian speaks swiftly to Ewan and comments.."There's an invisible assassin near the Lord Marshall. I'm going to light him up for you." Before he can complete his sentece Ewan blurts out.."Orc-blooded?? Here??"   quickly followed by...."My Lord Marshall, how long have the Orc-blooded been a part of your security detail??" ..as he brings his bow up with arrow at the ready..

Somewhat slower to react but making up for it with intensity...both Cairnwalker and Nijel heft their large weapons and rush towards the group that is beginning t swirl arond the lord marshal.

Alban?



Okay initative from everyone please..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw - Counter Assassin?*

Initiative (after Surprise Attack on Thugs) (1d20+4=17)

[sblock=Stat Block]Katherine Brightlaw
Human – Rogue 03/Sorcerer 04
AC: 24 (Touch: 14; FF:20)
HP: 45/45

*Sorcerer Spells*
Level 0: 7/7
Level 1: 8/8
Level 2: 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

*Cairnwalker*

*Initiative: 13*


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 11, 2009)

OOC:  No worries.  That's why I put the  in.  

Initiative: (1d20+3=22)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2009)

*Alban*

OOC: initiative (1d20+3=15)

Alban takes a step forward and seeing the invisible assassin illuminated, he extends a hand. A ray (1d20+6=10) of fire shoots forth, but his aim is poor perhaps owing to his desire not to hit the Lord Marshall. 

OOC: If his touch AC is only 10 hit and damage is fire (2d6+2=8).


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

Nijel's init. = 13 Nijel's init. (1d20+1=13)

Nijel moves to attack the imposter indicated by Kat.
1st attack is a 30, for 13 points of damage
2nd attack is a 9 (miss?) that would have dealt 11 hp dam if it had hit.
Nijel's two attacks with his Battleaxe (1d20+13=30, 1d20+8=9, 1d8+5=13, 1d8+5=11)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

"Hullo, Nijel! Come to join the fun?"

Katherine tumbles (1d20+10=30) around the assassin closest to her (not being attacked by Nijel) to get a flanking position and again puts her blades to work.

[sblock=Die Rolls]To Hit (Knight: 1d20+10=19, Knave: 1d20+10=17) (I forgot to add flanking bonus in IC, added it manually here).
Damage (Knight: 1d6+4=9, 2d6=10, Knave: 1d6+4=8)
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2019309/]Off Hand Sneak Attack (2d6=7)[/url]

Total Damage: 34[/sblock]

(Thanks, Draco!)

[sblock=Stat Block]Katherine Brightlaw
Human – Rogue 03/Sorcerer 04
AC: 24 (Touch: 14; FF:20)
HP: 45/45

*Sorcerer Spells*
Level 0: 7/7
Level 1: 8/8
Level 2: 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 11, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 18 (skirmish bonus)*

Ewan holds his attack continuing to circle until the assassin is visible either through Aidan's magic or its own actions then lets fly the drawn arrow at the revealed target.

[sblock=OOC] Initiative = 13 (last post)
Attack on Assassin (1d20+16=31) Oops, only a 26 to hit. Should be a +11 attack bonus. I used Finnian's bonus instead of Ewan's
Damage to assassin (1d8+6+2d6=13) Add +2 damage if Orc (Skirmish dice failed, a pair of 1s)

Kat, unlike skirmish, your sneak attack dice are added to all attacks that hit when you have conditions that allow a sneak attack. So your flanking gives you sneak attack with the off hand too. When you get to multiple attacks, even the additional attacks will receive the sneak attack dice. Two Weapon Rogues in melee are extremely nasty if they can survive being there.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2009)

*Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong, AC20/FF20/T10 HP62/62 +11to hit,+5 dam; F+9,R+3,W+6*

[Actions in previous post]

To Kat, Nijel says, "You call this fun?  You are indeed a strange lass!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2009)

Aidian 22
Kat 17
Alban 15
Niijel  13
Cairnwalker 13
Ewan 13

Waiting on Aidian Action..or did i miss it


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC:  Post 1303 has Aidan's action - read scroll of _Fairie Fire_
and  post 1308 has his initiative -- 22.

 Nijel's gotta watch out for his brudder now and then.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC:  *nods* Yep, _Faerie Fire_ on the invisible assassin.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2009)

Aidian 22
Kat 17
Alban 15
Niijel 13
Cairnwalker 13
Ewan 13

Reacting quickly to the fluid situation Aidian uses his abilites and a purplish outline of a figure less than ten feet from the lord marshall appears...the wisp of a girl takes a diving tumble and neatly rolls to the side of one of the brutes where she lands a deft blow. As the fiugre is illuminate by Aidian, Alban lets fly with fire and a scream is heard from the outlined figured. Nijel and Cairwalker both rush to the melee brandishing weapons and landing hits on there foes.. With the outling of the hidden attacker, Ewan lets fly and an arrow is burried in the foes chest.

The Lord Marshal reacts quickly with the explosion of violence around him he tucks and rolls in a poor manner compard to Kat's graceful dodge. The brutes attatck and the young ensign is badly overmatched and takes many of the cuts that were directed in the lord marshalls direction...

Actions


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

Nijel sets his axe into motion once again:

1st attack = 25, 13 hp damage;
2nd attck = 28 (NATURAL TWENTY!!)  max damage is 13 again (only rolled a 5 for damage, but I didn't know it was going to be a natural 20 then).  Plus the extra d6 for critical damage = 3, so a total of 16 for the second strike.  Total damage inflicted by Nijel this round is 29.
1d20+13=25, 1d8+5=13, 1d20+8=28, 1d8+5=10

1d6=3

OOC: oops, forgot to allow for Nijel's Divine Favor ability this time.  (should have been +15/+10 to hit and +7 to damage.  Oh, well, I'll do it right next time.)


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC:  So did the assassin attack the Lord Marshall or someone else?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC: How many are we up against? Did Kat kill her second?


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 15, 2009)

Ewan stops and sights in on the enemy making sure the invisible one is down first then shifting aim to assist the ensign.

[sblock=OOC]Rapid Shot at Faerie-Fired Assassin if still alive. Otherwise targeting brute around the ensign. (1d20+9=19, 1d20+9=19, 1d20+4=23)
Confirmation check for 3rd shot (1d20+4=19)
Assuming 19 is sufficient to hit, damages follow.
normal damages (1d8+6=12, 1d8+6=7, 5d8+30=55)
If favored enemy Orc applies, need to add 2 damage to the first two arrows and +10 damage to the last arrow.

Leif, you are calculating the possible crit wrong for Nijel. You need to check to see if you confirm the crit from the Nat 20 by rolling that attack again. If it succeeds, then a battle axe does x3 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2009)

Cairnwalker engages the biggest, baddest, toughest looking of the brutes. He pauses a moment, infusing his blade with power, and then pluges _Widow's Lament_ into his enemy with as much force as he can muster.


*AC 23, Hit Points 95/95

Divine Surge vrs Toughest Looking Foe
Attack: 23
Damage: 53

[sblock=Stances & Maneuvers]
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 4
- 1st Level Maneuvers: N/A
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Iron Heart Surge
- 4th Level Maneuvers: Mithral Tornado + Divine Surge (feat)
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2009)

No the main assissian is stillup
there wee 6 surronding the lord marhsall now only 5

working on a map  hope to have it posted late tonight or earlyam


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, no!  Thanks, Draco!  Nijel's crit confirm roll:
21!! Nijel's crit confirm roll. (1d20+8=21)

So the crit is confirmed, I guess?

Additional d8 for crit damage for his battleaxe:
6 Nijel's additional d8 for X3 damage (1d8=6)

Forgot to add the +5 to that roll, so NIjel's damage for the confirmed crit is: 
1d8+5=8, + 1d8+5=11 equals a total damage for the crit of 19, and 13 for his first (non-crit) attack, so 13+19=22 total damage for the round.  Shoot!  I still left off the x3, so he does one more d8+5, or 11 Nijel's additional d8 for X3 damage (1d8+5=11), for a total of 43 points of damage this round, 13 for the first hit, and 8+11+11=30 for the crit.

Can you make sense of this Draco, JA?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

[sblock=OOC]If there were 6 and now are 5, that means Kat's second opponent is still up, correct? Let's see if we can do something about that . . .[/sblock]

Shifting her position slightly to maintain her flanking advantage, Kat again puts her trusty short swords to work. This time she aims for hamstrings and kidneys . . .

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (Knight): 1d20+10=18, To Hit (Knave): 1d20+10=21

Damage (Knight): 15, Damage (Knave): 15

Total: 30 Points Damage

[sblock=Todd]I forgot that Kat's Sneak Attack does +2d6, so had to make another damage roll:

(Damage Roll Links): Roll Lookup and     Roll Lookup
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2009)

Do I have everyone's actions


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2009)

*Check for Cairnwalker*


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 21, 2009)

*Aidan Bladesong*

Reaching into his gloves for extra power, Aidan hurls a blast of corrosive force at the now visible assassin.

Attack: (1d20+8=10) 
Damage: (5d6+2d6=23) 

Cursing as his shot goes wide, Aidan moves to give himself a better line of fire for his next attempt.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2009)

*Alban*

OOC: Sorry, thought we were waiting on a map. 

Alban charges the nearest assassin his axe (1d20+12=19) swinging. The axe blade bites (1d12+8=10) deep into the man's flesh.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

*OOC: Repost from above.*

Cairnwalker engages the biggest, baddest, toughest looking of the brutes. He pauses a moment, infusing his blade with power, and then pluges _Widow's Lament_ into his enemy with as much force as he can muster.


*AC 23, Hit Points 95/95

Divine Surge vrs Toughest Looking Foe
Attack: 23
Damage: 53

[sblock=Stances & Maneuvers]
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 4
- 1st Level Maneuvers: N/A
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Iron Heart Surge
- 4th Level Maneuvers: Mithral Tornado + Divine Surge (feat)
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 12, 2009)

*The Lord Marshall*

The melee contiunes to swirl around the lord marhsall with the party landing effective hits on all their targets..by some strange mischance or misfortune they all appear to still be standing and actively in  the fight with no apparant blood loss.

Two young ensigns who are well out of their league boldy place themself before the lord marshall so as to shield him from attack. The camp and people around the combat explode into activity..but the forces seeking the lord marshall's life have more in range now..

(Check the map and tell me where you are)


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

At Nijel's last post, he had just inflicted a confirmed crit on a bad guy, so, presumably he is standing near that bad guy, whichever one it is, or, hopefully, he is standing over its lifeless corpse, preparing to eliminate the next bad guy he can reach. 

[And he should also be shoulder-to-shoulder with his hero, Roak, too!  ]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2009)

*OOC: Roak should be next to the biggest and meanest looking of the bad guys, so I'll leave that up to you to call, JA!*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2009)

OOC: How about H16 for Alban.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

OOC: H19 looks right for Katherine - she's been close to the Lord Marshall and moving about to get flanking positions.


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 14, 2009)

OOC: M23 looks about right for Ewan. He was hanging back on overwatch. Yet still close enough to be in point blank range. That would be the most likely position for him to have shifted to to keep an eye on the melee.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2009)

Is everone placed correctly..if you are go ahead with your next action...

still waiting on Aidan


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2009)

*Katherine*

Katherine puts her swords to work again, attacking the foe between the ensign and herself with a vicious double swipe.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=21) (+2 for Flank not in IC Rolls)
Damage (1d6+4+2d6=17) (assuming one hit)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

Nijel swings at the foe to his immediate west, motioning for Roak to take out the one to his northwest.

Attack/Damage: Nijel's next attack (1d20+8=26, 1d8+5=11)

Nijel brings his axe down in a mighty blow to the enemy!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

*Alban*

Alban brings his Axe (1d20+10=15) for another blow. 

OOC: damage (1d12+7=17) just in case a 15 is good enough to hit.


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 23, 2009)

*Ewan*

Ewan sights in and lets fly on the brute next to the Lord Marshall in J19.

[sblock=OOC] I don't have my password for Invisible Castle with me.
Rapid Shot followed by another shot gives attacks of 1d20+9, 1d20+9, and 1d20+4. Damage is 1d8+6 with a Threat range of 18-20/x5.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

*Roak 'Carinwalker' - Warblade*

Amazed that anyone could stand against the power of the strike he had just delivered, Roak again sends _Widow's Lament_ slicing in at the foe, hoping to take him out of the fight.


*AC 23, Hit Points 95/95

Full Attack
Attack #1: 21
Damage: 14
Attack #2: 12
Damage: 13

[sblock=Stances & Maneuvers]
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 4
- 1st Level Maneuvers: N/A
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Iron Heart Surge
- 4th Level Maneuvers: Mithral Tornado + Divine Surge (feat)
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

*Aidian*

Just sent a pm to Pyrex so waiting on him to chim in before we advance


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

*OOC: Have you heard from Pyrex, JA?*


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pyrex*

No i have not if anyone has his email please send him a messeage if i dont hear back i will move it forward friday


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

OOC: Don't have a contact for him and haven't seen him around, but it looks like he's been active in the last few days, so hopefully he'll get the word.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

*The Lord Marshall*

The evern nimble kat drives one of her blades deep into one of the brutes attacking the yound ensign. Her blow however deadly is not lethal. Nijel in turn swings his axe but it is a glancing blow and the oppones shugs it off. Alban likewise swings his axe to better effect and lands a blood splashing cut on his foe..yet the foe still stands. The ever indomitable EWan lets fly with three quick arrows that neatly skewer his oppone in each eye and forhead. A neatly placed grouping as any of you have ever witneesed in combat. His opponet falls...(Remind me never to roll for Draco again) Cairnwalker makes his attack and blood his foe deeply but fails to follow him. The brutes keep pressing the attack against the Lord Marshall heedless to the party and land solid blows on the valiant ensigns who both cling to life barely after the brutes finish. Aidian meanwhile unleashes an arcan attack against an unseen foe to no visible affect..

Actions


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

Nijel recovers his axe following his last swing, and deftly moves it about his head and re-directs it toward his foe, losing none of the momentum of his valiant swing.  The blade bites deep into the foe:  1d20+8=28, 1d8+5=11

Just realized that this is a threat!  Roll to Confirm: 1d20+8=26

So, damage for 3X battle axe crit is : 3d8+15= 27 3d8+15=27

[Thanks, Rhun, you're a lifesaver.  (peppermint flavored too, my favorite! ]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2009)

*Katherine*

Kat stays in place, for a wonder, taking advantage of the flank offered by the beleaguered ensign. However, she makes a rare error in gauging her attacks and both Knight and Knave catch only air this time 'round.

[sblock=OOC]11 and 13 to hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> So, damage is Max+Roll, or 13+11=24, right?




[sblock=Critical Hits]
For a battle axe you would roll damage 3 times on a crit (for the x3 multiplier). So you'd hit for 3d8+15.

(Unless JA has a houserule, which if he does I've been doing my crits wrong in his games for years!)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

"Taste steal, you orc-blooded bastard!" calls Roak, again stiking at the foe with his sword. Changing his grip and stance, the knight puts added power behind _Widow's Lament_ blade, hoping to finally cut down his opponent.

*AC 23, Hit Points 95/95

Full Attack, using 2 point power attack
Attack #1: 22
Damage: 20
Attack #2: 19
Damage: 17

Summary: 20 damage (if a 22 hits) or 37 damage (if a 19 hits)

[sblock=Stances & Maneuvers]
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 4
- 1st Level Maneuvers: N/A
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Iron Heart Surge
- 4th Level Maneuvers: Mithral Tornado + Divine Surge (feat)
[/sblock]*


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 6, 2009)

*The Lord Marshall*

Alban contiues to wield his axe and scores a glancing blow against one the brutes. Aidian lets fly with his magic causing a senesational light display as it flairs agains some sort of shield. Cairnwalker finally get's into the fight and with two quick blows dispacthes his opponet. Not to be outdone Nijel attacks his opponet and with a mighty two handed blow drives his axe deep into his oppnet causing the area to be showered with blood and gore. From her flanking position Kat contiues to engage her opponet yet fails to score a hit.
Ewan lets fly once again but his arrows slame into some sort of barrier and go ari. (spelling?) The opponets continue their attack and drive a sword home into one of the valiant young ensigns causing him to fall only to have his arm severd at the shoulder as the Lord Marshall finally get's into the fight.

Actions


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2009)

*Katherine Brightlaw*

Constantly making minor adjustments to her position in order to continue flanking her opponent, Katherine swipes with _Knight_ (1d20+8=14) at a villain's head. The blow misses, but leaves her hapless foe distracted; he never sees _Knave_ flick out in a vicious lunge (1d20+8=26), taking him in the  inner thigh (3d6+4=16).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

"Protect the Lord Marshall!" bellows Roak, stepping over the body of his fallen opponent to engage the next foe, hoping to cut a lifeline to his liege. His blows powered by anger at the cowardly sneak attack, _Widow's Lament_  cuts through the air, whistling with it's wielder's fury.


*AC 23, Hit Points 95/95

Full Attack, using 2 point power attack
Attack #1: 21
Damage: 17
Attack #2: 26 (Crit Threat)
Confirm Critical: 21
Damage: 41 (19 + 22)

Summary: If a 21 hits, 58 damage. Otherwise, only 19 damage.

[sblock=Stances & Maneuvers]
Stances Known: 2
- Stance of Clarity
- Stonefoot Stance
Maneuvers Readied: 4
- 1st Level Maneuvers: N/A
- 2nd Level Maneuvers: Mountain Hammer
- 3rd Level Maneuvers: Iron Heart Surge
- 4th Level Maneuvers: Mithral Tornado + Divine Surge (feat)
[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

*Alban*

The priest again swings (1d20+10=30) his axe. This time he lands a truly devastating blow (3d12+24=41). A wicked gleam comes into his eyes as a plan forms. 

OOC: Crit Check (1d20+10=20) 

[sblock=DM]If that blow downs the foe, Alban would get another attack at another foe using his Cleave feat. Can he use that attack to cut into the tent next to him. Then he'll move inside the tent adjacent to the Marshall. Next round he'll slice the side of the tent to make an escape route for the Marshall and attempt to blow the attackers from chasing with his axe.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay guys as soon as you post  i will move it along


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

*Mowgli, Scotley and I posted. *


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2009)

OOC:  Does Nijel still have a living target to attack?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2009)

Nijel  yes

was waiting on Draco since he is back


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 16, 2009)

*Ewan Driscoll, HP 67 / 67 AC 16*

Ewan frowns as the previous shots get deflected and changes target to the attacker nearest himself.

[sblock=OOC] Attacks on nearest attacker. (1d20+9=17, 1d20+9=19, 1d20+4=12)
Damage from two probable hits. (1d8+6=11, 1d8+6=8)
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

*The Lord Marshall*

As the party continues to press their attacks the Lord Marhsall in a blinding show of speed neatly drops to of his attackers as the rest are tackeld by the now soldiers who are now reacting and throw themselves at the assaulats heedless to their own safety. Within moments the attackers, those left alive are subdued and being bound. "Send for a healer quickly" the Marshall says as he kneels to look at the fallen ensign.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

Roak takes a deep breath as he sees the guardsman taking the remaining assassins into custody. He kneels down next to one of the brute's he had slain, using the enemy's clothing to wipe the dark blood from _Widow's Lament.[i/] As he does so, he gaze sweeps over his companions, making sure that none were injured in the battle._


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

*Alban*

Raising his holy symbol, Alban calls upon the light for healing magic to aid the fallen ensign and then moves to use his more mundane skills to see how serious the lad's wound are.

OOC: [sblock]cure spell and heal check (1d8+1=5, 1d20+12=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2009)

*Katherine*

Katherine cleans her blades and surveys the field of battle. She then begins investigating the corpses and the surrounding area, looking for clues to the origin of the attackers, the time they've been in the camp, or anything else that might help her understand the events of the day.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

Nijel will, likewise, clean the blade of his axe on the clothing of a fallen monster-type.  He looks a bit uncomfortable as he is doing so, also.  "Ceaning up right here on the battlefield?  Strange ways these folk have, strange ways indeed!"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

Roak finishes wiping his greatsword free of blood, and sheathes the weapon. He surveys the area, looking for any other possible threat, or any skulkers that may be trying to get away.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2009)

The area is chaotic with people swirling around, guards rushing to and fro. The Lord Marshall is strangly quite and gives on a few orders. The ensign having been stablized by alban, is moved to the healing tents. The briefly turning to the party as if having made his decision, he says "My tent , 30 minutes" and walks away issuing crisp precise orders. 'I want the 1 and 3 ready to move at dawn. Send for Lord Carrington, I have need of his woodsmen. I want the entire camp searched and all troops accounted for within the hour" 

and walks to his tent.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 23, 2009)

Ewan lowers his bow but remains guarded as the fight ends. He keeps scanning the area as the Lord marshal takes stock and issues his orders. He follows the Lord Marshal back to his tent with his eyes until the tent flap closes, then proceeds to start gathering more arrows.

Presently he takes his bundles and sits just outside the Lord Marshal's tent continuing his examination of his ammunition until the time for the meeting. He appears intent on his work, but his ears are also straining to keep track of the Lord Marshal ready to respond to any further actions against the Lord Marshal.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

Roak joins Ewan in waiting, taking the opportunity to clean and protect his blade and armor with metal polish and an oiled rag.


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

Since there appears to be something of a lull in the action, Nijel will continue with his cleaning, make himself as presentable as possible under the circumstances and join his hero, Roak, who is waiting with Ewan.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2009)

*Katherine*

Kat finishes her inspection of the site, and (apparantly) finding nothing of interest goes to join her comrades at the Marshall's tent.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

*The Lord Marshall*

the time passess quickly for the party and soon they are asked to enter. as before the table is set with a series of maps. withoug preamble the lord marshall says "I trust you gentlmen are ready to ride"


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"We stand ready, as always, to do your bidding, Lord Marshal."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

*Alban*

With a nod, Alban says, "We are ready to ride my lord. We've had no small amount of practice of late. What are your orders sir?" His eyes stray to the maps, trying to get a sense of how the battle is going.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't forget Andor (again) :/


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2009)

"Alway ready my lord," confirms Roak with a nod of his head.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 30, 2009)

Ewan nods his consent as he studies the maps. 

"We are at your service. Just waiting to see what you want us to do next. We are however still missing a companion. Do you know of any priests who are able to ask for a return to life for our fallen one. He was overcome trying to unlock the secrets of a holy site while trying to assist our battle."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2009)

"You will meet me back here in one hour then....i will have your final orders ready by then."  Walking over to a heavily locked case he opens it and pull forth something simialr to a scroll case but much narrower. "See to your fallen friend with this if you so choose but in return for it's use you each will owe me a service. there are very few of these around"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

"Thank you, my liege," says Roak, taking the proffered scroll, and offering the Lord Marshall a low bow. "Though you could ask us to perform any service for you, even without granting this boon. We are yours to command."


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"Yes, absolutely, Lord Marshall, we have pledged our lives to your service, so command us as you wish and it shall be done."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

"As you wish my lord. I pledge unto you a personal service in exchange for this boon. In official matters I am already yours to command." Alban will set about using the item to restore their companion.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2009)

The case reveals a small grey metal rod. The party as insturcted takes it to the body of andor and toches the corpse with it. Within seconds color floods back into the greying body and his eyes open.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

"I've seen many things in my short life," says Roak, watching as Andor's life is restored to its body. "But this may be the most wondrous of them all."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2009)

OOC: not too much color, Andor was gray to begin with 

As sensation returns to him, Andor inhales sharply, his eyes darting around, flashing with hate of the living. His face contorts in rictus of hate, almost a snarl as sharp hiss escapes through his clenched teeth. He then closes his eyes again, regaining control and visibly relaxes, face first, the rest of the body following.

When next he opens them, the eyes are normal for him, intense, but calm. His demeanor is meek as always. He tenderly rises, stretching to full height, turning to face the sun and raising his hands upwards.

"It is but a small taste of power of gods, my friend. It is good to feel warmth of my Lord again. Did you manage to repel the horde around baron's keep?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Roak smiles and offers his strong arm to help Andor to his feet. "Welcome back, friend Andor." Then the knight shakes his head, looking a bit sad. "Unfortunately, the horde was not defeated at the Baron's keep. We merely managed to break through their lines and ride for the Lord Marshall's encampment. And that is where we are now. It was he who provided us the power to restore you."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2009)

*Alban*

After offering up a prayer of thanks for the return of their companion, Alban adds, "We are to ride shortly. As yet we don't know the mission. If you feel well enough I suggest you ready yourself to travel."


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"Welcome back, Andor!  Come let's all join hands and Give Thanks to The Light that our friend and brother in arms has been fully restored to us!"

OOC:  kum bah yah.....


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Roak raises an eyebrow at Nijel's words, but remains quiet. While the knight was certainly impressed by what he had just seen, it was well known that Cairnwalker was a bit less than pious when it came to religion.


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*



Rhun said:


> Roak raises an eyebrow at Nijel's words, but remains quiet. While the knight was certainly impressed by what he had just seen, it was well known that Cairnwalker was a bit less than pious when it came to religion.



"Come, Roak!  Why don't you lead us in a rousing hymn of victory?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

Roak smiles at Nijel. "I prefer to let my blade sing praises to victory."


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

"Your blade sings??  I must have been too distracted by tending to my own axe work to even notice!"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"Few things sing more sweetly than the ring of my blade cutting through the enemy's armor," says Roak, a hint of a smile upon his face.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2009)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin*

Nijel considers Roak's words, with the furrowed brow and grim expression with which his companions are all too familiar.  It seem to signify that the paladin is _trying_ to comprehend.

"Ok.  Sure."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 1, 2009)

Andor stared at the sun while friends continued their banter. Finally, he lowered his hands and turned to them.

"We'll sing praises later, whether they be by voice or blade. I thank you all for not abandoning me, I'll say a prayer for each and every one of you. But, could I now be little bit alone please? You said we need to ride and I need time to readjust, recover my wits and replenish my spells."

OOC: assuming Andor is in shape to replenish spells of course.


----------

